# Dedicate a Song To someone at the Board



## chloe

I'd like to dedicate this song to Anguille

sesame street - its not easy being green


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco]YouTube - sesame street - its not easy being green[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

you gotsta post the video in the thread!


----------



## chloe

[youtube]hpiIWMWWVco[/youtube]



your instructions didn't work?

Quote:
Originally Posted by chloe  
That was fun Shogun thanks for sharing !

How do you post the you tube video directly instead of just a link? 

.[Tyoutube] this is where you put the video id [/youtube]

without the spaces or the capital T and the period at the beginning.
__________________


----------



## Shogun

almost...


push!  PUUUUSH! (have some ice chips) PUUUUUUUSH!


----------



## chloe

Shogun said:


> almost...
> 
> 
> push!  PUUUUSH! (have some ice chips) PUUUUUUUSH!



ha ha listen it's really no extra effort to click on the link, kids today are so "lazy"


----------



## Shogun

without the space at the beginning and end
[ youtube]hpiIWMWWVco[/youtube ]


[youtube]hpiIWMWWVco[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

Thanks Shogun your a sparkling ray of brilliance now dedicate a song to someone at the board ....


----------



## Shogun

I dedicate this song to any squirrels in America who may have been named Shogun









[youtube]0UH635bu6b8[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones

to roomy.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipZDG6__Zfc]YouTube - Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Complete Version)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i flat love the little dragon....


----------



## chloe

strollingbones said:


> to roomy.....
> 
> 
> YouTube - Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Complete Version)



HA HA pretty good strolling !


----------



## Shogun

strollingbones said:


> i flat love the little dragon....



it's what cracked out of my gigapet keychain like a chick from an incubator.


----------



## chloe

Shogun said:


> I dedicate this song to any squirrels in America who may have been named Shogun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]0UH635bu6b8[/youtube]



I put my platform shoes on, my fedora, sparked up a swisher sweet and got my groove on to the song for all the Squirrels named shogun


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh i will give roomy this...he responsed and stuck right with my thread on men with no shirts....i just put my hand over his av now and read him...he is a good guy and took the thread well even if it was not really meant for him lol..

may be this should be his song....


your so vain, i bet you think this thread is about you


----------



## strollingbones

Shogun said:


> it's what cracked out of my gigapet keychain like a chick from an incubator.




in reality i am trying to figure out a pattern to do it in stained glass but it only works with the hand and all....


----------



## chloe

I'd like to dedicate this song to Dilloduck (he's got da shit that will get ya bent) because our online flow is just like ashford & simpson.....he he


Da Brat - Funkdafied (starring chloe & dilloduck)

[youtube]DX2yj11xUEU[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Dilloduck (he's got da shit that will get ya bent) because our online flow is just like ashford & simpson.....he he
> 
> 
> Da Brat - Funkdafied (starring chloe & dilloduck)
> 
> [youtube]DX2yj11xUEU[/youtube]



How sweet!  How did you get all my friends together to put that together for me ?


----------



## eots

FOR DIVCON


The Ramones - Pinhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBfybCPkjA]YouTube - The Ramones - Pinhead[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

strollingbones said:


> to roomy.....
> 
> 
> YouTube - Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Complete Version)



Good One!

This is dedicated to my Brooklyn Brethren, DavidS:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrd9p47MPHg[/ame]
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vrd9p47MPHg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vrd9p47MPHg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

chloe said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Anguille
> 
> sesame street - its not easy being green
> 
> 
> YouTube - sesame street - its not easy being green



Why thank you! 

No, it's not easy being Greenyth Paltrow.


----------



## Anguille

Hey look!! My rep just went up!!  Thanks Catzmeow!!


----------



## chloe

For Mr Charlie Bass

I'm Still In Love With You

[youtube]9mJerMmmX8Y[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1

I dedicate this song to all my liberal friends:

[YOUTUBE]rm-jqKgkAyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WillowTree

For Sealybobo   




[YOUTUBE]jJ_-CmwHWPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoliticalChic

For SunniMan:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

PoliticalChic said:


> For SunniMan:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




Sunni rates the Baghdad Bob video where he says "We are not under attack" as an M-1 Abrams rolls by behind him.


----------



## sky dancer

I dedicate this song to Willow Tree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaxDGfA7evA]YouTube - The Christmas Song sung by Nat King Cole[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

PoliticalChic said:


> For SunniMan:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3med-8reH8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

Dedicated to editec:

[youtube]qx4pU7OKPj8[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

For CaliGirl, since she gave me a nice welcome.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbRKfieMsdQ]YouTube - Beach boys-Surfin USA[/ame]


----------



## eots

BIG D..CHECK IT ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA_xXWSXyFI[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Pour la trés sympatique, CHLOE!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R8mEaYGtVU]YouTube - Fiddler on the Roof - Matchmaker, Matchmaker (French)[/ame]


----------



## NOBama

Who would *you* dedicate this one too? 

Johnny Guitar Watson - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKtWMqW4ICM"]Ain't That A Bitch[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Echo Zulu
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7cp899Dcdc]YouTube - I ain't superstitious[/ame]


----------



## random3434

BatBoy said:


> For Echo Zulu
> YouTube - I ain't superstitious



very cool, excellent!


----------



## random3434

A cliche for sure, but this one's for you BB:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZDTK9Yhko]YouTube - Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

For Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKQIdqjY9nI]YouTube - Andrew playing a bagpipe solo[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Anguille said:


> Pour la trés sympatique, CHLOE!!!
> YouTube - Fiddler on the Roof - Matchmaker, Matchmaker (French)



Thanks Anguille....im like the pied piper of usmb....he he


----------



## Anguille

chloe said:


> Thanks Anguille....im like the pied piper of usmb....he he



You're welcome. You and Gunny should play a duet. Him in his kilt and you in your pied bikini.


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> You're welcome. You and Gunny should play a duet. Him in his kilt and you in your pied bikini.




Who wouldn't want a slice of that!


----------



## chloe

Anguille said:


> You're welcome. You and Gunny should play a duet. Him in his kilt and you in your pied bikini.



you mean me & abikersailor.....he he


----------



## Anguille

chloe said:


> you mean me & abikersailor.....he he



I don't see you and biker/sailor in a duet wearing anything but doo rags  ... or jimmy hats .. at least.



BTW are you always such a bad influence on good girls like me?


----------



## chloe

Anguille said:


> I don't see you and biker/sailor in a duet wearing anything but doo rags  ... or jimmy hats .. at least.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW are you always such a bad influence on good girls like me?



sure I am maybe Gunny will spank you if you get out of line...I dedicated a song to my bikersailor....and I think we might sing that duet together for our opening act.... he he


----------



## Anguille

I think you mean Gunny will THANK me.


----------



## xsited1

To all the Atheists here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq9CSTiooRo]YouTube - Megadeth - Go to Hell[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

back atcha, homey!

Deicide - FUCK YOUR GOD
[youtube]zo_wWn_1TRY&[/youtube]


----------



## Againsheila

To Sky Dancer, I would like to dedicate "I believe" by Elvis.


----------



## Anguille

For SkyDancer and Scatmeow :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6N3uO--_Q]YouTube - Yanni - Nightingale[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> A cliche for sure, but this one's for you BB:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell



Hehe,
You aren't the first one to dedicate a Meatloaf song to me, but it hasn't always been that on.


----------



## strollingbones

puff the magic dragon...to shogun

kumbia  ..... gunny

i wonder what the moon would say (hoyt axton) ....allie

me and my shadow.... for echo and her mini me

sesame street theme song....del

radar love.....batboy

no kisses no huggies keep your hands to yourself....anguille

no one likes me everyone hates me, i am gonna go eat worms.....sunni man (sorry dude) couldnt resist

hold me closer tiny dancer......sky dancer


----------



## strollingbones

o hell ...radar love beats bat outta hell lol


----------



## xsited1

Shogun said:


> back atcha, homey!
> 
> Deicide - FUCK YOUR GOD
> [youtube]zo_wWn_1TRY&[/youtube]



The lead singer didn't commit suicide at 33 because he knew he would go to Hell.  FACT!


----------



## Shogun

no, he didn't commit suicide because he knows that it's all just as much of an act as your seasonal faith.


----------



## YWN666

To WillowTree - *"All Time Loser"* by Discipline


----------



## chloe

to PolicticalChic a fellow Madonna Fan

Madonna - Get Together

[youtube]KIwnKtL6leQ[/youtube]


----------



## XVZ

For Charlie Bass:
*Lacerations Of An Unclean Twat* - Lividity​
For Sunni Man:
*I Kissed A Boy* - Cobra Starship

[youtube]_SA7HHIWKAw[/youtube]​

For Truthspeaker:
*New Wheels On The Block* - Boys on Wheels

[youtube]nIPC0pkX8WA[/youtube]​


----------



## PoliticalChic

chloe said:


> to PolicticalChic a fellow Madonna Fan
> 
> Madonna - Get Together
> 
> [youtube]KIwnKtL6leQ[/youtube]




Thank you, you are so sweet.  Why can't I have real friends like you?


----------



## chloe

To Eightball :


Mindless Self Indulgence - 2 Hookers and an 8 Ball

[youtube]hHRx_o7GO18[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Echo Zulu:

The Cranberries - Dreams

[youtube]u9AE8QQfx_E[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

Here is to the Bass man! Plus I just love this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ppoX4bVTQ]YouTube - Elton John - Tiny Dancer (live 1971)[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

To YWN666



[YOUTUBE]w_Zw4WXuv5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chloe

To AgainSheila:

Pavarotti - Ave Maria - Schubert


[youtube]2uYrmYXsujI[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

Well, Barney Frank isn't a member of this board as far as I know,
But this is for Barney Frank

 [YOUTUBE]r7anRAdcnaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoliticalChic

This is for Cecile, a fellow homeschooler:

[youtube]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIOogqa-5GA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rIOogqa-5GA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Editec

Luciano Pavarotti & Aqua - Funiculi Funicula

[youtube]ZIigIE9DSPM[/youtube]


----------



## WillowTree

chloe said:


> To Editec
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti & Aqua - Funiculi Funicula
> 
> [youtube]ZIigIE9DSPM[/youtube]


----------



## editec

If I could remember how to embed a youtube, I'd return the favor, Chloe.

But here's my response one link removed 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wG6Cgmgn5U"]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]

or...

If you're really a pavi fan try this one

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29zQGhnKQck&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## chloe

editec said:


> If I could remember how to embed a youtube, I'd return the favor, Chloe.
> 
> But here's my response one link removed
> 
> YouTube - Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends
> 
> or...
> 
> If you're really a pavi fan try this one
> 
> YouTube - Alex Britti, Joe Cocker & Pavarotti



Thanks to ya buddy, yeah I love Pavarotti, he was so cute eh? He has innocent eyes.


----------



## Anguille

To Gunny on his birthday:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3IzpazVl-I&feature=related]YouTube - Marilyn Monroe sings Happy Birthday to JFK[/ame]


----------



## editec

chloe said:


> Thanks to ya buddy, yeah I love Pavarotti, he was so cute eh? He has innocent eyes.


 
That he did.

Windows to the soul, you know.


----------



## chloe

editec said:


> That he did.
> 
> Windows to the soul, you know.



Indeed....for abikersailor

Flamingos - I only have Eyes for You

[youtube]5g_YPRfJXsU[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

AgainSheila dedicates this song to All the non-believers at thte board...(she has a computer prob and asked me to post it for her)

Elvis Presley - I believe

[youtube]JFM5VJ9KB8M[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

Anguille said:


> To Gunny on his birthday:
> YouTube - Marilyn Monroe sings Happy Birthday to JFK



What Gunny???!!! No rep??!!

Too Hollywood for you? 

I personally can't stand the way she sings but I thought the idea of being thought of as Mr. President of USMB wouldn't be too relativist for you.


----------



## random3434

Here's another birthday song for you Gunny Dear:





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyYZFtnCTE4&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Master Of Puppets (Studio Version)[/ame]





{as in catcing the  sock lol}


----------



## Dante

I dedicate this song to all who are away from family and old friends on this holiday season...

www.last.fm/music/Burl+Ives/_/White+Christmas


----------



## chloe

To Skydancer

Ray Lynch - Celestial Soda Pop - Autumn Colors in Japan

[youtube]CRcvh4aV9qU[/youtube]


----------



## sky dancer

That is so cool, thank you, Chloe.


----------



## chloe

your welcome I love ray lynch he is so relaxing !


----------



## sky dancer

In honor of all women and men who love each other:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NRzxu_Hak8]YouTube - Janis Joplin - I Need A Man To Love[/ame]


----------



## chloe

sky dancer said:


> In honor of all women and men who love each other:
> YouTube - Janis Joplin - I Need A Man To Love



I love Janis especially when Im crabby


----------



## sky dancer

Dedicated to Gunny from all the women in your life:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW-TjMLsDe0]YouTube - JANIS JOPLIN THE QUEEN OF ROCK[/ame]


----------



## chloe

To EchoZulu

Jay-Z "show me what you got"

[youtube]qopwiGItevI[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun

[youtube]hn0ZJHVH17I&[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> To AgainSheila:
> 
> Pavarotti - Ave Maria - Schubert
> 
> 
> [youtube]2uYrmYXsujI[/youtube]



Ooh, that's heartbreaking but still beautiful.  The exact piece we played as my mother's coffin was carried in at her funeral.  She had often been asked to sing it at the funerals of others we knew.  She was an opera singer.

Love you Mum.  Love you Dad.


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> Ooh, that's heartbreaking but still beautiful.  The exact piece we played as my mother's coffin was carried in at her funeral.  She had often been asked to sing it at the funerals of others we knew.  She was an opera singer.
> 
> Love you Mum.  Love you Dad.



I love that song Bob, it always makes me tremble at the core of my being, sorry about your loss.


----------



## Dante

While I'm far away from you my baby

I know it's hard for you my baby

Because it's hard for me my baby

And the darkest hour is just before dawn

Each night before you go to bed my baby

Whisper a little prayer for me my baby

And tell all the stars above

This is dedicated to the one I love

Life can never be exactly like we want it to be

I can be satisfied just knowing that you love me

There's one thing I want you to do especially for me

And it's something that everybody needs

Each night before you go to bed my baby

Whisper a little prayer for me my baby
And tell all the stars above

This is dedicated to the one I love

This is dedicated to the one I love


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> Indeed....for abikersailor
> 
> Flamingos - I only have Eyes for You
> 
> [youtube]5g_YPRfJXsU[/youtube]



Since we're on the Pav thing, my favorite - Torna a Surriento.  Gotta love the gusto he puts into those Neapolitan pieces.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_Hr_1zhjkM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_Hr_1zhjkM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

And just for shits and giggles, the 3 boys singing O Sole Mio from Rome in 90.  Worth watching just for Pav's reaction to the Neapolitan trill the 2 Spaniards throw in.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRczgaSIpnI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRczgaSIpnI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

OK - those last 2 were totally 

So to make up for it, here's one for abikersailor

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InBXu-iY7cw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InBXu-iY7cw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

For Tigerbob pop open the Jose Quervo and kick back under the moon on the beach sand.....relax

Santana -  "Oye Como Va"

[youtube]vCUYMgrNMhE[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> For Tigerbob pop open the Jose Quervo and kick back under the moon on the beach sand.....relax
> 
> Santana -  "Oye Como Va"
> 
> [youtube]vCUYMgrNMhE[/youtube]



Excellent choice.  I saw Carlos about 2003.  He was awesome!


----------



## tigerbob

One for Echo Zulu...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-r9fIFwnoo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-r9fIFwnoo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Nobody read too much into the lyrics, BTW....


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> For Tigerbob pop open the Jose Quervo and kick back under the moon on the beach sand.....relax
> 
> Santana -  "Oye Como Va"



For Chloe....

Joni - BYT

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W3QCaaCa7CQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W3QCaaCa7CQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

here you go. you know who you are...



> Na Na Na Na
> Na Na Na Na
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye
> 
> He'll never love you
> The way that i love you
> Cuz if he did, no no
> He wouldn't make you cry
> He must be fooling baby
> For you my love
> My love
> 
> So will you kiss him
> I wanna see you kiss him
> I'm gonna see you kiss him, Goodbye
> 
> Na Na Na Na,
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye
> 
> Na Na Na Na
> Na Na Na Na
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye
> 
> He's never near you
> To comfort and cheer you
> When all those sad tears are
> Falling baby from your eyes
> 
> He must be fooling baby
> Fooling my love
> Its alright love
> 
> I wanna see you kiss him
> I'm gonna see you kiss him, goodbye
> 
> Na Na Na Na
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye
> 
> Na Na Na Na
> Na Na Na Na
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye (x10)
> 
> I really love you girl
> I really need you
> I need to have u near me everyday
> 
> You know thats true girl
> I really need u girl
> I cant let u be with him
> When its not right
> 
> Na Na Na Na
> Na Na Na Na
> Hey Hey Hey
> Goodbye (rpt 2 end)


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> For Chloe....
> 
> Joni - BYT
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W3QCaaCa7CQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W3QCaaCa7CQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



thanks bob your a sweet darling !


----------



## Dante

[youtube]PB9Pov2Lgdo[/youtube]



> _Two purple shadows on the snow
> Shone from her window to the street below
> And I was so surprise
> I stood there paralyzed
> I never realized
> I loved her so
> 
> Two purple shadows on the snow
> So close together
> They were kissing, I know
> That date she had with me
> She broke so easily
> That it was plain to see
> I'd better go
> 
> What would you do in my case?
> What would you do?
> What would you do in my place?
> If it happened to you?
> 
> The wind blew the fire from my heart
> Some how I found the courage to depart
> And as I tore up two tickets to a show
> They turned to two purple shadows on the snow
> 
> What would you do in my case?
> What would you do?
> What would you do in my place?
> If it happened to you?
> 
> The wind blew the fire from my heart
> Some how I found the courage to depart
> And as I tore up two tickets to a show
> They turned to two purple shadows on the snow_


----------



## Dante

Hey A., remember when I posted these few songs? 

jerry-vale



.
[youtube]wnPbTefZMGE[/youtube]

xmas always comes a few days early in d-land.


----------



## tigerbob

One for Shogun......

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1jOk8dk-qaU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1jOk8dk-qaU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

Happy Christmas Toro!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y7xvegPH_Lw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y7xvegPH_Lw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPcoI4OE9Y]YouTube - charlie Brown Christmas Dance[/ame]


----------



## chloe

To Dilloduck serving ya up some Fiona Apple I hope you like !

Fiona Apple - Across the Universe


[youtube]AZ5WPXxNzPU[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2iv_E-Fn9E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2iv_E-Fn9E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## del

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M89c3hWx3RQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M89c3hWx3RQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dante

del said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M89c3hWx3RQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M89c3hWx3RQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



thank you


----------



## chloe

To Del 

Type O Negative - Summer Breeze

[youtube]K4ZMRk8hcWk[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun

there are some good Type O Neg songs out there... Summer Breeze is not one of them.


----------



## chloe

Shogun said:


> there are some good Type O Neg songs out there... Summer Breeze is not one of them.



I like it! someone at work played it for me


----------



## Anguille

DevNell said:


> Hey A., remember when I posted these few songs?
> 
> jerry-vale
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [youtube]wnPbTefZMGE[/youtube]
> 
> xmas always comes a few days early in d-land.



I certainly do, Sentimental D.


----------



## Anguille

For mattskamer, a decent if somewhay humerless guy.

I wanted to post Taps but all the videos were too somber and sad so here's something jazzier:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXXrfWqNJ8I]YouTube - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boys of World War II-A Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

chloe said:


> I like it! someone at work played it for me



Find the album Bloody Kisses.  It's a little pretentious, and you may have to fight the urge to apply eye liner and black lipstick, but the goth metal rocks.

Christian Woman  (hehehe....)

[youtube]poOU2sg-8BI[/youtube]


Black no 1

[youtube]J4dKzR8_cs8[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

well Im sure my buddy at work has it on his mp3, my mp3 ran out of  songs so he put his headset on my head and said lets switch and let me listen to your songs. I never listened to Type o negative before and I liked it.


----------



## Shogun

make sure you savor the lyrics.  Peter Steele, aside from having the PERFECT pornstar name, enjoys the blasphemy about as much as I do.


----------



## chloe

he he ok


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> One for Echo Zulu...
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-r9fIFwnoo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-r9fIFwnoo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> Nobody read too much into the lyrics, BTW....



Since Echo has a new avatar, she gets a new song (or songs in this case).

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_shp6h0gmRw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_shp6h0gmRw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

One summer day, she went away;
Gone and left me, shes gone to stay.
Shes gone, but I dont worry:
Im sitting on top of the world.

All the summer, worked all this fall.
Had to take christmas in my overalls.
Shes gone, but I dont worry:
Im sitting on top of the world.

Going down to the freight yard, gonna catch me a freight train.
Going to leave this town; worked and got to home.
Shes gone, but I dont worry:
Im sitting on top of the world.


----------



## Dante

I put a spell on you
Because youre mine.
You better stop
The things that youre doin.
I said watch out!
I aint lyin, yeah!
I aint gonna take none of your
Foolin around;
I aint gonna take none of your
Puttin me down;
I put a spell on you
Because youre mine.
All right!
(repeat 1x)


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> One summer day, she went away;
> Gone and left me, shes gone to stay.
> Shes gone, but I dont worry:
> Im sitting on top of the world.
> 
> All the summer, worked all this fall.
> Had to take christmas in my overalls.
> Shes gone, but I dont worry:
> Im sitting on top of the world.
> 
> Going down to the freight yard, gonna catch me a freight train.
> Going to leave this town; worked and got to home.
> Shes gone, but I dont worry:
> Im sitting on top of the world.




there is a post your favorite lyrics thread too


----------



## chloe

To Dis

Diana Krall - Little Girl Blue 

[youtube]HjXB69HrvhQ[/youtube]


----------



## Jon

For my dear Silence:

[youtube]njrMKb49vh8[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Gunny 

Judas Priest: Dying To Meet You

[youtube]pcm4hh2H9uI[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Shogun (this song is probably to old school for you but still reminds me of you tough guy)

Nazareth - Hair of the Dog

[youtube]TVtJKErRBpI[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> To Shogun (this song is probably to old school for you but still reminds me of you tough guy)
> 
> Nazareth - Hair of the Dog
> 
> [youtube]TVtJKErRBpI[/youtube]



Wow.. I just heard that on the way to work today.. First time I heard it, I think I was around 13 or 14.  Now I feel old.


----------



## chloe

To Catzmeow

Gary Jules - Mad World

[youtube]4N3N1MlvVc4[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Wow.. I just heard that on the way to work today.. First time I heard it, I think I was around 13 or 14.  Now I feel old.



Its some classic rock man


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> Wow.. I just heard that on the way to work today.. First time I heard it, I think I was around 13 or 14.  Now I feel old.




Dis, I thought of you last night. While we were having some drinks before we went down to the pub, we were watching VH1 Best 100 Hard Rock Songs. (don't ask why......)

Anyhoo, some of those songs they picked were AWFUL! Some were good, we watched about an hour of it. Did you see any of it, and what did you think?


----------



## tigerbob

New av, new song Echo - as promised!

Hardly original, but apt....

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTXmJfHUj7g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTXmJfHUj7g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]nxpblnsJEWM[/youtube]



> When you were here before,
> Couldn't look you in the eye
> You're just like an angel,
> Your skin makes me cry
> 
> You float like a feather
> In a beautiful world
> I wish I was special
> You're so very special
> 
> But I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> 
> I don't care if it hurts,
> I wanna have control
> I want a perfect body
> I want a perfect soul
> 
> I want you to notice
> when I'm not around
> You're so very special
> I wish I was special
> 
> But I'm a creep
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh
> 
> She's running out the door
> She's running out
> She run run run run...
> run... run...
> 
> Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so very special
> I wish I was special
> 
> But I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> 
> I don't belong here...




*---*



"_And Farty was a salted nut.  He was almost run over by a crappy white van in Copley Square._ "


*CORRECTION!*


"_the mini van was forest green (with a tree tied on the roof---with lights) and it came nowhere near the manchild with the inferiority complex large enough to drive a sexual harassment lawsuit through.  his old GF could swear to that._"


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis, I thought of you last night. While we were having some drinks before we went down to the pub, we were watching VH1 Best 100 Hard Rock Songs. (don't ask why......)
> 
> Anyhoo, some of those songs they picked were AWFUL! Some were good, we watched about an hour of it. Did you see any of it, and what did you think?



Didn't see it.. Odds are pretty good I'd have liked most of them, though.. (Unless it was crap like Pearl Jam, U2, Nirvana, etc.)


----------



## Dante

Witty as a midsummer's morn,
They call him Don.



Don,
Go away I'm no good for you.
Oh Don,
Stay with us, we'll be good to you.
Hang on,
Hang on to you.
Think,
What a big ding it'll be.
Think,
Of the places you'll see.
Now think what the future would be with a poor troll like me.
Don go away,
Please go away.
Although I know,
I want you to stay.


Don go away,
Please go away.
Baby, don't cry.
It's better this way.
Ahh, ahh, ah.
Ohh-ohh-oh.


----------



## Dante

[youtube]5DmYLrxR0Y8[/youtube]

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?



I seen you 'round for a long long time
I really 'membered when Shogun whined

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I seen you postin' and actin' the clown
I called you but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I post my heart out and you call IT a crime
I see you standing in IT every time

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

The thin skin you wear don't matter to me
As long as we can live in harmony

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I'd kinda like to act the message board dick
so I can show you how big is my prick

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Sometimes I don't speak too right
but you always know what I'm talking about

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

you think I'm working for the CIA
I tried then had to settle for the Mafia

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends? 

[youtube]1dYpnd_9TFs[/youtube]


----------



## catzmeow

chloe said:


> To Catzmeow
> 
> Gary Jules - Mad World



I love it, thank you.  Here is one for you:

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_EyI4p0yjDQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_EyI4p0yjDQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

One of my favorite bands, from iceland.  Hope you enjoy it.

Here are the lyrics, in English: 

Smiling 
Spinning 'round and 'round 
Holding hands 
The whole world a blur 
But you are standing 
Soaked 
Completely drenched 
No rubber boots 
Running in us 
Want to erupt from a shell 

Wind in 
An outdoor smell of your hair 
I hit as fast as I could 
With my nose 

Hopping into puddles 
Completely drenched 
Soaked 
With no boots on 

And I get nosebleed 
But I always get up 
(Hopelandic) 

And I get nosebleed 
But I always get up 
(Hopelandic)


----------



## Luissa

to eots

YouTube Music Videos 60s 70s - Led Zepplin - Dazed And Confused - Blogs - YouTube MySpace Video - Noolmusic.com


----------



## chloe

To My secret crush

Chicago - Beginings

[youtube]YEA7fQhJy84[/youtube]


----------



## sky dancer

Now my curiousity is killing me, chloe.  Is this someone we've discussed before?


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> To My secret crush
> 
> Chicago - Beginings
> 
> [youtube]YEA7fQhJy84[/youtube]



great song and great video.

thanks for the memories. I saw them late...but it was on the Boston Waterfront so there!. My older Bro was a huge fan and he saw them many times...I was always too busy doing whatever to go.


----------



## chloe

sky dancer said:


> Now my curiousity is killing me, chloe.  Is this someone we've discussed before?



ugh definately not....he he...but I may tell you who in "my next confession" w00t????


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> great song and great video.
> 
> thanks for the memories. I saw them late...but it was on the Boston Waterfront so there!. My older Bro was a huge fan and he saw them many times...I was always too busy doing whatever to go.



Thanks Handsome Hitman, I love Music, Chicago always eases my mind takes me to another timeframe. (Ive never seen them live) your lucky.


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> Thanks Handsome Hitman, I love Music, Chicago always eases my mind takes me to another timeframe. (Ive never seen them live) your lucky.



by the time I saw them live, I forget how many of the original members were missing. I started listening to them when they were ...the album read... Chicago Transit Authority


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> by the time I saw them live, I forget how many of the original members were missing. I started listening to them when they were ...the album read... Chicago Transit Authority



Good god.. How old _are_ you?


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> by the time I saw them live, I forget how many of the original members were missing. I started listening to them when they were ...the album read... Chicago Transit Authority



Wow, very cool...Yes you do have Great taste in music ....I  have noticed that.....


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Good god.. How old _are_ you?



I am the handsomest ... I was a kid and my older Bro had all these records...


I am.... how old do you think I am?


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> Wow, very cool...Yes you do have Great taste in music ....I  have noticed that.....


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> I am the handsomest ... I was a kid and my older Bro had all these records...
> 
> 
> I am.... how old do you think I am?



I don't know.. Can't see you well enough to wager a guess..

And, if I guessed based on some of your antics, you likely wouldn't care for the answer.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Good god.. How old _are_ you?



Miss Beautiful Blue Eyes is really asking...if you like 80's music too. long walks on the beach and perhaps fine wine ( Im her Public relations agent I had to step in...its in the contract)


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> Miss Beautiful Blue Eyes is really asking...if you like 80's music too. long walks on the beach and perhaps fine wine ( Im her Public relations agent I had to step in...its in the contract)



Probably have to fire you, since you obviously have my file mixed up with someone elses.

I don't like wine.  I like Long Islands.

Long walks on the beach?  Most beaches smell like dead fish.

80's music is cool, tho.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Probably have to fire you, since you obviously have my file mixed up with someone elses.
> 
> I don't like wine.  I like Long Islands.
> 
> Long walks on the beach?  Most beaches smell like dead fish.
> 
> 80's music is cool, tho.



ha ha....He has some other pics...and if you extend the contract...I can lead you to them...but be Prepared honey!!!!!!!!! w00t?


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> I don't know.. Can't see you well enough to wager a guess..
> 
> And, if I guessed based on some of your antics, you likely wouldn't care for the answer.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


>


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> Miss Beautiful Blue Eyes is really asking...if you like 80's music too. long walks on the beach and perhaps fine wine ( Im her Public relations agent I had to step in...its in the contract)




I myself have the most beautiful hazel eyes.  It's hard to tell from behind those sunglasses.

I take long walks on the beach. Have for most of my life. I grew up near the beach and on the harbor. Fine wine is cool. 80's music? _hmmmmm_, I don't know.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Probably have to fire you, since you obviously have my file mixed up with someone elses.
> 
> I don't like wine.  I like Long Islands.
> 
> Long walks on the beach?  Most beaches smell like dead fish.
> 
> 80's music is cool, tho.



I didn't read this before my last post was posted. 

hmmmm, trouble in paradise?


Eve, is that you?


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> ha ha....He has some other pics...and if you extend the contract...I can lead you to them...but be Prepared honey!!!!!!!!! w00t?



and there's more...for_ teh_ asking.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> I didn't read this before my last post was posted.
> 
> hmmmm, trouble in paradise?
> 
> 
> Eve, is that you?



Hah.  No.  (What's an Eve?)

Wine tastes like crap.  IF you're going to drink, then DRINK.

Wisconsin beaches DO smell like dead fish (Lake Michigan ring a bell?)

And 80's music was always cool.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


>



Domi--_-ahhh---errr---hmmmm..._


----------



## Anguille

Dis said:


> Hah.  No.  (What's an Eve?)
> 
> Wine tastes like crap.  IF you're going to drink, then DRINK.
> 
> Wisconsin beaches DO smell like dead fish (Lake Michigan ring a bell?)
> 
> And 80's music was always cool.



There has got to be something you two have in common. 

Just got to be!


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> Domi--_-ahhh---errr---hmmmm..._



Careful.  Skydancer says I look like I can kill someone with my bare hands...


----------



## Anguille

I know, do you like Xmas music, Dis?


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Hah.  No.  (What's an Eve?)
> 
> Wine tastes like crap.  IF you're going to drink, then DRINK.
> 
> Wisconsin beaches DO smell like dead fish (Lake Michigan ring a bell?)
> 
> And 80's music was always cool.



Apples ring a  bell?

Drinking is an art.


----------



## Dante

Anguille said:


> There has got to be something you two have in common.
> 
> Just got to be!



Big mutts?


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> Apples ring a  bell?
> 
> Drinking is an art.



Apples & Eve?? If she did something to your apples, I don't want to know.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> Big mutts?



Cats.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Careful.  Skydancer says I look like I can kill someone with my bare hands...



I know a few women who have. Not afraid.


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> and there's more...for_ teh_ asking.



I like hazel and brown eyes.....but Im just a prudish tease...Danger Boy....Im thinking Dis *can* handle someone as powerful as you....he he


----------



## Dante

Anguille said:


> I know, do you like Xmas music, Dis?



that will be the deal breaker. I can do cats. big mutts are better, but cats...I've loved a few. But xmas music? It's _(pardon the pun)_ heaven sent


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> I know a few women who have. Not afraid.



Hah.  All 5'3" of me? Look out!


----------



## Dis

Anguille said:


> I know, do you like Xmas music, Dis?



Trans-Siberian Orchestra.

To die for.


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> I like hazel and brown eyes.....but Im just a prudish tease...Danger Boy....Im thinking Dis *can* handle someone as powerful as you....he he



I didn't say she couldn't. and when did you start reading minds?



my magic is very powerful. it makes voodoo look like...well voodoo. that's _b-a-l-o-g-n-a _by another name.


----------



## Dis

Wait a minute.. Why the hell does anyone care if we have anything in common?


----------



## Dante

you ain't one of those crazy Russian chicks I've _wante...errr_ _aaaahhh._..heard about, are you?



Dis said:


> Trans-Siberian Orchestra.
> 
> To die for.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Wait a minute.. Why the hell does anyone care if we have anything in common?



because Mrs. Kravitz is writing a novel.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> you ain't one of those crazy Russian chicks I've _wante...errr_ _aaaahhh._..heard about, are you?



That's me.. German, Dutch, Irish, and Russian.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> because Mrs. Kravitz is writing a novel.



Oh dear.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Wait a minute.. Why the hell does anyone care if we have anything in common?



Didn't you get the USMB newsletter, me & anguille got promoted to cupid, we see a real connection between beautiful blue eyes & handsome hitman.....well ?


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> Didn't you get the USMB newsletter, me & anguille got promoted to cupid, we see a real connection between beautiful blue eyes & handsome hitman.....well ?



Pfft.  I'm not _*that*_ easily amused.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Pfft.  I'm not _*that*_ easily amused.



I like that


----------



## Dante

[youtube]AkAhmH40kiM[/youtube]

cool, but I am in love with traditional xmas carols and my fav xmas albums these last few years are of course the Charlie Brown Christmas album and one by the Robert Shaw Orchestra and Robert Shaw Chorale


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> Didn't you get the USMB newsletter, me & anguille got promoted to cupid, we see a real connection between beautiful blue eyes & handsome hitman.....well ?



You're teamed up with Anguille?  Now I'm SURE you should be fired.


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> I didn't say she couldn't. and when did you start reading minds?
> 
> 
> 
> my magic is very powerful. it makes voodoo look like...well voodoo. that's _b-a-l-o-g-n-a _by another name.



I think the first time I listened to the white album


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> That's me.. German, Dutch, Irish, and Russian.












_boing!_​


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> [youtube]AkAhmH40kiM[/youtube]
> 
> cool, but I am in love with traditional xmas carols and my fav xmas albums these last few years are of course the Charlie Brown Christmas album and one by the Robert Shaw Orchestra and Robert Shaw Chorale



Oh, yum! 

But, Christmas Eve Sarajevo is *the* best xmas song ever written - hands down.


----------



## Dis

Traditional only works on Thanksgiving (don't ask), Xmas eve, and Xmas day..  All the time in between is TSO.  Loud.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Pfft.  I'm not _*that*_ easily amused.



_methinks the lady dost protest too much...
_

but then again, what the fuk do I know?


----------



## Dante

chloe said:


> I think the first time I listened to the white album



How odd. Same here.


----------



## tigerbob

Dis said:


> Cats.



Is that your cat in the avatar?


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Traditional only works on Thanksgiving (don't ask), Xmas eve, and Xmas day..  All the time in between is TSO.  Loud.



I do IT on turkey day too. 

that is why I always say _season's greetings._


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> You're teamed up with Anguille?  Now I'm SURE you should be fired.



I dunno that showmance was pretty successful overall....until Abikersailor had to go all porn star on us.....


----------



## Dis

tigerbob said:


> Is that your cat in the avatar?



One of them.  That's Ratt.  The old, crochety one.


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> I dunno that showmance was pretty successful overall....until Abikersailor had to go all porn star on us.....



Methinks y'all outta keep your day jobs.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> One of them.  That's Ratt.  The old, crochety one.



Is that how you like your men....old (like a good scotch) and _crotch-ity_?


----------



## tigerbob

Dis said:


> One of them.  That's Ratt.  The old, crochety one.



How many do you have?


----------



## Dante

tigerbob said:


> How many do you have?



ask her if she has one that is fat dumb and happy...go ahead...I dare you.


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> ask her if she has one that is fat dumb and happy...go ahead...I dare you.


----------



## chloe

ut oh Bob's trying to move in on the action....i checked the files and he hasnt signed a contract....so he needs to dedicate a song....


----------



## Dis

tigerbob said:


> How many do you have?



Two.  Skittles (the baby at 3, and Ratt who's going to be 18 in Feb.


----------



## Dante

DevNell said:


> Is that how you like your men....old (like a good scotch) and _crotch-ity_?



because if you do....tigerbob has showed up just in time.



_*folks...it doesn't get any better than this. _


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> ut oh Bob's trying to move in on the action....i checked the files and he hasnt signed a contract....so he needs to dedicate a song....



Nice try Chloe.


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> How odd. Same here.



quit scaring me....don't you sense enough fear>?....he he


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> Is that how you like your men....old (like a good scotch) and _crotch-ity_?



Croch-ity (and itchy) is an immediate disqualifier from all events.


----------



## Dante

tigerbob said:


>



it's seventh grade again and I'm not gonna kick your ass. Why? ...because you want it so bad, that's why.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Croch-ity (and itchy) is an immediate disqualifier from all events.



methinks the lady misunderstood a few things. private lessons are available upon request.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> it's seventh grade again and I'm not gonna kick your ass. Why? ...because you want it so bad, that's why.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> methinks the lady misunderstood a few things. private lessons are available upon request.



Say it isn't so...


----------



## Anguille

Dis said:


> Methinks y'all outta keep your day jobs.



This _is_ my day job!!!!!


----------



## Dis

Anguille said:


> This _is_ my day job!!!!!



Craaaaap.


----------



## Dante

*Oh, it's so my fair lady. I can do a fine impression of Henry Higgins, r rated. *




Dis said:


> Say it isn't so...



*
There are also other ratings which are also available upon request. *


----------



## tigerbob

Dis said:


> Two.  Skittles (the baby at 3, and Ratt who's going to be 18 in Feb.



I've always been a dog person, but I kinda miss the 2 kittens we got for our kids about 3 years ago.  The black one (Leo) fell out of a tree and the other (Tigger) disappeared a few weeks later, presumably to look for his friend.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Say it isn't so...



dedicate a song to each other then snuggle up in PM's you 2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dante

*life on line three...*




Dis said:


>


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> *Oh, it's so my fair lady. I can do a fine impression of Henry Higgins, r rated. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There are also other ratings which are also available upon request. *



LMAO.

Don't forget to give Chloe and Anguille their cut.. I think Chloe said 10%?

I offered her 10% of nothing, so it's up to you to pick up the slack.


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> I've always been a dog person, but I kinda miss the 2 kittens we got for our kids about 3 years ago.  The black one (Leo) fell out of a tree and the other (Tigger) disappeared a few weeks later, presumably to look for his friend.




OMG Playa.....you *do *know how to step up your game....btw the cats are adorable....I have cats too, me and echo both have cats named kiki.


----------



## Dante

tigerbob said:


> I've always been a dog person, but I kinda miss the 2 kittens we got for our kids about 3 years ago.  The black one (Leo) fell out of a tree and the other (Tigger) disappeared a few weeks later, presumably to look for his friend.



I think it's most likely _tiger_ got eaten by the neighborhood coyote.


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> I think it's most likely _tiger_ got eaten by the neighborhood coyote.



Shame on you!


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> OMG Playa.....you *do *know how to step up your game....btw the cats are adorable....I have cats too, me and echo both have cats named kiki.



Kiki was the name of the cat in a kids programme called Hector's House that I used to watch when I was about 5.  I loved that show.


----------



## chloe

The Public Relations & Love Matching Office of Anguille & Chloe would like to congratulate and dedicate this song to 

Handsome Hitman & Beautiful Blue eyes, may they have success in PMs

Al Green - Tired of Being Alone

[youtube]b4SRqkBwnbo[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

DevNell said:


> I think it's most likely _tiger_ got eaten by the neighborhood coyote.



Then you would be wrong.  How unusual.


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> Kiki was the name of the cat in a kids programme called Hector's House that I used to watch when I was about 5.  I loved that show.



really? I never saw that show....but its kinda funny that me & echo named our cats kiki. I guess its a common name then. Heh


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> The Public Relations & Love Matching Office of Anguille & Chloe would like to congratulate and dedicate this song to
> 
> Handsome Hitman & Beautiful Blue eyes, may they have success in PMs
> 
> Al Green - Tired of Being Alone
> 
> [youtube]b4SRqkBwnbo[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> really? I never saw that show....but its kinda funny that me & echo named our cats kiki. I guess its a common name then. Heh



You wouldn't have - England thing.


----------



## Dante

and I dedicate this to all those out there who have the good taste and good sense to know *a good man* when they see him...in my style and in my posts. 

[youtube]ADf-Kc8l9UA&feature=related[/youtube]


_eat your hearts out _


----------



## tigerbob

ROFL!  Although I think maybe the frog was called Kiki - the cat was called Zsa-Zsa.  Memory is clearly going.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t8h2-OuRdUM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t8h2-OuRdUM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> and I dedicate this to all those out there who have the good taste and good sense to know *a good man* when they see him...in my style and in my posts.
> 
> [youtube]ADf-Kc8l9UA&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> 
> _eat your hearts out _



Nice pink outfit.


----------



## chloe

DevNell said:


> and I dedicate this to all those out there who have the good taste and good sense to know *a good man* when they see him...in my style and in my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> _eat your hearts out _



Great song.....I always suspected your a gangster...


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> ROFL!  Although I think maybe the frog was called Kiki - the cat was called Zsa-Zsa.  Memory is clearly going.



Bob that took me back to my stoner days in my childhood...i think i had a fun flashback....ha ha


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> Bob that took me back to my stoner days in my childhood...i think i had a fun flashback....ha ha



Poeple who made kids cartoons in  the 60s and 70s were clearly on something.

Magic Roundabout is the encapsulation of this theory...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c3DcChXNyYQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c3DcChXNyYQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Acid, I reckon.


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> Poeple who made kids cartoons in  the 60s and 70s were clearly on something.
> 
> Magic Roundabout is the encapsulation of this theory...
> 
> 
> Acid, I reckon.



Your are so right Bob !!!! I saw Pink Floyd the wall when i was on mushrooms and those cartoon flowers really upset me....yet childrens shows took me to another plane of happy existence.


----------



## chloe

Dedicated to Chloe & Bob......

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall


[youtube]YQWszrZHBPI[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

Talk about two people needing a room.  Heh.


----------



## chloe

Dis said:


> Talk about two people needing a room.  Heh.



Bob's married....and Chloe...well let's just say offline her gay friend Jeffree nicknamed her "Dear Prudence".....


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> Dedicated to Chloe & Bob......
> 
> Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall
> 
> 
> [youtube]YQWszrZHBPI[/youtube]



Great Song.  I saw The Wall in Berlin in 1990.  Along with Live Aid, the most memorable gig I ever went to.


----------



## tigerbob

chloe said:


> Bob's married....and Chloe...well let's just say offline her gay friend Jeffree nicknamed her "Dear Prudence".....



Yes, I am - 12 years next month.  Best 12 years of my life.  

But here's one for you anyway.  

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IMk8GIOQHvY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IMk8GIOQHvY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> Yes, I am - 12 years next month.  Best 12 years of my life.
> 
> But here's one for you anyway.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ha ha Bob this is my theme song....according to jeffree....


----------



## pAr

Dedicated to catzmeow, Public Enemy: Harder Than You Think 

[youtube]pCx5Std7mCo[/youtube]


----------



## catzmeow

Dedicated to Paree:
[youtube]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rL9ihXiFAko&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rL9ihXiFAko&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

you know who you are 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

This one goes out to Eel Lady--she's really matured after hitting rep 101

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QtflzyUTE7c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QtflzyUTE7c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

Thank you, dillo. LOL!

Love his outfit!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> Thank you, dillo. LOL!
> 
> But what is he wearing???



clothing of that era

but wait-----I have one for agnes protrate by the same band !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hn0ZJHVH17I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hn0ZJHVH17I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

dilloduck said:


> clothing of that era
> 
> but wait-----I have one for agnes protrate by the same band !









Just think, that girl is probably old enough to be his great grandma now.


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> Just think, that girl is probably old enough to be his great grandma now.



at least---and alas and alack---they didn't sing "young boy"


----------



## dilloduck

HOWEVER  they did sing another song that I'm sending out to all the black women and my other secret admirers ( not you Chris )

[youtube]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XoED3ET67nA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XoED3ET67nA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

and fret no longer dear Jillian--I found one for you too, honey.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECsKjaIPwTk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECsKjaIPwTk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

no no no-- I wouldn't forget you , Ravi !!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

emergency dedication for EZ-

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY9EXSDYd9o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY9EXSDYd9o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> emergency dedication for EZ-
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY9EXSDYd9o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yY9EXSDYd9o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Excellent! 

Man, you're going to have to have a party to spin all your nifty 45's so we can get on that wood floor and dance baby dance!


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Man, you're going to have to have a party to spin all your nifty 45's so we can get on that wood floor and dance baby dance!



caffeine buzz and some nostalgic tunes to dedicate to all my pals

Dis---this is the one you've been waiting for !!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSVfLNCW4Fs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eSVfLNCW4Fs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny bro----you just gotta go with me on this one  

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-7oPiBgH4M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z-7oPiBgH4M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

and what have we here?  something for my ex-wife ? 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-E4sVMxqYM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-E4sVMxqYM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

dilloduck said:


> and what have we here?  something for my ex-wife ?



She posts here??



Cool pics in the video.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/np_E4a10RGk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/np_E4a10RGk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvBsRyi_6Tw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvBsRyi_6Tw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Matty & Michigan fats

Bachman-turner overdrive - you Aint seen nothing yet

[youtube]MRELWOvsafg[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> She posts here??
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics in the video.



naa- you're just trying to get the scoop on me aren't you ?


----------



## chloe

To Roomy 

[youtube]qiSkyEyBczU[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

to Abikersailor

[youtube]-O7PnvVgQvA[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

to skydancer

[youtube]KRoyfEpJE20[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Rob ( loving deep purple ) 

[youtube]BJCTrolF3CY[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Echo  Anguille & Devnell

[youtube]inz9Sa_CVFs[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To Missourian

[youtube]xtrEN-YKLBM[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

To my estranged pal (you know who you are) 

[youtube]hYjQ5i2ECIo[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

Thank you chloe!  I love that song. I have one for you





chloe said:


> To Echo  Anguille & Devnell




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-prQ8AE_nvY/youtube]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-prQ8AE_nvY"]YouTube - Arrivederci, Roma - Mario Lanza & Luisa Di Meo[/ame]


----------



## chloe

Anguille said:


> Thank you chloe!  I love that song. I have one for you
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-prQ8AE_nvY/youtube]
> 
> YouTube - Arrivederci, Roma - Mario Lanza & Luisa Di Meo



thank you so beautiful like you !


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> Thank you chloe!  I love that song. I have one for you
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-prQ8AE_nvY/youtube]
> 
> YouTube - Arrivederci, Roma - Mario Lanza & Luisa Di Meo



WOW--that song was running through my head just yesterday. Trippy , man.


----------



## Anguille

chloe said:


> thank you so beautiful like you !


_blush_

My cat was fascinated when I played it. She pushed her way onto the laptop to watch.


----------



## sky dancer

They are lovely.  My offering to one and all is this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gASQ1_HEEHA&feature=related]YouTube - Ry Cooder - Goodnight Irene[/ame]


----------



## sky dancer

To chloe and ABS:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XrL_F6tnT4]YouTube - good bye song[/ame]


----------



## sky dancer

Goodbye:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo]YouTube - Nightwish - Bye Bye Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## sky dancer

Agnapostate:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJHtzdvfKg]YouTube - ROUGH TRADE - High School Confidential[/ame]


----------



## roomy

chloe said:


> To Roomy
> 
> [youtube]qiSkyEyBczU[/youtube]




Great song...do you live in my head?


----------



## del

for devnell....

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqW3zGeeIUU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqW3zGeeIUU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for Gunny

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRAg7ixYaeE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRAg7ixYaeE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for Echo Zulu

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zxGpmp6URuk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zxGpmp6URuk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for Dis

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5XJX8sjYDE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5XJX8sjYDE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for Ravi
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7O4GagrfqO8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7O4GagrfqO8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for agnes
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BpWCS-iFeDg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BpWCS-iFeDg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dToCGQru_u4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dToCGQru_u4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for chrissie

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MAz9NY44Qc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MAz9NY44Qc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

uh oh---someone break Dels fingers---he's at it again !


----------



## eots

FOR ALL YA ALL



[ame=http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9852hq0W0]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> uh oh---someone break Dels fingers---he's at it again !



my wife's taken care of it.


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh---someone break Dels fingers---he's at it again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's taken care of it.
Click to expand...


They'll do that if ------never mind.


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh---someone break Dels fingers---he's at it again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's taken care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll do that if ------never mind.
Click to expand...


no, they'll do that when-----

ain't no if about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh---someone break Dels fingers---he's at it again !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's taken care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll do that if ------never mind.
Click to expand...


Well finish the sentence, we're all adults here.  

What's a girl gotta do to get some attention on this thread?


----------



## dilloduck

PoliticalChic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's taken care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll do that if ------never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well finish the sentence, we're all adults here.
> 
> What's a girl gotta do to get some attention on this thread?
Click to expand...


I don't know his wife well enough.


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll do that if ------never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well finish the sentence, we're all adults here.
> 
> What's a girl gotta do to get some attention on this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know his wife well enough.
Click to expand...


easy now.


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well finish the sentence, we're all adults here.
> 
> What's a girl gotta do to get some attention on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know his wife well enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy now.
Click to expand...


pol chic was egging me on del--I swear


----------



## PoliticalChic

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know his wife well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pol chic was egging me on del--I swear
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, blame it on me.  

It's a slow night, where can we start trouble???


----------



## dilloduck

PoliticalChic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pol chic was egging me on del--I swear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, blame it on me.
> 
> It's a slow night, where can we start trouble???
Click to expand...


I would suggest with someone other than a mod's wife !


----------



## PoliticalChic

dilloduck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> pol chic was egging me on del--I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, blame it on me.
> 
> It's a slow night, where can we start trouble???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest with someone other than a mod's wife !
Click to expand...


Smart man!


----------



## dilloduck

PoliticalChic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, blame it on me.
> 
> It's a slow night, where can we start trouble???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest with someone other than a mod's wife !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smart man!
Click to expand...


Del threatens me with physical violence --a lot.


----------



## Diuretic

To the whole board - Kasey Chambers and Shane Nicholson - "Once In A While"

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZmyPkMbE6Nk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZmyPkMbE6Nk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

_________________

"Theme for an imaginary western" -Jack Bruce
performed by Leslie West

[youtube]qc02XRNR7jo[/youtube]


When the wagons leave the city
for the forest, and further on
Painted wagons of the morning
dusty roads where they have gone
Sometimes traveling through the darkness
met the summer coming home
Fallen faces by the wayside
Looked as if they might have known 
O the sun was in their eyes
and the desert that dries
In the country towns
where the laughter sounds 

O the dancing and the singing
O the music when they played
O the fires that they started
O the girls with no regret
Sometimes they found it
Sometimes they kept it
Often lost it on the way
Fought each other to possess it
Sometimes died in sight of day


----------



## dilloduck

This goes out to all those special people out there tonight--you know who you are ! 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oSoYXrAWdw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8oSoYXrAWdw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

found one for you Said----lousy version but it's pure Canadian 
I'm very "deep".

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DZVzH5yBFQA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DZVzH5yBFQA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## catzmeow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKhnmUdmz74"]For Jalu[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

DavidS----found a great one for ya !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mracuFiUgg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9mracuFiUgg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for roomy

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLFbUbmH7To&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JLFbUbmH7To&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Arthur

For Anguille and Echo Zulu--

A danceable version of Gloomy Sunday:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2fGWQKbX68]YouTube - Gloomy Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Arthur

The Billie Holiday version holds up well:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48cTUnUtzx4&feature=related]YouTube - GLOOMY SUNDAY-BILLIE HOLIDAY VERSION[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Thank you, Arthur, for the lovely songs. I especially liked Billie Holiday's version.  My Sunday is not a gloomy one but in case yours is, here's a song Echo and I sang for you. Can that girl wear knee socks or what!!!

Dailymotion - "Una Notte Al Cabaret" - Two Ladies (Teatro Turoldo,Taranto), a video from jhonnymix. cabaret, willkommen, two, ladies, lupo


----------



## jillian

Songs for a friend's birthday. ;o)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_U1wnm0NuDM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_U1wnm0NuDM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I3J-JGO24bo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I3J-JGO24bo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

And a Thanks for Del 

I picked the longest version I could find... I know how you deadheads are. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DiCejum8GW8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DiCejum8GW8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Bonus Track:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVMLopblMhs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XVMLopblMhs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

To all my Republicans pals on this board:

[youtube]ZMac-TUadWQ[/youtube]

When it comes to the election:

[youtube]_0jyKabLHVc[/youtube]

And for everybody:

[youtube]DHXpnZi9Hzs[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

For Red Dawn:  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq0tAoO3-xQ]YouTube - Neil Young Old Man[/ame]


----------



## jillian

For the goils...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0bRQibbKJwg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0bRQibbKJwg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Red Dawn

For Echo Zulu

She's Got Legs


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH85zttgbGg]YouTube - ZZ Top - Legs[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

my fellow hippie traveler


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORc5Td_T6og]YouTube - The Cure-Just Like Heaven[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wI6uAOHzvo]YouTube - The mamas and the papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

to sugar magnolia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKycxKtHLo]YouTube - R.E.M - The one i love[/ame]


----------



## Arthur

To All:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTLR3zHxnr8&feature=related]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt-I can't make you love me[/ame]


----------



## Arthur

For Lita:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuforTJvyDs&feature=related]YouTube - That Fresh Feeling - The Eels[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

Indigo girl fans...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY1Bl4nfpdA]YouTube - Indigo Girls - Closer To Fine[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

I would like to dedicate this song as a Valentine to all USMB members!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVi17hPH5Kk]YouTube - Bette Midler - The Rose[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

aaawwwww ty Val ~


----------



## Red Dawn

to all two-time Bush voters 


American Idiot

Green Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4c1nsjc9o]YouTube - Green Day - American Idiot (Later; With Jools Holland)[/ame]






just teasing


----------



## tigerbob

For Political Chic and her hubby on this special day...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PHsZB2-12ow&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PHsZB2-12ow&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

Red Dawn said:


> to all two-time Bush voters



Now everybody do the propaganda...
And sing along in the age of paranoia.


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]



Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## RodISHI

For the oldies but goldies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KNMok_DUwE]YouTube - 05-Screen Song-Betty Boop-Let me call you sweet heart-1932[/ame]


----------



## Arthur

For Inferno, Katiegrrl and Margaret:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUWcbSWIt94]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt & Dolly Parton - I Never Will Marry[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

For my valentine:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjRo_CHSdt0&feature=related]YouTube - Baby Can I hold you[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Here is a song not sure anyone every heard of it before. Lyrics:

Who fills the sky
Who answers when I cry
I feel alone, I feel abused
I feel there's nothing I can do
It's getting late
There's no one home
No messages on the telephone

I feel so good today
It's hard to stay away
A hunter and his prey
Today will be the day

Is this real, is it you
Are you what I see
Is it him, am I good
Or just vanishing cream
Is there truth, how many lies
Am I a fool to believe
Who's in my bed
I feel misled
It's just vanishing cream

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAUiY6PBCgY"]YouTube - The Hunger - Vanishing Cream[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Here is a Video for all on Valentines Day from me to you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSWwjEeOK1I]YouTube - Kicking Harold - Pray For Love[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

For Echo Z.  

One of my very favorite songs by one of my very favorite singers.

Happy Valentines....

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uip6iv7pWmw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uip6iv7pWmw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

To RodISHI:  







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoCVOoXhwoY]YouTube - Wells Fargo Wagon - Music Man, Azusa Pacific University 2008[/ame]


----------



## del

for echo

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jNN-NSHZ6w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0jNN-NSHZ6w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Jalu, arthur, sky and everyone else in there.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bWhWMYqDNtk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Sky Dancer

Thanks dillo.

I didn't know you cared.

Hahahaha


----------



## RodISHI

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-sb6mfR9lQ]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Crazy[/ame]

Yep your crazy if you think your in control..


----------



## dilloduck

Sky Dancer said:


> Thanks dillo.
> 
> I didn't know you cared.
> 
> Hahahaha



I don't all that much--it's just easier when you don't pretend. Isn't that shit sort of passé in the homosexual world ?


----------



## eots

*a song about nothing for no one in particular*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukWHoQCRCgU&feature=related]YouTube - Doesn't Remind Me[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

dilloduck said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dillo.
> 
> I didn't know you cared.
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't all that much--it's just easier when you don't pretend. Isn't that shit sort of passé in the homosexual world ?
Click to expand...


I don't pretend.  I play.

I wanted to quit the forum, and Gunny did not want to delete my account.  He suggested I take a name change--I chose Jalu.

Then Dis outed me, and catz and company decided to do a mock out about that.  I asked for a change back.

My partner and I use the same computer.  She wanted to fuck with some heads, so she chose the name Arthur, which is a big joke to the two of us.

If you don't like it or me, that's fine.  You don't have to engage with me in any way.  We're not friends.  You don't care for me.  I accept that.


----------



## dilloduck

Sky Dancer said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dillo.
> 
> I didn't know you cared.
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't all that much--it's just easier when you don't pretend. Isn't that shit sort of passé in the homosexual world ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't pretend.  I play.
> 
> I wanted to quit the forum, and Gunny did not want to delete my account.  He suggested I take a name change--I chose Jalu.
> 
> Then Dis outed me, and catz and company decided to do a mock out about that.  I asked for a change back.
> 
> My partner and I use the same computer.  She wanted to fuck with some heads, so she chose the name Arthur, which is a big joke to the two of us.
> 
> If you don't like it or me, that's fine.  You don't have to engage with me in any way.
Click to expand...



it wouldn't work--you're already married anyway


----------



## del

for sky dancer

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3H2X8wLjr0Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3H2X8wLjr0Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## tigerbob

RodISHI said:


> Yep your crazy if you think your in control..



Rod - why are you using Amanda's avatar?


----------



## catzmeow

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0g4koXxifk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g0g4koXxifk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## RodISHI

tigerbob said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep your crazy if you think your in control..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod - why are you using Amanda's avatar?
Click to expand...

Amanda oil piants too? I did not know that.


----------



## dilloduck

RodISHI said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep your crazy if you think your in control..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod - why are you using Amanda's avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amanda oil piants too? I did not know that.
Click to expand...


nice try bikini lady


----------



## RodISHI

dilloduck said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rod - why are you using Amanda's avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda oil piants too? I did not know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice try bikini lady
Click to expand...

Looks like a hat, bird and cherries too me....


----------



## Anguille

For Brenda Oprah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0KKGdb4qUY]YouTube - america playing horse with no name[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

RodISHI said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda oil piants too? I did not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice try bikini lady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a hat, bird and cherries too me....
Click to expand...


ya ya--switch the avatar to make me look goofy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

To tigerbob and his wife...Best wishes on your special day...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnpMEsN0kho&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QnpMEsN0kho&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

For my rocking friend! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8&feature=related]YouTube - The Romantics - What I Like About You (original version)[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

To a Special Lurker:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s06-Sl5dfd0"]YouTube - Specials - A Message To You Rudy - ORIGINAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

For Gunny. Inspired by this rep comment:





Moderated 02-24-2009 10:49 PMGunny Look yankee, get it straight, there's no "o" at the front of

Nice dance scene with Gunny and the Mod Squad in their younger days. 
Shall we have a sing along with the new updated lyrics?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEm2EUKMKVY&feature=related"]YouTube - Donna[/ame]


*- Opossum Lyrics from Hair*

Ohhhh ....
Once upon a looking-for-Opossum
There was a USMB member
Oh possum oh oh possum oh oh oh
Looking for my possum

I just got back from looking for Possum
San Francisco
Psychedelic urchin
Oh possum oh oh possum oh oh oh
Looking for my possum
Have you seen
My sixteen year old tattooed woman
Heard a story
She got infractions for her beauty oh oh oh
Oh oh!

Once upon a looking-for-Opossum
There was a USMB member
Oh possum oh oh possum oh oh oh
Looking for my Possum

I've been to India and saw the yogi light 
In South America the Indian smoke glows bright
I'm administrator and so fuck you all
And on this board we'll rise
Before we fall
Before we fall

Once upon a looking-for-Opossum
There was a USMB member
Oh possum oh oh possum oh oh oh
Looking for my Possum

And I'm going to show her
Life on earth can be sweet
Gonna lay my big Marine self at her feet
And I'm gonna love her make love to her
Till the sky turns brown
I'm evolving I'm evolving
Through the drugs
That you put down

Once upon a looking-for-Opossum
There was a USMB member
Oh possum oh oh possum oh oh oh
Looking for Opossum
Looking for Opossum

POSSUM!


----------



## random3434

Take a break and relax:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYA16z2-xFg]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Birdsong[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pphVs8bF0]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Teach Your Children[/ame]


----------



## eots

FOR ALL YOU FU@#KIN ALL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNmGsQ16Vg[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

For Amanda

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LOcHc6fBYIE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LOcHc6fBYIE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for my friend, jean

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0J77CRMeTA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0J77CRMeTA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Sky Dancer

To Agnapostate--

A guy before your time with a similar irreverent spirit
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ISil7IHzxc]YouTube - Frank Zappa on Crossfire[/ame]


----------



## del

for sky dancer
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EW5B2GF4J8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EW5B2GF4J8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Relax, it's Sunday, Take a Load Off..........................



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssPYiXUCz2o&feature=channel_page]YouTube - The Grateful Dead & The Allman Brothers Band - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Echo Zulu, watch out what you wish for on cruises...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rELOFvy81CI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rELOFvy81CI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic

Xenophon said:


> For Echo Zulu, watch out what you wish for on cruises...
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rELOFvy81CI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rELOFvy81CI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I have a question about that show -- if it really was supposed to be "3 hour tour," why did the Howells take trunks of clothing, while the Skipper and Gilligan who were always on the ship had only one outfit?


----------



## Xenophon

Howells were conservatives, the Skipper & Gilligan were liberals.


----------



## necritan

This is for all.....

YouTube - lambofgod's Channel


----------



## del

for dillo
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOwxf7GMfE8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NOwxf7GMfE8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdkZB0ik9ZI&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Neil Young - Sugar Mountain (Live Aid 1985)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh3_SSZElXg&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Joe Walsh - The Eagles - 1977- Turn to Stone[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

ty---I'll say hi to him for ya next week


----------



## Luissa

here is for all the guys who have been lied to by a girl, plus I can't stop listening to this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8]YouTube - Kanye West - Heartless[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Xenophon said:


> Howells were conservatives, the Skipper & Gilligan were liberals.



Naw, if the Skipper and Gilligan were liberals, the SKipper wouldn't have owned the boat.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howells were conservatives, the Skipper & Gilligan were liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, if the Skipper and Gilligan were liberals, the SKipper wouldn't have owned the boat.
Click to expand...


that was so funny I forgot to laugh!


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbfCdqZwykY&feature=related]YouTube - CROSBY STILLS NASH YOUNG "Almost Cut My Hair" Purple Rocks[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArczUVXrODQ&feature=PlayList&p=3CC91CAC8E120515&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills and Nash[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

AllieBaba said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howells were conservatives, the Skipper & Gilligan were liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, if the Skipper and Gilligan were liberals, the SKipper wouldn't have owned the boat.
Click to expand...

The skipper was a neocon.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BoVBp_Cr3po&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BoVBp_Cr3po&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

here ya go David !
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jXQZFKOV_GY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jXQZFKOV_GY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U3LinAO82lI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U3LinAO82lI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

ty del---and yes----we can still use it in the wedding.


----------



## random3434

For you dillo!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxHpMarVvqE&feature=PlayList&p=9AA8A4ACDF19170B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4]YouTube - beautiful guitar music played by Esteban[/ame]


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> ty del---and yes----we can still use it in the wedding.





it's very hummable, isn't it?


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ty del---and yes----we can still use it in the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very hummable, isn't it?
Click to expand...


hopefully the crowd won't overwhelm the soloist.


----------



## del

for chris dodd....

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/El56UduSFL4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/El56UduSFL4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

for Geithner

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwuCgNW0axs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwuCgNW0axs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

OK sky--I even have one for you

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-EiKPrAOHA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c-EiKPrAOHA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

for bones 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O_exY9ptMbA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O_exY9ptMbA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

dilloduck said:


> ty del---and yes----we can still use it in the wedding.



hold the phone dude--this one makes me cry---it's gotta be this one.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4xjzi8NC8bI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4xjzi8NC8bI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ty del---and yes----we can still use it in the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hold the phone dude--this one makes me cry---it's gotta be this one.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4xjzi8NC8bI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4xjzi8NC8bI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
Click to expand...


i think i may have coughed up my pancreas.

yep, the dog's got it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Who let the dogs out. Dedicated to all the Obama lovers in this latest crisis.


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-nuXlW0ZbA&feature=related]YouTube - Patience Music Video by Guns N' Roses[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_8RLvMOqZg&feature=related]YouTube - John Cougar, Hurts So Good[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UFR3ww00zM]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgsoJrzplUI]YouTube - Kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]

WOO-FUKKIN'-HOO!!!


----------



## Wolf

anytime anyone uses Hitler as an analogy or example in a political arguement.

Take the Skinhead's Bowling by Camper Van Beethoven



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1UgeOKN1DE]YouTube - Camper Van Beethoven-Take the Skinheads Bowling-The Attic[/ame]


----------



## random3434

For jillian!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeQ-wjDH4F4]YouTube - Istanbul - They Might Be Giants. MTV Europe, 1990[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

To the Friday night crowd

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9daWKeyB8KM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9daWKeyB8KM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

OK dammit---how about this for the friday crowd ?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXKRwqBmC4A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXKRwqBmC4A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

One of these will work

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gc2xfWooktg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gc2xfWooktg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

This one is for you dilio!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_UILNwWrc&feature=PlayList&p=0FA3247CD4B08C9B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows (Brian sings lead)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

thanks hon---I knew someone would come thru for me !

scarey remembering songs I listened to at 13


----------



## dilloduck

for luissa my buddy !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ym0x3vTw6yc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ym0x3vTw6yc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

For Anguille ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c&feature=PlayList&p=C45B316F583E37BC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - R.E.M. Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## necritan

*I dedicate this to anyone on this board that has served this nation.......*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HpBs_ri808&feature=related]YouTube - Lamb of God - 11th Hour - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

to anyone

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p_Tf2lQvDz0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p_Tf2lQvDz0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

and for those who like it harder--

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGhoRRm0I5M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGhoRRm0I5M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmc-eg78gTs]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BwPTYimAE7E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BwPTYimAE7E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3afUrkx_VwM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3afUrkx_VwM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

I noticed that lately people are forgetting to dedicate the songs they post. I dedicate this song to all of you.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d48miCWd9xg"]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Dedication[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljYkQiIrFtU&feature=channel_page]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN GOING TO CALIFORNIA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

ok ladies--you can fight over this one

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yosCYE4vwlY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yosCYE4vwlY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

To all 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhX5AbFLpIM]YouTube - Kicking Harold - Everything[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Anguille said:


> I noticed that lately people are forgetting to dedicate the songs they post. I dedicate this song to all of you.
> YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Dedication



Really?  I dedicate this MFer to YOU:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyIVy73AmWQ]YouTube - musical cats [ Memory ][/ame]


----------



## Terry

For Dilloduck:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAUiY6PBCgY]YouTube - The Hunger - Vanishing Cream[/ame]


----------



## Terry

TO myself because this is the best Van song ever!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmO7jJaOvk]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - When The Leaves Come Falling Down[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Terry said:


> For Dilloduck:
> 
> YouTube - The Hunger - Vanishing Cream



awww  tks hon


----------



## Terry

That was early 90's song a local group I use to listen to.


----------



## Xenophon

For Yukon & the pope

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39YUXIKrOFk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39YUXIKrOFk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LmxtcVklQc]YouTube - Beach Boys California Girls[/ame]


----------



## Wolf

To all the musical money whore$ who compromise because they are afraid that their actions, words or beliefs may prevent Wall-Mart from carrying their album..  

This Notes for you!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymm__mCAfHg]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG & THE BLUENOTES - THIS NOTES FOR YOU - 4/23/88[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For all the folks who are either crazy or tone deaf who claimed U2 are 'overrated.'

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFM7Ty1EEvs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFM7Ty1EEvs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

For the crazy bastard that claimed AC/DC was 'over-rated', the late Bon Scott says fuck off.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zfsvS4v8ZL8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zfsvS4v8ZL8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

For Echo for having good taste in acid rock.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Am-IJ1k_NwE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Am-IJ1k_NwE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

And for the same stupid bastard who claimed Guns n Roses was over rated, some snake dancing.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IYRC4H64EFk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IYRC4H64EFk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Wolf

Xenophon said:


> For the crazy bastard that claimed AC/DC was 'over-rated', the late Bon Scott says fuck off.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zfsvS4v8ZL8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zfsvS4v8ZL8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



To that same tool....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIsKOwzv08]YouTube - AC/DC - Jail Break (1976)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

OK EZ---it ain't Friday but here ya go !! 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0LTRPMpOVM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0LTRPMpOVM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

For Paulie and Devnell

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI"]YouTube - Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

here Eel Lady

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lNMBsNEw8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G1lNMBsNEw8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

Here's a version for you too, David !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPObq_EvIg8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPObq_EvIg8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

For no one special. I just wanted to watch it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT3w6-cCn10[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

HOT DAMN DIS-----THIS IS YOU,BABY !!!!!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BB9pQ6KajaQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BB9pQ6KajaQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## driveby

DevNell .....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTveTi1jT9s]YouTube - Lifer's Group "The Real Deal"[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:


> For no one special. I just wanted to watch it.
> 
> YouTube - The White Stripes - My Doorbell



10 rep penalty for no dedication.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For no one special. I just wanted to watch it.
> 
> YouTube - The White Stripes - My Doorbell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 rep penalty for no dedication.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anguille

For dillyduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q]YouTube - "Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> For dillyduck
> 
> YouTube - "Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey



sistah can you lend me a dime ?


----------



## random3434

I want to be a cowgirl in the sand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EMHQ3FB1IY]YouTube - Neil Young: ~ Cowgirl in the Sand ~ 1976 Budokan Japan: unRELeAsed. ~vIDeo~ Great guitar work[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> I want to be a cowgirl in the sand
> 
> YouTube - Neil Young: ~ Cowgirl in the Sand ~ 1976 Budokan Japan: unRELeAsed. ~vIDeo~ Great guitar work



good one---ya--didn't all the girls ?


----------



## dilloduck

For all my avian friends

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Cin0QzuEss&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Cin0QzuEss&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

yo Anguille  !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SWXbVsMkz1U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SWXbVsMkz1U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Let's Begin Again...................


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XaoF8bDMcM&feature=channel_page]YouTube - R.E.M. w/ Eddie Vedder - Begin the Begin[/ame]


----------



## Terry

for Xeno

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FdJajqxmU]YouTube - The Ramones - "Blitzkrieg Bop" (Live) Studio Hamburg[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For terry

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1vIQJqZjb0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1vIQJqZjb0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Happy Birthday! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1yFQ6vcRNk&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir - Earls Court 1975[/ame]


----------



## random3434

To You!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nosvgrfVLiE&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead-Jam~Sugar Magnolia (3-27-88)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> For terry
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1vIQJqZjb0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1vIQJqZjb0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 Oh Dude, I so deserved that one. I'm so sorry!! I thought you liked them.


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Oh Dude, I so deserved that one. I'm so sorry!! I thought you liked them.


Stop being a ditz, I love that CD you sent, I play it alot.

That is one of my all time favorite songs from it.


----------



## dilloduck

hmmmm  if the shoe fits  -----

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qtnxvpIEg8w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qtnxvpIEg8w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

Hey jillian, do you remember me telling you about a band I liked called,"They Might be Giants?"

Here's one from 1990 on Letterman, not the best quality:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8vIE6GkLH8&feature=related]YouTube - They Might Be Giants - Your Racist Friend live - Late Night Dave 1990[/ame]


----------



## random3434

and this:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWw4azYTTm8]YouTube - They Might Be Giants -Birdhouse In Your Soul live w orch.'90[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

I'm dedicating this to the Bass...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBLwDURkRPI[/ame]


----------



## manu1959

to shogun with love..........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD1uGPkxQfA]YouTube - The Cure-Killing an Arab[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

To all those who believe caring about people (***especially children***) regardless of who they are or what their nationality is.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzPntAsFOy8]YouTube - Just A Little Bit Of Love[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> Hey jillian, do you remember me telling you about a band I liked called,"They Might be Giants?"
> 
> Here's one from 1990 on Letterman, not the best quality:
> 
> 
> YouTube - They Might Be Giants - Your Racist Friend live - Late Night Dave 1990



lol...definitely different. did you see how young dave looked?


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onbDZmAwhE]YouTube - Bob Marley - One Love[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]4X0zYBNe-1E[/youtube]

you know who you are.

*wink 



.

.
.

eels r us


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HFbNhTTKQ]YouTube - meat puppets backwater[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMA-_ElvKsk]YouTube - NEIL YOUNG HARVEST MOON[/ame]

This is for the lady who educated me


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39W46dLA8BI&feature=channel_page]YouTube - B.B. King & Buddy Guy - I Can't Quit You Baby[/ame]




p.s., white people can't play the blues


----------



## Said1

For Yukon


She came a long long way from Frobisher Bay.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KnJDBgYS_c]YouTube - Stompin' Tom Connors - The Ballad Of Muk Tuk Annie[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EMHQ3FB1IY]YouTube - Neil Young: ~ Cowgirl in the Sand ~ 1976 Budokan Japan: unRELeAsed. ~vIDeo~ Great guitar work[/ame]

This is for the second biggest Neil Young fan on this board

(Enjoy)


----------



## RodISHI

For all my peacefully protesting friends;


Born down in a dead man's town
The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
'Til you spend half your life just covering up

[chorus:]
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.

I got in a little hometown jam
And so they put a rifle in my hands
Sent me off to Vietnam
To go and kill the yellow man

[chorus]

Come back home to the refinery
Hiring man says "Son if it was up to me"
I go down to see the V.A. man
He said "Son don't you understand"

[chorus]

I had a buddy at Khe Sahn
Fighting off the Viet Cong
They're still there, he's all gone
He had a little girl in Saigon
I got a picture of him in her arms

Down in the shadow of the penitentiary
Out by the gas fires of the refinery
I'm ten years down the road
Nowhere to run, ain't got nowhere to go

I'm a long gone Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
I'm a cool rocking Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbBqXG7A-7M]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born in the USA. W// Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Said1

For whoever needs it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNOUNFNYAmA]YouTube - Jo Dee Messina - Bye Bye[/ame]


----------



## Said1

For EZ and me. Little Jack is such a good boy. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-RejfSZlk]YouTube - I Miss Being Misses Tonight - Loretta Lynn feat. Jack White[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8]YouTube - Neil Young OLD MAN[/ame]

Hear some easy listening by Neil, EZ


----------



## del

this one's for stroll

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrCMlSWlDX8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrCMlSWlDX8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

For my buddy Coyote:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-DHBiYnrc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

And for my good friend, MountainMan - learn to be still.  Get out away from people - watch a fire - catch a fish - be still.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wya6Y4wwCro[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwx5ZtAmz9o[/ame]

Here's one for you EZ.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Phoenix

For Gunny -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffr-G6abbxA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glhrczA1ru4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Shit.  Wrong thread.


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> Shit.  Wrong thread.



It's ok----you've only been here for years. Focus Gunny !


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit.  Wrong thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok----you've only been here for years. Focus Gunny !
Click to expand...


----------



## NOBama

Playlist.com | zucchero Popout Player


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]JCrCpgBRpc8[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

Watermelon Slim - The Wheel Man - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]kDAQm2qWnYw[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]8MRnfHi966A[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]R82OM5tzcrk[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

here ya go eots

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKYWOwWAguk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKYWOwWAguk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]DNT7uZf7lew[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]vtvL5_6BFd8[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]VDBaIudC9zY[/youtube]


----------



## NOBama

[youtube]SjVZB34ibNo[/youtube]


----------



## Anguille

JBeukema and Yurt:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClGNm89GZBE[/ame]


----------



## random3434

( + ) = A Perfect Circle, Complete 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqlr0v3NitY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

here is one for Rat Boy!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnwWzorNgB0[/ame]


----------



## Meister

This one is for you EZ


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eWEfnhWbow[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Found one for ya Rodishi !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wJ_m_ZjGxw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wJ_m_ZjGxw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## pAr

To Catz

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKRAFPHD8W4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

another one for you EZ.  



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwPapbMGwo[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRVwC6qRA1I[/ame]


----------



## Vel

For the Iriemon/MaggieMae group that haven't figured out that Bush is no longer POTUS.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3ORwO5xDUE[/ame]


----------



## jgbkab

For William Joyce and tank

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sssqBjaTzOU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sssqBjaTzOU[/ame]


----------



## random3434

For Willow! 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDpl7Kz0rxU&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

I dedicate this one to everyone here on the boards............

I talked to God, I knew He'd understand......
Now, when I talked to God, I knew He'd understand, 
He said stick by Me, I'll be your Guiding Hand......

I'd like to ask if I may presume,
Live and direct from my living room, 
As we bend down to pray, I ask is there a better way?

You made the world and the day and night, 
Why we all go crazy, why do men fight?
You made the mountains and the sea, 
Now can You show a better way to be, unh-hunh.

I talked to God, I knew He'd understand......
Now, when I talked to God, I knew He'd understand, 
He said stick by Me, I'll be your Guiding Hand......

Now the wrong are right and the right are wrong, 
Why can't we all just get along?
And there's no one to blame, 
It's not some bloody game.

You made the world and the day and night, 
Why we all go crazy, why do men fight?
You made the mountains and the sea, 
Now can You show a better way to be, unh-hunh.

Religion, race, color creed, whatever........
Law, job, vice, drugs, whatever.........

I can hear what they say, 
There must be a better way, 

Law, job, vice, why do men fight?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7tD8AJrIZQ[/ame]


----------



## random3434

To my best friend:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvH127PFmcY&feature=channel_page[/ame]


----------



## random3434

For you Said1 my friend:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li3Sqqf3Ki0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Delish as always!


----------



## Coyote

For my good friend here, who introduced me to this song 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is dedicated to Eve....who introduced me to Big & Rich 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlOyDZDFIaE[/ame]


----------



## del

for bones

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

del said:


> for bones
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Does he take his shirt off?


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> for bones
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he take his shirt off?
Click to expand...


well, yeah, by request.


----------



## Dis

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> for bones
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vp9GuZ7cE7I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he take his shirt off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, yeah, by request.
Click to expand...


Then I think you've got a winner...(we'll probably have to request it for her, tho, what with her being all shirt shy and stuff)


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does he take his shirt off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, yeah, by request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I think you've got a winner...(we'll probably have to request it for her, tho, what with her being all shirt shy and stuff)
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeh_L4Swi8E[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

To all the women on this board

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC24cLsv2PA&feature=PlayList&p=2312C7E85191AE79&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

submarinepainte said:


> To all the women on this board
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC24cLsv2PA&feature=PlayList&p=2312C7E85191AE79&index=0&playnext=1



Classy.

And when I say that, I don't really mean it.


----------



## alan1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJhAyg2LTEk[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Here's one to listen to with the morning cup of jo' EZ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBG4vxi9mtk]YouTube - Neil Young - Don't Let it Bring You Down (Live '71)[/ame]


----------



## del

for EZ

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oL2xmc_Gnig&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oL2xmc_Gnig&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

To my friend Care4All:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY]YouTube - Spinal Tap - 11[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Echo Zulu said:


> To my friend Care4All:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Spinal Tap - 11


not another 11!
MEANY!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Happy Birthday care!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjF1bG5LUcs]YouTube - The BEATLES birthday song[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Valerie said:


> Happy Birthday care!
> 
> YouTube - The BEATLES birthday song



I was going to post that song myself yesterday if no one else did....I love their version of Happy Birthday!

Thanks for coming through Valerie!!!

Care


----------



## driveby

Sealybozo and huggies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxBvUqLs_eU]YouTube - Brand Nubian - Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Down[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

to cure Eve's headache (don't try to figure it out)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DDZSJeRbVc8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DDZSJeRbVc8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AeZxRYXZ154&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AeZxRYXZ154&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN-EeMOqQpg]YouTube - blow job betty too short original version[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkcJ-62uuY]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel[/ame]


----------



## del

for roomy and Bootneck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vW-JYsF3xHI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vW-JYsF3xHI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

the sun never sets.


----------



## dilloduck

for EZ and her hangover

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4JFqfqIPKA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4JFqfqIPKA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

for Huggy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKw9RHd9YAo]YouTube - Asshole[/ame]


----------



## Terry

For Gunny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISIFh8hBz7g]YouTube - Red hot chili peppers - Don't forget me[/ame]




and 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zok3tTtqkoI]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Last Name[/ame]


*demonic laugh*


----------



## editec

I dedicate this song to those self made men and woman on this board whose shadenfrueden for those less fortunate is so often expressed with that smug glee which informs us  just exactly how unsure they really are about their own real worth.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8VQ8C-_3E"]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Richard Cory[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkFe_xajIc]YouTube - Have A Little Faith In Me - Delbert McClinton[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

For Charlie Bass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghxn38bX7w0]YouTube - Family Guy - Peter's Cowboy Song[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUHtJJ1Fgjs]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Keep on rocking me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

An early one for EZ.  Takes me back to 1967

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLjs90jeDoo]YouTube - Neil Young ~ "Nowadays Clancy can't even sing" (acoustic demo)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For any Charlie Daniels fans


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnepPZChA5U]YouTube - Charlie Daniels Band "Devil Went Down to Georgia" Opry Live[/ame]


----------



## alan1

This one is for everybody over 40.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc]YouTube - Bob Seger - Like a Rock ( Music Video )[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

even way over ?


----------



## alan1

dilloduck said:


> even way over ?



yep


----------



## Phoenix

Age-ists.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Age-ists.



labeler


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age-ists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labeler
Click to expand...


ummmm ... hmmm ...  sasser.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age-ists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> labeler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmm ... hmmm ...  sasser.
Click to expand...


oh shut up and listen

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> even way over ?




: lol :


----------



## random3434

Let's go walk on the beach!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCElUItrLZc]YouTube - Neil Young - Out On The Weekend[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> labeler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm ... hmmm ...  sasser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh shut up and listen
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
Click to expand...


I love that song, in fact, I love the song more than I liked the movie.  Rachael Ward was in it and she was way too good for it.  I liked her in The Thornbirds.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3rYsexeMWQ]YouTube - Question - Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

*I'm gonna know if you guys listen to this! *




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Ymr4mHDd0]YouTube - "At Last", Sam Harris Concert Rehearsal. (Beyonce Schemonce!)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm ... hmmm ...  sasser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shut up and listen
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that song, in fact, I love the song more than I liked the movie.  Rachael Ward was in it and she was way too good for it.  I liked her in The Thornbirds.
Click to expand...


Ya got good taste....


----------



## Sarah G

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh shut up and listen
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-OiV_5kEt6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song, in fact, I love the song more than I liked the movie.  Rachael Ward was in it and she was way too good for it.  I liked her in The Thornbirds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya got good taste....
Click to expand...


Thanks.    The lyrics are just impossibly sad and beautiful.


----------



## Phoenix

Here you go, duck.  This is the closest I could find:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebpxKd7Tkqw]YouTube - Eagles - Ordinary Average Guy[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

To Xotoxi, from all of my female admirers (and Bass)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpJia1TrzL8]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - All of my love (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkycopPasVg&feature=PlayList&p=0888124BAA537A76&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Robert Palmer - Every Kind of People[/ame]


----------



## driveby

To all my lefty gov't healthcare supporters ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ-ldcnhsLY&feature=PlayList&p=41EBEA9831C9E6AB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15]YouTube - public enemy - 911 is a joke[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mut_T0GcehI]YouTube - Watershed : Indigo Girls[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

Dedicated to Said1    


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvabLhs6_LM]YouTube - The Raconteurs "Steady, As She Goes"[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For Anonymous


The Bicycle Song by Uncle Andy - guitar chords, guitar tabs and lyrics - chordie


----------



## Gunny

For Agnes's prostrate:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ6Urnr-fYc&feature=PlayList&p=32E035D1687CF72F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=90]YouTube - Donny Osmond - Go Away Little Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

It's finally Friday, ladies and gents!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcyalZ-tyEk]YouTube - Terri Clark - The World Needs A Drink[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> It's finally Friday, ladies and gents!
> 
> YouTube - Terri Clark - The World Needs A Drink



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXB7G3c0Hnc&feature=PlayList&p=82D4286EACF61E46&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Kiss- lick it Up[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kiss- lick it Up


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan:    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsAJAJEAjmI]YouTube - RACHEL SWEET "Then He Kissed Me/Be My Baby" 1981 HQ Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Susan:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw0rK-lE5Y0&feature=PlayList&p=7B939A466C68115C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=28]YouTube - Patty Loveless-You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o&feature=PlayList&p=9B526691EBBF5A57&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=PlayList&p=9F6A55A38D62A678&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2BjJbKQkgc&feature=PlayList&p=BC397882E9F83E2C&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEY4LxORCeo]YouTube - Yesterday - Roy Clark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLFWFhUYalw&feature=related]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-Both Sides Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok]YouTube - Metallica-Fade To Black[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGICkspB4tc]YouTube - Metallica-The Unforgiven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE&feature=PlayList&p=7019EFA9A832C86E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSrH_oqnrl0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSrH_oqnrl0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSrH_oqnrl0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SSrH_oqnrl0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Threadkill.


----------



## dilloduck

ahhhhhhhh you wanted the clip of the two chicks writhing on the piano !!


----------



## alan1

Hey Gunny,
you are making all those posts without an actual dedication in them.
Isn't this the "Dedicate a Song To someone at the Board " thread?


----------



## Bootneck

MountainMan said:


> Hey Gunny,
> you are making all those posts without an actual dedication in them.
> Isn't this the "Dedicate a Song To someone at the Board " thread?



Leave him alone. He's obviously in love, but isn't ready to declare who it is.


----------



## alan1

Bootneck said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunny,
> you are making all those posts without an actual dedication in them.
> Isn't this the "Dedicate a Song To someone at the Board " thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave him alone. He's obviously in love, but isn't ready to declare who it is.
Click to expand...


As long as it isn't me, I'm all right with that.


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> ahhhhhhhh you wanted the clip of the two chicks writhing on the piano !!





o m g !   shocking!


----------



## dilloduck

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh you wanted the clip of the two chicks writhing on the piano !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o m g !   shocking!
Click to expand...



the piano or the chicks ?


----------



## Toro

I'm dedicating this song to Yukon.

[youtube]0aSGDnE-Sm8[/youtube]


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh you wanted the clip of the two chicks writhing on the piano !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o m g !   shocking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the piano or the chicks ?
Click to expand...



You'll have to guess.... LOL


----------



## dilloduck

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o m g !   shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the piano or the chicks ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to guess.... LOL
Click to expand...



I have to do everything around here


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> the piano or the chicks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to guess.... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do everything around here
Click to expand...



Really?  Workin' hard are ya?


----------



## dilloduck

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to guess.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do everything around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Workin' hard are ya?
Click to expand...


reality is tough to monitor


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> ahhhhhhhh you wanted the clip of the two chicks writhing on the piano !!



Preferably ....


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> the piano or the chicks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to guess.... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do everything around here
Click to expand...


Julio!  Damn, I wondered where you went ....


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to guess.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do everything around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Julio!  Damn, I wondered where you went ....
Click to expand...


I ain't cleaning up the schoolyard again, Gunny. I just ain't.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI&feature=related]YouTube - Danzig - Mother[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do everything around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julio!  Damn, I wondered where you went ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't cleaning up the schoolyard again, Gunny. I just ain't.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you took a job as a school janitor, huh?


----------



## Gunny

This one's for sillybooboo ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHnzYEHAow&feature=PlayList&p=DFD38601410F48F0&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> This one's for sillybooboo ...
> 
> YouTube - The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha


----------



## Gunny

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's for sillybooboo ...
> 
> YouTube - The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha
Click to expand...


C'mon now ... if not booboo ... who better fits the windmill-battling member of USMB?


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's for sillybooboo ...
> 
> YouTube - The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon now ... if not booboo ... who better fits the windmill-battling member of USMB?
Click to expand...



Dammit.... Did I use the wrong emoticon again?


----------



## driveby

Huggy ......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJR62vsAg-0]YouTube - Ice Cube-Check yo self[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo&feature=PlayList&p=2AB0FC620CEDC73A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - I'm Movin' On - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Rascal Flatts - I'm Movin' On - Official Video




Wow.... Was that for someone specific, or are you plannin' on leaving all of us???


----------



## Phoenix

For everybody - we all need it at one time or another:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3ORwO5xDUE]YouTube - Get Over It (Eagles)[/ame]


----------



## Barb

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Rascal Flatts - I'm Movin' On - Official Video



 Haunting, and pretty. "But I never dreamed home would end up to be where I don't belong..." DAYum, that cuts. How many people are homesick as hell for a place that doesn't really exist anymore?


----------



## JBeukema

To out beloved leftists...

[youtube]FlpW2y9g9c0FlpW2y9g9c0[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote

A few days late for father's day, sometimes we're so like our fathers...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvg5qRX_Cso]YouTube - Michael McDermott, My Father's Son[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Pour vous, Bob.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJN3PGqDRNg]YouTube - Beck - Loser[/ame]


Saving all your food stamps and burnin' down the Trailor park. Yo.


----------



## Phoenix

For those who will appreciate it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFciUhOKfCQ]YouTube - George Jones - The One I Loved Back Then ( The Corvette Song )[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For sealy and the others, I dedicate the first two verses of 'The Great Depression', by Aesthetic Perfection




> Hey you mother f**king son of a bitch,
> How dare you speak about it like you know,
> Without strife or strain,
> Each leg keeps moving,
> Always deviating from the path.
> 
> So it's,
> Left right,
> Left right,
> Left right,
> Back,
> Don't forget your head where you left it,
> Now it's too late,
> Too late,
> It's so easy to complain,
> Once you've found a sympathetic ear.
> 
> Chorus
> Hey,
> Wait,
> Is this the answer?
> These scares are nothing but a lie,
> Lay,
> Waste,
> Bleeding hearts will always run dry,


----------



## JBeukema

To all our vets
[youtube]4EChJG4YzEE[/youtube]



> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This war is a lie[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Judge the righteous from their place on high[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]But I wonder who they'd blame[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]If their ivory towers were set aflame[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]And how did it seem[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]To watch 9/11 on a tv screen?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]While we lived through it[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]City's burning in a fiery pit[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We march across the killing fields[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We set the laws with swords and shield[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Our funeral pyres light up the sky[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]We send our children off to die[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Treacherous paths we walk alone[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Our hands and hearts have turned to stone[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]These are the chances that we take[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The sacrifices we must make[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Now a shaky hand[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Brings the news from a far off land[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]This man, they cut him down[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Spilled his blood on foreign ground[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]His loss should be a sign[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Of valor to those left behind[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The end, the letter read[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]"I'm sorry, ma'am, but your son is dead"
> 
> [/FONT]


----------



## Meister

A song for EZ, and her morning cup of jo'


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsACIBI5NPk]YouTube - Neil Young - Sugar Mountain[/ame]


----------



## eots

ghook

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KynpC1e9I9E]YouTube - The Beatles I'm a loser[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Just for Bfgrn, who really should learn when to play dead....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu15Ou-jKM0]YouTube - Stomp- Stomp Out Loud[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Eye candy (and co-incidentally some music as well) for ALLBiz, from one of my fave movies back in the day:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIU52Yeogdk]YouTube - The Lost Boys Buff Guy Playing Sax[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> Eye candy (and co-incidentally some music as well) for ALLBiz, from one of my fave movies back in the day:
> 
> YouTube - The Lost Boys Buff Guy Playing Sax





I'd rep you twice for that if I could.... Oh Gunny.... I want.... Oops.... Never mind.... I'd settle for playing his horn....


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> Eye candy (and co-incidentally some music as well) for ALLBiz, from one of my fave movies back in the day:
> 
> YouTube - The Lost Boys Buff Guy Playing Sax



That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.



Do you by any chance play the sax?


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye candy (and co-incidentally some music as well) for ALLBiz, from one of my fave movies back in the day:
> 
> YouTube - The Lost Boys Buff Guy Playing Sax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.
Click to expand...



You hinting that was you??  If so, I got a tune I wanna play....


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye candy (and co-incidentally some music as well) for ALLBiz, from one of my fave movies back in the day:
> 
> YouTube - The Lost Boys Buff Guy Playing Sax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You hinting that was you??  If so, I got a tune I wanna play....
Click to expand...


Nope, that wasn't me, but here is a song for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKAA2VxWY8&feature=related]YouTube - Dolly Parton - 9 to 5[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance play the sax?
Click to expand...


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hinting that was you??  If so, I got a tune I wanna play....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, that wasn't me, but here is a song for you.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKAA2VxWY8&feature=related]YouTube - Dolly Parton - 9 to 5[/ame]
Click to expand...



You sure are workin' hard to avoid getting rep, aren't you?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie (Lost Boys) was filmed in my home town and I was still living there at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance play the sax?
Click to expand...


So many ways to go with that.........


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> So many ways to go with that.........



Hey, I just set 'em up.  It's your decision which way to handle them.


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many ways to go with that.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just set 'em up.  It's your decision which way to handle them.
Click to expand...


I took the high road.
this time anyway.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> I took the high road.
> this time anyway.



You feeling ok?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the high road.
> this time anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You feeling ok?
Click to expand...


Just Fantastic.


----------



## alan1

This is for you EZ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqU9RZqvFKY]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Jeff Healey - Look at Little Sister[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

This one could be dedicated to a few ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VTfVawW9TQ]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBACTCS4SmI]YouTube - Mad Season - River Of Deceit[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqz5dbs5zmo]YouTube - Cool Guys Don't Look At Explosions[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrCMlSWlDX8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xrCMlSWlDX8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## AVG-JOE

Echo Zulu said:


> YouTube - Cool Guys Don't Look At Explosions



I like it!  Especially the keyboard solo.

Thanks Echo!

-Joe


----------



## Phoenix

Love this rendition.

For all you southern gentlemen ... and the rest of you men of the south too.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uys_H8HG2K4]YouTube - Ain't Just Whistling Dixie Billy Currington[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This for all the liberals and leftists of the world 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlmmVuxTHSA"]YouTube - All The Liberal People[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This for all of you who voted for your master 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEfDigmJf2A]YouTube - Obama - Head like a hole song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Video is not what I would have picked but it was the best audio of what I think is a very good song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGGwpENMNWo]YouTube - broken bridges[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

EZ. This is for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWHZg0YksE]YouTube - Elvis Are You Lonesome Tonight Live 1969 (full version & funny)[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

[youtube]voT3jGWUh2o[/youtube]


----------



## Bootneck

JB, I don't know whether it's my computer, but whatever you're posting shows as a blank square.


----------



## Phoenix

Bootneck said:


> EZ. This is for you.
> 
> YouTube - Elvis Are You Lonesome Tonight Live 1969 (full version & funny)​



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWFzjlzgs6M]YouTube - Top Secret - Are You Lonesome Tonight - With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## driveby

For nik, the newest liberal loon ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4dx-zYV-Pk]YouTube - Birdman - I Run This: Closed Captioned, MTV Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddGeGgetfj0]YouTube - Paul McCartney & Wings - Medicine Jar [live,Seattle '1976][/ame]

Die bitch.  Really.


----------



## HUGGY

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Paul McCartney & Wings - Medicine Jar [live,Seattle '1976]
> 
> Die bitch.  Really.



Is this a new breakthrough in board rules?  Gunny you are the man!  *Die all you bitches!!!!*


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFQ_BKLE7aY]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Change the World (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For KK
[youtube]eRPoFOVm_gM[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekta6EKhb2g]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With a Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

This is for Charlie Bass!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI1go72c5H8&NR=1]YouTube - Lou Rawls Colonoscopy Exam in English[/ame]​


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Usfy6PP3RI]YouTube - Girls Aloud - I'll Stand By You - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

This is for all the old'uns:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOGrvQAIdnA]YouTube - Journey to the Old Age. Really Funny Song[/ame]​


----------



## DamnYankee

Bootneck said:


> This is for all the old'uns:
> 
> 
> Define "old"


----------



## Bootneck

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all the old'uns:
> 
> 
> Define "old"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 plus. It's OK ALLBiz. You're safe...I think.
Click to expand...


----------



## DamnYankee

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all the old'uns:
> 
> 
> Define "old"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 plus. It's OK ALLBiz. You're safe...I think.
Click to expand...



Good guess!


----------



## Gunny

To me.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE]YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]

Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.


----------



## alan1

Gunny said:


> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.



Narcissist.


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.


 
For Gunny

Come on Gunny, lets talk  My horse is sick 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0uqLM1uj_k&feature=PlayList&p=2052F2FEFED8E0CA&index=5"]YouTube - Coldplay - Talk[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.



What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?


----------



## Gunny

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narcissist.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, dickweed.  I suggest you go curl up under the porch with pubic-less and get the fuck off a big dog's heels, anklebitin' bitch.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
Click to expand...


You can come to town any way you please, Princess.


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
Click to expand...


I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can come to town any way you please, Princess.
Click to expand...


Then I expect a plane ticket will be in the mail for me soon.............


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
> 
> Fuck you all and the damned horses you rode into town on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.
Click to expand...


You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?  

Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.  

I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can come to town any way you please, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I expect a plane ticket will be in the mail for me soon.............
Click to expand...


I'll just stop  for a minute and see what I can do for you.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?
> 
> Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.
> 
> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.
Click to expand...


Do tell! 

And we want ALL the details!


----------



## Oddball

This request goes out to Agnapervert, sillybooboo, Shonun, and Christine:

[youtube]XU_grXxvwLU[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?
> 
> Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.
> 
> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell!
Click to expand...


Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back.  It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.

And they need to hire bigger bouncers.  The ones last night weren't up to the task.


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?
> 
> Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.
> 
> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> And we want ALL the details!
Click to expand...


What happens in Texas STAYS in Texas---nice try EZ !


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNVdggvioqU]YouTube - I Love This Bar -Toby Keith[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?
> 
> Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.
> 
> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back.  It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers.  The ones last night weren't up to the task.
Click to expand...



Will there be a youtube vid?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back.  It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers.  The ones last night weren't up to the task.


----------



## random3434

For my new friend Pixie Stix!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1fNlMpTD3k]YouTube - Speak to me-Breathe (Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the moon)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back.  It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers.  The ones last night weren't up to the task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a youtube vid?
Click to expand...


I doubt it.  I bodyslammed a 350 pound lump of shit.  Probably not what he wants to get around.  My "friend", who backed up Mike Singletary at Baylor sailed through the air quite nicely.  Piece of shit. Talk trash about me.  Fuck him and fuck everyone else.


----------



## PixieStix

Echo Zulu said:


> For my new friend Pixie Stix!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Speak to me-Breathe (Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the moon)


 
Thanks Echo, and this is for you 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic&feature=related]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if you rode a train into town? Or drove? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get past the him wanting to fuck me part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too fucking old for me, gramps.  When you gonna drag your sorry ass down here and have a beer or two or three or seven or eight?
> 
> Everyone hates me, but we have an understanding.  Fuck with me and you die.
> 
> I need a new bar though.  It appears I wore out my welcome in the one I was at last night.
Click to expand...



I just don't understand how that's possible....


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back. It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers. The ones last night weren't up to the task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a youtube vid?
Click to expand...

 
Here it is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI2rA4OUBsY]YouTube - fighting girls[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back. It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers. The ones last night weren't up to the task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a youtube vid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI2rA4OUBsY]YouTube - fighting girls[/ame]
Click to expand...




Uhhh ohhh.....


----------



## Phoenix

xotoxi said:


> Here it is...
> 
> YouTube - fighting girls



Those dudes fight like girls.


----------



## Xenophon

For Echo and Mini Echo for their pending trip to pepperland..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCsYDZ2M04M]YouTube - The beatles yellow submarine[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxruHSmd9qY]YouTube - CLAPTON Lonely Stranger COVER[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[youtube]JhyTgp_o3do&feature=PlayList&p=3204171DD5CE9123&index=6​[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... alleged "friends" shouldn't talk shit behind one's back. It tends to have an adverse affect on the decor.
> 
> And they need to hire bigger bouncers. The ones last night weren't up to the task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a youtube vid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI2rA4OUBsY]YouTube - fighting girls[/ame]
Click to expand...


I got your girl muther fukker.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

for "someone."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI&feature=PlayList&p=461D39CEADF10524&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Fukkn A ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=5C622975B715BC11&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

To PublicusInfinitum...from Gunny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UV3kRV46Zs"]YouTube - The Lawrence Welk Show: Chicken Dance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N2BU0w3UeI&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - "Lost & Found"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Here is to everyone who asked me if I had a sunburn today!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7eYnDddsic]YouTube - BILL ENGVALL - Here's Your Sign Live (Part.1)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For lucinda ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcLNkH7csgM]YouTube - Nickelback Saving Me + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Show me what it's like
To be the last one standing
And teach me wrong from right
And I'll show you what I can be
Say it for me
Say it to me
And I'll leave this life behind me
Say it if it's worth saving me

Heaven's gates won't open up for me
With these broken wings I'm fallin'
And all I see is you
These city walls ain't got no love for me
I'm on the ledge of the eighteenth story
And oh I scream for you
Come please I'm callin'
And all I need from you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'


----------



## Gunny

The question is ... WHO is lucinda?


----------



## xotoxi

Gunny said:


> The question is ... WHO is lucinda?


 
You don't know???


----------



## Luissa

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is ... WHO is lucinda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know???
Click to expand...

maybe he can see the future now?


----------



## Luissa

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is ... WHO is lucinda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know???
Click to expand...

or maybe he is trying to figure out "who" she is, deap down inside?


----------



## Gunny

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is ... WHO is lucinda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know???
Click to expand...


Oh yea, I do.  One hot-ass redhead.  Anything else you want to know?


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is ... WHO is lucinda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or maybe he is trying to figure out "who" she is, deap down inside?
Click to expand...


I know who she is.


----------



## Luissa

She is your dog, isn't she?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Oh yea, I do.  One hot-ass redhead.  Anything else you want to know?




I want to know - if Jimmy cracks corn and nobody cares, why does he still do it?


----------



## Gunny

Heavens gates won't open up for me
With these broken wings I'm fallin'
And all I see is you
These city walls ain't got no love for me
I'm on the ledge of the eighteenth story
And oh I scream for you
Come please I'm callin'
And all I need from you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> She is your dog, isn't she?



You are SO gonna get your ass kicked.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg2n039txnk]YouTube - bob marley - no woman no cry[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is your dog, isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO gonna get your ass kicked.
Click to expand...

I thought that you would like that!
But hey man it is alright that you love your dog that much, shows you got a soft side.


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> She is your dog, isn't she?



It's entirely possible.. The bitch stole my Princess crown a couple years ago...


----------



## Luissa

How did she steal the crown? 
And you also have or had red hair?


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> How did she steal the crown?
> And you also have or had red hair?



Your point is what?

Yeah, she's got red hair.

My dog however is a blonde bitch like you.


----------



## Gunny

Heh ...


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did she steal the crown?
> And you also have or had red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is what?
> 
> Yeah, she's got red hair.
> 
> My dog however is a blonde bitch like you.
Click to expand...

For you and Dis!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JawQn7gKdJo&feature=related]YouTube - Maceo Parker plays Marvin Gaye "Let's Get It On"[/ame]


and by the way I am natural red head, I choose to be blonde.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did she steal the crown?
> And you also have or had red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is what?
> 
> Yeah, she's got red hair.
> 
> My dog however is a blonde bitch like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you and Dis!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JawQn7gKdJo&feature=related]YouTube - Maceo Parker plays Marvin Gaye "Let's Get It On"[/ame]
> 
> 
> and by the way I am natural red head, I choose to be blonde.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE&feature=related]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

You don't know shit.  I've known her for 6 years.  She's been a damned good friend.  Y'all tink shes just a bitch.  She's got better points than a LOT of you fucking assiwiipes.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> You don't know shit.  I've known her for 6 years.  She's been a damned good friend.  Y'all tink shes just a bitch.  She's got better points than a LOT of you fucking assiwiipes.


I think you need...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi68wBghI1o]YouTube - Time, Love And Tenderness - Michael Bolton[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROVkXEBeQWE]YouTube - Paperboy - Ditty (1993) (Hi-Fi Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flqDh-P-pS0]YouTube - Kiss King Of The Nighttime World[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Oh yeah ,,,,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByCIsHtFAj0]YouTube - Kiss - God of Thunder[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvuijyz6Yac&feature=related]YouTube - johnny cash and bob dylan-one too many mornings[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know shit.  I've known her for 6 years.  She's been a damned good friend.  Y'all tink shes just a bitch.  She's got better points than a LOT of you fucking assiwiipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi68wBghI1o]YouTube - Time, Love And Tenderness - Michael Bolton[/ame]
Click to expand...



Michelle Bolton?  Gay-ass Mfer.


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is your dog, isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's entirely possible.. The bitch stole my Princess crown a couple years ago...
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.  Nice avatar. Wanna screw?


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know shit.  I've known her for 6 years.  She's been a damned good friend.  Y'all tink shes just a bitch.  She's got better points than a LOT of you fucking assiwiipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need...
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi68wBghI1o]YouTube - Time, Love And Tenderness - Michael Bolton[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Bolton?  Gay-ass Mfer.
Click to expand...

 All you need is some tenderness!


----------



## actsnoblemartin

pb 

Sylvester - Dance (Disco Heat) - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## DamnYankee

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did she steal the crown?
> And you also have or had red hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is what?
> 
> Yeah, she's got red hair.
> 
> My dog however is a blonde bitch like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you and Dis!
> 
> YouTube - Maceo Parker plays Marvin Gaye "Let's Get It On"
> 
> 
> and by the way I am natural red head, I choose to be blonde.
Click to expand...


Now I know you're f*ing crazy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> You don't know shit.  I've known her for 6 years.  She's been a damned good friend.  Y'all tink shes just a bitch.  She's got better points than a LOT of you fucking assiwiipes.





Okay, now I'm confused, DIS. I thought bein' a bitch was a good thing....


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny, Echo and Xenophon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8I4zFSipKs]YouTube - The Terminator[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbsj0bPyiQI]YouTube - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - You'll Accomp'ny Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all the people in my new neigborhood 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBEftqKT9c&feature=related]YouTube - Ween - So Many People in the Neighborhood[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> Heh ...



Hey, I am blonde


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0]YouTube - Heart In a Cage - The Strokes[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxZByfLPdSQ]YouTube - Far Away nickelBack lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Agna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRADA7fLVpQ&feature=related]YouTube - Laibach - Drzava[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For the American Right

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVFctjhkGjI&feature=related]YouTube - Laibach / Volk - America[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

to KK

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N29vkIT3eo&feature=related]YouTube - Garbage - Stupid Girl[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtKzaXm9cUY]YouTube - No Ordinary Girl - Kate Alexa[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

This is dedicated to JB....  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y]YouTube - STYX- "Show Me The Way"[/ame]


----------



## sidneyworld

JB's national anthem... 

[youtube]UH-Kmh5L1KI[/youtube]

Anne Marie


----------



## random3434

Are you ladies hitting on MY MAN?


----------



## Care4all

Echo Zulu said:


> Are you ladies hitting on MY MAN?



yep!  with a stud like JB, we just can't help ourselves!  

sorry, ya gotta share, for once in yur life!


----------



## random3434

Care4all said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ladies hitting on MY MAN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep!  with a stud like JB, we just can't help ourselves!
> 
> sorry, ya gotta share, for once in yur life!
Click to expand...


JEZABEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bootneck

For a tall natural blonde:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4ufitiABBo]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Oh Pretty Woman ( 1964)[/ame]​


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I dedicate Frank Zappa's love song "Why Does it Hurt When I Pee?" to poster MaggieMae


----------



## JBeukema

For Yukon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUN71_gO4NI&feature=related]YouTube - Tactical Sekt - chosen one[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdt5QwssWY4]YouTube - Queen - You're My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Echo Zulu said:


> Are you ladies hitting on MY MAN?




He's YOURS?  No wonder he's been so slow....


----------



## del

Care4all said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ladies hitting on MY MAN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep!  with a stud like JB, we just can't help ourselves!
> 
> sorry, ya gotta share, for once in yur life!
Click to expand...


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMStRERJNsM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMStRERJNsM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

Bootneck said:


> For a tall natural blonde:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Roy Orbison - Oh Pretty Woman ( 1964)​


Xotoxi will be so happy.


----------



## Gunny

sidneyworld said:


> JB's national anthem...
> 
> [youtube]UH-Kmh5L1KI[/youtube]
> 
> Anne Marie



I think I know her.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=BA78DCB9EA1C1D8C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vaYOIKWYY]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Gunny? How come you've never dedicated a song to me?


----------



## Gunny

Anguille said:


> Gunny? How come you've never dedicated a song to me?



I didn't know we had it like that ...


----------



## Gunny

For Miss Redneck, Anguille ....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c&feature=PlayList&p=445D8B0B07EF84FF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Dixie Chicks - Cowboy Take Me Away[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Gunny said:


> For Miss Redneck, Anguille ....


Thanks, cowboy!  I owe you one.


----------



## Gunny

Anguille said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Miss Redneck, Anguille ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cowboy!  I owe you one.
Click to expand...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXvY1gfFYI&feature=PlayList&p=D80CED9840B8B37A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20]YouTube - Picture - Kid Rock - Sheryl Crow - Live[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZgLDUDn3Fc&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

The Wolfman sends a special shout out to Crusader Frank!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxYC350nqRM]YouTube - Burning Bridges - Kelly's Heroes[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZuIWx7OWg&feature=channel]YouTube - Vince Gill - Tryin' To Get Over You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3_7ph6XK-g&feature=fvst]YouTube - Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrNGfQdQWY&feature=PlayList&p=6C395F42D6C28084&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33]YouTube - The Mavericks - What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEY4LxORCeo]YouTube - Yesterday - Roy Clark[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To my son, because this is the song he finally fell asleep on. He fought hard though!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrZwGGKGkuU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiY1NQwEbCE&feature=related]YouTube - GLEN CAMPBELL - GALVESTON[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6UCk43js0&feature=PlayList&p=5C622975B715BC11&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25]YouTube - Kevin Fowler - Hard Man to Love[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APnO_I4idsY]YouTube - Savage Garden - I Knew I Loved You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBLORbHNsUc]YouTube - Kid Rock - American Bad Ass[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

oh yeah ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1e2yqwftxg]YouTube - L.A. Guns - Never Enough[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AYAv0IoWI]YouTube - Sweet Child O' Mine Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

YOu like this one Dis?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jzSh_MLNcY]YouTube - Kanye West - Stronger[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nLiQBV6A7c]YouTube - LYNDSAY BUCKINGHAM - HOLIDAY ROAD[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> YOu like this one Dis?
> 
> YouTube - Kanye West - Stronger



Kanye West is a piece of shit.  I'd stomp a mudhole in his face at the slightest of opportunities.

Go ahead and ask how I really feel ...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0XknwXqLDo&feature=related]YouTube - the who - my generation[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEtx2YTcD94]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> YOu like this one Dis?
> 
> YouTube - Kanye West - Stronger



No.. Why?


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> YouTube - the who - my generation





I already did that one.  What up, dude?


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> I already did that one.  What up, dude?



Didn't see  Glad to see somebody else loves The Who though.

Not much by the way, life and getting ready for college. How about you Gunny?

I'll post some of The Boss then by the way:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1_Enbw_Es]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - A Night With The Jersey Devil[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

This one's for Luissa ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZzoUcOnXA&feature=PlayList&p=79B5F6891C5A94AF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=44]YouTube - HEATWAVE - ALWAYS AND FOREVER (the original)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu like this one Dis?
> 
> YouTube - Kanye West - Stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. Why?
Click to expand...

I thought you like Kanye, nevermind it was someone else. Sorry!

Here is a good one!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCIWSj6K4cc]YouTube - Clarence Carter - Slip Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that one.  What up, dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see  Glad to see somebody else loves The Who though.
> 
> Not much by the way, life and getting ready for college. How about you Gunny?
> 
> I'll post some of The Boss then by the way:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1_Enbw_Es]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - A Night With The Jersey Devil[/ame]
Click to expand...


I'm not a Springsteen fan.  Dancing in the Dark was about it for me.  Probably because I was usually drunk enough to think I could dance to it.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peQPDv4MpBg]YouTube - Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> I'm not a Springsteen fan.  Dancing in the Dark was about it for me.  Probably because I was usually drunk enough to think I could dance to it.



Not a Springsteen fan? 

And 

Not sure if you'd enjoy this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Too Drunk To Fuck[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4]YouTube - Black Sabbath Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

sorry robert I must spread it around, nice song!


----------



## bk1983

A classic dedicated to my enemies.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9USqGsV9gk8]YouTube - Dave Chappelle - Piss on You[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gotta love Black Sabbath.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzsL99OO8_s]YouTube - The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer[/ame]

One of The Beatles most "odd" songs but one of their most enjoyable in my opinion. Maybe it's the piano in the background and other noises but I can't help but want to sing along.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMUn4T-GQKk]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Fast As You - Live 1993[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Springsteen fan.  Dancing in the Dark was about it for me.  Probably because I was usually drunk enough to think I could dance to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Springsteen fan?
> 
> And
> 
> Not sure if you'd enjoy this
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7pgElCPXE]YouTube - Dead Kennedys-Too Drunk To Fuck[/ame]
Click to expand...


Here's some mood music for ya ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y]YouTube - W.A.S.P Blind in Texas[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

Journey fans?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUkksIV8dC8]YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggJt3C74bRE]YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Ahh W.A.S.P in Texas, haven't heard that one in a long while. 

Here you go Gunny :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL9ihXiFAko]YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta[/ame]


Edit: Faithfully has to be their best song (Journey). Don't Stop Believing use to be until it was the song in the Sopranos Finale.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> This one's for Luissa ...
> 
> YouTube - HEATWAVE - ALWAYS AND FOREVER (the original)



I didn't know you were in a band??
Love the jump suite DUDE!


----------



## Gunny

bk1983 said:


> Journey fans?
> 
> YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile
> 
> YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics



I should neg you for Open Arms.


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Ahh W.A.S.P in Texas, haven't heard that one in a long while.
> 
> Here you go Gunny :
> 
> YouTube - Geto Boys - Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
> 
> 
> Edit: Faithfully has to be their best song (Journey). Don't Stop Believing use to be until it was the song in the Sopranos Finale.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1Q1LyuC-w&feature=fvst]YouTube - Blackstreet - No Diggity: New Audio[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

Gunny said:


> bk1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey fans?
> 
> YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile
> 
> YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for Open Arms.
Click to expand...




Dont fight it..


----------



## Modbert

I feel like..I feel like..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7zNlmzAo14[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's for Luissa ...
> 
> YouTube - HEATWAVE - ALWAYS AND FOREVER (the original)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were in a band??
> Love the jump suite DUDE!
Click to expand...


I found your song ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuQ0AQ7YWS8]YouTube - The Cardigans - Lovefool (original version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> bk1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey fans?
> 
> YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile
> 
> YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for Open Arms.
Click to expand...

why? You play Nickelback, it is about the same thing.


----------



## bk1983

Here comes the gangsta side.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsT8FaZnzdE]YouTube - Biggie smalls - juicy[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

bk1983 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bk1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey fans?
> 
> YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile
> 
> YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for Open Arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont fight it..
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lE6Htee0sA&feature=PlayList&p=7328A2A2339A4CD6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=53]YouTube - Air Supply - Making Love Out of Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's for Luissa ...
> 
> YouTube - HEATWAVE - ALWAYS AND FOREVER (the original)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were in a band??
> Love the jump suite DUDE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found your song ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuQ0AQ7YWS8]YouTube - The Cardigans - Lovefool (original version)[/ame]
Click to expand...

 Screw You! I hate that song!


----------



## Modbert

It's hip to be square!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS6Blh089rA]YouTube - Hip to be square (American psycho)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bk1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey fans?
> 
> YouTube - Arnel Pineda and Journey - Don't stop believing live inChile
> 
> YouTube - Open Arms Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for Open Arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? You play Nickelback, it is about the same thing.
Click to expand...


Here's some nickelback for you ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-seNOupLI]YouTube - Motorhead - Ace of Spades (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Here's some nickelback for you ...
> 
> YouTube - Motorhead - Ace of Spades (Music Video)



Who doesn't love that song? A bit short but still great.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> It's hip to be square!
> 
> YouTube - Hip to be square (American psycho)


That song is in my dreams! They play it on Sesame Street.
Love the movie!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwI6cW5yayw&feature=related]YouTube - Metallica - Fade to Black (live 1991)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

You know what this thread needs more of?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpy_pYXSpPA]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqgikGqAtH0]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird Music video Studio Version[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrWz9XVvls]YouTube - Dr. Strangelove[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

bk1983 said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird Music video Studio Version



This is just as epic as the song itself:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEhVG_qlznI]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird (Piano)[/ame]


----------



## 007

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quw0HfH30fw]YouTube - Only You Dwight Yoakam[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2AJvhrAlRM&feature=PlayList&p=13826CAE2A1C71A2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - "Fire on the Mountain" - The Marshall Tucker Band[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Oh I got a dedication, this is for you Pale:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjXyqcx-mYY]YouTube - Yes We Can - Barack Obama Music Video[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g]YouTube - Bob Marley-"three little birds"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Oh I got a dedication, this is for you Pale:
> 
> YouTube - Yes We Can - Barack Obama Music Video



Okay, you're kicked out of this thread.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38YXrGJxx0]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey 11-3-91[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhlZTj2_i3I]YouTube - SIMON & GARFUNKEL-'"AMERICA"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Okay, you're kicked out of this thread.



 I couldn't resist. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hPnZUMBwA]YouTube - The Passenger - Iggy Pop and The Stooges 70's[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArczUVXrODQ]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills and Nash[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgYD5BgP9k]YouTube - Johnny Thunders and The Heartbreakers - One Track Mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwugjyeSKx4]YouTube - James Taylor - "Fire & Rain"[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oiH0V1sBU]YouTube - Danny and the Juniors- At the Hop (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp9852hq0W0]YouTube - Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Nice choice Gunny.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-flz3dZUQrE]YouTube - Cheers- Theme song (full version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs&feature=PlayList&p=F6F0CC618A8532C0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Orleans - Dance With Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Aren't you supposed to be dedicating these to people?


----------



## Gunny

Don'tmake me bust out the heavy shit on you Robert ...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqYkCJaBAyA]YouTube - Jim Croce - "Bad Bad Leroy Brown"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> Aren't you supposed to be dedicating these to people?



Don't you have meds or something to take?


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6hkY4VvQAA]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman - Live in Japan 1977[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Jim Croce - "Bad Bad Leroy Brown"



Oh no you didn't ....

Here, have some of this ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w&feature=PlayList&p=F1EF976F01F0C880&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Ack Luissa that is not even by far Fleet's best song.

It's a toss-up between Go Your Own Way and this wonderful song about growing up:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f46rv5EWbAU]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac-Landslide[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Did I just walk in on a bromance in progress?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIQ-e_6QUt4]YouTube - Kiki Dee - Don't Go Breaking My Heart: Video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Oh no you didn't ....
> 
> Here, have some of this ....
> 
> YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)



Oh Yes I did, and that's not even Sweet's best song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k]YouTube - The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0lKmznjgfQ]YouTube - Bo Donaldson - Billy Don't Be A Hero[/ame]

Bring it ...


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBkNng2HEbw]YouTube - Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3TIncTTL4k]YouTube - Soup Dragons - Divine Thing[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwuCJznewFw]YouTube - Everybody's Kung Fu Fighting Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence



You  listen to some weird shit, buzzkill ...


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy6cqFIljQo]YouTube - Stealers Wheel - Stuck In The Middle With You (1972)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGO42gvCSPI]YouTube - Randy Newman - Political Science[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg&feature=PlayList&p=1C85FC9CB7D7B3D0&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Peter Frampton-Baby I love your way[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Stealers Wheel - Stuck In The Middle With You (1972)
> 
> YouTube - Magnificent Seven Theme



Methinks thou art cheating, young 'un.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> Ack Luissa that is not even by far Fleet's best song.
> 
> It's a toss-up between Go Your Own Way and this wonderful song about growing up:
> 
> YouTube - Fleetwood Mac-Landslide


I loved Landslide until my annoying friend did it about a hundred times on Karokee, now I cringe when I hear it.


----------



## Modbert

Touche with Frampton.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFTkkdtSD5A&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - In the air tonight[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Relax, everyone

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCy7yiQe4W4"]YouTube - Zombie Girl - We Are The Ones ( Lounge Version )[/ame]



Gunny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  listen to some weird shit, buzzkill ...
Click to expand...

You liar
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrdkb_Bzl8"]YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Methinks thou art cheating, young 'un.



Me thinks not since one song doesn't even have lyrics.


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Touche with Frampton.
> 
> YouTube - Phil Collins - In the air tonight



Foul.  That's 80s.


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> Relax, everyone
> 
> YouTube - Zombie Girl - We Are The Ones ( Lounge Version )
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  listen to some weird shit, buzzkill ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You liar
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMrdkb_Bzl8"]YouTube - Emilie Autumn & ASP - Liar (Manic Depressive Mix)[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh great ... the follow up is Uncle Fester and some chick who is obviously blind.


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> Foul.  That's 80s.



Blah, 1981. How's this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]

Quite proud of the fact I know all the lyrics to this song.


----------



## Luissa

Here is to the seventeen year old in Gunny!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gc2o0tT6j0]YouTube - sublime summer time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Found your theme song Gunny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REElUors1pQ]YouTube - ABBA Dancing Queen 1976[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foul.  That's 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, 1981. How's this?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U]YouTube - Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics)[/ame]
> 
> Quite proud of the fact I know all the lyrics to this song.
Click to expand...


5th grade.


----------



## JBeukema

What I love about USMB is that it;s like one big family...


[youtube]aEzmr3_Dmv8[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

Got the wrong song JB, here you go:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSDh94eQTAk]YouTube - Sister Sledge - We are family (Live '79)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrdtXxzhBWA]YouTube - BARBIE GIRL![/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Not too sure if this one has been posted before..can't be shagged looking back over 800 posts. This one is dedicated to our recent arrivals from the Hannity board - especially Mal, Jen, and The Liability...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxjLWu7-fEM]YouTube - The Sex Pistols- Pretty Vacant[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

WTF, Rob? That's some seriously queer shit

[youtube]5GkjO5ll7EY[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!
> 
> YouTube - BARBIE GIRL!



I am offended! I wouldn't dare have a myspace.


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!
> 
> YouTube - BARBIE GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended! I wouldn't dare have a myspace.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Luissa said:


> I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!
> 
> YouTube - BARBIE GIRL!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4N7N70yK4]YouTube - im a ugly girl in a bitchy world[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ&NR=1]YouTube - Anchorman-Afternoon Delight[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Let's all just kick back and have some beer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4]YouTube - Psychostick - BEER![/ame]


----------



## Luissa

JBeukema said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!
> 
> YouTube - BARBIE GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4N7N70yK4]YouTube - im a ugly girl in a bitchy world[/ame]
Click to expand...

Is it hard to be ugly?


----------



## JBeukema

Luissa said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a video Robert and Gunny made together!
> 
> YouTube - BARBIE GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4N7N70yK4"]YouTube - im a ugly girl in a bitchy world[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it hard to be ugly?
Click to expand...



Depends on how ugly you wanna be


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ci6i6a421U]YouTube - Boom Boom...Out Go The Lights - Pat Travers[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-sb6mfR9lQ]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Aren't you supposed to be dedicating these to people?





We dedicate them to people who don't know we're dedicating the song to them.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFwayG99gHA]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Did I say that[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ4A2MflNL8]YouTube - Laibach - Der Staat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Laibach - Der Staat



Aren't you supposed to be dedicating these to people?


----------



## JBeukema

I think you can figure it out


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> I think you can figure it out



Pfffft!  You should know better than that, JB.  

And why do your little smilies never show up in your post?


----------



## JBeukema

Because computers hate me for killing so many of them?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Because computers hate me for killing so many of them?



Hmmmm ... you got that one to work.

Why would you kill the computers?  That doesn't seem very nice.


----------



## JBeukema

If I click a smilie, it shows; if I type it in, it doesn't

I kill then when they don't work


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> If I click a smilie, it shows; if I type it in, it doesn't



You must not be holding your mouth right.  Works for me every time.  Well, unless I type in the wrong thing.  


> I kill then when they don't work



heh - you meanie


----------



## Phoenix

Mmmmmm .... Cheap Trick .... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WkfwtBDwdc&feature=related]YouTube - Furgalicious Marines[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r41U_T7pQjQ]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - One More Minute[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Anguille said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Miss Redneck, Anguille ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, cowboy!  I owe you one.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzgjiPBCsss&feature=related]YouTube - Manu Chao - Me gustas tu[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve...you remember this one....?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsHUgpSxMoI]YouTube - Glen Campbell - Galveston[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBO2tKyWCVU[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BlWcrqjj1A&feature=related]YouTube - All Funk Radio Show George Clinton "tear the roof off"[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD_CKmJUh74]YouTube - God Module - The source[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> Eve...you remember this one....?
> 
> YouTube - Glen Campbell - Galveston



Good stuff, Coyote.


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xGE4dnrPPZQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xGE4dnrPPZQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

For my good friend MountainMan:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Oo79f742Q]YouTube - Foreigner - Double Vision[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> For my good friend MountainMan:



Back at ya.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux6N00CwudA&feature=related]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Shake It For Me[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Zoom-Boing
(see her custom title)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tZ5cwm4jQc]YouTube - THE GUESS WHO - AMERICAN WOMAN - LIVE (1970) - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For JB, because I know he loves the gummi bear:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YXFdu8AhNc]YouTube - GummibÃ¤r - Itsi Bitsi Bikini English Version[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz0UAVoUCiw]YouTube - Kittie - Do You Think I'm A Whore[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Paying Eve for the eye candy


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFmQAQ9EDeM]YouTube - Rick James - Give It To Me Baby: Stereo[/ame]


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Paying Eve for the eye candy


Music ain't about eye candy you silly wench.


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paying Eve for the eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> Music ain't about eye candy you silly wench.
Click to expand...


It is if it's a song about gummi bears.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Kittie - Do You Think I'm A Whore



No.  Not really.


----------



## DamnYankee

MountainMan said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paying Eve for the eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> Music ain't about eye candy you silly wench.
Click to expand...


You, obviously, need an eye exam....


----------



## alan1

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paying Eve for the eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> Music ain't about eye candy you silly wench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, obviously, need an eye exam....
Click to expand...


Why?  Since when do I hear with my eyes?


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w]YouTube - "Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For all forum members 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXws4yClyng&feature=channel_page]YouTube - INXS - New Sensation[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6P2RX5xERY"]YouTube - Jeffree Star - So Fierce[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Meister said:


> YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth


 A classic, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> A classic, thanks for posting it.



Yup.

What she said.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc]YouTube - R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81aJmjUK08s]YouTube - Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide[/ame]


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide



Finally.  Something normal out of all that crap you post.


----------



## Bootneck

Good morning blue eyes:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pil9raVqYs]YouTube - SIR ELTON JOHN "BLUE EYES"[/ame]​


----------



## Bootneck

Echo Zulu said:


> Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Furgalicious Marines



Naughty girl! Them's US Marines.

This is how Royal Marines dance:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkV_50UBYbg&feature=PlayList&p=0E7BF813D711A0A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80]YouTube - Royal Marines unarmed combat demonstration[/ame]​


----------



## random3434

Bootneck said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Furgalicious Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty girl! Them's US Marines.
> 
> This is how Royal Marines dance:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkV_50UBYbg&feature=PlayList&p=0E7BF813D711A0A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80]YouTube - Royal Marines unarmed combat demonstration[/ame]​
Click to expand...


*That's hot baby! *


----------



## Bootneck

Echo Zulu said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Furgalicious Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty girl! Them's US Marines.
> 
> This is how Royal Marines dance:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkV_50UBYbg&feature=PlayList&p=0E7BF813D711A0A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80]YouTube - Royal Marines unarmed combat demonstration[/ame]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's hot baby! *
Click to expand...


Fancy a lesson?

Call me 876-5309


----------



## Phoenix

For Bootneck, even though his rendition is funnier:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I]YouTube - I Will Survive[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ4j-MBnLQo]YouTube - Banana Phone The Flash[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

Eve said:


> For Bootneck, even though his rendition is funnier:
> 
> YouTube - I Will Survive



Thank you Eve. Great song!


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJCGSpcUPaA]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - O Mistress Mine[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

TO memories....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmN-k_3tBoA]YouTube - Syrian starless[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For someone I haven't talked to in awhile.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE]YouTube - Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBiz - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgAfRX_jdJw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Swing[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPLXJAWUnwI&feature=channel_page]YouTube - The Cranberries - Linger[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

Hey! Blue eyes!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AYOBBScKu4]YouTube - Satisfaction- Rolling Stones[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qMdAgSv8Rk]YouTube - ayria - bad list 10/13/08[/ame]

Somehow it feels I'm getting more frustrated 
With every tongue tied, wild eyed, overrated 
Narcissistic, self absorbed spawn of a generation bored 

Want to see you vulnerable, I am not your equal 
Ruling with an iron fist, and you are on my bad list 
A routine casualty 
Razor sharp beauty queens 
Bridges built are bridges burned 
You will get what you deserve 

(Chorus) 
What did they do, 
that made you so awful 
Why do you say, 
the stupid things you do 
The ones you've hurt, 
I hope they hurt you too 
The things you've done, 
will eat away at you 

And now I think I'm done caring 
Too many mindless, self obsessed, overbearing 
Misogynistic, plastic hearts 
Can't wait to see you torn apart 

(Chorus) 

You've made this list, 
you won't be missed 
You'll have to learn, 
some things you don't deserve


----------



## JBeukema

for the leathernecks


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NveRsaFfvPQ]YouTube - Grendel - Soilbleed (v.3)[/ame]



> The marine corps
> Does not want robots
> 
> The marine corps
> Wants killers
> 
> The marine corps
> Wants do build indestructible men
> Men without fear
> 
> The marine corps
> Wants killers
> Men without fear (2X)
> 
> One! Two! Three! Four! (6x)
> 
> (And then you will be in a world of shit!)
> 
> My corps! Your corps! Our corps! Marine corps! (2X)
> 
> Sythe's cold edge thrust
> Spreading blood on their face
> Bells toll the coming of their final days
> 
> Red flowers growing
> To mark all our tears
> The pain and the anguish
> We're planting the seeds
> 
> Reaching forward, through the dark
> Dead, marching forward, much colder than the cud
> Reaching forward, through the dark
> Spreading the soilbleed, no return when you're marked
> 
> Contorted spirit
> Distorted creed
> You know that your time has come
> When the soil bleeds
> 
> Contorted spirit
> Distorted creed
> You know that your time has come
> When the soil bleeds
> 
> Rot and corrosion
> The throth in your lungs
> There is no release
> Gasp despair through the mud
> 
> Red flowers growing
> To mark all our tears
> The pain and the anguish
> We're planting the seeds
> 
> Reaching forward, through the dark
> Dead, marching forward, much colder than the cud
> Reaching forward, through the dark
> Spreading the soilbleed, no return when you're marked
> 
> Contorted spirit
> Distorted creed
> You know that your time has come
> When the soil bleeds
> 
> Contorted spirit
> Distorted creed
> You know that your time has come
> When the soil bleeds


----------



## Phoenix

for the rednecks ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOe3CXE-mA]YouTube - Jeff Foxworthy Redneck 12 Days Of Christmas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Meister and his friend - just because.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvGP0QIS9GM]YouTube - The Bellamy Brothers - We Dared The Lightning (1995)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For xotoxi - first song I've ever seen with "douchebag" in it.  Had to be dedicated to you, of course.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA]YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version[/ame]


----------



## Said1

To the bored people, like moi. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live)[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

Eve said:


> For xotoxi - first song I've ever seen with "douchebag" in it. Had to be dedicated to you, of course.
> 
> YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version


 
Thanks!

That was the _*FUNNIEST*_ thing I have *EVER SEEN*...today!


----------



## Phoenix

xotoxi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That was the _*FUNNIEST*_ thing I have *EVER SEEN*...today!




Hey!  How many songs have you had dedicated to you, hmmm?  I honored you with music.  I don't do that for just anybody.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Oqx2GqUvs4]YouTube - Jump Smokers "Don't Be A Douchebag" OFFICIAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_faInfFMtr4]YouTube - The Douchebag Anthem[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

For Davids:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LD_fEt9ACc]YouTube - I'm a wanker - Ivor Biggun - Audiosurf[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

For Noose and so many others... including the idiot who made the video and didn't check for typos (0:54 )


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_HBIZCyBf0"]YouTube - Mindless Self Indulgence- Stupid MF Lyrics[/ame]




> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still following me?
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still, still
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still following me?
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still, still
> 
> Should I talk slower like you're a retard?
> Should I talk slower like you're retarded?
> 
> Yo they think you're dumb
> I think you're smart
> No, wait, I lied
> I think you're dumb
> 
> They think you're dumb
> I think you're smart
> No, wait, I lied
> I think you're dumb
> 
> Get it?
> Get it?
> Get it?
> You just don't get it!
> Get it?
> Get it?
> Get it?
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still following me?
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still, still
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still following me?
> Is it simple enough for you?
> Does everybody understand?
> Are you all still, still
> 
> Should I talk slower like you're a retard?
> Should I talk slower like you're retarded?
> 
> Yo, they think you're dumb
> I think you're smart
> No, wait, I lied
> I think you're dumb
> 
> They think you're dumb
> I think you're smart
> No, wait, I lied
> I think you're dumb
> 
> Get it?
> Get it?
> Get it?
> You just don't get it!
> Get it?
> Get it?
> Get it?
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> It's under your nose [x4]
> 
> It's over your head [x4]
> 
> It's out of your reach [x4]
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfucker
> You stupid motherfuc...ker
> 
> Nana
> Nana
> Nana
> Nananana
> 
> Nana
> Nana
> Nana
> Nananana
> 
> Nana
> Nana
> Nana
> Nananana
> 
> Nana
> Nana
> Nana
> Nananana


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY]YouTube - AC/DC - Big Balls[/ame]


For Gunny's wrinkly balls!


----------



## Luissa

this for Said1, love the Bonnie Rait!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs]YouTube - bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Awesome, Luissa. Just the kind of mood I'm in these days!


----------



## Luissa

me too!


----------



## DamnYankee

For (in alphabetical order) Bootneck, Dilloduck and Xenophon especially -- who always make me laugh out loud

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw9PczbRQcE]YouTube - The Saturdays - Just Cant Get Enough - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO + LYRICS! - Comic Relief song 2009![/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

*I'm funny how?*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ff46b58Hk]YouTube - Goodfellas:"Funny, How?" Scene[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Xenophon said:


> *I'm funny how?*
> 
> YouTube - Goodfellas:"Funny, How?" Scene




Can't give away the secret. Too many comics are just dying to know....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRL5UlrtKmc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Alive[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

Xenophon said:


> *I'm funny how?*
> 
> It's the way you walk.


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyMd19sE6U4]YouTube - Etta James & Dr.John - I'd Rather Go Blind ( Blind Girl)[/ame]

a song that I love


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNYQwZDcf1E]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Welcome To Wherever You Are[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sMSSm0x2A&NR=1]YouTube - Leon Russell / A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall[/ame]

for all the folks just working and surviving!!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6IYvYZQfDI]YouTube - Meat Loaf - A Kiss Is A Terrible Thing To Waste (Storyteller[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGdMkNbB80I]YouTube - THE EAGLES - YOU ARE NOT ALONE[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Happy Birthday Eve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjF1bG5LUcs]YouTube - The BEATLES birthday song[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Just in case you were missing the place!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMPArYnklYo]YouTube - Will Smith - Miami[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For  Echo ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gso_p_XlLg]YouTube - Elvis Presley I`m Leaving It All Up To You[/ame]


----------



## JenT

Gunny said:


> For  Echo ...
> 
> YouTube - Elvis Presley I`m Leaving It All Up To You



Yes, Gunny, but don't forget the credit card


----------



## random3434

Here jent, since you feel left out, this is for you from us! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrxmEmQjZpE]YouTube - Infinite Mass - She's a freak[/ame]


----------



## JenT

awwww thanks 

but I was told this is me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mM2HkNE1nA]YouTube - Diana Krall - S' Wonderful (With Claus Ogerman)[/ame]

which is funny because my cousin is her spittin image


----------



## alan1

JenT said:


> awwww thanks
> 
> but I was told this is me
> 
> YouTube - Diana Krall - S' Wonderful (With Claus Ogerman)
> 
> which is funny because my cousin is her spittin image



Women that spit are a turn-off.


----------



## JenT

lol, few ever tell my cousin that


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw]YouTube - Who are You[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

Bootneck said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Furgalicious Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty girl! Them's US Marines.
> 
> This is how Royal Marines dance:
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkV_50UBYbg&feature=PlayList&p=0E7BF813D711A0A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80"]YouTube - Royal Marines unarmed combat demonstration[/ame]​
Click to expand...

 
I've always wondered why when 6-8 guys are attacking one single man, that they run at him one at a time.

Wouldn't a gang-tackle be more effective?


----------



## Bootneck

xotoxi said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bootneck and friend doing a dance for us:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Furgalicious Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty girl! Them's US Marines.
> 
> This is how Royal Marines dance:
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkV_50UBYbg&feature=PlayList&p=0E7BF813D711A0A0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80"]YouTube - Royal Marines unarmed combat demonstration[/ame]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why when 6-8 guys are attacking one single man, that they run at him one at a time.
> 
> Wouldn't a gang-tackle be more effective?
Click to expand...



You dedicating, or predicating?


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUnYH4vCf-I&feature=PlayList&p=5E057B703208A339&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Concrete Blonde - Walking in London[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FprSB9kd4OA]YouTube - Nickelback - Id Come For You[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> YouTube - Nickelback - Id Come For You



I've heard the song before, never saw the vid.


----------



## JenT

Eve said:


> YouTube - Nickelback - Id Come For You


----------



## Bootneck

For you Rob. I cry for you my friend.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wCko00OTRU]YouTube - Rolf Harris - Two Little Boys 2008[/ame]​


----------



## JenT

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OFF68ezIcM&feature=related]YouTube - Tribute to the USMC SEMPER-Fi[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

To my "classic" loving friends....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0503CWUUok]YouTube - "Houses Of The Holy" by Led Zeppelin on VINYL/LP.[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

For Eve:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2EE511FWsQ]YouTube - Eve 6 - Inside Out[/ame]


----------



## Said1

To, Moi. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbnDFITUM0Y]YouTube - Mrs. Steven Rudy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Zoom-boing said:


> For Eve:
> 
> YouTube - Eve 6 - Inside Out





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Zoom-boing again.



Bummer.  

I'll getcha later tho'.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

To Dude:

Frank Zappa/Steve Vai-Stevie&#39;s Spanking (LIVE) Video by art - MySpace Video


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTtelwOgscM]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otbL8blg1vk]YouTube - nickelback-far away(lyrics and music vid)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)



NO fucking doubt.  Probably your favorite song of all time.


----------



## Gunny

This one's for echo.  Peace. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao&feature=PlayList&p=88FEE53BB4D575E2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=58]YouTube - Neil Young Old Man live in '71[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Gunny  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUyTZlJnRns]YouTube - Keep on Movin[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ok Gunny, since you didn't like my Brady tribute, I found a better one ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c]YouTube - Boogie wonderland - Earth Wind and Fire[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For eve ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXYzn3yET8]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Wish You Were There[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w&feature=PlayList&p=F1EF976F01F0C880&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7]YouTube - Sweet - Fox On The Run (1975)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Gunny said:


> For eve ...
> 
> YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Wish You Were There



nice album cover.


----------



## Gunny

elvis3577 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For eve ...
> 
> YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Wish You Were There
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice album cover.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Journey - Faithfully



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGhoRRm0I5M]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Dead Ringer For Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_HJ_68xeoE]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rKHeN69r_M]YouTube - Poison - Talk Dirty To Me (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO fucking doubt.  Probably your favorite song of all time.
Click to expand...

Here is another favorite drinking song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Since I owe her a song, for ALLBizFR0M925.

It also happens to be one of my all time favorite songs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgbGaYTkkPU&feature=related]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gDjcfCp5nU"]YouTube - Nickelback If Today Was Your Last Day[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Xenophon said:


> Since I owe her a song, for ALLBizFR0M925.
> 
> It also happens to be one of my all time favorite songs.
> 
> YouTube - Gerry Rafferty Baker Street



Great song.

I also like "Right Down The Line" by Rafferty.


----------



## Luissa

What is it with Nickelback, why haven't they died out yet?


----------



## Xenophon

And one for Echo and her soon to be Ann avatar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsWgG5v7A3A]YouTube - Greatest American Hero - Believe It Or Not[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> And one for Echo and her soon to be Ann avatar.
> 
> YouTube - Greatest American Hero - Believe It Or Not



Mmm Connie Seleca


----------



## Xenophon

She kinda ruined it marrying that goober John Tesh


----------



## Xenophon

The board appears to have hiccuped.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zh6TsV4224]YouTube - T I Feat Justin Timberlake Dead And Gone Official Music Video HD[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zh6TsV4224]YouTube - T I Feat Justin Timberlake Dead And Gone Official Music Video HD[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI]YouTube - The Mavericks - In Austin - All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I love this song: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaHZNTd-YVY]YouTube - KD Lang - Constant Craving[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one's for Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ]YouTube - The Youngbloods - "Get Together"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To the one that mistakenly thinks she owns something:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=PlayList&p=9F6A55A38D62A678&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Xenophon said:


> YouTube - Greatest American Hero - Believe It Or Not



I have that song on my iPod.



elvis3577 said:


> Mmm Connie Seleca



What he said.


----------



## Darkwind

Here is one for everyone on the forum.

Either side can relate to this song in one form or another.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH61OY_lCko"]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Lost for Words[/ame]

_I was spending my time in the doldrums
I was caught in a cauldron of hate
I felt persecuted and paralysed
I thought that everything else would just wait

While you are wasting your time on your enemies
Engulfed in a fever of spite
Beyond your tunnel vision reality fades
Like shadows into the night

To martyr yourself to caution
Is not going to help at all
because ther'll be no safety in numbers
When the right one walks out of the door

Can you see your days blighted by darkness?
Is it true you beat your fists on the floor?
Stuck in a world of isolation
While the ivy grows over the door
*
So I open my door to my enemies
And I ask could we wipe the slate clean
But they tell me to please go fuck myself
You know you just can't win.*_


----------



## JBeukema

We can all think of someone who makes us feel like this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wR3rj6Blqg]YouTube - Mindless Self Indulgence - Stupid MF [WITH LYRICS][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQls53Piuj0]YouTube - Uncle kracker - Follow Me(Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ]YouTube - John Denver - AnnieÂ´s Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For EZ - someone told me you really like this group  
























[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz8V809iP5o]YouTube - Poison - Tearin' Down The Walls[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Eve said:


> For EZ - someone told me you really like this group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Poison - Tearin' Down The Walls



Hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha!  

Yeah, I can't decide which album I'm going to listen to right now to relax, Ratt, Poison or White Snake!


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> Yeah, I can't decide which album I'm going to listen to right now to relax, Ratt, Poison or White Snake!



Poison first, then WhiteSnake and wrap it up with Ratt.


----------



## PixieStix

For Pale Rider

He's our Brother

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]YouTube - THE HOLLIES - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

Echo Zulu said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> For EZ - someone told me you really like this group
> 
> YouTube - Poison - Tearin' Down The Walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> Yeah, I can't decide which album I'm going to listen to right now to relax, Ratt, Poison or White Snake!
Click to expand...


When in doubt, always go with those the burn up the clubs.  Literally..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBeMNpMKc3w&feature=PlayList&p=8935F7E1A05A4FC7&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30"]YouTube - Here I Go Again On My Own - Whitesnakes[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

And of course, a little Skid Row for when your feeling a bit gutterish...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XYYrpMX-9M&videos=IJTeZ--qzFQ&playnext_from=TL&playnext=1]YouTube - 18 And Life - Skid Row[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Coyote.  Been a while ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbTsB0N5Ew0]YouTube - The bell stars- Iko Iko[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Xeno, Wang Chung tonight 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrBoOd7JQtk]YouTube - Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> For Coyote.  Been a while ...
> 
> YouTube - The bell stars- Iko Iko



My grandma and your grandma
Sitting by the fire
My grandma says to your grandma
"I'm gonna set your flag on fire"


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> My grandma and your grandma
> Sitting by the fire
> My grandma says to your grandma
> "I'm gonna set your flag on fire"



Full moon tonight, you know.  'Bout time for dancing ...


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandma and your grandma
> Sitting by the fire
> My grandma says to your grandma
> "I'm gonna set your flag on fire"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full moon tonight, you know.  'Bout time for dancing ...
Click to expand...



Oh yes....here's a suitable song...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0]YouTube - Loreena McKennitt - The Mummers' Dance (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For ducky.  Go fishin'.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O3Plt8DyMk]YouTube - Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Here's to all the men who stay regular guys, despite the best efforts of devious, conniving, I-want-to-change-you-into-something-different women.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pn3zxwTUWA]YouTube - I'm Still A Guy - Brad Paisley(Lyrics & Photos)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For our superstitious fellows
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwbGy4b_W3U]YouTube - Grendel -Remnants[/ame]



> This condition, the volatile instincts
> This curse, a burden we bare
> For all the moments we love
> And all the battles we wage
> The atavistic traits,
> Our frail condemned psyche
> 
> Convicts of virtue and convicts of vice
> Convicts of death and the convicts of life
> Convicts of darkness and Convicts of light
> Convicts of peace and the convicts of strife
> 
> Above the logic we are
> Above the matter we'll be
> The remnants
> The ghost in the machine
> 
> This attrition, the verdict we're given
> This curse, the affliction we need
> For all the moments we love
> And all the battles we wage
> The atavistic traits,
> Our frail condemned psyche


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9beMVCGSeg]YouTube - Collective Soul - December[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCSaR1nGYog]YouTube - THE GATHERING - In Motion (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> For Xeno, Wang Chung tonight
> 
> YouTube - Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight


Hey now, George Micheal is..ugh...

Here is one for you Pixie, from one of the best 80s new wave groups, the Fixx..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkL3sfs0Y18&feature=rec-HM-r2]YouTube - The Fixx - Secret Separation: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8gfloMvim4"]YouTube - Within Temptation - Jillian (I'd Give My Heart)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2xrInkRT_w[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4IVAPj1nC4]YouTube - FGFC820 - Not The World I Remember[/ame]

There is a feeling I can't hide
It leaves me bored and black inside
There was a story I once knew
It started with me and ended with you

Somebody tell me
Where did we go wrong
This is not the world that I remember
I once believed
That we had a future
Now I'm afraid that I am not so sure

So this allegory for life
Predicts that passion turn to strife
You say what you get is what you see
I'm sorry if I disagree

​


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Xeno, Wang Chung tonight
> 
> YouTube - Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, George Micheal is..ugh...
> 
> Here is one for you Pixie, from one of the best 80s new wave groups, the Fixx..
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkL3sfs0Y18&feature=rec-HM-r2"]YouTube - The Fixx - Secret Separation: Relaid Audio[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
What is up with the guy in the diaper and the hampster wheel?


----------



## Xenophon

80s videos just are, they rarely make sense.


----------



## JBeukema

Xenophon said:


> 80s videos just are, they rarely make sense.


The drugs were better back then. You should see what they turrned out during the 60's...

The the 90's came and they started cutting the dope, everyone got depressed, Seattle Hardcore ('grunge') and Heroin Chic happened....

The music follows the drugs...


----------



## PixieStix

For some reason I thought of Centrisms Voice when I heard this, here's to you CV 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo"]YouTube - Culture club - Do you really want to hurt me[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For all the single ladies.
(and married ones to)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIHgZHDJlZY]YouTube - One Good Man - Janis Joplin[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For MountainMan.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dd9qjHUyHQ]YouTube - MITCH RYDER (Live) - Devil With The Blue Dress[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For PixieStix,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BatBoy said:


> For PixieStix,
> YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator


 
Nice!


----------



## del

for annie

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOtMKhJZEo4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IOtMKhJZEo4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## alan1

For Gunny, DilloDuck and the rest of the Texans.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood,[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

To all the fathers out there......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDA0Hecw1k]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Crummy video, excellent song.

For whoever needs it ... 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9baS0ocm9uo]YouTube - MICHAEL BUBLE - LOST - LEGENDADO[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

To all those interweb tough guys 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqBm7O2sMFY]YouTube - The Crystal Method - Tough Guy[/ame]
Thats right.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12-KN5UijA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all of us at USMB

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-sb6mfR9lQ"]YouTube - Gnarls Barkley - Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaOHg2-9c6I]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Curse(MUSIC VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA_gIhCcYVk]YouTube - Eagles - New York Minute[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzmgAM8rIgo]YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Enzv861Shk]YouTube - Willie Nelson - You Don't Think I'm Funny Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Susan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg&feature=related]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=PlayList&p=B675AA5AEB2F45E2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSKd7rqDDrY&feature=PlayList&p=08BA54EB8C5A44E8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam Things Change[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGx7VTOoTaI&feature=PlayList&p=6C395F42D6C28084&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - The Mavericks - In Austin - All You Ever Do Is Bring Me Down[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I think somebody needs a swift kick in the ass from a good friend.


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> I think somebody needs a swift kick in the ass from a good friend.



I agree.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrNGfQdQWY]YouTube - The Mavericks - What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Gunny said:


> For Susan
> 
> YouTube - rolling stone angie


My name isn't Susan.


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Susan
> 
> YouTube - rolling stone angie
> 
> 
> 
> My name isn't Susan.
Click to expand...


STFU Gwyneth !


----------



## Gunny

Anguille said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Susan
> 
> YouTube - rolling stone angie
> 
> 
> 
> My name isn't Susan.
Click to expand...


Good fucking thing for you.  I'd ban you just because I can if you were she.


----------



## alan1

Anguille said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Susan
> 
> YouTube - rolling stone angie
> 
> 
> 
> My name isn't Susan.
Click to expand...


None of us thought so.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody needs a swift kick in the ass from a good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


What's holding you back?


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody needs a swift kick in the ass from a good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's holding you back?
Click to expand...


I've learned to try to make it a point to not tread where I'm not welcome...


----------



## Anguille

Gunny said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Susan
> 
> YouTube - rolling stone angie
> 
> 
> 
> My name isn't Susan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good fucking thing for you.  I'd ban you just because I can if you were she.
Click to expand...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVs-d4eBq9k"]YouTube - I'M NOT LISA by JESSI COLTER[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOfaYFIHt1g]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Terry

For Eve: LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVwFeQpy_Us]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fAPEUWowEc&feature=related]YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Meister said:


> YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth


 I just love this song!

Back when this album came out...I would have the headphones on (super long extension on it) and sing really loud to it as I cleaned house.  One time...I look up, two cops in my house, I pull the headphones off and look at them strange, they say...."we got a loud noise complaint of someone yelling obscenities, could you keep it down?"  They smiled and I was so red in the face.


----------



## Meister

Terry said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this song!
> 
> Back when this album came out...I would have the headphones on (super long extension on it) and sing really loud to it as I cleaned house.  One time...I look up, two cops in my house, I pull the headphones off and look at them strange, they say...."we got a loud noise complaint of someone yelling obscenities, could you keep it down?"  They smiled and I was so red in the face.
Click to expand...

Nice memory huh?  That would have been funny to watch.  I like meatloaf a lot....he has a great voice for his music.


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this song!
> 
> Back when this album came out...I would have the headphones on (super long extension on it) and sing really loud to it as I cleaned house.  One time...I look up, two cops in my house, I pull the headphones off and look at them strange, they say...."we got a loud noise complaint of someone yelling obscenities, could you keep it down?"  They smiled and I was so red in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice memory huh?  That would have been funny to watch.  I like meatloaf a lot....he has a great voice for his music.
Click to expand...


MeatLoaf rocks!  

Steinman wrote/writes great songs and MeatLoaf makes them awesome.


----------



## Terry

Meister said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - meatloaf-you took the words right out of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this song!
> 
> Back when this album came out...I would have the headphones on (super long extension on it) and sing really loud to it as I cleaned house. One time...I look up, two cops in my house, I pull the headphones off and look at them strange, they say...."we got a loud noise complaint of someone yelling obscenities, could you keep it down?" They smiled and I was so red in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice memory huh? That would have been funny to watch. I like meatloaf a lot....he has a great voice for his music.
Click to expand...

I think I like the song "Heaven can wait" more than any other one.  Eve, "Heaven can Wait" is one of those that grabs me like I said.


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> I think I like the song "Heaven can wait" more than any other one.  Eve, "Heaven can Wait" is one of those that grabs me like I said.



Indeed.

"Where Angels Sing" always reminds me of one of my best friends' mom who died of cancer just about 3 yrs. ago.  Bittersweet.


----------



## PixieStix

For all the Meatloaf fans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_Tf2lQvDz0]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> For all the Meatloaf fans
> 
> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad (With Lyrics)





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PixieStix again.


 Bummer.

I'll add my own.  Since we seem to be posting classics, here's one of the best, most fun ones.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Thanks eve but here we go!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w4YRPUQRlo]YouTube - Heaven Can Wait - Meatloaf[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For EVE, now lets all sing along, I mean yell along for Eve!! Ready, set, YELL!!!!!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P9B2ZdNC6o]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]

*"Rebel Yell"

*Last night a little dancer came dancin' to my door
Last night a little angel Came pumping cross my floor
She said "Come on baby I got a licence for love
And if it expires pray help from above"

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midnight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell- "more, more, more"
More, more, more.

She don't like slavery, she won't sit and beg
But when I'm tired and lonely she sees me to bed
What set you free and brought you to be me babe
What set you free I need you hear by me
Because

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midnight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell- "more, more, more"

He lives in his own heaven
Collects it to go from the seven eleven
Well he's out all night to collect a fare
Just so long, just so long it don't mess up his hair.

I walked the world with you, babe
A thousand miles with you
I dried your tears of pain, babe
A million times for you

I'd sell my soul for you babe
For money to burn with you
I'd give you all, and have none, babe
Just, just, justa, justa to have you here by me
Because

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midnight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried "more, more, more"
More, more, more.

Oh yeah little angel
she want more
More, more, more, more, more.

Oh yeah little angel
she want more
More, more, more, more.​


----------



## PixieStix

For BGG

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkq0vt6h2sg]YouTube - Billy Idol "White Wedding"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> Thanks eve but here we go!
> 
> YouTube - Heaven Can Wait - Meatloaf



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6LX4yunhzE]YouTube - Meat Loaf: Where Angels Sing[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfmJDbLo7OE]YouTube - Arch Enemy - Carry the Cross[/ame]
We walk through the ages
The world on our shoulders
The burden we carry
To the dark end of our days
A thousand eyes watching
every step we are taking
waiting to see us
struggle and fall

And when we are beaten
The cross holds us down
I hear them laughing
And walking away

Carry the Cross
And suffer the loss
Hear my confession
Forever damnation

Reincarnation
Bleeding forever
Recover the pain
Pain gives me strength
Pick up the cross
And carry it on
Over and over
the wheel turns again

And when we are beaten
The cross holds us down
I hear them laughing
And walking Away

Carry the cross
And suffer the loss
Hear my confession
Forever damnation

Carry the cross
And suffer the loss
Hear my confession
Forever damnation

Carry the cross
And suffer the loss
Hear my confession
Forever !!!

​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

For the ladies...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is for Pixie 

Please take me away to a better days  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2h1YDC84Bo]YouTube - Pocket Full of Sunshine Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjFqU625JY]YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics[/ame]



Porcelain and alabaster, decaying ever faster
Unaware of imminent disaster, open up your eyes
As you ruminate the hopeless sands of time
Did you wander out your days lost and resigned?
Or recreate the universals in your mind?

Everybody is a bastard: my world is like plaster
Crumbling apart from pressure of the blaster
Waiting for a sign
And the momentary pleasures take their turn
As a wistful boy runs out of things to learn
The episodes of yore are never to return

Scare up some hope, you're gonna need it just to cope
You are the decision, numbers don't lie
When you bite the dust, was it for purpose or for trust?
You'll never relive it, think before you die
Yeah, think! Think before you die

Deficit and deprivation, in the wake of desperation
Rewrite the morals, rectify the nation
Now may be your time

As you ruminate the hopeless sands of time
Do you wonder how your life has been defined?
You know eternity can't ever change your mind
You know eternity can't ever change your mind
So think! Think before you die  Yeah, think!
Think before you die

​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhdajt0C1sE]YouTube - To the moon and back[/ame]​


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - To the moon and back​


 

I really like that song


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE]YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Bodecea

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r2LaA7SLpI]YouTube - White Skull "BoudiccaÂ´s speech"[/ame]
​ 
*Boudicca's Speech*


*White Skull*

*Forever Fight*


WARRIORS FIGHT FOR ME ANOTHER TIME, MAYBE THE LAST
RISE AGAIN AND FIGHT FOR HONOUR AS MUCH AS VICTORY
ROMAN LUST HAS GONE SO FAR
NOR EVEN AGE OR PURITY ARE LEFT UNPOLLUTED
BUT HEAVENS ON THE SIDE OF A JUST REVENGE

OUR LEGION WHICH DARED TO FIGHT HAS DIED
AND THE REST ARE HIDING THEMSELVES
IN THEIR CAMP TO SURVIVE
IN THIS BATTLE YOU WILL CONQUER OR WILL DIE
YOU CAN REACH YOUR FREEDOM OR YOULL ALL BE SLAVES

END OF ALL, BOUDICCA WAS DEFEATED BY A ROMAN ARMY
AND MOST WERE KILLED
BUT SHE CHOSE HONOUR INSTEAD OF SHAME
AND POISON FLOWED IN HER VEINS...
 

​


----------



## PixieStix

I dedicate this song to JakeStarkey
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lzb-jYZrLE"]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Head Like a Hole[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5mRs9agHTs&feature=related]YouTube - All my ex's live in texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Luissa
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKw8j7GLSdw]YouTube - Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Right back at ya Gunny!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw&feature=related]YouTube - Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EIufhjHsE&feature=fvst]YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew]YouTube - tammy wynette stand by your man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGkArY4AcUI]YouTube - Elizabeth Cook "Sometimes it Takes Balls to be a Woman"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Got to be for Eve ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NoLdVATpQ]YouTube - rascal flatts fast cars & freedom[/ame]


----------



## del

for the staff 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VnjSQGKuarM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VnjSQGKuarM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Got to be for Eve ...
> 
> YouTube - rascal flatts fast cars & freedom



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUd3LAFXt5g]YouTube - Def Leppard - Women[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiMKnW3GYG0]YouTube - Friends in low places[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

k I meant to post something else, how did that happen. Well that last song is for everyone!


----------



## hjmick

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman



Did you ever hear Garth Brooks' version of this song, Gunny? Very well done. I do believe that KISS actually backed him up in the studio when he recorded his version. You can find it on the album _KISS My Ass: Classic KISS Regrooved_.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2uslqysYH0]YouTube - Garth Brooks Hard luck woman live on Jay Lenno with Kiss[/ame]


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cR6JpRCnM]YouTube - lil abner inthebestofhands[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNrM7DnYz4Y]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett Fins Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

hjmick said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kiss - Hard Luck Woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever hear Garth Brooks' version of this song, Gunny? Very well done. I do believe that KISS actually backed him up in the studio when he recorded his version. You can find it on the album _KISS My Ass: Classic KISS Regrooved_.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2uslqysYH0]YouTube - Garth Brooks Hard luck woman live on Jay Lenno with Kiss[/ame]
Click to expand...


I've tried to erase it from my mind, thanks.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZgpJY0Xnf0]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Gold Dust Woman - Live[/ame]


----------



## Vel

This one goes out to rdean. It's the question many of us are anxious to have answered.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYyxcn7oerQ]YouTube - Updated version: Were you born an Asshole?[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Gunny said:


> I've tried to erase it from my mind, thanks.



Woops... Sorry about that...


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxZByfLPdSQ]YouTube - Far Away nickelBack lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My buddy Coyote 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31USk0D9Hg]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

roomy said:


> Listen to some Deep Purple or Blackmores Rainbow you ignorant fucking retro tossers.









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jp3de50_d8]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water (Live, 1973)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WWKZbE2wcY&feature=related]YouTube - Rainbow - Run With The Wolf[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Meister  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poiCzMOvkKk]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Black Dog[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Eve,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkFe_xajIc]YouTube - Have A Little Faith In Me - Delbert McClinton[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QVoosce-EY]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Modern Girl[/ame]

For Eve....also


----------



## Phoenix

For MountainMan  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HuCX3zhCKU]YouTube - Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day [Official Videoclip][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Dedicated to Mr Fitnah. He posted this, itis very cool

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEhm3LZkS3k"]YouTube - The Cardigans - Burning Down The House: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

This song has "Gunny" written all over it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1NkLre1qIc]YouTube - Hot Mess- Cobra Starship (Title Track) *BRAND NEW SONG*[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> This song has "Gunny" written all over it.
> 
> YouTube - Hot Mess- Cobra Starship (Title Track) *BRAND NEW SONG*


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> This song has "Gunny" written all over it.
> 
> YouTube - Hot Mess- Cobra Starship (Title Track) *BRAND NEW SONG*
Click to expand...


You didn't think so?


----------



## Terry

To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZiIzZQC0c0&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking



Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?

Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her.  Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car?  Maybe the bimbo was too drunk?  I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced.  I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.


----------



## Terry

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her. Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car? Maybe the bimbo was too drunk? I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced. I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
Click to expand...

 Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.


----------



## HUGGY

Terry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her. Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car? Maybe the bimbo was too drunk? I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced. I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to make excuses for Teddy.  I don't now nor ever did like the Kennedys.  I've saved friends lives in car wrecks.  One evening I and a girlfriend were following a close buddy up the Mukelteo Speedway in Edmonds WA at a high rate of speed.   He rolled his porsche drunk as a skunk and I reached through the back window and yanked him out before the fire.  It could have gone the other way.  I may have had to just sit there and watch my friend burn up.  No cars came by and we just left after about half an hour.  There were no phones handy.  Teddys accident was far more remote than the one I reffered to.  If she was injured and drowned what difference if it was twenty minutes or two hours?

We were not there.  I'm more a truth seeker than a partizen hack.  There are plenty of known facts to find fault with.  I don't think we will ever really know what happened on that bridge.

Is that your pic?  Not *too dang bad. * Here you go ...believe what you want.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6PdoZaqCI]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers- What a Fool Believes (live 1979)[/ame]

As a side note I was with Michael MacDonalds'(The singer in the song) brother Jim Finlacin(Thier real last name) the night  thier father died in Tennessee.  We were stuck up in my home near Devils Thumb in Boulder.  We were snowed in three feet deep.  You can't always control everything..just saying


----------



## Terry

For Huggy. LMAO

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic5KXUnLK3I&feature=related]YouTube - kool aid man remix![/ame]


----------



## Terry

OMG I cannot believe I found this! Ok LMAO

Gunny for you. *runs and hides*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAukDla8Vbg]YouTube - Fuzzy Logic - In The Morning (Feat. Egypt)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her. Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car? Maybe the bimbo was too drunk? I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced. I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to make excuses for Teddy.  I don't now nor ever did like the Kennedys.  I've saved friends lives in car wrecks.  One evening I and a girlfriend were following a close buddy up the Mukelteo Speedway in Edmonds WA at a high rate of speed.   He rolled his porsche drunk as a skunk and I reached through the back window and yanked him out before the fire.  It could have gone the other way.  I may have had to just sit there and watch my friend burn up.  No cars came by and we just left after about half an hour.  There were no phones handy.  Teddys accident was far more remote than the one I reffered to.  If she was injured and drowned what difference if it was twenty minutes or two hours?
> 
> We were not there.  I'm more a truth seeker than a partizen hack.  There are plenty of known facts to find fault with.  I don't think we will ever really know what happened on that bridge.
> 
> Is that your pic?  Not *too dang bad. * Here you go ...believe what you want.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6PdoZaqCI]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers- What a Fool Believes (live 1979)[/ame]
> 
> As a side note I was with Michael MacDonalds'(The singer in the song) brother Jim Finlacin(Thier real last name) the night  thier father died in Tennessee.  We were stuck up in my home near Devils Thumb in Boulder.  We were snowed in three feet deep.  You can't always control everything..just saying
Click to expand...


I see your off your meds again, Huggy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pau8Zf7srlU]YouTube - Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin (Video)[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her.  Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car?  Maybe the bimbo was too drunk?  I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced.  I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
Click to expand...


Especially since it happened four decades ago. I mean, JEEEEEZUS, as if there isn't enough these idiots have to bitch about.


----------



## MaggieMae

Terry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Ted Kennedy From Mary Jo
> 
> YouTube - Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her. Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car? Maybe the bimbo was too drunk? I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced. I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.
Click to expand...


I thoroughly enjoyed the trip down nostalgia lane by all the previous postings, Terry. Then I came to yours. Get a life, girl.


----------



## Terry

MaggieMae said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it ever occured to anyone that Mary Jo was screwing around with a married man?
> 
> Everyone is so judgemental about Teddy and Mary Jo is the poor victim...like Ted murdered her. Why didn't she get her own damn self out of the car? Maybe the bimbo was too drunk? I guess Ted MADE her get too sauced. I am not saying Kennedy is a saint..I don't even like him...its just all this fawning over a homewrecker dead or otherwise turns my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the trip down nostalgia lane by all the previous postings, Terry. Then I came to yours. Get a life, girl.
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8r9lRJ6yHY:lol::lol:


----------



## MaggieMae

Terry said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who lived and waited hours to call the police?  Who is the victim?  Maryjo left a song for Ted, you don't like it..too dang bad.  This is a thread to dedicate a song...I did..where is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the trip down nostalgia lane by all the previous postings, Terry. Then I came to yours. Get a life, girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8r9lRJ6yHY:lol::lol:
Click to expand...


YouTube's main page? Whatever.


----------



## Terry

MaggieMae said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the trip down nostalgia lane by all the previous postings, Terry. Then I came to yours. Get a life, girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8r9lRJ6yHY:lol::lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YouTube's main page? Whatever.
Click to expand...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8r9lRJ6yHY"]YouTube - Susan Boyle - Cry Me A River HQ[/ame]

Me laughing AT you caused the mix-up but I thought you were a smarter cookie than that but guess I was wrong.


----------



## PixieStix

This song goes out to all the kool aid drinkers, way to go guys 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc8Cl3oyyFo]YouTube - Travis Tritt - T-R-O-U-B-L-E (live)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY]YouTube - conway twitty - hello darling[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsZL10oxPwY]YouTube - Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe



OMG pixie----dance with me---NOW !!


----------



## Terry

*watching*


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG pixie----dance with me---NOW !!
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> *watching*


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG pixie----dance with me---NOW !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


awwwww  very sweet  ty


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG pixie----dance with me---NOW !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww very sweet ty
Click to expand...

 
Nothing wrong with dancing, it is only make believe


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all the menfolk:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2MlGh3E0yE]YouTube - "The Truth About Men"[/ame]

or maybe it should be for the womenfolk


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0]YouTube - Heart In a Cage - The Strokes[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

to michael Jackson
may he rest in peace...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]YouTube - Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Gunny and his new profile pic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5mtclwloEQ]YouTube - Right Said Fred - I'm Too Sexy (Original Mix - 2006 Version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for article!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWp3t8ptVLo]YouTube - justin timberlake (bringing sexy back)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

To all those that have Rep me. (neg and pos)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRRnU8VzOok]YouTube - Staind - "So Far Away" (Acoustic in Yahoo Studios)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykq7fMyUrPU]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Alive[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> For all the menfolk:
> 
> YouTube - "The Truth About Men"
> 
> or maybe it should be for the womenfolk




If the womenfolk ain't figured that out by the age of 21, they be in serious trouble.


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> If the womenfolk ain't figured that out by the age of 21, they be in serious trouble.



Unfortunately, some really haven't figured it out.  You just gotta accept men for who/what they are.  After all, they have to do the same with us.


----------



## Terry

For Del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRlBmJiz5k]YouTube - Santana - Smooth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lUqvCQT3pk]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - Ain't That Lonely Yet - Live 1993[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

ignore the soap opera in the back!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSjjFVuSE3w]YouTube - She's Every Woman[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw&feature=related]YouTube - Puddle of Mudd - She Hates Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBAasek8NR4]YouTube - Supertramp - The Logical Song[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

for Eve.....

Just because...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMLa5ZC-B4]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

To my friends here at USMB;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CceeYjhmfd0]YouTube - call the man by celine dion (Enjoy)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Coyote.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1xY7Heaqg8]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung[/ame]

Damn, woman, same generation as me and you didn't know this song?


----------



## DamnYankee

For Gunny (_and Dis, who gave me the idea...._ )

Kick Ass Song! - Video


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjw4AWoHr2k"]YouTube - Scary Bitches - Piss All Over Your Grave[/ame]
​


----------



## Luissa

to Michael Steele from the Bassman!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_Q96eJr1k&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For you, Del


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJprEyXMrIk]YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive "Takin Care Of Business" Live '74[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

to so many of you...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRGJsF16CcU[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjFqU625JY"][/ame]


----------



## Colin

This is for you Bootneck. From your mum, sisters and of course, yours truly.
You are our hero, son. We love you and salute you. Stay safe Royal.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvhW1Kyxpfw]YouTube - Mariah Carey-Hero[/ame]​


----------



## random3434

Colin said:


> This is for you Bootneck. From your mum, sisters and of course, yours truly.
> You are our hero, son. We love you and salute you. Stay safe Royal.
> 
> YouTube - Mariah Carey-Hero​



Amen Colin.


Keep your head down and stay safe my friend.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD21JDMp86c&feature=related]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me[/ame]


To Echo!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8]YouTube - Miss You In A Heartbeat - Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJsQSb9RFo0]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Hound Dog[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63A__INJecI&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

My favorite Jack song for Eve!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_BoZ_Qdyl0&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson Banana Pancakes with Band LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Luissa again.


 Bummer.


----------



## Luissa

this one is a close second!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lphghSeOKHU]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Flake[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHW2D3cYg2g]YouTube - Randy Houser - Boots On [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Bootneck - not sure of your religious beliefs/preferences, but it's a pretty cool song anyway.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TQY_slTJQE]YouTube - A Soldier's Prayer - by Collin Raye - Produced by Matthew McLelland[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

I had one, but I just can't...

So instead...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQVynua5tHo]YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Luissa  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOuoQkBiADQ]YouTube - Hurricane Jane - Collin Raye[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> I had one, but I just can't...
> 
> So instead...
> 
> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun Live


you just killed cindy lauper by playing that.


----------



## Luissa

I lied Eve, I know who he is. I used to love this song when I was in high school.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N30haGLEcn4&feature=related]YouTube - Collin Raye- If you get there before I do[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I lied Eve, I know who he is. I used to love this song when I was in high school.
> YouTube - Collin Raye- If you get there before I do



S'ok.


----------



## Luissa

here is another tear jerker for ya!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YG2p96Yk_U]YouTube - Don't Take The Girl-Tim Mcgraw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> here is another tear jerker for ya!
> YouTube - Don't Take The Girl-Tim Mcgraw



I'll see your tearjerker by Tim McGraw and raise you a ... well, drooler maybe?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q39yedZZ0R0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Real Good Man[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love Tim! I hope faith divorces him soon so I can have him.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I love Tim! I hope faith divorces him soon so I can have him.



Yeah - good luck with that.


----------



## DamnYankee

Luissa said:


> I love Tim! I hope faith divorces him soon so I can have him.




You do have imaginative fantasies, don't you?


----------



## DamnYankee

Luissa said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one, but I just can't...
> 
> So instead...
> 
> YouTube - Miley Cyrus - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun Live
> 
> 
> 
> you just killed cindy lauper by playing that.
Click to expand...



It's hard to come up with a more deserving vocalist right this moment....


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tim! I hope faith divorces him soon so I can have him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have imaginative fantasies, don't you?
Click to expand...


If you're gonna have a fantasy, might as well do it up big, hmmm?


----------



## Luissa

she hasn't heard the ones I have about Justin Timberlake yet. lmao


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Tim! I hope faith divorces him soon so I can have him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have imaginative fantasies, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna have a fantasy, might as well do it up big, hmmm?
Click to expand...



If you're going to do 'em up that big, why bother with a divorce?


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> If you're going to do 'em up that big, why bother with a divorce?



Well maybe Luissa doesn't want to be a homewrecker ...


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to do 'em up that big, why bother with a divorce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe Luissa doesn't want to be a homewrecker ...
Click to expand...


this is why she needs to divorce him.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to do 'em up that big, why bother with a divorce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe Luissa doesn't want to be a homewrecker ...
Click to expand...



Never knew a FANTASY to wreck a home........


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97Vzw366UwM]YouTube - Puddle of Mudd - She Fucking Hates Me[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Rock on Bootneck! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1yFQ6vcRNk&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Kashmir - Earls Court 1975[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO2eh6f5Go0]YouTube - Tim Hawkins - The Government Can[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

YouTube - Andy Prieboy - On the Road again (The Hitman Soundtrack)


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE&feature=PlayList&p=D2FD7A7B130D0915&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny, the only person I will play nickelback for! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S58DZCqfZZo&feature=related]YouTube - nickelback - someday unplugged[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> for gunny, the only person I will play nickelback for!
> YouTube - nickelback - someday unplugged



What the ...?

You said no more Nickelback, Luissa.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> for gunny, the only person I will play nickelback for!
> YouTube - nickelback - someday unplugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the ...?
> 
> You said no more Nickelback, Luissa.
Click to expand...


stop right now----we got enough cat fights to watch already !!


----------



## Luissa

I know! that is why I found the one song I somewhat liked. Don't tell my best friend, she will be very mad.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> stop right now----we got enough cat fights to watch already !!



I won't fight with Luissa.  I like her.


----------



## Luissa

thank you!


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop right now----we got enough cat fights to watch already !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't fight with Luissa.  I like her.
Click to expand...


well if you do pick a slow day, please.


----------



## Luissa

dildo, you are trouble!


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dildo, you are trouble!



hell I know that--ask anyone


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> dildo, you are trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell I know that--ask anyone
Click to expand...


I was stating the obvious!


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> well if you do pick a slow day, please.



Shall I page you too?


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do pick a slow day, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I page you too?
Click to expand...


ya--the usual number


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> ya--the usual number



900 - HOT - DUCK, right?


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya--the usual number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900 - HOT - DUCK, right?
Click to expand...


crap----WTG---now they all know !


----------



## Luissa

thanks eve!


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> crap----WTG---now they all know !



I, ah, thought they all knew already.

Sorry ducky. 


I won't tell 'em the other, super-secret one.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> thanks eve!



NP.  Told ya I could hook you up.


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP.  Told ya I could hook you up.
Click to expand...


pimpette


----------



## Luissa

you missed my 69 thread. don't cry!


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> you missed my 69 thread. don't cry!



that didn't count--I was distracted


----------



## Luissa

well you should pay more attention next time.


----------



## Gunny

corny, but ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo&feature=PlayList&p=83EA255357390500&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love that song, and Like before I must spread it around before repping you again.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams



FOUL!  You already posted that.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> FOUL!  You already posted that.



I did?

Where?


----------



## Luissa

for eve! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiMKnW3GYG0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> for eve!
> YouTube - Friends in low places





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Luissa again.


Bummer.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY&feature=PlayList&p=25984F6DAA21AE2E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEF470mXqU4&feature=related]YouTube - Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> for gunny!
> YouTube - Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)



Nice.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTwwiCEZMM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - I'll Be There For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I just heard faithfully on XM, wierd!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI1yK84MOMo]YouTube - SHeDAISY - This Woman Needs - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

another one for eve!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u57d4_b_YgI]YouTube - better together- jack johnson[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Mr. Fitnah, hope you have a great time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]YouTube - Cool Change Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

History repeats the old conceits
The glib replies, the same defeats
Keep your finger on important issues
With crocodile tears and a pocketful of tissues

I'm just the oily slick
On the windup world of the nervous tick
In a very fashionable hovel

I hang around dying to be tortured
You'll never be alone in the bone orchard
This battle with the bottle is nothing so novel

So in this almost empty gin palace
Through a two-way looking glass
You see your Alice

You know she has no sense
For all your jealousy
In a sense she still smiles very sweetly

Charged with insults and flattery
Her body moves with malice
Do you have to be so cruel to be callous

And now you find you fit this identikit completely
You say you have no secrets
And then leave discreetly

I might make it California's fault
Be locked in Geneva's deepest vault
Just like the canals of Mars and the Great Barrier Reef
I come to you beyond belief

My hands were clammy and cunning
She's been suitably stunning
But I know there's not a hope in Hades
All the laddies cat call and wolf whistle
So-called gentlemen and ladies
Dog fight like rose and thistle

I've got a feeling
I'm going to get a lot of grief
Once this seemed so appealing
Now I am beyond belief

I've got a feeling
I'm going to get a lot of grief
Once this seemed so appealing
Now I am beyond belief

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NBqzWEOXkA]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Beyond Belief[/ame]​


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> For Mr. Fitnah, hope you have a great time
> 
> YouTube - Cool Change Little River Band



Time for a cold beer , got to make room in the bucket  for the foot!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhgzwyJp9Vw]YouTube - Dan Seals - I Will Be There[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Dedicated to those that play hooky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inUKxeeHSM4]YouTube - Return to Pooh Corner (Acoustic version)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for pat who is going to rehab.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD5sahXoj0U]YouTube - Amy Winehouse - Rehab[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> for eve!
> YouTube - Friends in low places



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCLCY43zXOw]YouTube - Pinkard & Bowden - Friends in Crawl Spaces[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Some Dolly for Luissa  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKeulwZ3sGE]YouTube - Dolly Parton - Better Get To Livin'[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g]YouTube - Amazing Grace - Bagpipes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my bud, ducky 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtWfTrY-Wug]YouTube - Ernie - Rubber Duckie (vintage Sesame Street)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

right back atcha , eve

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHhKnc0XZrs&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHhKnc0XZrs&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

to eve, you will like it
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5rhhQbyYV0]YouTube - Bright Eyes - "First Day of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLVKd1lhgOQ]YouTube - Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry/Get Away[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Agna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFFgfhzNGg]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Gothic Lolita[/ame]

How old are you? 
I'm older than you'll ever be 
I've been dead a thousand years 
And lived only two or three 
I don't mind telling you 
My life was ended by your hand 
The kind of murder where nobody dies 
But I don't suppose you'd understand 
Call off the search 
We've found her 

If I am Lolita 
Then you are a criminal 
And you should be killed
By an army of little girls 
The law won't arrest you
The world won't detest you 
You never did anything 
Any man wouldn't do 
I'm Gothic Lolita 
And you are a criminal 
I'm not even legal 
I'm just a dead little girl 
But ruffles and laces 
And candy sweet faces 
Directed your furtive hand 
I perfectly understand 
So it's my fault? 
No, Gothic Lolita 

Thank you, kind sirs 
You've made me what I am today 
A bundle of broken nerves 
A mouthful of words I'm still afraid to say 
I don't mind telling you 
Now that I'm old enough to love 
I couldn't begin to even if 
My pretty life depended on it 
And funny thing, it does
Call off the search
We've found her

If I am Lolita 
Then you are a criminal 
And you should be killed
By an army of little girls 
The law won't arrest you
The world won't detest you 
You never did anything 
Any man wouldn't do 
I'm Gothic Lolita 
And you are a criminal 
I'm not even legal 
I'm just a dead little girl
But ruffles and laces 
And candy sweet faces 
Directed your furtive hand 
I perfectly understand 
So it's my fault? 
No, Gothic Lolita 

I am your sugar
I am your cream
I am your anti-American dream

I am your sugar
I am your cream
I am your worst nightmare
Now scream

If I am Lolita 
Then you are a criminal 
And you should be killed
By an army of little girls 
The law won't arrest you
The world won't detest you 
You never did anything 
Any man wouldn't do 
I'm Gothic Lolita 
And you are a criminal 
I'm not even legal 
I'm just a dead little girl
But ruffles and laces 
And candy sweet faces 
Directed your furtive hand 
I perfectly understand 
So it's my fault? 
No, Gothic Lolita​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tHDM4Ab5LA]YouTube - Bad Religion - Evangeline lyrics[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjFqU625JY]YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

For all those married men out there!

Poor bastards. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AuFV09uviI]YouTube - The Man Song[/ame]​


----------



## Bootneck

For all those single men out there.

Take note pals!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmuqq729DPM&feature=related]YouTube - The WOMAN Song! lyrics[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

For all the single women 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKgngrMhplE]YouTube - Genitorturers - Lecher Bitch[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjw4AWoHr2k&feature=PlayList&p=E88DC747C275CC39&index=31]YouTube - Scary Bitches - Piss All Over Your Grave[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all the racist babies who never had a choice ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz3qDu0WemM]YouTube - Free Your Mind - En Vogue[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For the gals who broke poor little Pubic's heart and turned into the self-hating misogynistic homosexual in the closet hew now is

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeQt0-Dzq2U]YouTube - My Ruin - Terror[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Dis - found you a guy with meat on his bones.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDzFntCU3pY]YouTube - Keith Anderson - XXL[/ame]


----------



## L.K.Eder

to the 2 million protesters in DC last saturday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-q35mc6eTE]YouTube - Angelic Upstarts - 2 Million Voices[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Man I love this song!* 

For Bootneck: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbxfe7DMxVo]YouTube - Black Sabbath - War Pigs[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Eve said:


> For Dis - found you a guy with meat on his bones.
> 
> YouTube - Keith Anderson - XXL



Nonono, that's just wrong.

Hasn't anyone told you how utterly finicky I am?


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't think I need to tell you who you are


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7jA-H-jMo]YouTube - *NEW*Lily Allen - Fuck You Very Much[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> I don't think I need to tell you who you are
> 
> 
> YouTube - *NEW*Lily Allen - Fuck You Very Much


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> Nonono, that's just wrong.
> 
> Hasn't anyone told you how utterly finicky I am?



I've heard rumors ...


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonono, that's just wrong.
> 
> Hasn't anyone told you how utterly finicky I am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard rumors ...
Click to expand...


Rumors? What rumors? There are rumors on this board?


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Rumors? What rumors? There are rumors on this board?



Someone told me there were.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IVCtdQke-w]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Sara - Live in 1979[/ame]


----------



## random3434

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> I don't think I need to tell you who you are
> 
> 
> YouTube - *NEW*Lily Allen - Fuck You Very Much



No, but you could tell us!


----------



## Article 15

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aPrJCt6J00s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aPrJCt6J00s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Luissa

to echo
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to article
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZldiwAA4pI]YouTube - Alvin And The Chipmunks Beat It Lyrics On the Side[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Echo Zulu said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I need to tell you who you are
> 
> 
> YouTube - *NEW*Lily Allen - Fuck You Very Much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you could tell us!
Click to expand...



Geezus... It was plain as day, right there in the title....


----------



## driveby

To my Obamabot friends:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5SVDYBNrY]YouTube - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Ducky:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ]YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> For Ducky:
> 
> YouTube - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life



awwww Eve---you're a true Christian martyr !


----------



## Luissa

another one for dildo!~
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkHWE92UMU&feature=related]YouTube - Little Texas: God Bless Texas @ '08 Festival in the Park[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> another one for dildo!~
> YouTube - Little Texas: God Bless Texas @ '08 Festival in the Park



omg --it's raining women-----ty Luissa !


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIqff16x1LE]YouTube - Shania Twain - Any Man Of Mine[/ame]


----------



## eots

FOR GHOOK
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUTrn3Bbjbs]YouTube - Britney Spears - I'm Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8]YouTube - Kanye West - Heartless[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

I had one for Duck too, but apparently he has all the rain (both kinds) he needs right now!

For my fellow metro-NYers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY1RdKhsXJg]YouTube - New York State Of Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny, this is retro and far out man. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LANwIgpha7k]YouTube - The 5th Dimension - Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Pixie.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrgwxLff4Io]YouTube - Lonestar - I'm Already There[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> For Pixie.
> 
> YouTube - Lonestar - I'm Already There


 
Thank you darlin!


----------



## AnCo

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu like this one Dis?
> 
> YouTube - Kanye West - Stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. Why?
Click to expand...


Daft Punk :drool:


----------



## Terry

autozona

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubBpu3MHmtM]YouTube - Mott the Hoople - All the Way From Memphis[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GefCpOZQQcc]YouTube - Roger Creager - I'm From the Beer Joint (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For everybody over 40.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIvA2wSPZc]YouTube - Bob Seger - Like a Rock ( Music Video )[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33SgbNgzf1k]YouTube - Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody (HQ audio) ----- with subtitles ![/ame]

You know​


----------



## Bootneck

For my good friend Echo Zulu. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPRESlT4Ccg]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli - Besame Mucho (2006)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Bootneck said:


> For my good friend Echo Zulu.
> 
> YouTube - Andrea Bocelli - Besame Mucho (2006)



My favorite song by Andrea. 

Kiss Me A Lot

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
As if tonight was
the last time.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
Because I fear to lose you,
To lose you later on.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
As if tonight was
the last time.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
Because I fear to lose you,
To lose you later on.

I want to have you very close
To see myself in your eyes,
To see you next to me,
Think that perhaps tomorrow
I already will be far,
very far from you.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
As if tonight was
the last time.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
Because I fear to lose you,
To lose you later on.

Kiss me, kiss me a lot,
Because I fear to lose you,
To lose you again.

Because I fear to lose you,
To lose you later on.


----------



## alan1

I may have done this one before, 
for Echo Zulu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqU9RZqvFKY]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Jeff Healey - Look at Little Sister[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For StrollingBones,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEtMEK13Cto]YouTube - Berlioz-Liszt - Symphonie Fantastique (The Witches' Sabbath)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For that special lady in my heart.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbsj0bPyiQI]YouTube - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - You'll Accomp'ny Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Meister and Harry.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhPVZbINR0w]YouTube - The Bellamy Brothers - Old Hippie (1995)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXYzn3yET8]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Wish You Were There[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Here's to you, Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB6bt00ldV0]YouTube - Bad Religion - Shades Of Truth (1998)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

To Bootneck: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB0uBBqwySs&feature=related]YouTube - Katharine McPhee and Andrea Bocelli - Somos Novios (Duet)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

dedicated to all you bitches

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh9AC0jCGjY]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Everybody Knows[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzQkML6r1UE&feature=related]YouTube - Whatcha Gonna Do With A Cowboy - Chris LeDoux[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCf34TVSSQ&feature=PlayList&p=ABF6B520E0230965&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Watch the Wind Blow By[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iug0X6cJDDM]YouTube - Giant - I'll see you in my dreams[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Tommy - 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tR2qKrWyg]YouTube - The Who - Tommy Can You Hear Me?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Where's JB?  I finally found the perfect song to dedicate to him.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR3VpvkAd0E]YouTube - Tom Lehrer - The Masochism Tango - in HQ and with intro[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For ducky - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj10EzNKA2M]YouTube - Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand, You Don't Bring Me Flowers[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## Phoenix

Coyote - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOx99cZT9eY]YouTube - Mamushka dance (Addams13)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Mercedes Benz[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for jack!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pbuWH3Qzx4&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann My Name Is Jack[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For T:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNChulAdILY]YouTube - Cuppy Cake Song- LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> Coyote -
> 
> YouTube - Mamushka dance (Addams13)


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote -
> 
> YouTube - Mamushka dance (Addams13)
Click to expand...


Shall we dance?


----------



## alan1

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote -
> 
> YouTube - Mamushka dance (Addams13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shall we dance?
Click to expand...


Please do, it's my fantasy.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote -
> 
> YouTube - Mamushka dance (Addams13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shall we dance?
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRavoCZ9dOc]YouTube - Raggedy Angry - Dance Party ( lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

To Eve,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPZ9YuiT1fg]YouTube - The Beatles - When I'm Sixty-Four[/ame]


----------



## Dis

MountainMan said:


> To Eve,
> YouTube - The Beatles - When I'm Sixty-Four



Dude.  That's deep.

What do you say, Eve?  Will you still need him when he's sixty-four?


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> Dude.  That's deep.
> 
> What do you say, Eve?  Will you still need him when he's sixty-four?



He's my friend.  It's not a difficult question.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Eve,
> YouTube - The Beatles - When I'm Sixty-Four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  That's deep.
> 
> What do you say, Eve?  Will you still need him when he's sixty-four?
Click to expand...


This one is for you, Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2NgNxbXIqU&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors When The Music's Over[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Dedicated to USMB, over a year and 10,000 posts later:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0]YouTube - Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World[/ame]


----------



## Dis

MM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh44yE74TbI]YouTube - Sammy Hagar - Mas Tequila[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For Duck  


The left and right song Directions

"Left and Right"
by Richard Graham

Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.

Sit down
Stand up
Turn left
Turn right
And jump, jump,
Jump, jump, jump!

Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.

Spin around
Sit down
Stand up
Spin around
And jump, jump,
Jump, jump, jump

Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.
Left and right,
Forward and back.


----------



## random3434

*To Bootneck-the Angels will watch over you~*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDkcJ-62uuY&feature=channel_page]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

*For you Blue Eyes!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY5PgoEaPjg&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli - "CUANDO ME ENAMORO"[/ame]​


----------



## dilloduck

Eve's reward for her observant vigilance

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TJqhScdbo8I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TJqhScdbo8I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xotoxi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

You know who you are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4Ghy5yT_z0]YouTube - Betty Wright Girls Can't Do What The Guys Do 1968 Alston 4569 45 rpm[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all the good Men on the forum. You all know who you are 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMwyzfnqzBw]YouTube - A Good Man[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For article! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLoKi_u24iI]YouTube - Don't Let Your Dreams Slip Away[/ame]


----------



## random3434

For my darling Paul: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2AgdxJYP74[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

From my lips to yours, babe
I'll be thinking of you, Blue Eyes


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtivSTZrezc&feature=related]YouTube - Time to say goodbye Sarah Brightman Andrea Bocelli[/ame]​

When I'm alone I dream of the horizon and words fail me.
There is no light in a room where there is no sun
and there is no sun if you're not here with me, with me.
From every window unfurls my heart the heart that you have won.
Into me you've poured the light,
the light that you found by the side of the road.

Time to say goodbye.
Places that I've never seen or experienced with you.
Now I shall, I'll sail with you upon ships across the seas,
seas that exist no more,
it's time to say goodbye.


When you're far away I dream of the horizon and words fail me.
And of course I know that you're with me, with me.
You, my moon, you are with me.
My sun, you're here with me with me, with me, with me.

Time to say goodbye.
Places that I've never seen or experienced with you.
Now I shall, I'll sail with you upon ships across the seas,
seas that exist no more,


I'll revive them with you.
I'll go with you upon ships across the seas,
seas that exist no more,
I'll revive them with you.
I'll go with you.


----------



## Xenophon

For the soon to be deployed bootneck:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTsvwBkVdKw]YouTube - Crazy Train-Ozzy Osbourne[/ame]

Those fucktards don't know what they are doing, do what you have to do and come back in one piece.

See you when you get back.


----------



## Xenophon

For Eve, now playing on my ipod:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GyTdo1nGO0]YouTube - U2 - Gloria[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Xenophon said:


> For Eve, now playing on my ipod:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - Gloria



For Xenophon, who secretly thinks Bon Jovi is a great, manly, masculine band:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_6CKvl_9BY]YouTube - Bon Jovi - One Wild Night[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Xenophon said:


> For Eve, now playing on my ipod:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - Gloria



U2?

Dude..  I don't know how to tell you this, but I think your Ipod's broken...


----------



## Said1

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Eve, now playing on my ipod:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2?
> 
> Dude..  I don't know how to tell you this, but I think your Ipod's broken...
Click to expand...


I know you watched the video.


----------



## Xenophon

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Eve, now playing on my ipod:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2?
> 
> Dude..  I don't know how to tell you this, but I think your Ipod's broken...
Click to expand...


Nope, works fine.

In fact, I may add the entire Joshua tree to it.

Rememeber, this is not a rebel song, this song is Sunday Bloody Sunday.

For Echo. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1mKaxN6EY]YouTube - U2: Sunday Bloody Sunday[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Eve, now playing on my ipod:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U2?
> 
> Dude..  I don't know how to tell you this, but I think your Ipod's broken...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, works fine.
> 
> In fact, I may add the entire Joshua tree to it.
> 
> Rememeber, this is not a rebel song, this song is Sunday Bloody Sunday.
> 
> For Echo.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1mKaxN6EY]YouTube - U2: Sunday Bloody Sunday[/ame]
Click to expand...



Thanks Xeno, I LOVE that song!


----------



## Gunny

for Jess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xiSuw-lA3E&feature=PlayList&p=8E076DE4B963AD79&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Diamond Rio - One More Day (With You)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For all the Barry rooters, let your freak flag fly!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkrE2cjmqD4]YouTube - Rick James - Super Freak[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPMuX_2rF8&feature=PlayList&p=F490C548BE275BD1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - CS TX[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - CS TX



Anybody tell you that you have good taste in music?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y8sy5r82iE&feature=PlayList&p=F490C548BE275BD1&index=11&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - Eli Young Band-When It Rains[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Not big on the ol dedications there Gunny?

This one is for Boot & his mates.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD_wmYI32sM]YouTube - Elvis Costello and the Attractions - Oliver's Army[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHLebZ9RgHE&feature=PlayList&p=65693B4DE0669929&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=56]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - The Tin Man[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTzkEmzenhU]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Forr Bootneck and anyone else soon to deploy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA]YouTube - AC/DC - Hell's Bells[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Xenophon said:


> Not big on the ol dedications there Gunny?
> 
> This one is for Boot & his mates.
> 
> YouTube - Elvis Costello and the Attractions - Oliver's Army



Try again:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5sXk5tHbqA]YouTube - Metallica - Master of Puppets (Live)[/ame]

Keep the faith, buddy.  See you when you get back.


----------



## JBeukema

once again

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjFqU625JY]YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

T - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz32I_GbpeU]YouTube - My Wish[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70bFlNSlXpo"]YouTube - Sacred Reich - Ignorance[/ame]

Evil minds bend on destruction 
 Ignoring the pleas of their race 
 The final chapter in humanic abduction 
 All signs of society erased 
 People asking fewer questions 
   Letting politicians do their thinking 
 Not questioning nuclear judgement 
 As warheads enter our space 

 Our atmosphere clouded with poison 
 We're killing ourselves to live 
 Filling the world with hate and dissention 
 We'll have only our lives to give 
 What we do now is the key to the future 
 We'll only have ourselves to blame 
 For arming the world with the tools of destruction 
 Our ignorance means death 

 Warring on opposite nations 
 Starvation amongst impoverished nations 
 Outlook bleak for the world residue 
 Ignorance of mankind 
 Clouding the world with residue 
 Of man's toxic industry 
 Slowly killing nameless victims 
 Whose ignorance leaves them dead 

 Our atmosphere clouded with poison 
 We're killing ourselves to live 
 Filling the world with hate and dissention 
 We'll have only our lives to give 
 What we do now is the key to the future 
 We'll only have ourselves to blame 
 For arming the world with the tools of destruction 
 Our ignorance means death 

 We're crowded with anger inventions of danger 
 From man's diabolical mind 
 Humanities dying no use in trying 
 It's only a matter of time 
 How long will it be before there's no air to breathe 
 And our water is polluted water 
 Ignorance runs rampant noone is caring 
 Suicide of the human race 

 Ignorance​


----------



## Gunny

JBeukema said:


> once again
> 
> YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics



Bad fucking taste for a deploying Marine, dude


----------



## JBeukema

Gunny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again
> 
> YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad fucking taste for a deploying Marine, dude
Click to expand...

We're supposed to dedicating these to the leathernecks? Well, then

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NveRsaFfvPQ]YouTube - Grendel - Soilbleed (v.3)[/ame]

The marine corps
Does not want robots

The marine corps
Wants killers

The marine corps
Wants do build indestructible men
Men without fear

The marine corps
Wants killers
Men without fear (2X)

One! Two! Three! Four! (6x)

(And then you will be in a world of shit!)

My corps! Your corps! Our corps! Marine corps! (2X)

Sythe's cold edge thrust
Spreading blood on their face
Bells toll the coming of their final days

Red flowers growing
To mark all our tears
The pain and the anguish
We're planting the seeds

Reaching forward, through the dark
Dead, marching forward, much colder than the cud
Reaching forward, through the dark
Spreading the soilbleed, no return when you're marked

Contorted spirit
Distorted creed
You know that your time has come
When the soil bleeds

Contorted spirit
Distorted creed
You know that your time has come
When the soil bleeds

Rot and corrosion
The throth in your lungs
There is no release
Gasp despair through the mud

Red flowers growing
To mark all our tears
The pain and the anguish
We're planting the seeds

Reaching forward, through the dark
Dead, marching forward, much colder than the cud
Reaching forward, through the dark
Spreading the soilbleed, no return when you're marked

Contorted spirit
Distorted creed
You know that your time has come
When the soil bleeds

Contorted spirit
Distorted creed
You know that your time has come
When the soil bleeds​


----------



## Gunny

Gunny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again
> 
> YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad fucking taste for a deploying Marine, dude
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLBpLz5ELPI&NR=1]YouTube - Metallica - Seek And Destroy (Seattle `89)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHK6CrNJTQw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Ladies Love Country Boys[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOwHzCHfgA]YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIFR9vPa7FQ]YouTube - "If" as recorded by David Gates and Bread[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Eve, good sublime cover by Jack!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRfAv_Bzw9g]YouTube - Jack Johnson- Badfish/ Boss DJ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all -   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ-26QPQKpo]YouTube - Goodnight sweetheart "David Kersh" With lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms



http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B48251C6504E6B5E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=NRzq6-6aeHE


Eve: At first, I thought that said 'David Koresh' x.o;;


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BBlWxkwJtU]YouTube - Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue[/ame]


----------



## Dis

To you...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVmboOL87mA]YouTube - Jessica Andrews - I Will Be There For You[/ame]

From me...


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Eve: At first, I thought that said 'David Koresh' x.o;;


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgLKkNY9eUA&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Thorpe - Children of the Sun (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7duPNQCp-w4&feature=related]YouTube - The Air That I Breath - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioh4Xq51u4]YouTube - Celine Dion - If Walls Could Talk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4gI_pKGI6s]YouTube - Charles Manson: Angels Fear to Tread[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBku-5BUl6c]YouTube - Dethharmonic[/ame]

I want to keep my money 
And give away absolutely nothing 
To the government who moderates my spending 
and obliterates depending on what time of the year 
brutality is near 

in the form of income tax 
I'd rather take a fucking axe 
to my face, blow up this place 

with you all in it, I'd do it in a minute 

If I could write off your murder 
I'd save all of my receipts 
because I'd rather you be dead 
than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year 

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home 
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant 

I'd rather you be dead 
I'd rather you be dead 

Prepare the laser-beam 
I'm gonna use it tonight 

Engage the laser-beam 
It's gonna end your life 

We're gonna use it tonight 

If I could write off your murder 
I'd save all of my receipts 
because I'd rather you be dead 
than lose a tiny shred of what I made this fiscal year 

I'd rather you be dead than ponder parting with my second home 
I'd rather you be dead than consider not opening a restaurant

I'd rather you be dead now
be dead now
be dead now
be dead now
be dead


----------



## Meister

This is for the blonde lady that's on this board. Enjoy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s30-oMSNbiA&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Unknown Legend[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For the men

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is7FKcywuhI]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Man Smart-Woman Smarter (1986-03-24)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDZcqBgCS74&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Hello[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w]YouTube - Bright Eyes "First Day Of My Life"[/ame]


----------



## random3434

To My Love:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4ZDjFGUB0]YouTube - MY LOVE - Paul McCartney & Wings - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To Echo.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8UgIgI8BU]YouTube - Eminem - We Made You[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

I'll be thinking of you Darling. Every minute of every day.
You are my strength, my hope and my life.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dhtsH23wmE]YouTube - â¥â¥â¥ My Heart Will Go On-Celine Dion â¥â¥â¥[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to gunny! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8&feature=channel]YouTube - Kanye West - Heartless[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Susan ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=PlayList&p=779099C4E53B1E4E&index=0]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at4OQvNlxSw&feature=channel]YouTube - Kanye West - Amazing[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Luissa



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> For Luissa
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love


----------



## PixieStix

For Roomy, when he finds out Luissa's secret


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> For Roomy, when he finds out Luissa's secret
> 
> 
> YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video



that she snores ???


----------



## Gunny

PixieStix said:


> For Roomy, when he finds out Luissa's secret
> 
> 
> YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video




Shit.  Missus Roomy would kick his ass up around his shoulders if he even thought about it.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Roomy, when he finds out Luissa's secret
> 
> 
> YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit.  Missus Roomy would kick his ass up around his shoulders if he even thought about it.
Click to expand...

 that is why we have to keep it a secret!


----------



## Gunny

I found one for Luissa ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=D14F3570D6F20502&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> I found one for Luissa ....
> 
> YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)


ah! thanks.
I would rep you but I most spread it around.


----------



## dilloduck

me too

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0rG2ME4sAc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0rG2ME4sAc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEF470mXqU4&feature=related]YouTube - Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for MOM--Happy Bday MOM !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQey4LAvvrA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FQey4LAvvrA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69x4ohaxtPc]YouTube - Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> for gunny!
> YouTube - Seals and Croft - Summer Breeze (Live 1974)



You just got lucky.  One of my all-time favorite songs.  God hadn't even thought of you when that song came out.


----------



## Luissa

especially since I wasn't born until 1980!


----------



## dilloduck

for Del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ajLjvwnkOM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ajLjvwnkOM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny and dildo!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWovzUEe4l8]YouTube - Neil Young OLD MAN[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> for gunny and dildo!
> YouTube - Neil Young OLD MAN



For Luissa 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIFknAdVvNM]YouTube - Brand New Key[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I love that song!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> I love that song!



You would.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would.
Click to expand...

whatever!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboFZCptbqU]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - What Was I Thinkin'[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Jillian!  Have a great time at the show, my friend!  






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcjKvazjbjQ]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen Giants Stadium July, 27 2008. 10th Avenue.[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For you Paul and all the young men and women who serve us all on the edges of hell.
God bless you son. Come back safe.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lf8Ewzhg8s&feature=related]YouTube - The X Factor Finalists song Hero- Help for the Heroes[/ame]​


----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> For Jillian!  Have a great time at the show, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen Giants Stadium July, 27 2008. 10th Avenue.



thanks for that! was actually his second song! 

was a very good show!


----------



## DamnYankee

For the birthday gal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMUQ9QTuMY8]YouTube - Eagles - Life In The Fast Lane[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

For Si Modo. None of that pinko commie stuff for her.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mOEU87SBTU&feature=related]YouTube - Coke Coca Cola Original I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For BasicGreatGuy. Thanks for reminding me that things go better with Coke!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZGMLP2pK8c]YouTube - Eric Clapton-Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

For Roomy (and his garden)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]YouTube - Blondie-Call Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtNdf_yAXr8]YouTube - Cheap Trick-If You Need Me[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA]YouTube - Cheap Trick - The Flame[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

To the "friends" on the board


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbo4OYSLTdI]YouTube - I Love Lucy/Friendship Song[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqRXCz6iJMk"]ALIEN AFTERNOON: *GENESIS*[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Hmmm ... for Allie or BGG?  Perhaps both.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTH3e46ix9k]YouTube - BR5 49 Cherokee Boogie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all the pickup men 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGs-T5FNAyc]YouTube - Pick up man by joe diffie (the original video!!!)[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

To all the cool dudes here

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anq4wdZc2Ow]YouTube - Jan and Dean - Dead Man's Curve[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for pilgrim

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em80ViNVlHM]YouTube - Phish- Waste[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0---Q97pG4]YouTube - Come Monday ~ Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

You know who this one's for

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MJwdY6Y0Hw]YouTube - Martina McBride - This One's For The Girls[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nll8-kSlq6c"]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Dare To Be Stupid[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> You know who this one's for
> 
> YouTube - Martina McBride - This One's For The Girls


 
I don't know who it is for


----------



## The T

PixieStix said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who this one's for
> 
> YouTube - Martina McBride - This One's For The Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who it is for
Click to expand...

 
LOL! OT? But I love the transformation your Avie has taken!


----------



## alan1

For me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k860Vy9woU8]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Love stinks (Pinkpop 1980)[/ame]

And you.


----------



## The T

Meant in the Grandest of Terms....

Rock On...

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt1io_Z2WOQ"]MINDBENDER[/ame]*


----------



## alan1

Another to me,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9yFA1S7K8]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Get it while you can[/ame]

And to you


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcO_YJ9d5Go&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mcO_YJ9d5Go&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## The T

To the Real Workers On this board that just wanna be left alone to their choices, their own devices...

*SIMPLE MAN*


----------



## dilloduck

to my pal val

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/leohcvmf8kM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/leohcvmf8kM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## The T

To The Conservative _Women_ On this Board that *I* Know and Respect...

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lH-EDPJOdI"]GINO VANNELLI[/ame]*


----------



## Valerie

For dilloman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVI9XJ5p-2Y]YouTube - Red Hot Chili Peppers - Cant Stop[/ame]


----------



## Vel

For Dilloduck.. One of his more unusual but beautiful songs.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4f_I0smzeI&feature=PlayList&p=DBDABAC1A2A71DA1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg "River of Souls"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Jvsbcxunc]YouTube - Tony Orlando & Dawn sing Knock Three Times[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For MountainMan 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io]YouTube - Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Coyote.  This is on the flip side of my "Snoopy vs. the Red Baron" record (yes, a record).  Tho't you might like it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzAJ0An2AqM]YouTube - Jumpin' Gene Simmons - Haunted House[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> For Coyote.  This is on the flip side of my "Snoopy vs. the Red Baron" record (yes, a record).  Tho't you might like it.
> 
> YouTube - Jumpin' Gene Simmons - Haunted House



haha - that's great!  

I have the 45 and you know....I never listened to the flip side!


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> haha - that's great!
> 
> I have the 45 and you know....I never listened to the flip side!



You'll have to check now.


----------



## Colin

Before he left, my nephew and best friend Paul, aka Bootneck, left a list of instructions that I must carry out on his behalf. 

So, this post is on behalf of *Bootneck* and is dedicated to *Echo Zulu*. 


_Hello Blue Eyes. Its Thursday October 8th.  How about that. One week down already! 
Keep smiling babe and know that wherever I am, Ill be thinking of you._

And.. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMIMHrIwfn8]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli ft. Christina Aguilera- Somos Novios[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Eve,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QavHBDIoWy8]YouTube - Harry Chapin sings BETTER PLACE TO BE Live[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for ryan.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvLeCMTofE]YouTube - Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Sr.)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

for gunny
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Happy Birthday Bootneck!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gVxRvNfFLg&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vMbswtsGig]YouTube - McAuley Schenker Group (MSG) Anytime[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

My very best friend ....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUOhaQ02_zc[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPKUdoBKVqc&feature=channel]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - Never Again[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t9K9rM1SVE&feature=channel]YouTube - Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to article my new e bofriend! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRjb8sMjYu8]YouTube - somewhere out there - an american tail[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> to article my new e bofriend!
> YouTube - somewhere out there - an american tail



Are you saying I have big ears?

(might as well have an e-fight)


----------



## Luissa

I like your big ears, you can hear me when I am nagging you to take the gar.. I mean pass the bong!


----------



## actsnoblemartin

she makes me feel like

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucbKof0HcU]YouTube - Leo Sayer - You make me feel like dancing (1976)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

actsnoblemartin said:


> she makes me feel like
> 
> YouTube - Leo Sayer - You make me feel like dancing (1976)



You are sooooofuckin gay!


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjtewigG7nE]YouTube - Daniel Boone[/ame]

OR

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xf-BNkLWUE]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - The Ballad Of Davy Crockett[/ame]  
?


----------



## actsnoblemartin

First Class - Beach Baby - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music


----------



## JW Frogen

I dedicate Led Zeppelan's 'Want A Whole Lot Of Love' to my glorious penis.

My scrotum is stuck with Bob Dylan.


----------



## Phoenix

For Luissa -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmUSJ03TlGM]YouTube - Sleep Through The Static - Jack Johnson w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to bunny!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isGsD1_U6bs]YouTube - Garth Brooks Longneck Bottle[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

....bunny.....


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mylo0piAgc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXYzn3yET8]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - I Wish You Were There[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPwH6Fkd-90]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Me And You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i4raUtb_iI]YouTube - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2inZ2VRP2I]YouTube - Burning Love- Elvis Presley[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_Q96eJr1k&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

For W. Joyce and buds: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjfGcRM35xg]YouTube - Death of Emmett Till[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UqCkFTtOOs]YouTube - Scorpions - No One Like You: Original - PCM Version[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

JakeStarkey said:


> For W. Joyce and buds: YouTube - Death of Emmett Till



Can't even have a music thread without some dumb fuck hack spewing garbage.  Get out of this thread, slapnuts.  Go somewhere else and fondle your Barrackus of Borg doll, huh?  You're an idiiot, and a perfect example of everything wrong with the left.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STW0pJ-6MBw]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love



MeatLoaf!  

You rock, Gunny!


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OvbAoeFA1M]YouTube - Marky mark you gotta believe[/ame]       to noose


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj-XN2TD7_Y]YouTube - Toad the wet sprocket - Fall down[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

They may not be on the board (but they might invade it sometime).... but, this is for my beloved brothers and their brothers in the USMC. Y'all Rock.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDh9cIha5xU]YouTube - Marine Corp Hip Hop Cadence[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR_NncIZo9s]YouTube - Brad Paisley - She's Everything[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38

I got told once not to post copy righted material. How is this legal so I know if I can legally do so and if so could you tell me HOW to do so?


----------



## goldcatt

This one's for you, CF

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN-4lX0QyZc]YouTube - David Lee Roth - Just A Gigolo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck]YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I got told once not to post copy righted material. How is this legal so I know if I can legally do so and if so could you tell me HOW to do so?



Are you whining?



If it is copyrighted, youtube can't post it.  That simple.

Go to youtube and chose a song.  Post the URL in your post and it will post.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aChUwN5LBao]YouTube - And I Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to you know who!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWzlD7Lc6w8]YouTube - Kanye West - Heartless[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0EgScII7GU]YouTube - Tesla - Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

To Whomever!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49H0IfoILwQ]YouTube - Squeeze Box The Who[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

To Shogun  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Hj7bp38f8]YouTube - Fiddler on the roof - Matchmaker ( with subtitles )[/ame]


----------



## Colin

*To Bootneck*

For you Paul, next time you look in. From your favourites of course.
Missing you, son. Keep looking up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_KVsJLFxz0&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli & Zucchero - Miserere[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyND16jdANk]YouTube - Neil Young Colmar Just Singing A Song Won't Change The World[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

For YOU del !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hr9vKWLgZzo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hr9vKWLgZzo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&feature=related]YouTube - I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I forgot I loved this band, well here is another one!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcEEAjGtAkY&feature=related]YouTube - Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA1DGClMKNs&feature=related]YouTube - Flogging molly - If i ever leave this world alive[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

man I love that one!


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlyOCf_SOUY]YouTube - I'm Past My Prime [from LI'L ABNER][/ame]

I dedicate this song to all those Republican neocons.  You know who you are.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwaVvF7rdU&feature=related]YouTube - Flogging Molly - Devil's Dance Floor (c)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for---uh--how about Mani. What the hell.



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efdfGeUKXuU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efdfGeUKXuU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

Just for Dude. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enr4W6FsSpk


----------



## Terry

To Myself!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsCWAy3jI-M]YouTube - Buck-O-Nine - Jennifer's Cold[/ame]


----------



## Terry

for XENO

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrivjzw0RlI]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins 1979 video[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

to my fellow Alabamians:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

to my fellow Alabamians:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Colin

*For Roomy*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxak-UVFqVk]YouTube - Two Pints Comic Relief - Stop Thinking, Start Drinking! (+ Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIUw4ZS1J_A]YouTube - Chris Daughtry - Home[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9msXmZEh70s]YouTube - Rest Your Love On Me (Olivia Newton-John & Andy Gibb)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

wtf


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiI42aZ5F40]YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - One Year Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58CJih1iYC0]YouTube - Don't Stop Me Now[/ame]


----------



## random3434

It was a month ago today I last heard your voice: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6uwgX5B1g]YouTube - Sammy Kershaw - Yard Sale[/ame] for all who've never been.


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8WDCuvTDLw]YouTube - December-By-Collective Soul[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Terry  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmlIL3n9x0k]YouTube - The Rasmus - Shot[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Thank you Eve...I feel like my butt and entire body is jello now.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3FnQMSD4Zg]YouTube - Alice in Chains - Would[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> Thank you Eve...I feel like my butt and entire body is jello now.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikCZF1NaW5w]YouTube - Matty C - The Jelly Song ft. Jess[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Eve said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eve...I feel like my butt and entire body is jello now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikCZF1NaW5w"]YouTube - Matty C - The Jelly Song ft. Jess[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

for eve
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxBopd2rE0]YouTube - Angel - Jack Johnson (legendado)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrzotY-UX4s&feature=related]YouTube - Jack johnson - Enemy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Luissa - just cuz it makes me laugh  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m61AlIch7JE]YouTube - My Milkshake[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

thanks!


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhww5f4CdfA]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - Can You Hear Me: Main Version[/ame]


----------



## froggy

to gunny [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPP6L1_ooaQ]YouTube - If I Were King Of The Forest![/ame]


----------



## Si modo

For the die-hard, unthinking libs on the board still tripping on acid:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrxRAvnU1FQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrxRAvnU1FQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For ducky  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxNbEuOO20]YouTube - Mac Davis - Hard To Be Humble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my buddy EZ, cuz it'll make her day brighter ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz8V809iP5o]YouTube - Poison - Tearin' Down The Walls[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

All the guys who are or have been ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1TTXdsCtvw]YouTube - Lonestar - Mr. Mom[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Coyote - a time to remember kumquats  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siLcSl2nmqA]YouTube - Mary Hopkins - Those Were The Days My Friend[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eve said:


> For Coyote - a time to remember kumquats
> 
> YouTube - Mary Hopkins - Those Were The Days My Friend



Thank you my friend


----------



## Terry

For Mr. Fitnah, 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wftbahypdAA]YouTube - James Taylor - You've Got a Friend (Beacon Theatre 1998)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> For Mr. Fitnah,
> 
> YouTube - James Taylor - You've Got a Friend (Beacon Theatre 1998)


 
That is so kind of you, Terry


----------



## Terry

PixieStix said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Mr. Fitnah,
> 
> YouTube - James Taylor - You've Got a Friend (Beacon Theatre 1998)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so kind of you, Terry
Click to expand...

Thank you Pixie, I think he knows he can call upon me as a friend anytime.


----------



## Terry

FOR THE KING OF THE NOOBS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znv_sUPaKfE]YouTube - I'm Henry the VIII - Herman's Hermits[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQIzm3ypzBQ]YouTube - Legend of a Mind - Moody Blues (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqzv1ZS6uZs]YouTube - Sam Cooke - You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3srSgMEDQM&feature=related]YouTube - Where Have All the Flowers Gone? - Kingston Trio[/ame]


----------



## del

for those who lost someone today

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3afUrkx_VwM]YouTube - Johnny Cash & Nitty Gritty Dirt Band & Friends[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

A big dedication from Coyote and Eve to the kumquats  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FpDubag4Uw]YouTube - Dave Baby Cortez - The Happy Organ[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Good morning, Eve
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEiEIpe0vTU]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Rock and roll dreams come through (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Good morning, Eve
> YouTube - Meat Loaf - Rock and roll dreams come through (Live)



'Morning, Meister.  Thanks for the song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvGP0QIS9GM]YouTube - The Bellamy Brothers - We Dared The Lightning (1995)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Oh...they know LOL!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs]YouTube - The Partridge Family-I Can Feel your Heartbeat[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEZJyfPkWCY[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWaxK52k0js]YouTube - Shaun Cassidy - Be my Baby video[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvvKnuevHCw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

For Eve...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jQ560bfOMI]YouTube - Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love [ High Definition ][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XfLUN2e_NA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

for eve  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppm0xUm_f14]YouTube - You Sexy Thing[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Make sure to grab your ear plugs..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVMVvKV0OY]YouTube - Kristy & Jimmy McNichol "He's So Fine" (1978)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N2wPa1GDHQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

to all the beautiful people [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE]YouTube - Small Faces, Itchycoo Park[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Bones 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU1jCwyDgxw]YouTube - 'It Can't Rain All The Time' from The Crow[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcpGyKkME9k]YouTube - Shenandoah - I Wanna Be Loved Like That[/ame]


----------



## froggy

for gunny [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW2POaHWEKc]YouTube - Soldier singing barbie girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Shadow ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqzv1ZS6uZs&feature=PlayList&p=A36443896C296127&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18]YouTube - Sam Cooke - You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVoOgwiYc8]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like a Man (live)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to jack!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpU78IeTx_c]YouTube - Metro Station - Shake It[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyUWkQj0Q_U]YouTube - Grease - You're The One That I Want [ HQ + subtitle][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSM8tF10ibw]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Then [Music Video][/ame]


----------



## ThePickledPunk

I want to dedicate "They Aint Makin Jews Like Jesus Anymore" by Kinky Friedman and the Texas Jewboys to all the anti-Israel lefties here,   and of course "Cowboy Love" by the Reverend Horton Heat to Gunnysack and Huggy.

And I want to dedicate your ban to Satan.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## driveby

For Xsited, Xenophon and Xotoxi ...........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k6SS6uWI-k]YouTube - DMX - X gon' Give it to ya (Uncensored)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Shenandoah - I Wanna Be Loved Like That



Gunny, I think this belongs in the "songs that make you cry" thread.  That one almost got me.....infact, I think I will put it in there myself right now.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r8cLFS1l8Q]YouTube - FLOWMOTION - Wild Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Vel

This one goes out to all of our veterans and our active military. Happy Veterans Day !

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtmFQLhQ1nY[/ame]


----------



## Vel

This is for all those posters that think trying the 9/11 mastermind in New York is a good idea.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwFh03IzZzM]YouTube - Have You Forgotten[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For the birthday girl!





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZYQr3Ivg6w]YouTube - The Raconteurs- Steady As She Goes[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Said1s' Bday ??????  where's that girl hiding ??


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaQEu6IFc4&feature=channel]YouTube - Elton John - Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word: Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpSwO0aJKHA&feature=channel]YouTube - Elton John - I'm Still Standing: Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to echo!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu1RP34FLXU]YouTube - Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo]YouTube - John Denver - Annie's Song[/ame] To guess who.


----------



## PixieStix

For anyone who is missing someone because of their job, all the conflicting emotions are normal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPtbnf0uOjc]YouTube - Fort Minor - Where'd You Go[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to you know who!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfsp7WnvHV0&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=E21E5615FD7D963D]YouTube - Katy Perry - Ur So Gay[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2svFvI8i8Lo]YouTube - Elvis Presley - DonÂ´t be Cruel 1956[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLVKd1lhgOQ]YouTube - Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry/Get Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrZoJoajBD0]YouTube - Jason Aldean - Big Green Tractor (Not A Slide Show)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all the Warriors past present and future of USMB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a0ORdQU]YouTube - The Warrior Song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Jason Aldean - Big Green Tractor (Not A Slide Show)


 

Wow , a tractor pull. I used to go to them a lot, and drag races. I would have black motor oil all over me after the these events LOL


----------



## Gunny

For Jess ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_uBQ9jvAZU&feature=related]YouTube - ghost[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Pixie  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcIbTNJi-xg]YouTube - Wild Women Do Pretty Woman Soundtrack (HQ) By Colino[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Coyote.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX0rqvF1uyk]YouTube - Dan Seals - We Are One (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to anyone who has gone through a bad break up!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2B-G4LYzG8]YouTube - Naruto Girls [What the Fuck Was I Thinking][/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk8PjwvSdjs&feature=related]YouTube - Jenny Owen Youngs - Drinking Song [King Tuts][/ame]


----------



## Terry

For Gunny; Wishing you the Best Life can give.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHeM-QE3PCE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to gunny's thong!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEzh10_xoqw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

One for Terry, cause she luvs 70s music

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNrZ5aLxyVE[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Thank you and I'm jam'in in my chair too!


----------



## Xenophon

Boz will always be da man...


----------



## Terry

I dare not pick a song for you.  I'll screw that up like before. lol


----------



## Vel

For Shogun and Maggie and anyone else that's looking forward to the KSM show 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUclxp7FxHI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU[/ame]


----------



## driveby

Mountain Man ....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olJokay-uG8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olJokay-uG8[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Luissa, she knows why:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhX5W7JoWI[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I have to spread rep around, sorry!
and thanks.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dztdRzWxMo4&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Terry said:


> For Gunny; Wishing you the Best Life can give.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHeM-QE3PCE


 

That is nice Terry. I tried to rep you for that, but I keep getting this redundant message


----------



## HUGGY

The Beatles wrote this song in India after they discovered the Maharishi Yogi had raped Mia Farrow...I'll dedicate it to the twat.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYck2B_0-DI[/ame]


----------



## alan1

driveby said:


> Mountain Man ....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olJokay-uG8



I resemble that.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

huh?


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

For everyone at USMB:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUHgKBw994A[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWkEBzUxfO8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza

Time heals all wounds and time wounds all heels.  That's what my Daddy told me the day I came home with twin babies to raise alone after I caught their father cheating. 

My Daddy was right.  My ex got paid back in spades--and my Dad and brothers didn't have to hunt him down and beat the shit out of him either (although they dearly wanted to).


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdf1Q5__uvg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-0OSK9UK7M[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

Gunny said:


> *http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1760618*


 
Brother...I can feel it, man!

The title of this thread says it all!


----------



## Gunny

JenyEliza said:


> Time heals all wounds and time wounds all heels.  That's what my Daddy told me the day I came home with twin babies to raise alone after I caught their father cheating.
> 
> My Daddy was right.  My ex got paid back in spades--and my Dad and brothers didn't have to hunt him down and beat the shit out of him either (although they dearly wanted to).



Wanna borrow a gun?


----------



## xotoxi

Gunny said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time heals all wounds and time wounds all heels. That's what my Daddy told me the day I came home with twin babies to raise alone after I caught their father cheating.
> 
> My Daddy was right. My ex got paid back in spades--and my Dad and brothers didn't have to hunt him down and beat the shit out of him either (although they dearly wanted to).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna borrow a gun?
Click to expand...

 
Are you suggesting murder?  Suicide?  Or just some hunting to take her mind off things?


----------



## Gunny

xotoxi said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time heals all wounds and time wounds all heels. That's what my Daddy told me the day I came home with twin babies to raise alone after I caught their father cheating.
> 
> My Daddy was right. My ex got paid back in spades--and my Dad and brothers didn't have to hunt him down and beat the shit out of him either (although they dearly wanted to).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna borrow a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting murder?  Suicide?  Or just some hunting to take her mind off things?
Click to expand...


A loan.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMhHQ8UicQ[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> For everyone at USMB:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUHgKBw994A


I can soooooo relate.  Thanks.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npE8QdDtN4I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Colin  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHbdC1U1EaE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To true friends ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qPcmNdduVU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I wish you could 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTQfERb9HVk[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For hjmick, a fellow music afficiendo and Eve a friend and fellow trouble maker 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5pkkAhETYg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

to the asshole!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7jA-H-jMo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NoLdVATpQ[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

For any Lambda Chis and any aviators:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwDa5dMmfZ4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwDa5dMmfZ4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Pilgrim and Eve!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtofyvUIA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> For Pilgrim and Eve!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtofyvUIA



You're such a goober.


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pilgrim and Eve!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtofyvUIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a goober.
Click to expand...


Why does everyone always call me that?


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Why does everyone always call me that?



Could be worse.


----------



## Luissa

true


----------



## Xenophon

Luissa said:


> true


Goober.


----------



## Luissa

You guys are so mean, I am going to go cry now.


----------



## Xenophon

My work here is done.


----------



## Meister

For anyone who likes Meatloaf




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kQUOfTydg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCjXaEbrLdw[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Luissa said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pilgrim and Eve!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtofyvUIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a goober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does everyone always call me that?
Click to expand...


Why does everyone call you a peanut?


----------



## froggy

For your enjoyment  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuNfWwitXyU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To Luissa  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> To Luissa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E



don't tell anyone but I liked that song for a minute when it came out, because we always partied like we were rockstars.


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD1S1aMJ_I[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjF1bG5LUcs"][/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To men! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh9S3SrRQ6U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mGeETlU74o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcLNkH7csgM[/ame]


----------



## jillian

for shogie... 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zXHPXpdwimY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zXHPXpdwimY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

jillian said:


> for shogie...
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zXHPXpdwimY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zXHPXpdwimY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCov0TYXBp8[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For Sunni Man

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKt9vp-IZg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For Zona

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7CnOY8Wdec[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For Rabbi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjfFpFW9OdA[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzwK9iX--0[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For RetiredGySgt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXKWKaxt3c[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For JD

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zWNUq5v_v4[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj_xE50SlQk"][/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

For Truthspeaker


----------



## HUGGY

*Guess who this is dedicated to?c*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_2Q36QLcQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

HUGGY said:


> *Guess who this is dedicated to?c*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov_2Q36QLcQ



I dunno, who?


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coozQZbwGT0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9t5XK0FhA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEawXBRNaBk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qLtarUJnQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIloPZKY5fM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93niv-kijAY[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

For William Joyce...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpRqvCps_MQ[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Eve, happy NY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3reF1gfkTAc[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Thanks, Elvis. Here's one pour vous! 

Rolling Stones - Stray Cat Blues (Beggar's Banquet) -Original Version - Video


----------



## Phoenix

For ducky 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

oh---I thought teen spirit was after shave lotion or something  but thanks !


----------



## Cold Fusion38

To those who think believing ing God makes more sense than not.


Rush, Freewill

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkUOtLwjvrw[/ame]


----------



## Dante

To all My Fans. You Know Who You Are.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tzy5eaeY5s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tzy5eaeY5s[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Eve
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lphghSeOKHU[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38

To those who still believe the Republican party gives a shit about you............

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxrd_jZJxkg[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Article!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml5QYu9PJIY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA51wyl-9IE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

This one is dedicated to....one mighty pissed off person 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSmy_Cg7n6I&NR=1[/ame]

I would rather see you sleeping in the ground,
I would rather see you sleeping in the ground
Than to stay around here if you're gonna put me down.

Well, I give you all my money, everything I own
Well, I give you all my money, everything I own......


----------



## Coyote

This one is dedicated to....one mighty pissed off person 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSmy_Cg7n6I&NR=1[/ame]

I would rather see you sleeping in the ground,
I would rather see you sleeping in the ground
Than to stay around here if you're gonna put me down.

Well, I give you all my money, everything I own
Well, I give you all my money, everything I own......


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all those who just don't get it ...   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1-85w628oQ[/ame]


----------



## dink

This one is for LuckyDan. I'll be darn, Dan, your screen name reminds me of _Lieutenant Dan....__ __

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcTzFnafPA[/ame]


_


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

dink said:


> This one is for LuckyDan. I'll be darn, Dan, your screen name reminds me of _Lieutenant Dan....__ ___
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcTzFnafPA_


 
Great pick, dink. You've just gven me an idea for my next av.

Here's one for you, on account of you being so classy and all.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2PUhbN99Jc&feature=PlayList&p=94A1CCED0B3212DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11[/ame]


----------



## dink

LuckyDan said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for LuckyDan. I'll be darn, Dan, your screen name reminds me of _Lieutenant Dan....__ ___
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcTzFnafPA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pick, dink. You've just gven me an idea for my next av.
> 
> Here's one for you, on account of you being so classy and all.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2PUhbN99Jc&feature=PlayList&p=94A1CCED0B3212DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11[/ame]
Click to expand...


Just a beautiful choice! Thank you.


----------



## PixieStix

This song, I dedicate to anyone who is loving and caring for a handicapped or sick loved one

They are the brightest stars in the sky  and so are you

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nman6BKDLfA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Just a lunchtime hit and run 

This is for everyone 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxUuDPNbkJk[/ame]

Later


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Just a lunchtime hit and run
> 
> This is for all the everyone
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxUuDPNbkJk
> 
> Later





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PixieStix again.



Bummer Pixie. I'll get you later.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCjXaEbrLdw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

They still don't get it ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWCMhL5qxlE]YouTube - Lesley Gore - You Don't Own Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycze0tiMAPw]YouTube - Collin Raye song Love,Me[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For terry, Mass was just the start 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2KRpRMSu4g]YouTube - Baba O'riley[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

chloe said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Anguille
> 
> sesame street - its not easy being green
> 
> 
> YouTube - sesame street - its not easy being green


 

chloe was nice. Miss her.


----------



## Anguille

Hey you all are supposed to be dedicating the songs you post.  If you don't the default dedication is me ...



... since I am the first dedicatee in the thread.


----------



## Xenophon

For Pixie, because I love the 80s

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83JR2IoI8k]YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (2009 Digital...[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> For Pixie, because I love the 80s
> 
> YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (2009 Digital...




Gee Thanks Let's do the robot  Boogie woogie baby

SCIENCE Yeah


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_jmDscGi7E]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEYVjOnpdak]YouTube - 11-The Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine, Simon & Garfunkel, The Graduate[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> YouTube - 11-The Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine, Simon & Garfunkel, The Graduate


----------



## Luissa




----------



## Terry

For Gunny, just cause I can:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIEyAtgvyqs]YouTube - Brooks and Dunn - Boot Scootin' Boogie[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> For terry, Mass was just the start
> 
> YouTube - Baba O'riley


Oh good song, thank you very much!


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMLa5ZC-B4]YouTube - Mike & The Mechanics - All I Need Is A Miracle[/ame]

Xeno for you, I am not much on the 80's  That time of my life is such a fuzz. lol


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXIHPUmv3k]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - I Just wanna stop[/ame]

for the t

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwlXUE25_Dk]YouTube - vannelli gino hurts to be in love[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza

I dedicate this song to 52nd Street and Charlie Bass:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY8uzqNi4sA]YouTube - General Larry Platt - Pants On The Ground! Full HD![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Silli Sally...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZBCcY0nJao]YouTube - the spy who loved me intro carly simon[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

to all you partisan hacks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM0lm3M1350&feature=PlayList&p=74AA07055032DC91&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=38"]YouTube - Aiboforcen - Not Unique (Dos)[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GbWP7SuNEw&feature=PlayList&p=D782E0F6E2E995D3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2"]YouTube - Aiboforcen - Not Unique (Android lust mix)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

For a certain Daydream Believer.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE]YouTube - Daydream Believer The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy5THitqPBw]YouTube - Jessica Rabbit - Why don't you do right[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Jessica Rabbit - Why don't you do right


----------



## Phoenix

Somebody ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP3C6pEAcmw]YouTube - I'd Come For You-Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist

Special song for Noose:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yalAIGQWiRU]YouTube - S.O.D. - Kill Yourself[/ame]


----------



## rdean

Sunni man thinking about the gays:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOHQs405XcU&feature=related]YouTube - The Cure - Lullaby [Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jean Gray, because its always the 80s in my head

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9riZYUpTw]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Shock the Monkey (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Xeno, cuz it is the 80's in his head 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvl30tbq7wA]YouTube - Peter Gabriel "Big Time"[/ame]

Peter Gabriel's videos and songs were quite entertaining


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Luissa, even though she hates Nickelback ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjWLwON9-ig]YouTube - This Afternoon (With Lyrics) - Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9t5XK0FhA]YouTube - Billy Joel - You May Be Right[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Here is a song for ya Gunny!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvOXP6xwOMk]YouTube - trampled by turtles - whiskey[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Phoenix said:


> For Luissa, even though she hates Nickelback ...
> 
> YouTube - This Afternoon (With Lyrics) - Nickelback



Here is a song for ya! BRat!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas]YouTube - eric clapton wonderful tonight live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Luissa, even though she hates Nickelback ...
> 
> YouTube - This Afternoon (With Lyrics) - Nickelback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a song for ya! BRat!
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qneh8eJTcas]YouTube - eric clapton wonderful tonight live[/ame]
Click to expand...


Why thank you! I love that song.


----------



## Luissa

Phoenix said:


> For Luissa, even though she hates Nickelback ...
> 
> YouTube - This Afternoon (With Lyrics) - Nickelback



I like the beginning, but if you tell anyone I said that. Well I will ......... you know!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I like the beginning, but if you tell anyone I said that. Well I will ......... you know!



My lips are sealed.


----------



## Xenophon

Phoenix said:


> My lips are sealed.


If you say so..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEU5vXmE5mU]YouTube - The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And of course for pixie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU0Pu1Y6jqw]YouTube - Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra Video[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And one for terry back when Music was music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbXlFjTTqtk]YouTube - Smoke On The Water Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And one more, this time for Jill...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M]YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBDF04fQKtQ]YouTube - The Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Ok Xeno, here I hope this covers most 80's. LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVQF7N6w4lI]YouTube - 80s Music Videos - Number One Hits[/ame]

I really like the first song that plays though.


----------



## Luissa

For Dogbert!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HW7YTWeg20]YouTube - Tiny Toon Adventures Intro / Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Ok Xeno, here I hope this covers most 80's. LOL
> 
> YouTube - 80s Music Videos - Number One Hits
> 
> I really like the first song that plays though.


The first sone is Shout by tears for fears.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Xeno, here I hope this covers most 80's. LOL
> 
> YouTube - 80s Music Videos - Number One Hits
> 
> I really like the first song that plays though.
> 
> 
> 
> The first sone is Shout by tears for fears.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLaYKFQJ-hg]YouTube - Tears For Fears - Shout[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> For Dogbert!
> YouTube - Tiny Toon Adventures Intro / Lyrics



I use to love that show and I still own the video game of it for Sega Genesis. 

Though this show I liked even more, and it was first made when I was alive.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA0TS9l_nJE]YouTube - Animaniacs Intro[/ame]


----------



## Luissa




----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


>



It was a very educational show too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc&feature=related]YouTube - Animaniacs - Nations Of The World[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUDDaEOvuY&feature=related]YouTube - Wakko's 50 State Capitols[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvy0wRLD5s8&feature=related]YouTube - Animaniacs - Presidents[/ame]

I use to love singing along.


----------



## Luissa

I bet!


----------



## Luissa

Here is another one for you and I guess Xeno too!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7CuJ8cR9sg]YouTube - Alphaville - Forever Young[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I bet!



True story: When I was younger, I use to think Wakko was voiced by Ringo Starr himself.


----------



## Xenophon

For Terry again, from my favorite 70s band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xjr9v5ehk]YouTube - Slip Kid - The Who[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for silli sally:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcAJ9siMseA]YouTube - Sheena Easton - Strut[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story: When I was younger, I use to think Wakko was voiced by Ringo Starr himself.
Click to expand...

Here is some Ringo for ya!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zx8DGD-Kn0&feature=related]YouTube - No-no song-Ringo Starr[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Here is some Ringo for ya!
> YouTube - No-no song-Ringo Starr



But Ringo doesn't really have any good music.  

For you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHYnS9Dm-g8&feature=related]YouTube - Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Well I love the Ringo song, especially the part about ending up on the floor.

And thanks, I loved that song in junior high when you were still in daycare.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> For Terry again, from my favorite 70s band
> 
> YouTube - Slip Kid - The Who


Thank you Xeno, been watching this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ1miZIRwQs]YouTube - 70s Classic Rock Hits - A 70's Music Video Compilation[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Well I love the Ringo song, especially the part about ending up on the floor.
> 
> And thanks, I loved that song in junior high when you were still in daycare.



 I'll have to listen to it.

And .

How about Hootie? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbJU61C5VkQ]YouTube - Only Wanna Be With You (live) - Hootie And The Blowfish[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Nope, not a Hootie fan!


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Thank you Xeno, been watching this one.
> 
> YouTube - 70s Classic Rock Hits - A 70's Music Video Compilation


The 70s was when bands could actually perform their songs live and they sounded like the studio versions.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> Nope, not a Hootie fan!



 Crazy!

How about Neil?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI8FIm1Mrw0]YouTube - neil diamond - Hello Again - The Very Best of Neil Diamond[/ame]

(I know Xeno is going to kill me for this one. )


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> The 70s was when bands could actually perform their songs live and they sounded like the studio versions.



Drugs are one helluva thing.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not a Hootie fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> How about Neil?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI8FIm1Mrw0]YouTube - neil diamond - Hello Again - The Very Best of Neil Diamond[/ame]
> 
> (I know Xeno is going to kill me for this one. )
Click to expand...

Bass level gay.


----------



## Luissa

Dogbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not a Hootie fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> How about Neil?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI8FIm1Mrw0]YouTube - neil diamond - Hello Again - The Very Best of Neil Diamond[/ame]
> 
> (I know Xeno is going to kill me for this one. )
Click to expand...


I love Neil!
This is favorite one, though! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmV_YJm5jAc]YouTube - Neil Diamond-Sweet Caroline[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> I love Neil!
> This is favorite one, though!
> YouTube - Neil Diamond-Sweet Caroline



As a Sox fan, I agree. But your name isn't Caroline. 

*Cue Required Journey song*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKorl7Ouht0]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Bass level gay.



Even Neil can't reach that.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Xeno, been watching this one.
> 
> YouTube - 70s Classic Rock Hits - A 70's Music Video Compilation
> 
> 
> 
> The 70s was when bands could actually perform their songs live and they sounded like the studio versions.
Click to expand...

I know right!  Loved boston too, "More then a feeling"


----------



## Phoenix

Dogbert said:


> It was a very educational show too.
> 
> I use to love singing along.



These guys were better:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg6OTTbKsmQ]YouTube - Are You Pondering What I'm Pondering[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li5nMsXg1Lk]YouTube - parts of the brain[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIu4fP4fOHE]YouTube - Pinky and the Brain, Tongue Twister[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

"They're Coming to Take Me Away" By Louis the XVI

To Octoldit


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djP8zIwCp3I]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Desperado[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

I dedicate this song to myself.  Because I need to cheer up.

"French Erotic Film"

French Erotic Film or Colin Mochrie versus Jesus H. Christ | Flash Videos


----------



## Phoenix

For Coyote  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHUkOmO6Dw]YouTube - Alison Krauss - Can't Find My Way Home[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Awesome!  You found it  

Damn...have to spread around more rep before I can give it to you


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote said:


> Awesome!  You found it
> 
> Damn...have to spread around more rep before I can give it to you



It's one that I was looking for.  

Meh - rep. It comes, it goes ... we get no T-shirt even.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPD0uhQhCnI]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Homesick (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUiDxNzWXC0]YouTube - Todd Rundgren Hello It's Me[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw]YouTube - Boston-More Than A Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For silliwilli pixie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz3gpKCjRTM]YouTube - The Who Sister Disco[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jill, get up and dance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12wNmn87KM]YouTube - Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive (Promo Clip)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And one for eve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqBxjx9gPcE]YouTube - Your Mama don't Dance by Loggins and Messina[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Some 80s for Xenophon ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2rvxWyxR28]YouTube - 80's Music Compilation Part 1 Some Of The Best 80's Songs[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Another for Jill, since she complains I don't post enough Disco.

Dancing to this was tough, as it was a looooooooooooong song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_jIJGPrj0g]YouTube - HOT STREAK - BODY WORK[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Another 80s tune, this time for eve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tI1_KlO6xI]YouTube - Culture Club - Time (Clock Of The Heart) (2004 Digital...[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0yd1DC1KgA]YouTube - Brad Paisley: She's Everything To Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For everybody who is

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For all those in the Truther movement.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W42rMjYWlk]YouTube - Jive Talkin'[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

For the Doctor's buddy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OruPKi0c8A]YouTube - Glen Campbell - By The Time I Get To Phoenix[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> For Jill, get up and dance
> 
> YouTube - Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive (Promo Clip)




Thanks for the moving around music, Xeno...now here's two for you:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRDTBNVWKOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GRDTBNVWKOw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

and

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44pYL9-XOW0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44pYL9-XOW0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo9t5XK0FhA]YouTube - Billy Joel - You May Be Right[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

More dance music for Jill, this time in the 80s.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiLziusKW4s]YouTube - Lionel Richie - All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for eve, some lip curlin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for Jean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRvPoCWElOc]YouTube - run like hell- the wall[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGfbl7K2ucU]YouTube - Helplessly Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> More dance music for Jill, this time in the 80s.
> 
> YouTube - Lionel Richie - All Night Long



how 'bout this one from the 80's, Xeno?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WEFCM1fOLUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WEFCM1fOLUk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - One Year Of Love[/ame]


----------



## driveby

MaggieMae


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lc7uJ1tFUk]YouTube - The Hives- Walk Idiot Walk- W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jill, believe it or not Blondie was huge in the punk movement yet did this song and became a huge disco hit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXlaOsNBDkk]YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for jean, who actually is a blondie 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWhkbDMISl8]YouTube - Blondie - Hanging On The Telephone[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> For Jill, believe it or not Blondie was huge in the punk movement yet did this song and became a huge disco hit.
> 
> YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass



Yep


----------



## PixieStix

To all USMB members who have people they disagree with  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTPLUcQAjk]YouTube - Queen - Bicycle Race[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jill, believe it or not Blondie was huge in the punk movement yet did this song and became a huge disco hit.
> 
> YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

You would get more dedications if you noticed I make them for you.


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jill, believe it or not Blondie was huge in the punk movement yet did this song and became a huge disco hit.
> 
> YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would get more dedications if you noticed I make them for you.
Click to expand...



You taklin to me? you dedicated a song to little ole me?  

I notice when I am noticed


----------



## PixieStix

For my friend Xeno

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRL9NLQqP8]YouTube - Blondie - Rapture[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> For terry
> 
> YouTube - Boston-More Than A Feeling


Thank you baby cakes! Love that song, great choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bk1983

For the SAINTS!!!!!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCrZfTkG1c]YouTube - Queen - We are the champions, live[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

for Harry ... for his name's sake!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDcHMYgW278]YouTube - Harry Chapin, Taxi[/ame]


----------



## froggy

To Dis.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhtgxS6z9yo]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

To all my fellow Veterans.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWrMeBR8W-c]YouTube - Toby Keith - American Soldier[/ame]


----------



## jillian

a birthday dedication. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-hF_QrvfR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-hF_QrvfR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> For Jill, believe it or not Blondie was huge in the punk movement yet did this song and became a huge disco hit.
> 
> YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass



Thanks. She was the coolest woman on the planet then. lol. 

Here's one for ya... heard it on the radio this a.m

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bsr8I_FDBAg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bsr8I_FDBAg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:


> a birthday dedication.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-hF_QrvfR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V-hF_QrvfR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dr Grump

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHFFuukk9Y8]YouTube - Dragon - April Sun In Cuba[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

jillian said:


> Thanks. She was the coolest woman on the planet then. lol.
> 
> Here's one for ya... heard it on the radio this a.m
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bsr8I_FDBAg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bsr8I_FDBAg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Cool.

Time for you to get funky Jill,  with Stevie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OJsYwLs7yE]YouTube - stevie wonder "superstition"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

This for the people who asked why the Who played this at the Superbowl, its their song.

This is the live clip, made while Keith Moon and the Ox where still alive.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNeVHv3Mlg]YouTube - The Who - Baba O'riley (live Keith Moon)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Hey, Xeno... here's two more for you!
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIXHks5z8Tw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIXHks5z8Tw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc8EdFNqq-I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc8EdFNqq-I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

jillian said:


> Hey, Xeno... here's two more for you!
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIXHks5z8Tw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIXHks5z8Tw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc8EdFNqq-I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc8EdFNqq-I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Oldies but goodies.


----------



## Xenophon

And another one for Jill, this is one of my all time dance songs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-icsN57quM]YouTube - France Joli - The Heart To Break The Heart (1980)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Good one! She did another of my favorites, too.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5hUKHjjO1_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5hUKHjjO1_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

For my buddy Xeno:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG6UNn7l-aw]YouTube - The Cure - Pictures Of You[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And right back to Jean!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxgGAnLvMwQ]YouTube - Speak to Me/Breathe - Pink Floyd (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for the Eel lady---who else ?

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0-Q3cp3cp88&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0-Q3cp3cp88&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

For Terry, just because.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDh2sYQRpo]YouTube - Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbLRf0j80wU]YouTube - Iggy Pop - I wanna be your dog - 1979 - live[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I always liked this version.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00&feature=related]YouTube - The Sex Pistols - My Way[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

This one is for Pixie, she will get the inside joke 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzcjlKCJDnU]YouTube - Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for Silli Sally



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px__SsVXX_0]YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)



you sure that's not for Jillian?


----------



## Xenophon

elvis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure that's not for Jillian?
Click to expand...

Yes.

Patti was considered a punk queen, the frenchie will understand.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure that's not for Jillian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Patti was considered a punk queen, the frenchie will understand.
Click to expand...


because the night was written by springsteen.


----------



## Xenophon

For eve, because its also the 70s in my head.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f7LwuVF8Oo]YouTube - Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)



I love that song!


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure that's not for Jillian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Patti was considered a punk queen, the frenchie will understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenophon

Luissa said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Silli Sally
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song!
Click to expand...

Its one of the best of its time, a personal fav of mine.


----------



## elvis

Alright.  I'll dedicate this one to Jillian, then.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8JcWD1rHVo]YouTube - Because The Night - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85[/ame]


----------



## elvis

and this one, too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN6zFN8cAPs]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Blinded By The Light[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I like their version better. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtAJy2nFVM]YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> For Terry, just because.
> 
> YouTube - Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ


Thank you.....trying to understand the "Just Because" LOL


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Terry, just because.
> 
> YouTube - Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.....trying to understand the "Just Because" LOL
Click to expand...

Because I had no reason to pick that particular song.


----------



## Phoenix

A few days early ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv8O4-Q3Fd8]YouTube - Martina McBride - Valentine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8295rOMvtQI]YouTube - Incubus - Wish You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Luissa said:


> I like their version better.
> YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Live 1976)



Origina always best.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RUjnqH3kMw]YouTube - The Bee Gees- I've Gotta Get a Message to You[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuAeV7Q-YF8]YouTube - Mona Lisa and mad Hatters - Heart Live in Seattle[/ame]


----------



## jillian

froggy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like their version better.
> YouTube - Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded by the light (Live 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origina always best.
Click to expand...


Bruce's is the original.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yuc4BI5NWU]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen: THIS LAND IS YOUR LAND[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoaKRtFOV5U]YouTube - Black Hawk, Goodbye Says It All[/ame]


----------



## elvis

to california girl. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU5IODKNbNs]YouTube - The Beach boys California girls #45[/ame]


----------



## elvis

and california girl again. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2CyQ7Eslg4]YouTube - David Lee Roth-California girls[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Ahhhh, Elvis gave me a Valentines present! YAY!


----------



## Phoenix

My Valentine ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

RDean



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA]YouTube - The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## jeckwillson

The posted videos are really good and can anyone suggest me some new song to dedicate it to my spouse?Please help me.Thanks in advance.


----------



## PixieStix

jeckwillson said:


> The posted videos are really good and can anyone suggest me some new song to dedicate it to my spouse?Please help me.Thanks in advance.



You have to first tell us how you feel about your spouse.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHcZ5-b3Vg]YouTube - I'll Be Watching You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - I'll Be Watching You



That video is odd ...


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - I'll Be Watching You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is odd ...
Click to expand...


Well, sometimes there are some people that are like that and they can't take a subtle hint in the form of a .... ummm... brick?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Well, sometimes there are some people that are like that and they can't take a subtle hint in the form of a .... ummm... brick?



you have your own stalker(s)?

Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sometimes there are some people that are like that and they can't take a subtle hint in the form of a .... ummm... brick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have your own stalker(s)?
> 
> Some guys have all the luck.
Click to expand...


Woohoo! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuYvKLZXKhI]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Some Guys Have All The Luck[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM]YouTube - Alison Krauss-The Lucky One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> YouTube - Rod Stewart - Some Guys Have All The Luck


----------



## PixieStix

So there 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96jFtzVa80A]YouTube - Ace of Base - The Sign[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYOOezs3DA]YouTube - Bob Marley - Get Up Stand Up (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z7eZGRlKd0]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Not For You[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9XEy8ZjDjQ]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Glorified G (Boston '94)[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

Xenophon said:


> Its one of the best of its time, a personal fav of mine.




That is a really gay post.


----------



## Xenophon

For eve, since I haven't dedicated a song to my subjects in awhile!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M]YouTube - Rick James - Super Freak[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jill, my favorite band of the late 70s early 80s, the Police.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td7_ZLWPaaE]YouTube - Roxanne - The Police[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Pixie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg]YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for Jean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> And for Jean:
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle



*A few things:*

1) Why that song?

2) Look how young he looks there. When will the fools learn plastic surgery just makes you look like a plastic blow up doll?

3) One night, long ago, I had a few too many vodkas, and sang that song at Karaoke!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

For old Rocks and all the other True Believers.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZxAHBsDA2M"]Come and see the pyramids[/ame]

He has been owned.


Back in the day, there was a story that Carters chief of staff looked down the front of the Egyptian Ambassador`s wife's dress and said `Ive Always wanted to see the pyramids.`

When the story came out, everyone denied it.  But the next time Jordan had a press conference, the press corps sang the first verse of this song to him.


----------



## Xenophon

Echeaux Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jean:
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A few things:*
> 
> 1) Why that song?
> 
> 2) Look how young he looks there. When will the fools learn plastic surgery just makes you look like a plastic blow up doll?
> 
> 3) One night, long ago, I had a few too many vodkas, and sang that song at Karaoke!
Click to expand...

The King knows all.


----------



## Luissa

For Xeno, and his next Tea Party event. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UbGtjnluyY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> Echeaux Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jean:
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A few things:*
> 
> 1) Why that song?
> 
> 2) Look how young he looks there. When will the fools learn plastic surgery just makes you look like a plastic blow up doll?
> 
> 3) One night, long ago, I had a few too many vodkas, and sang that song at Karaoke!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The King knows all.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJsQSb9RFo0]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Hound Dog[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> For Pixie
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)



Thank you for the dedication,Xeno, but I just have to wonder why this song?

It happens to be one of my all time favorites, since it first came out. Annie Lennox was sooo cool!


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pixie
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the dedication,Xeno, but I just have to wonder why this song?
> 
> It happens to be one of my all time favorites, since it first came out. Annie Lennox was sooo cool!
Click to expand...

The King knows all.


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Pixie
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the dedication,Xeno, but I just have to wonder why this song?
> 
> It happens to be one of my all time favorites, since it first came out. Annie Lennox was sooo cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The King knows all.
Click to expand...


Yeah tis true
The big question is:
 Why do some want to use others and why do others want to be abused?


----------



## Xenophon

Since Pixie loves Annie as I do, another, this may be my all time fav location video, the Scottish coast is just a great backdrop.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzFnYcIqj6I]YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> For Jill, my favorite band of the late 70s early 80s, the Police.
> 
> YouTube - Roxanne - The Police



I just saw that... 

thanks. I remember hearing it for the first time when I went to see The Secret Policeman's Other Ball...

Sting sounded like he was from another planet... was beautiful.


----------



## Xenophon

jillian said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jill, my favorite band of the late 70s early 80s, the Police.
> 
> YouTube - Roxanne - The Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that...
> 
> thanks. I remember hearing it for the first time when I went to see The Secret Policeman's Other Ball...
> 
> Sting sounded like he was from another planet... was beautiful.
Click to expand...

Early Police where da shitz.

Another for you, from my new wave days, because I just can't enough!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FBfAQ-NDE]YouTube - Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough (Remastered Video)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jean, because somehow we all feel this way now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDWtLTwQRrc]YouTube - 24 once in a lifetime (Talking Heads)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Xenophon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Jill, my favorite band of the late 70s early 80s, the Police.
> 
> YouTube - Roxanne - The Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that...
> 
> thanks. I remember hearing it for the first time when I went to see The Secret Policeman's Other Ball...
> 
> Sting sounded like he was from another planet... was beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Early Police where da shitz.
> 
> Another for you, from my new wave days, because I just can't enough!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FBfAQ-NDE]YouTube - Depeche Mode - Just Can't Get Enough (Remastered Video)[/ame]
Click to expand...


cool... this one was my favorite to pogo to:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g1T71PGd-J0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g1T71PGd-J0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## CrimsonWhite

For Sidestreamer-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE]YouTube - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye[/ame]

http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...e-back-after-a-short-leave-2.html#post2033945


----------



## Xenophon

Was listening to that on my Ipod before, its the shame the Knack never did more, good hard music from the late 70s.

And since you are into the Knack Jill, here is there only other hit song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc3KXwd8ZWQ[/ame]


----------



## jillian

I love that one! 

Heard this on the radio when i was in the market before.. i couldn't believe i heard Nick Lowe while shopping. 
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TM4RtUo5s0g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TM4RtUo5s0g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> Since Pixie loves Annie as I do, another, this may be my all time fav location video, the Scottish coast is just a great backdrop.
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again



Thank you, I love that song. Annie is so cool. 

BTW, it is raining today


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Pixie loves Annie as I do, another, this may be my all time fav location video, the Scottish coast is just a great backdrop.
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love that song. Annie is so cool.
> 
> BTW, it is raining today
Click to expand...

Supposed to rain here also.

Here comes the rain again, falling on my head like a memory, falling on my head like a new  emotion...


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Pixie loves Annie as I do, another, this may be my all time fav location video, the Scottish coast is just a great backdrop.
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love that song. Annie is so cool.
> 
> BTW, it is raining today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposed to rain here also.
> 
> Here comes the rain again, falling on my head like a memory, falling on my head like a new  emotion...
Click to expand...



Remember when politics was not a religion, and music was fun?

This is for you, thanks for taking me back to some fun times

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwqJfOd2v8"]YouTube - TAKE ME TO THE RIVER ~ TALKING HEADS ~ (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Newby:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjFqU625JY]YouTube - Bad Religion - Before You Die lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For Proletarian:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyLN9Dv9YvU]YouTube - Have Faith in God (Gaye Arbuckle/Mississippi Mass Choir)[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Meister said:


> For Proletarian:
> 
> YouTube - Have Faith in God (Gaye Arbuckle/Mississippi Mass Choir)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVRX8hgJPcU]YouTube - Bad Religion - God's Love lyrics[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaGzdOg6EIY&feature=related]YouTube - In the Name of God Studio Version - Dream Theater (Pt. 1)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAsVYKEAjY8]YouTube - In the Name of God Studio Version - Dream Theater (Pt. 2)[/ame]

Lala Song Player - Empty The Sky by Divinity Destroyed

Lala Song Player - Sweet Heresy by Divinity Destroyed


----------



## Phoenix

Happy Hump Day, EZ!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyKdTNWwLg]YouTube - Ratt-Slip Of The Lip (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Phoenix said:


> Happy Hump Day, EZ!
> 
> YouTube - Ratt-Slip Of The Lip (Official Music Video)



You're lucky I don't neg people for bad taste in music! 


But,uh, thanks friend!


----------



## elvis

Echeaux Zulu said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day, EZ!
> 
> YouTube - Ratt-Slip Of The Lip (Official Music Video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky I don't neg people for bad taste in music!
> 
> 
> But,uh, thanks friend!
Click to expand...


behave yourself.  Or I'll post poison on here.


----------



## Phoenix

Echeaux Zulu said:


> You're lucky I don't neg people for bad taste in music!
> 
> 
> But,uh, thanks friend!



Didn't say it was my taste. Just knew how much you like em.


----------



## dilloduck

For my man bunny----

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WANNqr-vcx0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WANNqr-vcx0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jillian

Hey Xeno...an oldie but a goodie for ya... 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/juGWG5J2Hic&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/juGWG5J2Hic&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Someone say Poison?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqjGywYOI8&feature=PlayList&p=C6BA18D66762C86E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - POISON - Nothin' but a good time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To Rachel:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3_VayIfeqg]YouTube - CROSBY STILLS AND NASH JUST A SONG BEFORE I GO[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCf34TVSSQ]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Watch the Wind Blow By[/ame]


----------



## Terry

For Xeno

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekta6EKhb2g]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With a Little Help From My Friends[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPDeOBqSfow]YouTube - Sarah Buxton - Innocence - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4]YouTube - "I Melt" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To Eve!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z50ZveXL-Ps]YouTube - Breakdown - Jack Johnson[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RntL-2uwt_g]YouTube - Bob Marley-"three little birds"[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all the so called "progressives"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFku0P7qTA]YouTube - Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

inetryconydot said:


> Some may feel squeamish about eating it, but rabbit has a fan base that grows as cooks discover how easy they are to raise  and how good the meat tastes.



I have never heard that song 

And still haven't


----------



## Barb

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Bob Marley-"three little birds"



My favorite "spring cleaning" music!


----------



## Meister

inetryconydot said:


> Some may feel squeamish about eating it, but rabbit has a fan base that grows as cooks discover how easy they are to raise  and how good the meat tastes.



Do you suggest, Rock, Classic Rock, or Classical music with that meal?


----------



## PixieStix

Meister said:


> inetryconydot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some may feel squeamish about eating it, but rabbit has a fan base that grows as cooks discover how easy they are to raise  and how good the meat tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suggest, Rock, Classic Rock, or Classical music with that meal?
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD22a4APsCg]YouTube - The Original Beverly Hillbillies Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Sarah and AllieBaba  Kisses! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTJrNJ5lA]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

all yours GC 

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kybeq2dWBf8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kybeq2dWBf8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

EZ---it's you

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-9-R9S1m4dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-9-R9S1m4dA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlKz6Oe-kss]YouTube - Highlander III Sorcerer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Masquerade -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKipMUbXPKo]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Great day to be alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRNJ9UCHlU"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRNJ9UCHlU[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6MCvMONVM]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Built To Last[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Wow it is working now


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yippie.

For Pixie:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9K4BKkLaCI]YouTube - Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Best Phil Collins song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Riw7j9b8fM8]YouTube - Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Here is a song for baldy!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiJBjv911VM]YouTube - Genesis - I Can't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Here is a song for baldy!
> YouTube - Genesis - I Can't Dance



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egJR3K6UIJY]YouTube - Phil Collins Farewell Tour - Drums and "Take Me Home"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

That is awesome!


----------



## Phoenix

For Tom Clancy, who introduced me to this group  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIwUxq0BMSE]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Today (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dante

to  most all of you...

[youtube]A-OVQX7cYxE[/youtube]

"your mind is so narrow, and it's no surprise..

... if you fell on a pin you'd be blind in both eyes"

"until your ears come apart, I'd better tighten up your wig"


----------



## Phoenix

For xsited1 ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etr7UtnUflM]YouTube - Darius Rucker - Alright[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For dante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA]YouTube - "Chocolate Rain" Original Song by Tay Zonday[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Jess

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXwCrCGFb4A]YouTube - The Eagles - Learn to be Still[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My friend, Pixie  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1xF1L8ZS7s]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - Unstoppable (Olympics Mix) - Team USA Soundtrack Official Video (HD)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

For Cynthia Scott in Nome, Texas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6vt8_yXNvw]YouTube - Eddie Money - Walk On Water (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

JW Frogen's theme song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yg8MuaWMT0&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss Me, I'm Shitfaced By: Dropkick Murphys[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Phoenix said:


> For Tom Clancy, who introduced me to this group
> 
> YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Today (Video)



a failed video for Clancy?

_too friggin' funny_


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_jAsR-TqeM]YouTube - Styx - Show Me The Way Live 1996[/ame]

for the t
i do miss you.


----------



## LuckyDan

To those who love the sunrise

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G_JfAalRUI]YouTube - Bad Company - Morning Sun[/ame]

from those who dread it


----------



## Dis

GZ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Dante said:


> a failed video for Clancy?
> 
> _too friggin' funny_



*sigh*

Not failed - just quiet.  



Sorry, Clancy.  My bad.  Here you go, my friend:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQSxwzOngMU]YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk]YouTube - Styx - Man In The Wilderness[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwQZLBYGVU]YouTube - Styx "Snowblind" James Young Tommy Shaw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8]YouTube - Patty Loveless & Vince Gill (My Kind Of Woman - My Kind Of Man (Live).[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsTfpodN23w]YouTube - Strong Enough Sheryl Crow Lyrics[/ame]

I am.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TswE_dN4qW0]YouTube - The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiEhSCyRGxs]YouTube - Hard as a stone (A camp) Bitchy woman evil sexy[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Bah, the king is forgotten again, but he does not forget others.

For Pixie Stix:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOOiZAHFvfc]YouTube - "Here Comes My Girl" - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - DAMN THE TORPEDOES[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2djcNjNkoJI]YouTube - The Pretenders - Brass In Pocket[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for jill, another cool Pretenders song;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEYGyfkULB0]YouTube - Pretenders - Mystery Achievement[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For terry, the always cool Steve Miller Band:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyoRzZrF00]YouTube - Steve miller Band - Abracadabra[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And For Eve, who has forgotten her king:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OJsYwLs7yE]YouTube - stevie wonder "superstition"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And for Luissa:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvfb8GcKAWs]YouTube - Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police[/ame]


----------



## Dis

GZ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i8ZCp3-n7w]YouTube - David Cook - Light On[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oofSnsGkops]YouTube - James Blunt - You're Beautiful [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Xeno

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0l3QWUXVho]YouTube - NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND - HQ Best Version. New Audio.[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> For Xeno
> 
> YouTube - NICK LOWE - CRUEL TO BE KIND - HQ Best Version. New Audio.


I have to be, in the right measure.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiyXx3T3Igc]YouTube - STATLER BROTHERS 2002 - DO YOU KNOW YOU ARE MY SUNSHINE.mpg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To all those sitting in the dark 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVC2domsLkY]YouTube - night lights on earth[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRWi6vSV-E]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC- TUSK[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE5XvbtWbFk&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Stars Over Texas[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQEy4Dr5zEc]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - If it makes you happy (with lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## del

for me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc]YouTube - The Ramones - I wanna be sedated[/ame]


----------



## Dis

del said:


> for me
> 
> YouTube - The Ramones - I wanna be sedated



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY]YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

for usmb members!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSPZjdEtfS4]YouTube - Us and Them- Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Here is to Gunny and is little extremist comment. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeDM_aP4IJc]YouTube - Rhett Akins KISS MY COUNTRY ASS[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for truthmatters    

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZDAEXn8RJFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZDAEXn8RJFs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

Here is one for you and Gunny, Dildo. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPIlONnDi58]YouTube - Neil Young - Dirty Old Man (live 2007)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E2ZB2KTC6E]YouTube - UTFO - Fairy Tale Lover[/ame]         


for all the Fairy tale lovers


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPD1yKPTzGM]YouTube - The Streets Of Baltimore by Charley Pride[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Pixie - it just seems to go with your personality and avatar.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Phoenix said:


> Pixie - it just seems to go with your personality and avatar.
> 
> YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance



Thank you, sweet one. I do hope all my loved ones and friends dance, and can rise above all the roadblocks of life. And there are many.

I do love that song!


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Thank you, sweet one. *I do hope all my loved ones and friends dance, and can rise above all the roadblocks of life. And there are many.*
> 
> I do love that song!




Amen, sister.


----------



## Phoenix

Home.  *sigh*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Home (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Dis

GZ..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUw9LTCtR0g]YouTube - Jem - Maybe I'm Amazed[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For pixie, another of my all time fav songs, back when John was king...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj-4t9drUlM]YouTube - Across the Universe[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

More Beatles, this time for Terry:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk3Sez9TC9E&feature=related]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> For pixie, another of my all time fav songs, back when John was king...
> 
> YouTube - Across the Universe




That is very cool of you Xeno. Thank you!


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For pixie, another of my all time fav songs, back when John was king...
> 
> YouTube - Across the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very cool of you Xeno. Thank you!
Click to expand...

They were an amazing band.


----------



## Xenophon

This one is for Jill, as we continue the beatles thing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ls8Mhoafn0&feature=fvw]YouTube - My Sweet Lord[/ame]

Probaly the best of the George songs.


----------



## Xenophon

One last one, for Jean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukdvUknD2-M]YouTube - The Beatles - She's Leaving Home[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

For Proletarian!  And others....!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXf2PbEPQ-Y]YouTube - STYX- "Show Me The Way"[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

Rob--

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnieh0Y1V-o&feature=related]YouTube - High Sierra Trio Linda Ronstadt Dolly Parton Emmylou Harris[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

J...I owe you an apology.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvdpRVFywvM[/ame]


----------



## Gerard

I am crazy about this video I want to dedicate the same song to my friends....


----------



## Said1

Pour Moi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trYrBzlD47o]YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Imma be[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Dr. House has been very busy ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vNbqhSWPhg]YouTube - It's in His Kiss[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Mark, who loves Julio Iglasias  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9s25OUdspE]YouTube - Julio Iglesias "Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tA9Cr8iKW0]YouTube - Bruce springsteen i am on fire[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Viet Nam Vets

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKl0hEw-INQ&feature=related]YouTube - Khe Sanh - Cold Chisel[/ame]

I left my heart to the sappers 'round Khe Sahn
And I sold my soul with my cigarettes, to a black market man
I've had to Vietnam cold turkey, from the ocean to the silver city
And it's only other vets could understa-and
'Bout the long forgotten dockside guarantees
How there were no V-day heroes in nineteen seventy-three
How we sailed into Sydney Harbour, I saw an old friend but I couldn't kiss her
And she was lined, and I was home to the lucky land
She was like so many more from that time on
Their lives were all so empty, until they'd found there chosen one
And their legs were often open but their minds were always closed
And their hearts were held in fast suburban chains
And the legal pads were yellow, hours long paypackets lean
And the telex writers clattered where the gunships once had been
The carparks made me jumpy and I never stopped the dreams
Or the growing need for speed and novacaine
So I worked across the country from end to end
I tried to find a place to settle down, where my mixed up life could mend
I held a job on an oil-rig, a-flyin' choppers when I could
But the nightlife nearly drove me round the bend
And I've travelled round the world from year to year-ear-ear
And each one found me aimless, one more year the worse for wear
And I've been back to South East Asia, you know the answer sure ain't there
But I'm driftin' north to check things out agai-ai-ain
Well the last plane out of Sydney's almost go-one
And only seven flyin' hours, till I'll be landin' in Hong Kong
And there ain't nothin' like the kisses from a jaded Chinese princess
I'm gonna hit some Hong Kong mattress all night lo-ong
Well the last plane out of Sydney's almost gone-aca


----------



## Phoenix

Mark -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw8B7oyi_Sk]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Pixie, a little Billy Joel. I actually remmeber buying this album when it came out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQSF1bFMsk]YouTube - Billy Joel - Movin' Out (Anthony's Song)[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

Gay.

But I mean that in a Flintstones way.


----------



## Xenophon

For terry this time, same album, different song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIUeyDLV6LQ&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]9S-3ukL4KPA[/youtube]

*
Nappy Dugout: For Team Tea Party & The USMB Birthers*


----------



## Xenophon

Continuing with Billy, this time for Jill, a song that only people born in NY really understand.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO2l7qtyyBw&feature=related]YouTube - BILLY JOEL- " New York State of Mind "[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Back to 'the stranger', this time for jean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqnpeG--bkU&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joel - Only the Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And lastly, for Eve, Bob Seger:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnF0IKBPTEg]YouTube - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Her Strut[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QfEiDO9opg]YouTube - All You Need Is Love - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## random3434

For Xeno! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6gD_CwF5YM]YouTube - the sugar hill gang rapper's delight[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmwYPPwj1RM]YouTube - You save me.[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fas7uDwzHtI]YouTube - Frank Zappa - The San Clemente Magnetic Deviation, Live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]vLFF2P8fInI[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg]YouTube - "Love You Out Loud" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

For Dis

[youtube]KaLbCivhO-8[/youtube]


----------



## Dis

Paulie said:


> For Dis
> 
> [youtube]KaLbCivhO-8[/youtube]



  Mudvayne rules!


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_kFk4jL4vw]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here by me (lyrics & music)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

To K

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUFBubpZJwg&feature=related]YouTube - Paulette Carlson --"I'll Start With You"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I've learned that prayer is powerful.  So this is for those who need prayer the most. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n2IU7QJQj4]YouTube - Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Starring ~ Jaime Pressly / Jaron :: Official Video[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Xeno 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83JR2IoI8k]YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (2009 Digital...[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko77T9GubT8]YouTube - Surrogates- Breaking Benjamin "I Will Not Bow"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

PixieStix said:


> For Xeno
> 
> YouTube - Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (2009 Digital...



Good heavens Miss Sakimoto, you're beautiful!


----------



## PixieStix

For Echo, and Boot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L886mjb0O8]YouTube - Paul Davis-I go Crazy[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For CaliGirl and Si Modo, and me  

Mon amie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQGNpRnFNgM"]YouTube - Mon amie la rose, Francoise Hardy[/ame]

A lifetime comes and goes
And so my  friend the rose was dead at break of day
The moon is shining bright  and in my dreams tonight
Beneath the starlit sky, my friend the rose  goes by
He has seen my dreams I see
A soul that wouldn't die,  still watching over me
Whatever fortune brings
I'll hope for  better things or life will just be grey


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lJYN3FfC0"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Conspiracist

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPUe1nv4gIk]YouTube - Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5NSV3Iub84]YouTube - I write the songs - Barry Manilow[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related]YouTube - A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Phoenix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c"]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Here ya go bones !!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K5IS45jT468&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K5IS45jT468&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Valerie

For Shogun!  





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv5QzFFHqzc]YouTube - Sublime - Scarlet Begonias[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For Bentlight:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA]YouTube - The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To PixieStix ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To Rachel ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

for Susan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVFRMSwuq0]YouTube - Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny, Enjoy my friend

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

This is for my good mates here at USMB. Thank you for your support, your thoughts and prayers. I am proud to count you among my friends. Bless you all!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1_3vgfu1E0&feature=related]YouTube - Tears In Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

And for my BEST friend...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWhuPl2TrS8]YouTube - You've Got A Friend[/ame]


----------



## random3434

I'll be seeing you!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2AgdxJYP74]YouTube - Michael Bublé - I'll be seeing you[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz5bSv3y3JU]YouTube - Heart of Oak and A Life on the Ocean Wave (Royal Navy and Royal Marines Marches)[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck




----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSfFYxSdKdo"]YouTube - the gratitude campaign (full length)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

for my disco loving friend. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I]YouTube - I Will Survive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

My grandfather

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCVw8Qjeg84]YouTube - Randy Travis - He Walked On Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbkdDLFEDEM]YouTube - Randy Travis - Look Heart, No Hands (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For my baby ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8]YouTube - Patty Loveless & Vince Gill (My Kind Of Woman - My Kind Of Man (Live).[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

To Whom it may concern...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY]YouTube - Macy Gray - I Try[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Also to whom it may concern ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCa_yIuzg]YouTube - Jimmy Buffett - Fruitcakes[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

For you blue eyes...I'll be thinking of you.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBX16iBQ0rI&feature=related]YouTube - We'll Meet Again - Hayley Westenra - Vera Lynn - Fron Male Voice Choir (High Definition)[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Para Retarded Army Guy#S#

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3L1uZ3Chtg]YouTube - Steppenwolf MONSTER 2008[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*From Blue Eyes:

 In Your Eyes, I am Complete:*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s86a2YsKIE&feature=related]YouTube - IN your eyes - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuCvM1a0VJs&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence - Sticks & Stones - Alibi's[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Hey Pusser~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7Dt_xES950&feature=related]YouTube - ill be right here waiting for you[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

For my BFF

You know who you are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]YouTube - Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlA-z0du1Pg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Here you go Gunny...just giving you some Tuesday night hell..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GODxx9CLD6Y]YouTube - Donny Osmond - Last of the red hot lovers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEcjgJSqSRU]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - The Saga Begins[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny -
> 
> YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - The Saga Begins


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79fpsrujc7Q]YouTube - BEE GEES ~Rest Your Love On Me ~[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3l8QIdNf0U]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Hope Official Video[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Jill-idiot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GgX_DEAzWM]YouTube - stupid ass drunk Jill[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csfMrl9DSfk]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Willow[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jill, early Madonna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrO_uPkh2U]YouTube - Madonna - Holiday[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Jean, because she will, if its after a certain RM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2BqLlVHlWA]YouTube - U2 - I will follow[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For Eve, one of the coolest new wave bands, the fixx

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUKnmBDngA4&feature=PlayList&p=37D14BAE42181DCD&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=3]YouTube - Red Skies - The Fixx (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

For pixie, the always New Wave duran duran

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KanKLnRUlg]YouTube - Rio (Official Video) Duran Duran[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Foer Luissa, since its all 80s today, Der Kommisar, after the fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE]YouTube - After The Fire - Der Kommissar[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

For me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=273eSvOwpKk]YouTube - Take That - Patience[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

And a new wave precurser for Terry, the Cars



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W51eIGUpW6w]YouTube - The Cars - Just What I Needed (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

First one for California girl, the clash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ]YouTube - The Clash - Rock The Casbah[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

For ducky. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQJ4_QgLwLc]YouTube - Alanis Morissette - Head Over Feet (Acústico)!!![/ame]


----------



## Madeline

For MaggieMae, the USM-er who is most often on top of my hit parade:

"Safe" by George Michael

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/819580/80824866.jpg


----------



## JW Frogen

Madeline, there is one thing I do not understand, you keep on telling me I an't your kinda hand.

I will never be, your beast of burden. My hands are tired, my penis hurten.


----------



## California Girl

For Frogen:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuRjO8WbgT8]YouTube - The One (song by Gaelic Storm)[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

For Gunny. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXSeWJOHVSQ&feature=related]YouTube - Gaelic Storm -- "Kiss Me, I'm Irish"[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

To St. Petersburg!   






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

To Angela

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMkFjYRWM4M[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU9_Q7PJuNQ&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> Foer Luissa, since its all 80s today, Der Kommisar, after the fire
> 
> YouTube - After The Fire - Der Kommissar



 Thanks!


----------



## Madeline

JW Frogen said:


> Madeline, there is one thing I do not understand, you keep on telling me I an't your kinda hand.
> 
> I will never be, your beast of burden. My hands are tired, my penis hurten.



I dun care how ridiculous George Michael may have since made himself, JW.  I dun care that he began his career in a silly bubble gum pop group. IMO, that man has Talent and I just adore him.  I still lust mightly after him, and it kills me that he's gay and (most likely) I have little hope of _ever_ seducing him.

_*Weeps softly*_

I am just so terribly sorry to hear that you have broken your penis, JW, but I now I _did _warn you about overusing the butterfly board, now didn't I?  When will you learn...you cannot scene for days on end at our age.  We are not 19 anymore, hunni.  Stop abusing yourself.  LMAO.

_*Winks*
_
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJu170h7EhE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJu170h7EhE[/ame]

I LOVE that song, AND I have an *extremely salacious real life story* about it.  If you are _especially nice_ to me I may tell it to you, JW.  May cheer you up as you recooperate from your penile injuries.  Mebbe we can make a social group on USMB for purposes of saying things to one another that the USMB population-at-large might find shocking?  

I hope you get well fast, JW.  That has just _got_ to hurt like a _motherfucker. _ 

_*Winks*
_


----------



## PixieStix

To all the beloved toothless census workers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8"]YouTube - Don't Come Around Here No More[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3SA9ptZCOA]YouTube - Chely Wright He's A Good Ole Boy[/ame]

To the only sniper-welder that I know.  Probably the only one in existence.


----------



## PixieStix

Dedicated to all you metal heads 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V79QAzlYGus]YouTube - Carcass-Polarized[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Froggy,this made me think of you when I heard/saw it...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPYCJlFfhW8[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I'd like to dedicate this song to Lumpy 1, my bud...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiQzUEc_FmI]YouTube - Golden Girls Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*For my friend Colin, he'll get the joke! *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BJ6IZV6B0k&feature=related]YouTube - amy wine house _ rehab[/ame]


----------



## Colin

Lol! And I know you'll get the joke in this!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjBWBxveEtE]YouTube - trailer trash song by rusty junkitt[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pretty sure I get that joke too...


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Pretty sure I get that joke too...



I'm pretty sure everyone but the one it's intended for get the joke!


----------



## Colin

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I get that joke too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone but the one it's intended for get the joke!
Click to expand...


 I think you may be right!


----------



## Colin

RadiomanATL said:


> Pretty sure I get that joke too...


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkT8W6u81Ks]YouTube - Pete Townshend-Rough boys[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pXrMPtCVcE&feature=related"]YouTube - Never Alone - Lady Antebellum w Jim Brickman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My buddy, Coyote -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H69HODLlDMo]YouTube - The Kingston Trio: Zombie Jamboree[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Phoenix said:


> My buddy, Coyote -
> 
> YouTube - The Kingston Trio: Zombie Jamboree



 

back to back...belly to belly....


----------



## Phoenix

For those who know what it means ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_cCKLHRoo]YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyBPuu5XcyE]YouTube - Kenny G & Richard Marx -Sorry seems to be the hardest word[/ame]


----------



## Colin

*For Bootneck.

Wahoo Mohammed!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ss97oxqFS8]YouTube - GREEN ON![/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I dedicate this song to a poster here, who _has had his arms around many beautiful women_. I am vying for his attention: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUPahvmR4uE]YouTube - Eurythmics Hello I Love You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For EZ and Bootneck 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts&a=L46eIsn_kdo&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

AquaAthena said:


> I dedicate this song to a poster here, who _has had his arms around many beautiful women_. I am vying for his attention:
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics Hello I Love You



Arms or tentacles ?


----------



## hjmick

PixieStix said:


> For EZ and Bootneck
> 
> YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]



A Neil Diamond tune.


----------



## PixieStix

hjmick said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For EZ and Bootneck
> 
> YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Neil Diamond tune.
Click to expand...


Please post it


----------



## hjmick

PixieStix said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For EZ and Bootneck
> 
> YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Neil Diamond tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please post it
Click to expand...


To the best of my knowledge, he did not record it. He wrote and composed it for The Monkees. He did several songs for them. I will, however, look...

Edit: 

I was wrong, he did indeed record it:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iPU6gqUSXU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For The Warriors among us



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a0ORdQU&feature=related]YouTube - The Warrior Song[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For EZ.
He's probably listening to something like this on his Ipod!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj9-XSXixNw]YouTube - HM Jollies[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nVXHeNGS_A]YouTube - The Black Crowes - She talks to angels[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This is for a lost loved one
I miss you! Your Birthday makes many memories flood back 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU]YouTube - Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

To All of us here on USMB.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-336qHRGv1M]YouTube - EVERYDAY PEOPLE/SLY & FAM STONE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Thank you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hTK6VhkW3w]YouTube - Where You Are-Rascal Flatts (Music Video!!!)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q8vl8wFm7g]YouTube - The Beatles- Eleanor Rigby Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_jmDscGi7E]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Modbert said:


> YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson



Ah! Thanks, Benjamin!


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLo8GJJLUhE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLo8GJJLUhE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

for the freedom fighter


----------



## Colin

For Bootneck. 
Your brothers are back home Paul, where they belong.
Stay strong bro.

Per Mare Per Terram 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ektQbe-dOU]YouTube - 'We Will Remember Them'. A Tribute For Fallen Troops. CD / DVD Out Now[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Elton wanted me to tell rdean this is his song ONLY

From Elton to rdean with luv 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*For my Paul, Our Bootneck, May our Prayers Keep you Safe:*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfuP4Cxgf0E&feature=related]YouTube - [HD] ??? "I'll Be Seeing You" - by Frank Sinatra[/ame]


----------



## Meister

EZ....a song for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIwH6Qhdn9s]YouTube - Neil Young - Long May You Run[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For EZ and Bootneck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK02USyU8M]YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.[/ame]


The distance it is no real friend
And time will take its time
And you will find that in the end
It brings you me
This lonely sailor
And when You take me by the hand
And You love me, Lord, You love me
And I should have realized
I had no reasons to be frightened 

Oh I am ready for the storm
Yes sir ready
I am ready for the storm
Yes sir ready


----------



## random3434

Coyote said:


> For EZ and Bootneck
> 
> YouTube - Deanta - Ready for the storm.
> 
> 
> The distance it is no real friend
> And time will take its time
> And you will find that in the end
> It brings you me
> This lonely sailor
> And when You take me by the hand
> And You love me, Lord, You love me
> And I should have realized
> I had no reasons to be frightened
> 
> Oh I am ready for the storm
> Yes sir ready
> I am ready for the storm
> 
> 
> Yes sir ready



Thank you darling. I am going to send Bootneck that song, he will love it too!


----------



## Colin

Paul.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9k8_idC3Cc]YouTube - Lean on me - The Soldiers & Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

For my baby. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY]YouTube - Broken - Seether and Amy Lee (With lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

I listened to this song everyday in Afghanistan:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QojVOt5KXUM&feature=related]YouTube - Townes Van Zandt - Rex`s Blues[/ame]

"There ain't no dark until something shines.  I'm bound to leave this dark behind."


----------



## PixieStix

For my friends 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For me, because I hate June really bad, it is the worst month for me always. Like a curse or something 

So I need to hear this. I won't let the shadows get me down!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZeyokS-v44]YouTube - Collapse the Light Into Earth PORCUPINE TREE[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*To one of the sweetest gals of the USMB,Ms. Pixie Stix, and yes, you have a LOT of friends darling:*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE"]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Godspeed Bootneck:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo]YouTube - Andrea Bocelli- Con te Partiro[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO-TM9GA3Tg]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (Live 93)[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5LaVkDhyk]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Run To You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

For Pixie. I tried but the ice cream wouldn't scan!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOqyygAQSX0]YouTube - Andrew Gold - Thank You For Being A Friend[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

And for EZ, even if you do neg rep me three times a day. Wench! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1z9Y16ZF2s]YouTube - Dave Matthews Band All Along The Watchtower (Bob Dylan cover) last song of Bonnaroo 2010![/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

And for everybody who's been there for me and been patient with me through everything this last month or so. Y'all helped me keep my sanity through it all, such as it is anyway.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lean On Me[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my Son
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU]YouTube - Coldplay - Yellow[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Last but definitely not least

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBbpBhB_Fgo&feature=related]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Someday Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

All for you , Del 

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBmAPYkPeYU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SBmAPYkPeYU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Khy9A1mT4]YouTube - Two Out of Three Ain't Bad[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For coyote ... from a friend ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1voj6H8CHY]YouTube - Belle Stars - Iko Iko[/ame]


----------



## random3434

To my jilli-bean:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeQ-wjDH4F4&feature=related]YouTube - Istanbul - They Might Be Giants. MTV Europe, 1990[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> To my jilli-bean:
> 
> YouTube - Istanbul - They Might Be Giants. MTV Europe, 1990



cool! thanks, EZ. ;o)


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gunny again.



 Rats

To all my friends on USMB:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_4QopvYFs]YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Sharon:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

for Bones


[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZj1uElADZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZj1uElADZw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## froggy

Dis



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nujsrspF-k8]YouTube - The bitch is back-Elton John[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

another one for bones !!

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jQ560bfOMI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jQ560bfOMI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

an old friend


[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zI0Q8ytD44Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zI0Q8ytD44Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzkhOmKVW08&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzkhOmKVW08&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwqhdRs4jyA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cwqhdRs4jyA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8&feature=related]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE6ivM45CeM]YouTube - Lobo- I'd Love you to Want Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For Phoenix.....hope she's back soon....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A]YouTube - Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## Douger

This ones for the Retarded Gunnery Sarge
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFV02zrph8A&feature=related]YouTube - Jim Nabors as Gomer Pyle USMC - Impossible Dream.avi[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

*To Dude!*

For some reason, he sounds like he would get Jay-Z's back in this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FkJa4BfeU]YouTube - 99 problems- Jay-Z ft. Linkin Park[/ame]

The year's '94 and my trunk is raw
In my rear view mirror is the mother fuckin' law
I got two choices y'all pull over the car or (hmmm)
Bounce on the double put the pedal to the floor
Now I ain't tryin' to see no highway chase with Jay.
Plus i got a few dollars i can fight the case
So I...pull over to the side of the road

I heard "Son do you know why I'm stoppin' you for?"

Cause I'm young and I'm black and my hats real low?
Do I look like a mind reader sir, I don't know
Am I under arrest or should I guess some mo'?

"Well you was doin fifty-five in a fifty-fo' "
"Liscense and registration and step out of the car"
"Are you carryin' a weapon on you I know a lot of you are"

I ain't steppin out of shit all my paper's legit

"Well, do you mind if I look round the car a little bit?"

Well my glove compartment is locked so are the trunk in the back
And I know my rights so you gon' need a warrant for that

"Aren't you sharp as a tack, you some type of lawyer or something'?"
"Or somebody important or somethin'?"

Nah, I ain't pass the bar but i know a little bit
Enough that you won't illegally search my shit

"We'll see how smart you are when the K9 come"

I got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXf-Od4c68&feature=related]YouTube - Ignite - Know Your History[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For all you leftwads  out there  ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> For all you leftwads  out there  ..
> 
> YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online



What about rightwads?  Dickwads?  And just wads in general?


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you leftwads  out there  ..
> 
> YouTube - Brad Paisley - Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about rightwads?  Dickwads?  And just wads in general?
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

To all the Martyrs of the world

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfryvE8sIo4]YouTube - Billy Talent - The dead can't Testify with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For the Wads in General.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI]YouTube - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa - Napoleon XIV[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKZw_R8tmLc]YouTube - Reaper - She is a devil and a whore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Shannon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIAWY4LLsEw]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack I hope you dance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_ZznMMRic[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKUVo7x1dfY]YouTube - Billy Talent - Try Honesty (Original)[/ame]

_[Note: There are (at least) 2 versions of this song, one seems to be a  demo version, the other the CD version. This is the actual CD version  lyrics:]_

Well I tripped, I fell down naked
Well I scratched my knees, they bled
Sew up my eyes, need no more
In our game there is no score

Forgive me father, why should you bother?
Try honesty, Try honesty
Hop in your dumptruck, reverse for good luck
Ride over me, Ride over me
Take on the whole world, fight with the young girls
Die tragedy, Die tragedy
Call me a cheapskate, come on for pete's sake
Cry Agony, Cry agony

I'm insane, it's your fault, so sly
Your well of lies ran dry
And I cut the cord, free fall
From so high we seem so small'

Forgive me father, why should you bother?
Try honesty, Try honesty
Hop in your dumptruck, reverse for good luck
Ride over me, Ride over me
Take on the whole world, fight with the young girls
Die tragedy, Die tragedy
Call me a cheapskate, come on for pete's sake
Cry Agony, Cry Agony

I talk to you

I'm insane, it's your fault
Try
I'm insane, it's your fault
Cry
I'm insane, it's your fault
Cry

Forgive me father, why should you bother now?
Forgive me father, why should you bother now?

Forgive me father, why should you bother?
Try honesty, Try honesty
Hop in your dumptruck, reverse for good luck
Ride over me, Ride over me
Take on the whole world, fight with the young girls
Die tragedy, Die Tragedy
Call me a cheapskate, come on for pete's sake
Cry Agony, Cry Agony

Cry Agony, Cry Agony
Try honesty, Try Honesty
Cry Agony, Cry Agony

_[The demo version is pretty much the same except for the part "I'm  insane, it's your fault" is instead "Insane, Assault", and the part "I  cut the chord, free fall", is "I pulled the chord, free fall". As well  in the first chorus, only the first 2 lines are said.]_


----------



## SFC Ollie

For all the truthers out there, you too Bentlight.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI]YouTube - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waJLv46_N6c]YouTube - Chumbawamba - Mouthful of shit[/ame]


----------



## sparky

one for all you misandrists..........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWWyufIuVI4&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Bite the Dick - David Allan Coe[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To the ex:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE]YouTube - Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c]YouTube - Styx - Fooling Yourself[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Eve, I hope you get internet soon. And you are an awesome mom!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxBopd2rE0]YouTube - Angel - Jack Johnson (legendado)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

I know this girl ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Samson

*^^^^^^^^*

Damn Great Cinema, even without an octopus.



Demi Moore is teh sexay.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ]YouTube - John Denver - Annie´s Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4n0la_k-DU]YouTube - Grease - John Travolta & Olivia Newton youre the one that I want[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuihEWySYhs]YouTube - steve miller b& - You Send Me - Fly Like An Eagle (30th Anni[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9UukiyDg7c]YouTube - Chuck Wicks - Hold That Thought[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

It's this kind of a day. Let it all hang out!

 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbP1K-bQB6g]YouTube - Nickelback - This Afternoon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Pixie -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS5X2V5s58A]YouTube - George Strait - The Breath You Take [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ducky -

Thanks for the excellent steak and the hot brownie, covered with ice cream, chocolate and caramel sauce. You definitely know the way to a woman's ... heart.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHqUdk-xibg]YouTube - Joe Cocker - With a little help from my Friends 1968[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans



One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A]YouTube - Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TlAD-b7yew&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TlAD-b7yew&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE]YouTube - Berlin - Take my breath away (Top Gun soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To Pixie ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

I know this girl ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvtoyVi7vY&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Phil Collins - Against All Odds (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To Pixie ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Gunny said:


> To Pixie ...
> 
> YouTube - Shannon- Henry Gross



Thank you


----------



## PixieStix

Someday 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&feature=av2e]YouTube - &#x202a;Rob Thomas - "Someday"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87XQKCXfFjQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Close to you&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Perfect song for *Shadow*. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A]YouTube - &#x202a;Forty Six & 2 - Tool&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Coyote - cuz it just sounds like something that would make you chuckle.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSWmFilNTXE]YouTube - &#x202a;Paul Thorn "Pimps and Preachers"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs]YouTube - &#x202a;Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (High Quality)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMOkORxF4JA]YouTube - &#x202a;Phoenix - 1901 Official Music Video&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kfXwTuIT4M]YouTube - &#x202a;REO Speedwagon - Wish You Were There (((Hi Infidelity Then Again...Live)))&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAB0MKbqKJI]YouTube - &#x202a;Stronger than we know - Lindsey Haun (Brave new girl)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k]YouTube - &#x202a;Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0YU98aKid8]YouTube - &#x202a;State of the Union - RadioMan (Club Edit)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

For EZ. 

Thanks sistah! For everything.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX1Q48Uqses]YouTube - &#x202a;Madonna - Material Girl&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GPGzVfMttQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

This isn't really for Goldcatt, but she will get it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8x8lxVLrCQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Gretchen Wilson-homewrecker&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To Jillian. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-TvAqv43p4]YouTube - &#x202a;Nickelback Something In Your Mouth&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Another one for Jillian.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfsZyYPLoI&feature=av2n]YouTube - &#x202a;Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (HD)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Trampled by Turtles-Wait So Long&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6rwK_wEm6E]YouTube - &#x202a;Avenue Q - Give Us Your Money&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Luissa said:


> This isn't really for Goldcatt, but she will get it.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Gretchen Wilson-homewrecker&#x202c;&lrm;





Back atcha Lu. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI]YouTube - &#x202a;holding out for a hero Bonnie Tyler&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Speaking of heroes, this is for my hero and my own laughing angel. Almost 9 years gone now, hard to believe. But the sun still shines and you're still dancing on my shoulder. Till we meet again!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Radio Edit / Single Version)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g]YouTube - &#x202a;Carly Simon - You're So Vain&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For that special someone. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdzbjUWu2VU]YouTube - &#x202a;Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

hey luissa!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58]YouTube - &#x202a;Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAdJAtVzyRo&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Elton John Tiny Dancer&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Gunny, who can't hate me all the time. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru2tsT32pHA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bertie Higgins - Key Largo&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngiJUNdsu0]YouTube - Thunder Road 1976 Bruce Springsteen[/ame]


----------



## jillian

For my girls... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35gqbd3yZ3A]YouTube - Pretty Flamingo Bruce Springsteen 8/30/2003 Giants Stadium NJ[/ame]

(p.s. i was second row at this show).


----------



## RadiomanATL

For my uncle who passed away this morning

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jet8QpoBSbQ]YouTube - Five Hundred Miles[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> For my uncle who passed away this morning
> 
> YouTube - Five Hundred Miles



I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## RadiomanATL

PixieStix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my uncle who passed away this morning
> 
> YouTube - Five Hundred Miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## Luissa

For that special someone! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfsZyYPLoI&feature=av2n]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esX4ESbdYgc&feature=av2e[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Dante

I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jejFJ4FvDwE]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Your Arms Feel Like Home[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

To all the ladies here

[youtube]Fa6bHpH8KdM[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0nA74_0K30]YouTube - Brad Paisley and Alison Kraus - Whiskey Lullaby.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Rch6WvPJE]YouTube - Toni Braxton - Un-Break My Heart[/ame]


----------



## eots

*FOR GUNNY*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRVlIZidIRM]YouTube - Malcolm in the middle theme song + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

eots said:


> *FOR GUNNY*
> 
> 
> YouTube - Malcolm in the middle theme song + lyrics



I AM the boss of you.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CDw-JGeO24]YouTube - STEVE PERRY - MISSING YOU[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

To a family friend who recently passed:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxWaXoA0ltU]YouTube - Sibelius: Finlandia[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

One of Dante's all-time faves

[youtube]hGLZqDXau98[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie

For Luissa

[youtube]tAp9BKosZXs[/youtube]


----------



## Luissa

I would rep you, but I am maxed out.


----------



## syrenn

I cant help my self...LOL


for everyone i guess


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w3Lm_gu-ZY&feature=related]YouTube - Kumbaya[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE]YouTube - Chicago- Colour My World- LIVE 1977[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For those who were and those who are:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd7zzf5Fef0]YouTube - Life Of My Own - USMC[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Wonder who this is most representative of?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q0I1NDbEgE]YouTube - Mr Bombastic (Biggie Cheese)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my M.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

For Little Diaper Dude:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug&feature=related]YouTube - I-95 The asshole Song[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For Bootneck. Just six weeks to go!

May they all come home soon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mDhqbXpULE]YouTube - The Soldiers sing Coming Home[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Colin said:


> For Bootneck. Just six weeks to go!
> 
> May they all come home soon.
> 
> YouTube - The Soldiers sing Coming Home



Amen Colin, Amen!

Godspeed Bootneck!


----------



## goldcatt

Barb, time for some jammin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WlCdiU9IzA]YouTube - BOB MARLEY - JAMMING (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For one of my best friends, David.
We certainly had some good times together.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - UNCHAINED MELODY - GHOST[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For all those who know it's for them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA]YouTube - The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for saveliberty:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QagQ4dA67B0]YouTube - Whenever I Call You Friend- Michael Johnson Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for gunny:  *fading back into the shadows with evil laughter*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhs3Rj71gpo[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for samson of course:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUFcfXgW_dQ]YouTube - The Beatles - Octopus's Garden ( Abbey Road )[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

radio man: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJcqvj02XkM]YouTube - The Douche Bag Song[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for xox:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg]YouTube - They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha Ha (with lyrics) ::: Halloween[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for del"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AijRBQf-ato]YouTube - luther vandross the impossible dream live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Trey and his ... teacher.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVcxiZrri1k]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Anything Like Me [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu6HyN-OoDQ]YouTube - Joe Nichols - I'll Wait For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eT464L1YRA]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ7JyfEuNFE]YouTube - Inkubus Sukkubus - Church of Madness[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

For everybody who misses someone today. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ3wpjdYMqk]YouTube - "I Grieve" by Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bp13TeFNrw]YouTube - The Script, Breakeven---with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T8xr274q8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Neil Young - Imagine[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26AK2BgnDt0]YouTube - CombiChrist - What the fuck is wrong with you?[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmHgY_J63Ik]YouTube - Ryan Adams - New York, New York[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6b7RXffC5Y]YouTube - Walk the Line Finger Picking Guitar[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY14M3ufW10&feature=related]YouTube - Vena Cava by Angelspit (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For Frenchie Swagger!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbNFRFr_iRE]YouTube - Kinks - Jack The Idiot Dunce[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Modbert, just because

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joMKtX5OO4o"]YouTube - Tour de Japon - The Oath (Final Fantasy VIII)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For all my fellow mods....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE&ob=av2e]YouTube - Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

For Jillian
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q&ob=av2e]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hey Gunny, I head you like Nickelback, so here ya go:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP3nxsIsIDo]YouTube - Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground[/ame]


Thought it was fitting for this place


----------



## Luissa

Jillian, you amaze me.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## jillian

hey luissa!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8JA9Qs2Mho]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Two Out of Three Ain't Bad[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfsZyYPLoI&ob=av2e]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (HD)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

another one lulu
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3NMszrfjio]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Questions 67 & 68" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Fq2SCxNP4]YouTube - LONG COOL WOMAN IN A BLACK DRESS - The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwxYmbGiVR8]YouTube - Black Sabbath - Iron Man[/ame]


----------



## jillian

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sl10b20SoA


----------



## syrenn

for everyone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI9lo5BRJmg&feature=related]YouTube - Tears for Fears - Shout (live)[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Keep watching that moon babe-you'll be home soon!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHG_qryxEeQ&feature=related]YouTube - Andrea Ross - Moon River[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

For Gunny...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lWUa3feIns]YouTube - ZZ Top - I thank you (Live 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q5iV__T-qY]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Candyman {Special Video} [With Lyrics][/ame]

"He's a sweet talkin' sugar coated candyman..."


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcCS8AK6csg]YouTube - Mr Roboto - Styx[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv829hUuYAM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Two Steps Behind[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg4OqU8O1WI"]YouTube - Porcelain and The Tramps- My Leftovers[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

You know who you are.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GPGzVfMttQ]YouTube - Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA]YouTube - Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXwPLovHekw]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Paint it black[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

Dicktuck...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kySwhkpY4I]YouTube - Hedwig and the Angry Inch - Wig in a Box[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MSqF_rQ6Mw]YouTube - "Behind Blue Eyes ": Limp Bizkit, featuring Halle Berry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band, Fire on the Mountain, music and lyrics only[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g69labQKuuU]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGy6ql8YQYk&feature=related]YouTube - You've got a friend - James Taylor with lyric - com letra[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLn3B-mHNOs]YouTube - Jack off Jill- Nazi Halo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5KnYADCSms]YouTube - Pete Seeger & Bruce Springsteen HD "This Land is Your Land" "We Are One" Obama Inaugural[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXf-Od4c68]YouTube - Ignite - Know Your History[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

To me... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY1tyOfna9s&feature=channel]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Buddha[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78]YouTube - Revolution - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Bootneck ... better bring that 6 home in one piece or I'll have to listen to the wailing of a woman ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5P1M5qwBwo&feature=related]YouTube - Amazing Grace - Marines and Bagpipes[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt_oQ_f2aUg]YouTube - Saving Abel - Addicted [High Quality Music Video][/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Ah crap, shattered's back

This one's for you, love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nujsrspF-k8]YouTube - The bitch is back-Elton John[/ame]


----------



## Dis

JBeukema said:


> Ah crap, shattered's back
> 
> This one's for you, love
> 
> YouTube - The bitch is back-Elton John



Got a problem with that, cupcake?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUsHTUovyPA]YouTube - Marilyn Manson & The Spooky Kids - My Monkey (Live)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59x8xo2T3TU&feature=related]YouTube - Razakel - Bitches Ain't Shit[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8sX_7cF0p0&feature=related]YouTube - Razakel - The Wicked Bitch Is Back[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For Bootneck. Lousy timing, Paul. You missed it again!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1zyvlkhROU&feature=related]YouTube - Land of Hope and Glory - Last Night of the Proms 09[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

The person this is for knows -



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcPt7NnhwvA]YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult: I Am The Storm[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUPhiPaXKZU]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Too Late for Goodbye w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFJXxTv4Z7k]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Love You[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VucczIg98Gw&feature=related]YouTube - Pete Seeger - What Did You Learn In School?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Shadow, just because.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE]YouTube - Bon Jovi - It's My Life[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laE3sj678so]YouTube - I Feel Lucky - Mary Chapin Carpenter[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

For Everyone...our choices have consequences.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUkoL9RE72o]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day (Video)[/ame]


----------



## jillian

for insomniac friends.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvwKQkzSUlM]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Open All Night[/ame]


----------



## jillian

for insomniac friends.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvwKQkzSUlM]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Open All Night[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

For gautama, lost soul, the false rabbi, teabaggingsamurai, stephie, willow, conhog and all the other whiners on this board..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzQKECQgjW8]YouTube - Moving Pictures - What About Me (1982)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Here Shadow!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKsd8z6scw]YouTube - Pee Wee Herman - Tequila[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhCD6FtHbqo]YouTube - Fins - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## jillian

happy friday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yARtl1e1EhM&feature=related]YouTube - Davy Jones singing Valerie[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4lZbkZ2W1M&feature=related]YouTube - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos]YouTube - R.E.M. Man On the Moon[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccKzusBCZKc]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run (acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDp3Grz28mE]YouTube - Little Feat - Fat Man in the Bathtub[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3ZMdcL8Pc]YouTube - Little Feat,Bonnie Raitt- Dixie Chicken[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run (acoustic)



That's an amazing version of BTR. 

Awesome;


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run (acoustic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing version of BTR.
> 
> Awesome;
Click to expand...





Thanks, I thought so too.  I wish he didn't talk at the end of that Blinded by the Light version, he sort of wrecked it...


If you can believe it, some loser gave me neg rep after midnight for posting the Dixie Chicken song.  






This one's for you, you know who you are.  




>>




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE&ob=av2e]YouTube - Beck - Loser[/ame]


----------



## jillian

why would someone neg Dixie Chicken.


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> why would someone neg Dixie Chicken.





Je ne sais pas!  Probably just some angry drunk.  


>





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajCYQL8ouqw]YouTube - Beatles- Let It Be[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&ob=av2e[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-126K1EfroA]YouTube - Brown Eyed Girl- Van Morrison Original[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L8-FTvSVxs]YouTube - Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E4UPJ7P9do]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - thank god I'm pretty[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To my buds ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRBzTPCIZkc]YouTube - Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA&ob=av2n]YouTube - Pearl Jam - Jeremy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqitFnUZ2lU]YouTube - Queen- Save me (Live in montreal)[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA]YouTube - three dog night[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Welcome back, Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgUh6BNdq9Y]YouTube - 01 Back In The Saddle Aerosmith Rocks 1976[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL0DGbD1Oqg]YouTube - Falco - America[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Welcome back, Phoenix
> 
> YouTube - 01 Back In The Saddle Aerosmith Rocks 1976



 I was just going to find that exact song to post.  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Jeremy

Bootneck...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GZlJr1c48k]YouTube - Ozzy Osbourne - Mama I'm Coming Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAfyFTzZDMM]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqXumJdfI8I]YouTube - Damian Marley Educated Fools[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

I'm pretty taken with this song,

and would like to dedicate it to ALL of y'all:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG-KGEJaXWs]YouTube - BT - Somnambulist (Simply Being Loved) HQ[/ame]

I love being here, and I love y'all.


----------



## SFC Ollie

For bootneck of course.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMJTycleWrc]YouTube - When Johnny Comes Marching Home - U.S. Military Band[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Once again, for so many of you

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXf-Od4c68"]YouTube - Ignite - Know Your History[/ame]

You want to take a stand
You haven't made a plan
Your new crusades bring misery
Better know your history

You spot your war disease
Bring this nation to its knees
The largest debt we've ever seen
Better know your history

Under the burning sun
Another dead hero
This road we're walking on
To reap what we have sown
(Oh) Lockdown, lockdown, here we go again

Foreign aid with strings attached
Cut down on the working class
The World Bank creeps
In sheep's clothing
Better know your history

The masses, so dent and blind
We're back to the Roman times
The truth is now the enemy
Better know your history


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPe0hhyUCx0]YouTube - Queen - Liar (from Greatest Hits)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

For Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N0yB24M7VM]YouTube - "Stand" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7EwQLX3q8Q]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band This is goodbye cover[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Some Jack for Phoenix!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23iQIe1SsQQ]YouTube - Jack Johnson - To the sea[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&ob=av3e]YouTube - Cee Lo Green - FUCK YOU (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RrA-R5VHQs]YouTube - Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

You're my hero, Luissa.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-T1h7J0R-Q]YouTube - The Wind Beneath My Wings: Bette Midler Live in 2008[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

There is no Iron Man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Phoenix said:


> You're my hero, Luissa.
> 
> YouTube - The Wind Beneath My Wings: Bette Midler Live in 2008



That song is so cheesy, but so great.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> That song is so cheesy, but so great.



Oh geez - we better not get started on the cheesy songs....


----------



## Luissa

Where is my Nickleback.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Where is my Nickleback.



I was just about to post this one.  Dang, you're good!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRFWqdoJ4Zg]YouTube - Nickelback-Learn The Hard Way[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I sooooooooo looooooooooooovve Nickleback!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I sooooooooo looooooooooooovve Nickleback!



Well, who doesn't?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk]YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch Far From Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7_2lqCr2qk]YouTube - Death Before Dishonor - by - Five Finger Death Punch - AMV[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-8ez6dGao8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RirdzZM9Ic&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvQlYG6oM3M[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxhPX0q0kpg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BQs9onayvU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my friend ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiOcW_YR1G8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48rz8udZBmQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

once again.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWmmPMuBgjA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Smile

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGYt_GO6c0[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywnbpC9i_s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L37yblfyGCk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC8vMd4e0OY[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

here,Shadow !

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKwv5ZekY3Y[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

here Lumpy 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Hmm..I dedicate this song to um..me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For all the Libs......


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfH46DTAkxo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RtTFP2TNcM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

To all the drinkers on the board

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsZGhJih5qI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U61QPmxGr4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHUd896Sur0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VDNMtn0t2A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACJ3akD8zIg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For all the redneck chicks  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dDnv9zeLs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YHmHSB0Fyg[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*Hey Bootneck, you're going home! XOXOXOXOX*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XQaaRR_NjQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For the princess - H.H.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To all of us  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my buddy Meister:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgfL_xIJCI8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPfmcGP1kLs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JB - 

Sorry there's no song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg8s8gX_9BI[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MttRGR4hLv0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MttRGR4hLv0&feature=related



SO wrong ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKA-v_qc9V4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LImAV5W8uA4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHupxh0rKOg[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiSSkPHpzP8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Eagleseven  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pn3zxwTUWA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zXr52QEjxo[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

For Bootneck! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI0enx_Jnqc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfr_nWsXOBg[/ame]


----------



## Colin

For Bootneck and his wingers. Safe at last and heading for a run ashore in Cyprus!
Per Mare Per Terram

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD7tuUlcdYE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434

Colin said:


> For Bootneck and his wingers. Safe at last and heading for a run ashore in Cyprus!
> Per Mare Per Terram
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD7tuUlcdYE&feature=related



Amen my friend, Amen.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Don't know you guys...however in having a father/brother/3 uncles/4 cousins/both grandfathers having served in a war..

My little addition to above...welcome back.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMmWMh7oEYo[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

iamwhatiseem said:


> Don't know you guys...however in having a father/brother/3 uncles/4 cousins/both grandfathers having served in a war..
> 
> My little addition to above...welcome back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMmWMh7oEYo



WTF? You don't know me? I am offended!


Offended!!


OFFENDED, I tell ya!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

California Girl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know you guys...however in having a father/brother/3 uncles/4 cousins/both grandfathers having served in a war..
> 
> My little addition to above...welcome back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMmWMh7oEYo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? You don't know me? I am offended!
> 
> 
> Offended!!
> 
> 
> OFFENDED, I tell ya!
Click to expand...


I mean I don't know bootneck and the other guys coming back from war.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

For Cali Girl... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN5rG3wLa4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

my favorite lurker

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For my buddy Meister - new MeatLoaf!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XedBxbe0pbY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Huggy and his lovee.... awwww 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8NGYBrdRvU[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fa7AtI1msk&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=9&playnext=4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fa7AtI1msk&p=8965F8DD68C0DB3A&index=9&playnext=4[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oops...meant to put into What Song Are You Listening to.

Not dedicated to anyone, I'm not saying that I am crazy and another user is a Worm.


----------



## Phoenix

For Elvis, of course  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFAJxdWxqrM[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Phoenix said:


> For Elvis, of course
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFAJxdWxqrM



Thank you kindly. 

Saw the Loaf at the Fox theatre in Detroit.  Intense. for sure.


----------



## Shadow

Don't forget....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AbxQ2Q4HeU[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*You're home babe, you're home! *

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6myZde5m4M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_zi4OxJpY0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6kmFYJB-Is[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhVKlWFWuQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TAQ1T1e2Dg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYiJlvnrKVQ[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

This is for EVERYONE that PM'ed me over you-know-what!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iFizEkfEAQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iFizEkfEAQ[/ame]

Simply Being Loved Is MORE Than Enough!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li_W-6djZ60[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Wow..cool vids JBeukema!

Here's one..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6yantixZ5c[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcqun7-Pxgc[/ame]

I sit next to you,  
you look the other way 
You saw me falter  
for one second of the day 
Why am I so invisible to you? 
Sometimes I hate you more  
than you could ever hate yourself 

But I love you,  
would do anything for you 
You don't even see  
that I'm in pain 
Frustration became humiliation 
Waiting outside for you  
in the pouring rain 

What's left  
of my self worth you  
crushed it in your hand 
Wicked game to torture me  
because you can 
You toy with me then pull back 
We're never synched in time,  
we blew that 
The sad thing I've done the same  
before to someone else 

I tried so hard to be someone,  
I never was nobody 
I tried too hard to play this game,  
I never was the winner


----------



## Colin

For sweet KF
Cuando me enamoro
Doy toda mi vida
A quién se enamora de mí


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhO5WaP92rE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH69JYgpNWc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlCjRuo8ayM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHMynl9QX7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDabi24AO4U[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RE4E0KLXrY&feature=related[/ame]

And we will keep ourselves in a place where it's easy to hold onto.
And as the last threats came and went, and this is the way that wars are played
Always heading for a front, heading for a front,
Hey did we go into the obscurity of an easy to pass on feeling 
Objection is so cliche.

A new way on[x4]

So can your pop sensibilities sing me the end of the world?
Turn gunshots and mortar blasts into a metaphor of how we are all the same.
Well there's a lot of things that should be said, (said) so we're hammering six strings,
Machine gun in audible voices, this is the party we came for.

A new way on[x4]

we stand in amazement of motion in a world that is constantly revolving.
with plans of invasion and arms races racing, yeah,
we rock, we rock, we rock, we rock to the new sensation.

A new way on[x4]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

To everyone who refuses to take all of life seriously, and likes to have a little fun..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDS00Pnhkqk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To the board

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P_HKQGq730[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnPUbyiKxVA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiKM4fxY1U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxwuB6xPcvs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XYkOApdl_k&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Colin

Goodnight baby!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1xgwEwGUG0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oGbar6wLUc&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo[/ame]


----------



## kidsfirst

Thanks Colin for the song...I love you so much now and forever. SBP


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPlxZ7azJ4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/ame]


----------



## kidsfirst

Damn Colin, If I ever learn to get my way around this MB, I would answer you right  Thanks for the song.  I love you so much.  I can't wait until December to be together again.  ILU,  S


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UmOY6ek_Y4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5C4N7UwVS4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Himself -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlPl2t_W_Zk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_aSRNmhfXo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxXUYWDsiJU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

To A15

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GEFvsEaidw[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPhWfSeMYHA[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owrVQebWCtc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xFTWLneh1E[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Madeline

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7JY-pn-OkM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H84gkp5GEAM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyl24HRGgSU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

to so many of you

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxpaQ_v9tUM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all our nationalist fiends...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVFctjhkGjI[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For all our zionist friends

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5JdDrDPv2A[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Kalam:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsHtNZzpzcI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all the useless idiots feeding the war machine

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAdHpNANSw0[/ame]

Blind are the hypocrites the lizards drunk with power
Through idiosyncrasies and blasphemy
The world will be devoured

While the poor men die the rich men sing
Monetary praises to the war machine
The rats scream for change and equality
While the mechanics of power stain humanity

I am the new breed
The bastard of Adam's seed

While the poor men die, the rich men sing
Monetary praises to the war machine
The day the rats went to war
The union of mutiny spread throughout the moors
The day the rats went to war

First you take a hypocrite and give him ultimate power

While the poor men die the rich men sing
Monetary praises to the war machine
The day the rats went to war
The union of mutiny spread throughout the moors
The day the rats went to war


----------



## Phoenix

Him ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5iTNVEOAg[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

To the "Walking Dead" fans here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DngUU1MlLcQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

...But we're kept apart by philosophies
And moral stances and policies
We'll be stuck in our own little ghettos forever
'Til we start to work together...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWLHpuLrpyk[/ame]

...Even though we disagree we share a common enemy
Our methods may not be the same
But together we can break the chain
Different aims, different means, with
common ground in between
Don't sit back, it's time to act


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSye0j0Ln9M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnspGQzt1Jc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Happy Birthday, WM.  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpdBvB0hek[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My sweetie 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdOWdzzNJI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDh5eoiRJlk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-3y17uuJU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeAk2bzr0Pk[/ame]

Rock 'n' Roll is all I want from you...


----------



## SFC Ollie

From the US Army All American Chorus to all veterans of the USA on this Veterans Day.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dds2nAKAkNg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB76cYS8Ehw[/ame]

To all who served and all who still do ... you have my respect and my thanks.


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3srSgMEDQM[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3S7mlRYL-8[/ame]


----------



## Crow

I dedicate this song to all the mindless sheep who cant form their own opinion and instead borrow whatever one they see on TV or whatever.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V79QAzlYGus[/ame]

Don't want your number
Don't want your name
Don't want your color...
Don't want your politics
Don't want your cause
Don't believe what you believe
Don't want to wear your emblem
Don't want your cult or sect
Don't want your faith
Don't want your respect
Don't want your love
Don't want your praise
Don't want your stupid fashion
Don't want your phase
Polarized - tell me what colors do you wear?
Your beliefs, polarized
I just don't care for what you care
I just don't care for what you care
Polarized - tell me what colors do you wear?
Your beliefs, polarized
I just don't care for what you care


----------



## Phoenix

Samson -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFG9dwolo3Q[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFG9dwolo3Q




heh......this isn't your song too?


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> heh......this isn't your song too?



Yessir, it is.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c5E6aIByMY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_cCKLHRoo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pISunxe9FAI&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnLK-Af9WjM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Samson

*^^^^^^*

I'd go back to save Monica Bellucci






Who must be the most attractive Central African Aid Worker on the Planet.


Also, I wonder about Bruce Willis's Tactics: WTF does he set up a defensive position in front of a stream that is at most 20 meters behind him? Clearly SEALS need additional training.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjw4AWoHr2k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-mw3Zj6AC0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKvD7-JvBJE[/ame]

Your sweet voice is awfully nice but I can see your poisoned tongue and twisted words that lie to me I'm not
blind, not yours... will never be you're not blind, not mine... will always be 
Can't wash away the dirty I hate it when you're sorry you're nothing to me now UGLY so sick inside you're
pretty you love it when you scar me just like you're doing now... 
I NEVER WANTED THIS YOU NEVER WANTED THIS WE NEVER WANTED THIS 
I could be good to you, good for you make you believe that I trust you and love you but then I'd be like you
and I'm not like you you're just like me 
Repeat chorus 
There is a DEMON clutching at my feet as I see the ANGEL so far out of me reach if I could be FORGIVEN for a
single SIN I would BURN ALIVE TO KNOW YOU AGAIN 
I've seen wounds that you hide but can't hide from me you bleed well when I cry now cry for me I'm not kind,
not blind will never be you're not kind, not blind will always be 
Repeat chorus 2xs 
I NEVER WANTED THIS YOU NEVER WANTED THIS WE NEVER WANTED THIS I CAN'T FORGIVE YOU THIS I NEVER WANTED THIS
YOU NEVER WANTED THIS we must have wanted this.. I know you wanted this... just like I wanted this​​


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pISunxe9FAI&feature=fvsr



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXLZuCx--pM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwxsF9FCE0Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

My guy -

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqLMcyUFrSA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqLMcyUFrSA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For everyone

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_s-Qk07KxA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXCTlxee2h8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXCTlxee2h8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Intense...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaT8is6b3QA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Shannon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI-ouo76Bq8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

On this day, I'm most thankful for the one who gives me peace of mind.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMiJD4u4HmE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lJEYWOdjUo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny -  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dY9gtYeHhk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Bootneck and the rest of the gate-takers ... errrr, gate-crashers.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSdXtFJG20[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Samson - wake up!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE[/ame]


----------



## Colin

Twenty five sleeps! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43VhgiYQgI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbDFgbKDTTE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI



S&M was teh awesome!


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&M was teh awesome!
Click to expand...


Your chimp has no headphones.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsA00-5KoI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&M was teh awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your chimp has no headphones.
Click to expand...


I know, but he has an "R" on his hat. I'll rule that as acceptable.


----------



## kidsfirst

Thanks for this beautiful song...I love you Colin with all my heart....26 more sleeps until we are together again....


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Bh5K05b48&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk5cU2vkca0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To my little lovey-bumpers  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_E2EHVxNAE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fPQC4eRJuk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45_8zWktVNE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Gunny  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGoXtSw0Ias[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For me 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU1rZa8Ur_Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Pixie -
Y'know, for an older man, he's still looking pretty hot n stuff.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0_BoXt3kU[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I'd like to dedicate this song to a nice guy...uscitizen....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-HDNthMRww[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Syrenn and Conhog love song 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/ame]


----------



## Dis

AquaAthena said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to a nice guy...uscitizen....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-HDNthMRww



Umm..  Seriously, I thought US was a girl.. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to dedicate this song to a nice guy...uscitizen....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-HDNthMRww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..  Seriously, I thought US was a girl..
> 
> Am I wrong?
Click to expand...


Yeah!


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to dedicate this song to a nice guy...uscitizen....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-HDNthMRww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..  Seriously, I thought US was a girl..
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah!
Click to expand...


Seriously??  Whoops..


----------



## Luissa

Some Jack for Phoenix
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM_10MzkX6k[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..  Seriously, I thought US was a girl..
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously??  Whoops..
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure US is a guy. I swear I have seen him state he is or imply he is.


----------



## Luissa

Of course, until recently I thought TPS was a man. LOL


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> Of course, until recently I thought TPS was a man. LOL



Oh, no..,  TPS is all banshee-wailing, butt-hurt howling female...


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, until recently I thought TPS was a man. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no..,  TPS is all banshee-wailing, butt-hurt howling female...
Click to expand...


I just assumed a woman couldn't be that stupid.


----------



## Luissa

For the stupid boy in my life.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0qls7b5oAY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vef03k5i8VI[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faXT6PpVZXs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faXT6PpVZXs[/ame]

do you dare to taste her soul 
do you like to trick control 
did you think this world was real 
realize this was the deal 

she's ether fire - burns away all the dire 
you will feel her touch for a while 

do you see her through the waves 
do you think it's her who saves 
with a blink of radiant eye 
would you really dare to try 

she's like a fawn - just appears and then gone 
what remains will be just this one song 

she's eternity behind her disguise 
you have almost seen a world in her eyes 
but you've known that it would never be born 
she's flown away like a leave in a storm 

she's bliss - she's ether - she's dark - she's nirvana


----------



## Phoenix

BBD - it ain't Mexico but it'll have to do for the Land of Lincoln  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWN5Chp1Hyg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4467XRO2Gk[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeQt0-Dzq2U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZEHb_fySHY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For JB, cuz he gets it. I think.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYGKdk1nTWc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all you psychos

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tSZLdSCB_o&feature=related[/ame]

You blame your victims 
You've got some nerve 
You call them all insane 
And yet you cause their pain 
You lead them all on 
I've watched you play 
How do you sleep at night 
As you play a sadist's game 

I can see it in your eyes again 
I can see it in your grin again 
You're the Psycho 
And you're the one who's sick 

Your wicked ways will show 
You want the kill 
You only choose the weak 
And you cut way too deep 
The great impostor to all 
And the greatest impostor to me


----------



## Phoenix

It's a little bit early but close enough.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiM44GBzl54[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P7J1_hZ7iM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

I wonder whom this could be for 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwVVbiGmQGI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Some chick named Rachel ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

LK
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Luissa said:


> LK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc


Great song, but Goldfinger did it better

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYIlgRg9TY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all you patriots, jingoists, and nationalists

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVFctjhkGjI[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku2Sbynh8A4[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOZuxwVk7TU[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To my sweetie  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR1ujXx2p-I[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Merry Christmas Phoenix
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxBopd2rE0[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

To the boy I should forget.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEbiye3F7Iw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To CrimsonWhite and all the Troops that are away from their families 

God Bless you all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88AuqcLwCo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

To Jesus on His Birthday. I am pretty sure He don't post here, but I am pretty sure He watches 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_g3A6tEGzs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For anyone who is missing someone this Day 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1gnWmDwBvg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Pix and anyone goin' through some shit

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Z_nHvZMwg[/ame]

Be still
Though chaos rains around you now
Only so much rain can fall at once
Breathe in
And let the air envelope you
And slow but sure, serenity will come

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around

Stand up
Though circumstance has knocked you down
There is nothing gained by staying within it's reach

Take strength
In every failure you endure
Our mistakes have many lessons they can teach

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around

Destroy
These walls you've built around yourself
You can't take another step until they're gone

Move out
No use in dwelling in the past
Bid farewell to all your fears and carry on

Close your eyes
Try to breathe
Feel the ground beneath your feet
It's still there
The world still turns around


----------



## Phoenix

My sweetie - 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA56D4MffMY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Kyle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P0_v__IOrE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmaCQ4-2T5I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

A toofer ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBRoQ91W1rk[/ame]


and


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For all those who have served
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ei-bF0YV60A&feature=channel[/ame]
*
*


----------



## random3434

*Happy 2011 USMB! This is not the greatest song in the world, it's just a tribute:
*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH35ahbWO_E[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all our beloved freaks

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y04MHwwkrEE[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]rloidlFbi4w[/youtube]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]nQJACVmankY[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

For Dis .. always been there ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Granpa and Gramma .....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To y'all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kSvOJe6Wf0[/ame]

Dip my tail in blood ink 
Write it down in red 
Scribe the words "Happy meal" 
Right across your head 

Tired of getting walked on 
Treated like a sheep 
Don't blame me for all the years 
That you were asleep 

[Relax 
God is in control 
Watch the dot 
Take your meds 
Obey my demands 
Trust my dog 
Time for surgery 
Relax 
God is in control 
Watch the dot 
Take your meds 
Obey my demands 
Trust my dog 
Shut your eyes you're dead] 

Televised mass poison 
Spitting at the screen 
Keep the masses deluded 
With fabricated dreams 

Powdered God in a bag 
From the Vatican 
I want you to fuck off 
As hard as you can 

[Chorus]

Heaven has burst open 
Now it's raining bones 
The chaos will erode you 
Breeding little clones 

Born of a fallen rib 
From the monkey's womb 
Overcooked by cathode rays 
Evolved to consume 

100% [4x]

Eating from the butcher's slab 
Becoming what they meet 
Restrained and roasted while they gorge 
Strapped into the seat 

Bathing in your arrogance 
Dining will ensue 
God made me a cannibal 
To fix problems like you 

[Chorus]

100% [2x]

Last time was the last time... 
This time, you're 100% [3x]

Last time was the last time... 
This time, you're 100% fucked


----------



## JBeukema

To all you skinny little bitches

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQzab7sNCzs[/ame]

I overcame my bone structure and metabolism
I made myself engage in mind-numbing conversation
A fad diet left me with skin, bone and bitterness
starved myself to a petite listening to repetitive electro shit

Prey to the fairies
she got her wish
tied up and vacuous
she made the switch
step into her carriage
put on the ritz
saliva laced malicious
skinny little bitch (singin&#8217

LA LA LA LA

hey, like my tats? Full sleeve, Black and White
2 toned, no-ones&#8217; home, in today, out tonight
shiny happy die alone, viscous girls, plastic guys
you keep on scratching my back and I&#8217;ll scratch out your eyes

(he is the) home coming queen, hip new breed of clique
wears a Tiara made of daggers and is in the top 8
you throw him a kiss he throws hi-voltage bouquets
if he can&#8217;t have your affection then he&#8217;ll thrive on your hate

membrane of bitterness
words that rip
Topped of with a tongue with your name on it&#8217;s tip
Hatred for a skeleton
ugly and rich
all wrapped up in a skinny little bitch (singin')

LA LA LA LA
​


----------



## Phoenix

So there's this cowboy, he even plays the guitar and sings me to sleep ... 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister - 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BuITOx3Cs[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For my friend, Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knVbfhmME1g[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1bLdN2ecg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBaJWXbxQbI[/ame]


You are right and I am wrong
I could argue but I love your contidence
So I'd rather not compete
And accept my own defeat
It's easier

But just because I don't talk back
Doesn't mean I'm in the dark
It's just that talk is cheap

I would rather pay the cost
Put my ego into songs
That speak

"You talk about love
You talk about dreams
But you're just all simple machines to me
You say you got trust
It's not gonna last
'Cause you're just a simple machine to me"

I don't think you are convinced
Maybe somehow I have missed the point in this
Everyone keeps marching past
Telling me
"Get back on track
You're ruining this"
Well it's too late for me
All I got to keep this going
Is your distrust in me
And I could care less
Fuck all my friends
No one will be there in the end
I'll die alone, but free

But before I fade away
I can still give you a taste of tragedy

And don't deny it
Just embrace it
You can't hold back the tides

See me rise up one last time
Let the wind blow me to shards
I hope they cut right through me
And these last words that you hear are


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_stronger_r2-2r-4-HM[/ame]


----------



## Newby

For a friend, hope you're feeling better soon. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo

To my more superstitious friends here.  Perhaps some of you've heard it on the old original Tony Hawk game for PS1.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAtj5Uy6Q8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAtj5Uy6Q8[/ame]

There's a place where everyone can be right
Even though we remain determined to be opposed
Admittance requires no qualifications
It's where everyone has been and where everybody goes
So please try not to be impatient
For we all hate standing in line
And when the farm is good and bought you'll be there without a thought
And eternity my friend is a long fuckin time


----------



## JBeukema

My steps within three feet elsewhere
They say: don't dare, don't leave that square
My will, their will, can move, stand still
My part, no heart, i must fulfill

Like a rising monster
All veiled in grey
See the walls of dawn
They warn you of the day

[chorus]

Come back my dream
Into my arms
Into my arms

[repeat chorus 1x]

Their will, my will, just act, don't feel
Their kind, my kind, brought me to heal
Accused of something, nothing all alone
I had to bang the nails into my head
The guilty one

[repeat chorus 3x]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]IXdNnw99-Ic&[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

They want to tell you what to think.
 They want to tell you what to feel.
 They want to tell you what is right
 and what is wrong.
 They want to tell you what is real.

 What ever happened to us?
 What ever happened to love?
 We were the real thing.
 We were the real thing.

 America's a fucking disease.
 You're on your back and down on your knees.
 They question what you want to believe.
 No question what you want to believe.

 Are you afraid of the truth?
 Are you afraid what you'd find?
 Are you happy in denial?
 Are you happy being blind?

 Love turned to vanity.
 Truth turned hypocrisy.
 We were the real thing,
 now we are nothing.

 America's a fucking disease.
 You're on your back and down on your knees.
 They question what you want to believe.
 No question what you want to believe.

 And you won't ever see the truth.
 You can't be questioned if you're strong.
 And you won't ever stop to think,
 if what you've done is right or wrong.
 Because you're on the side of God,
 and you've crowned yourself a king.
 But when you're not among your little sheep,
 you just don't understand a thing.

 Love turned to vanity.
 Truth turned hypocrisy.
 We were the real thing,
 now we are nothing.

 America's a fucking disease.
 You're on your back and down on your knees.
 They question what you want to believe.
 No question what you want to believe.

 America, America.
 America, America.
 America, America.
 America,
 America's a fucking disease


----------



## JBeukema

Are you feeling Fascist?
Are you feeling mean?
We don't need a reason.
We don't need a thing.
We'll destroy just who we want to,
brutality is in.
Oppression is our weapon,
chaos is our king.

If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry,
I'm really sorry.
If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry.

We never heard of free will,
independence is a sin.
If you think you're superior,
then you're as good as in.
Its psychosis and delusion,
arrogance, denial.
And so much more awaits you, yeah,
we sell it by the mile.

If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry,
I'm really sorry.
If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry.

And are we justified?
I don't think so.
But we never let the truth get in the way.
And when you're crucified,
who will you turn to?
You can sell your soul to cover up the pain.

So if you're feeling fascist,
and if your conscience is clean.
we're holier than everyone,
and immorally supreme.
Don't question what we tell you,
just devour what we sell.
Why should we serve in heaven,
when we could rule all in hell?

If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry,
I'm really sorry.
If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy,
you should be happy.
If you amount to only this,
I'm really sorry,
I'm really sorry.

If ignorance is really bliss?
If ignorance is really bliss?
You should be happy.


----------



## Luissa




----------



## JBeukema

Eagleseven:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD4uRo7RVL8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

por mi amor


And for my mistress


----------



## Bootneck

Utrinque Paratus, bro. I'm with you all the way!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS-Pm7Q6dy8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

There's nothing a god can give to me that I can't give to myself
I put my beliefs in the things I believe and a god can take care of
himself
There's not enough love in the world for me to think about wasting my
time
It's not that I don't believe at all but I don't need a heavenly sign
I can achieve the things I need without getting down on my knees
I can respect your religion but I don't want to pay your fees
I don't want to hear you talk about the things you think that I need
so don't help me back on my feet again until you can hear me plead
Just look in the holy book of crooks and tell me what you can find
All the rules and the regulations made to manipulate your mind
Don't pretend that you're blind just open your mind and study
historical times
The bigger the loss the bigger the cost the bigger the cross and its
crimes
I don't believe in a god that I need to worship
I don't believe that I need to get down on my knees
I don't believe that a voice from above can help me
I only believe in what I can see and the things that I can achieve
Whatever belief you belong to there's still always a reason to doubt
and there's always another opinion as to what life is all about
There's always a bigger dimension and a different point of view
so I don't want to try to change you that decision is up to you
Whatever your final choice is and however you choose to live
You'd better be happy for what you can get and happy for what you can
give
There's only one thing to remember there is only one thing you can do
and that is to do unto others as you'd have others do unto you
Chorus
Two sides two sides to every story
two stories more makes four new ones to choose
Four sides four sides to every story
four stories more makes eight new ones to choose
Eight sides eight sides to every story
eight stories more now which one should you choose
now which one can you use
Chorus


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyYnnUcgeMc&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Goddamn my man you see I can't understand
Why you wanna say ****** to your brother man
Taking black pride then you call yourself a ******
Don't bring yourself down cos it just don't figure
Take a look at yourself and your history
You don't look like a goddamn ****** to me
It's a negative world and the white man made it
Gave you a name to dominate and trade it
Making blood money of his very own race man
And all of this because the colour of your face man
****** ****** ****** ******
Placed and educated in a neighbourhood of crime
Taught from the beginning that you weren't worth time
Liquorstore and gunstore next to one another
With only one purpose so you all kill each other
Leaving one less problem to worry about
That's the way they do it this is how it turns out
And justice for all with the American goverment
I wanna know where all the goddamn money went
We didn't see it and it didn't do no good
I guess you couldn't give a fuck about a black neighbourhood
****** ****** ****** ****** ******
You're the real *******,
You're the real *******,
You're the real *******
There's always gonna be fanatical minorities
The ku klux klan and fucked up authorities
Conservative ***** and religious preachers
I don't care cos they ain't our teachers
Living a life they say is free from sin
Then they judge another person by the colour of their skin
I feel ashamed of myself I'm a white human being
Surrounded by suckers to afraid to be seeing
There ain't such a thing called superior race
And there ain't nothing special 'bout colour of your face
You've got a one way ticket to a dead end street
The pressure is on so feel the heat
Media pollution is a very bad solution
Hypocriticat hype is your only contribution
So leave us alone and give your brothers some space
Cos you're a lousy contribution to the human race
****** ****** ...


----------



## JBeukema

For a few o' the ladies


----------



## JBeukema

Was it Gold who said she used to live in an old company town?


This, my friends is where Punk comes from


----------



## Synthaholic

DiveCon:


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie:


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmBnvajSfWU&feature=player_embedded#at=226

So, We must ask ourselves, What is the dictionary definition of Terrorism?
The systematic use of terror especially as a means of coercion
But what is terror?

According to the dictionary I hold in my hand, Terror, is violent or destructive acts
Such as bombing committed by groups in order to intimidate a population,
Or government into granting their demands

So whats a terrorist?

Theyre calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
When they put it on me, I tell them this
Im all about peace and love
They calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
Insulting my intelligence
Oh how these people judge..

It seems like the Rag-heads and Pakis are worrying your Dad
But your dads favorite food is curry and kebab
Its funny, but its sad how they make your mummy hurry with her bags
Rather read The Sun than study all the facts
Tell me, whats the bigger threat to human society
BAE Systems or home made IEDs
Remote controlled drones, killing off human lives
Or man with home made bomb committing suicide
I know you were terrified when you saw the towers fall
Its all terror but some forms are more powerful
It seems nuts, how could there be such agony
When more Israelis die from peanut allergies
Its like the definition didnt ever exist
I guess its all just depending who your nemesis is
Irrelevant how eloquent the rhetoric peddler is
Theyre telling fibs, now tell us who the real terrorist is

Theyre calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
When they put it on me, I tell them this
Im all about peace and love
They calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
Insulting my intelligence
Oh how these people judge..

Lumumba was democracy  Mossadegh was democracy
Allende was democracy  Hypocrisy it bothers me
Call you terrorists if you dont wanna be a colony
We used to bow down to a policy of robbery
Is terrorism my lyrics?
When more Vietnam vets kill themselves after the war than died in it?
This is very basic..
One nation in the world has over a thousand military bases
They say its religion, when clearly it isnt
Its not just Muslims that oppose your imperialism
Is Hugo Chavez a Muslim? Nah.. I didnt think so
Is Castro a Muslim? Nah.. I didnt think so
Its like the definition didnt ever exist
I guess its all just depending who your nemesis is
Irrelevant how eloquent the rhetoric peddler is
Theyre telling fibs, now tell us who the terrorist is

Theyre calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
When they put it on me, I tell them this
Im all about peace and love
They calling me a terrorist
Like they dont know who the terror is
Insulting my intelligence
Oh how these people judge..

You think that I dont know,
But I know, I know, I know
You think that we dont know
But we know

You think that I dont know,
But I know, I know, I know
You think that we dont know
But we DO

Was Building 7 terrorism?
Was nanothermite terrorism?
Diego Garcia was terrorism,
I am conscious the Contras was terrorism,
Phosphorous that burns hands  that is terrorism,
Irgun and Stern Gang that was terrorism,
What they did in Hiroshima was terrorism,
What they did in Fallujah was terrorism,
Mandela ANC  that was terrorism,
Jerry Adams IRA  that was terrorism,
Eric Prince black water  it was terrorism,
Oklahoma, McVeigh  that was terrorism,
Everyday USA  that is terrorism,
Everyday UK  that is terrorism,
Everyday


----------



## JBeukema

To you:


It's funny how my title puts me in a position
Where I'm allowed to say I represent the opposition
Like I'm on a mission to overthrow the government
As if my ambition was to try and seem intelligent
I'm not even competent enough to win an argument
Or ignorant enough to be a little disobedient
But I still believe that what I say can make a difference
The problem is I can't hear what I'm saing from a distance

No matter what I say, no matter what I do
No matter what I think, I'm not as good as you

I'm such a hypocrite, I'm so full of it
I'm such a hypocrite, I need another hit

It's funny how I come across as some kind of a teacher
Considering I never even liked my fucking teachers
Now it's reached the point where all the expectations
Are building up a barrier creating limitations
While you're debating if I've got the right to an opinion
Well silly me I thought I was allowed to be civilian
All I ever did was say exactly what I'm feeling
Without filtering my thoughts to make myself appealing


----------



## Phoenix

Himself -


----------



## Phoenix

Chris and Corey


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le7jAYcV3cA"]King Crimson - I Talk To the Wind Live [/ame]

To Echo Zulu. Hope you enjoy KC like I do.

You Tube allows me to see what I once had only heard.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## random3434

*Yes,* A little something for my pal Ropey!


----------



## JBeukema

God I wish that I could hide away
And find a wall to bang my brains
I'm living in a fantasy, a nightmare dream... reality
People ride about all day
In metal boxes made away
I wish that they would drop the bomb
And kill these ***** that don't belong

I hate people
I hate the human race
I hate people
I hate your ugly face
I hate people
I hate your fucking mess
I hate people
They hate me

My mother thinks that I am a jerk
Because I hate my bleeding work
Be like your daddy he's sincere
But don't be true... or you'll be queer
I'm working at my 9 to 5 
with boring ***** that give me jibe
their talking of the love they give
they never give... they never give

I hate people
I hate the human race
I hate people
I hate your ugly face
I hate people
I hate your fucking mess
I hate people
They hate me

[Repeat]


----------



## Synthaholic

For WillowTree:


----------



## JBeukema

Mal -


----------



## uscitizen

For USArmyretired


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMepzqJvIw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Synthaholic

for Soggy In NOLA:


----------



## JBeukema

This one is for GHook 


 since birth I've been cursed with this curse to just curse
And just blurt this bezerk and bizarre shit that works 
And it sells...


And I am 
Whatever you say I am 
If I wasn't, then why would I say I am?


----------



## GHook93

Bugger off bastard!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

A triple-play for Sarah G!








Unfortunately, none of them know how to spell your name!


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg"]For JB - To Go Along With His Meddi[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> A triple-play for Sarah G!
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> Unfortunately, none of them know how to spell your name!



Awww, I love those songs.

For Handsome Tramp..


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA7fxiFxDHY"]To Everyone - Fanfare For The Common Man[/ame]


----------



## Grace

For Tank

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtiJN6yiik"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtiJN6yiik[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Hmmm ... so many ...


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A triple-play for Sarah G!
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> Unfortunately, none of them know how to spell your name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I love those songs.
> 
> For Handsome Tramp..
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

For the puppies


----------



## Phoenix

Cambo - you rocked!


----------



## Synthaholic

For Kat:


----------



## PixieStix

For all those that feel the need to hide together in a closet. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## PixieStix

This goes out to a few


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## RadiomanATL

I think this one applies to a few....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp7tlrolez4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp7tlrolez4[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

To Awakened


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix said:


> This goes out to a few
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab_IE_eXyTQ"]Blondie - One Way Or Another[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obwanhb6kww"]Blondie - Sunday Girl[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

TO ***ROPEY***


----------



## AquaAthena

TO ***ROCKHOUND***


----------



## uscitizen

Dedicated to Gunny.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaEAinJMwHI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaEAinJMwHI[/ame]


----------



## Meister

For a very nice lady.


----------



## JBeukema

To all my fellow USMBers

Because my day went well


----------



## JBeukema

For Pixie




Woke up late this morning
A storm was really rollin&#8217;
Frogs and dogs were raining from the sky
Everything seems awkward to me
Nothing&#8217;s just as it should be
If this keeps on I&#8217;m sure I won&#8217;t get by

But then I close my eyes and try to smile
I know things are bad and getting worse
But after all this I can rest awhile
And then I&#8217;ll party party

Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Shake your day away and you can
Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Shake your blues away

Yo Reggae vacation Mon
This party&#8217;s shakin&#8217;
and it ain&#8217;t just shakin&#8217; me here
I see that smile
You&#8217;re grinnin&#8217; ear to ear
Sing this song
And you should really sing it clear
Just sing along with us

Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Party Party Join us Join us
Shake your day away and you can
PARTY PARTY
PARTY PARTY
PARTY PARTY


----------



## Phoenix

For my friend, AML, who was there when I needed them most. May life bring you peace and happiness. Remember you've always got a friend in Illinois.


----------



## Phoenix

For Intense -


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Valerie

What kind of fool...?


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Ropey

To all Native North American First Nations People


----------



## JBeukema

To Herbert


----------



## Ropey

To all who like to game


----------



## xsited1

For Sky Dancer:


If anyone gets the reference, that's a rep.


----------



## Sky Dancer

xsited1 said:


> For Sky Dancer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGNdvKvbxYQ
> 
> If anyone gets the reference, that's a rep.



Related to the Jeffrey Dahmer discussion.


----------



## Shadow




----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK62pW35GIw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FA85RO89HA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To all my comrades here



    A gargantuan hole in the bow, will the ocean to enter allow.
Oh but more a sin than letting it in it's letting our good fortune out.
The nest to the storm did succumb, while the crow hid his fear in the rum.
And the mast, it broke and threw out the bloke and well now he's surely my chum.

Love letters from under his bed, holds the cabin boy over his head
A futile try to keep it dry what tears have already wet.
They were penned by a girl in Merak, and the Javanese value their tact.
She'll conclude he's horribly rude 'cause he's sure as hell not writing back.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
'Cause I'm in good company
As we're all going together

I've had women of every kind, but the only one truly was mine
Is the one at home who'll be alone when I am full-up with brine.
For my son I had always a plan, for to raise him as best as I can.
Oh well you can bet, my only regret is to not see him grow to a man.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
'Cause I'm in good company
As we're all going together

I was sinking down into the brine, when a curious sight caught my eye.
Seaman Shaft had found him a raft and was makin' a speedy goodbye.
At the risk of sounding absurd, I have always been good as my word.
So a fishgig I, lanced into his eye and I knocked his ass overboard.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
Oh hell!
'Cause you've all been so good to me
So we're all going together.


----------



## Ropey

To all who appreciate Trumpet playing.


There's Doc, and then there's everyone else. Play it fairly loud.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## xotoxi

To Pixie...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Me n the other three


----------



## JBeukema

What could one possibly say
To someone who ignores his way
Who's never been touched by grace
How could one eventually express
All the tension, all the stress
That can't be read on his face
All the people that one met
All the people that one left
They enrich, they develop
What one's got to reach the top
Being a sum of experiences
Giving life consistence
Knowing details makes differences
Entering a heart of existence
Tune your mind to the right channel
Things get played at a higher scale
Go memorize the frequency
Isn't it phenomenal
Don't you think it's magical
This electric storm of ecstacy 

Ride the wind, take on your destiny
You gotta get much higher
Fly your flight, get over society
The world is by far much bigger 

Nothing is impossible
Nothing is unreachable 

Tune your mind to the right channel
Things get played at a higher scale
Go memorize the frequency
Isn't it phenomenal
Don't you think it's magical
This electric storm of ecstacy 

Fear's got no place around here
What we see, what we hear
Format our comprehension
The un-thought, things we ignore
All the pluses and all the more
Wait to reach our perception 

Spread your conscience to other territory
Your vision's gonna get much clearer
When the hunt is over parts meet in sympathy
World peace is getting nearer...
Spread your conscience to other territory
Your vision's gonna get much clearer
When the hunt is over parts meet in sympathy
World peace is getting nearer... 

Nothing is impossible
Nothing is unreachable 

What could one possibly say
To someone who ingores his way
Who's never been touched by grace
How could one eventually express
All the tension, all the stress
That can't be read on his face
All the people that one met
All the people that one left
They enrich, they develop
What one's got to reach the top
Being a sum of experiences
Giving life consistence
Knowing details makes differences
Entering a heart of existence 

Ride the wind, take on your destiny
You gotta get much higher
Fly your flight, get over society
The world is by far much bigger 

Nothing is impossible
Nothing is unreachable
Soar...
Soar...


----------



## JBeukema

I believe them bones are me
Some say we're born into the grave
I feel so alone, gonna end up a
Big ol' pile a them bones

Dust rise right on over my time
Empty fossil of the new scene
I feel so alone, gonna end up a
Big hole pile a them bones

Toll due bad dreams come true 
I lie dead gone under red sky
I feel so alone, gonna end up a
Big ol' pile a them 
I feel so alone Gonna end up a 
Big ol' pile a them
I feel so alone Gonna end up a  
Big ol' pile a them bones


----------



## JBeukema

Time to change has come and gone
Watched your fears become your God

It's your decision
It's your decision

Overwhelmed, you chose to run
Apathetic to the stunned

It's your decision
It's your decision

You feed the fire that burned us all
When you lied
To feel the pain that spurs you on
Black inside

No one plans to take the path that brings you lower
And here you stand before us all and say it's over
It's over

It might seem an afterthought
Yes it hurts to know you're bought

It's your decision
It's your decision

You feed the fire that burned us all
When you lied
To feel the pain that spurs you on
Black inside

It's your decision
It's your decision

No one plans to take the path that brings you lower
And here you stand before us all and say it's over
It's over

It's over


----------



## JBeukema

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Dont let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Remember the good times that we had? 
I let them slip away from us when things got bad
How clearly I first saw you smilin in the sun
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Dont let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Im so tired but I cant sleep
Standin on the edge of something much too deep
Its funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word
We are screaming inside, but we cant be heard

But I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Dont let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Im so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose
Clinging to a past that doesnt let me choose
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Dont let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Dont let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories
Weep not for the memories


----------



## Phoenix

You were never one for waiting
Still I always thought you'd wait for me
Have you from your dream awakened
And from where you are what do you see

Which of us is now in exile
Which in need of amnesty
Are you now but an illusion
In my mind alone you breathe

You believed in things that I will never know
You were out there drowning but it never showed
&#65533;Till inside a rain swept night you just let go

You're thrown it all away
And now we'll never see
The ending of the play
The grand design
The final line
And what was meant to be

In the dark a distant runner
Now has disappeared into the night
Leaving us to stand and wonder
Staring from this end into your life

You believed in things that I will never know
You were out there drowning but it never showed
&#65533;Till inside a rain swept night you just let go

You've thrown it all away
And now we'll never see
The ending of the play
The grand design
The final line
And what was meant to be

And if this is all illusion
Nothing more than pure delusion
Clinging to a fading fantasy

Like Icarus who heeds the calling
Of a sun but now is falling
As the feathers of his life fall free
Can you see
See

Tomorrow
And after
You tell me what am I to do
I stand here
Believing
That in the dark
There is a clue

Perhaps inside
This midnight sky
Perhaps tomorrow's new born eyes
Or then again
We'll never know
And after all
This was the show

What am I to do

Gotta get back
Gotta get back
Gotta get back

What am I to do

Gotta get back
Gotta get back
Gotta get back

What am I to do

Standing on a dream
Isn't what it seems
Could we then reclaim a dream refused
Knowing what we know
Could we let it go
Realizing that all the years are used

Tomorrow and after
You tell me what am I to do
I stand here believing
That in the dark there is a clue
I am the way
I am the light
I am the dark inside the night
I hear your hopes
I feel your dreams
And in the dark I hear your screams

Tomorrow and after
You tell me what am I to do
I stand here believing
That in the dark there is a clue


----------



## JBeukema

Do you want a piece of my time
Or a piece
Of my mind
Bare another chip on my shoulder
My blanket so you don't get cold
Oh Oh
Do you wanna cover your eyes
Do you wanna see through mine
Taking my darkest years
So you don't disappear

[Chorus]
I'll give you
All of me
Then I can walk away
Free from the weight of the world that believes
So come on, come on

Do you really want my arms
So you can hold- my hand
Take the skin off of my back
Take the feet from under me
So you can- stand
Take in all the people I like
Break in all my sunny skies
And I will take all of your rain
For the ones you hate

[Chorus]
[Instrumental]

I'll give you
All of me
Then I can walk away
Free from the weight of the world that believes
But you can't even see
That I'm failing to breathe
So come on- come, come, come on


----------



## JBeukema

Pull me closer to your sun 
Until the armor melts away 
Into your twilight 
Now I know just what it's like 
To see the world through your eyes 
And how fast you use it up 

All that human clay keeps reaching for your frame 
Until it fills 
All the cracks inside you 
I can't understand it when you say 

Their colors are so bright 
And then they dim and you're on the ground 

And when your consciousness comes back 
Spitting up and calling out 
There will be no shadows 
Over you 

And you'll scream: 

What have I done; With my life 
Give it all back; It's over 
Won't be enough; To save me 
What a tragedy! 

And I will give it all up 
Give it all up; So you could 
Give me a chance; To hold you 
Won't be enough; Won't be enough to save me 
What a tragedy! 

Now you're up and running from yourself 
As the streetlights flash ahead 
But they will lead you nowhere 
Feel the skin starting to burn away 
As your internals beg to stay 
But you speed up anyway 

All the strings you're tied to 
Are pulling so much harder than before 
But you can't cut through them 
Even if you broke free 
The shock would tear you apart 
But you're way past caring now 

Glowing frozen in that light 
All your features so laid out 
There'll be no shadows over you 
As the twilight fades to black 

You're not coming back


----------



## JBeukema

To Phoe



I sit next to you,  
you look the other way 
You saw me falter  
for one second of the day 
Why am I so invisible to you? 
Sometimes I hate you more  
than you could ever hate yourself 

But I love you,  
would do anything for you 
You don't even see  
that I'm in pain 
Frustration became humiliation 
Waiting outside for you  
in the pouring rain 

What's left  
of my self worth you  
crushed it in your hand 
Wicked game to torture me  
because you can 
You toy with me then pull back 
We're never synched in time,  
we blew that 
The sad thing I've done the same  
before to someone else 

I tried so hard to be someone,  
I never was nobody 
I tried too hard to play this game,  
I never was the winner


----------



## Phoenix

JB -


----------



## JBeukema

Does God read these boards?


Alice in Chains God Am

dear god, how have you been, then?
i'm not fine, fuck pretending
all of this death you're sending
best throw some free heart mending

invite you in my heart, then
when done, my sinds forgiven?
this god of mine relaxes
world dies i still pay taxes

can i be as my god am
can you be as god am
can i be as my god am
god of all my god am

so lord, i see you grinnin'
must be grand always winning
how proud are you being able
to gather faith from fable

can i be as my god am
can you be as god am
can i be as my god am
god of all my god am
god am
my god am
god am
god

all this respect i'm giving
shared strength acquired by livin'
all bloomin' life youre feeding
can't hide sick ones you're weeding

can i be as my god am
can you be as god am
can i be as my god am
god of all my god am
god am
god am
god am


----------



## Phoenix

Of course. His name is "Gunny" on here.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> Of course. His name is "Gunny" on here.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


>



I'm much better than that.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm much better than that.
Click to expand...

That's what it says on the wall in the bathroom. According to the graffiti, you're a real pro 

I'll take your word for it, though. I've no interest in a woman who gives it away as easily as I've been telling people you do


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> That's what it says on the wall in the bathroom. According to the graffiti, you're a real pro
> 
> I'll take your word for it, though. I've no interest in a woman who gives it away as easily as I've been telling people you do



A.  Who do you think put the graffiti up, JB?  Geez. 

B.  It's not giving it away if you get paid for it.

C.  How else could I afford the extravagant lifestyle to which I have been accustomed and take care of my pool boy, Pablo?

D.  Lastly - WTF right do you have telling people how easy I am? Like you know.


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4lEBZjxeg4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4lEBZjxeg4 [/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4lEBZjxeg4



 bitch


----------



## JBeukema

you are doing good while being bad it is what i hear from who they had 
you are going down down down babe you come around 
girl you leave a million broken hearts in every town 
hey hey you leave a mess you are a devil in a gucci dress 
i am sending out an S.O.S. you are a devil in a gucci dress 
you make a fool of every man they gonna drool at your command 
you reign in blood take what they got 
you look just like a perfect angel but you are not 
hey hey you leave a mess you are a devil in a gucci dress 
i am sending out an S.O.S. you are a devil in a gucci dress 
you look just like a perfect angel but you are not


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

I like those better, tyvm.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y04MHwwkrEE
> 
> ?



  

Only one? stingy SOBs, huh?


----------



## JBeukema

I need an easy friend
I do, With an ear to lend
I do, Think you fit this shoe
I do, But DO you have a clue?

I'll take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night. Free
...I do

I'm standing in your line
I do, Hope you have the time
I do, Pick up number two
I do, Keep a date with you

I take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night. Free


I need an easy friend
I do, With an ear to lend
I do, Think you fit this shoe
I do, But DO you have a clue?

I'll take advantage while
You hang me out to dry
But I can't see you every night, 
no I can't see you every night...
free

I do...


----------



## JBeukema

She thinks she's high fashion Thinks she looks divine And that's what I keep tellin' her I tell her all the time, oh  And she tells me she likes fast cars She says she likes mine the best And just because of that, baby You think she'd forget the rest, no, no, no  Just call me a three time loser That's all I'll ever be, no 'Cause my baby's such a two timer You know she's two timing, she's a-two timing me  Two timer, my baby's such a two timer And my baby's a two timer, my baby's a two timer My baby, she's a-two timing me, two timer My baby's such a two timer, yeah  Yeah, and she says she likes fast cars She says she likes mine the best Just because of that, baby You think she'd forget the rest, no, no, no  Just call me a three time loser That's all I'll ever be 'Cause my baby's such a two timer You know she's two timing, she's a-two timing me  Two timer, my baby's such a two timer My baby's a two timer, my baby's a two timer My baby, she's a-two timing me, two timer My baby's such a two timer baby


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Another one for Phoe


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Another one for Phoe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcANKEzSGKI



No sh*t! 

Boy, have I gotten edumacated on that.


----------



## JBeukema

For our ladies


Thank God I'm pretty
The occasional free drink I never asked for
The occasional admission to a seedy little bar
Invitation to a stranger's car
I'm blessed
With the ability to rend a grown man tongue-tied
Which only means that when it's dark outside
I have to run and hide can't look behind me
Thank God I'm pretty

Thank God I'm pretty
Every skill I ever have will be in question
Every ill that I must suffer merely brought on by myself
Though the cops would come for someone else
I'm blessed
I'm truly privilaged to look this good without clothes on
Which only means that when I sing you're jerking off
And when I'm gone you won't remember
Thank God I'm pretty

Thank you God
Oh, lord
Thank you God
Oh, oh and when a gaggle of faces appears around me
It's lucky I hate to be taken seriously
I think my ego would fall right through the cracks in the floor
If I couldn't count on men to slap my ass anymore
I know my destiny's such, that I'm all stocking and curl
So everybody thinks that I'm a fucking suicide girl

Thank you God
For the occasional champagne I never asked for
The occasional admission to a seedy little bar
Invitation to a stranger's car
I'm blessed
With the ability to rend a grown man tongue-tied
Which only means that when it's dark outside
I have to run and hide can't look behind me
Thank God I'm pretty

Thank God
Thank God
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you God!


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

JB -


----------



## JBeukema

Why can't i walk down a street free of suggestion?
Is my body the only trait in the eye's of men?
I've got some skin
You want to look in
There lays no reward in what you discover
You spent yourself watching me suffer
Suffer you words, suffer your eyes, suffer your hands
Suffer your interpretation of what it is to be a man
I've got some skin
You want to look in
She does nothing to deserve it
He only wants to observe it
We sit back like they taught us
We keep quiet like they taught us
He just wants to prove it
She does nothing to remove it
We don't want anyone to mind us
So we play the roles that they assigned us
She does nothing to conceal it
He touches her 'cause he wants to feel it
We blame her for being there
But we are all guilty


----------



## JBeukema

Hopefully this goes to none of you here



I bet ya never thought
That it would never turn out like this
Mama's little girl
Daddy's little princess

But somewhere in your fairy tale
Everything went wrong
Now the sun don't shine
The words don't ryhme
You're out of time

You've been beaten down
Kicked around on the ground
But you took it like a woman
Victimized, terrorized, paralyzed
But you took it like a woman
Pushed too far pulled too hard
Deeply scared
I know you must have felt the pain
But you took it like a woman

Ya thought you had your Mr. Right
But he was really Mr. Hyde
Ya gave him your most precious gift
You were his bleeding bride
He tied you up pulled your hair
He slapped your innocent face
Yeah, you were black and blue
He laughed at you
So what'd you do?

Aw you've been beaten down
Kicked around on the ground
But you took it like a woman
Victimized, terrorized, paralyzed
But you took it like a woman
Pushed too far pulled too hard
Deeply scared
I know you must have felt the pain
But you took it like a woman

And so its over
Your fantasy life is finally at an end
And the world above is still a brutal place
And the story will start again

You been beaten down
Kicked around on the ground
But you took it like a woman
Victimized, terrorized, paralyzed
But you took it like a woman
Pushed too far pulled too hard
Deeply scared
I know you must have felt the pain

Felt the pain
I know you must have felt the pain
But you took it like a woman
You took it like a woman
I know you must have felt the pain
You took it like a woman
I know you must have felt the pain
You took it like a woman
I know you must have felt the pain
You took it like a woman


----------



## JBeukema

You were so beautiful
Like a child so young and full of life
Seems a hundred years ago
You saw everything
So much more tragedy than good
You even watched the world grow cold

And even when your world was shakin'
Even when your breath was taken
Even when your blue eyes turned to gray

Small town debutantes and queens
Every woman has a name
Cocktail waitresses with dreams
Every woman has a name
And every girl whose love survives
A broken heart to stay alive
You signed your picture in the frame
Every woman has a name

You had your love affair
Some were perfect but most of them were pain
Seems a hundred years ago
It took you to the highest hill
Left you standing frozen in the rain
But you still feel the afterglow

And even when your world was shakin'
Even when your breath was taken
Even when your blue eyes turned to gray

Housewives cryin' on the phone
Every woman has a name
Sacred sisters all alone
Every woman has a name
And even on the coldest day
When the kids are gone, moved away
It's lonely now
There's no one there to hold your hand
And play

See it written on the grave
Every woman has a name


----------



## JBeukema

Alone inside my mind
across the room I catch your eye
then you wander in my direction
my left you sit beside
so hot you make me want to hide
hide from my own fragile torture

I can feel you now
I can taste it now
Overcome that I'm your temptation
I never dreamed it true
I can feel you now
I can taste it now
Overcome that I'm your tepmtation
I'm crushed
With just the thought that I made you blush

The lust inside I cry
Without the tears running down my eyes
On your knees you beg for weakness
Temptaion close at hand
Falling for you I didn't plan
Pleasure seekers taking over

I'm crushed
With just the thought that I made you blush

I'm crushed enoughto make it bleed
with just the thought that I made you blush
I'm crushed enough I'm on my knees
with just the thought that I made you blush
I'm crushed enough to raze in all
with just the thought that I made you blush
I'm crushed enough for me to fall
with just the thought that I made you blush


----------



## Phoenix

Samson -


----------



## rdean

I dedicate this song to California Girl.  It had to be written by someone who knows her.


----------



## rdean

This song I dedicate to the "Sarge".


----------



## Phoenix

For ducky. Maybe not your normal musical fare but it's a good song. Good lyrics, my friend.


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcJU6zsNWyM



A surprisingly accurate musical portate of reality.


----------



## Ropey

To Sunni


----------



## JBeukema

you fly with false wings too close to the sun
built your throne near to babylon
you adore all you are, stand over everyone
you're alone

your aims are so honest, empty words sound wise
sell your truth when you speak so nice
the stars in your eyes are beautiful lies
your heart is ice

in your prayer there is no love
your arrow of peace kills all the doves

mirror, mirror on the wall
- is there someone who is better than we all
mirror, mirror of myself
- please show me the sins of my inner self

in your lonely heart of ice

still lives a child who sadly cries

mirror, mirror we're not alone, is there a tear to move a heart of stone
is there enough space for us to live, is there enough air for us to breathe

don't fly too high, i see you fall
your deaf ears ignored the warning call
i see you fall, i see you crash from the sky
when will we fall, when will we crash from the sky
mirror, mirror on the wall - is there someone who is better than we all


----------



## GHook93




----------



## JBeukema

Tingling mind and too big a smile
at least i got the room
spinning with me
trying hard to walk
a straight line
i think i lost my femininity
another shot
hey
tipsiness in affect

on my hands and my knees
lost all my dignity
just made a pathetic prayer
need someone to hold my hair
a fearsome substance abuse
but there's so much to choose
can't even crawl straight home
can't get the keys in the door

prickly heart and watery eyes
i'm ripe to be emotionalized
coated tongue and hairy teeth
i guess im not so ladylike
a social lubricant...
yeah?
i'm beyond thinking acts
​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

For my friend Mark. One day at a time. Life is short - live it.


----------



## JBeukema

For Phoe; this song is totally you


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> For Phoe; this song is totally you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu7_MxNF4ps



I forgot about that camera in my shower again.  





Hmmmm ...


----------



## Phoenix

Jillian - cuz I do like em.


----------



## Phoenix

JB ...


----------



## JBeukema

Back at you, Phoe


----------



## JBeukema

Take a guess...


Take a souvenir and stop your staring
Just cause I'm screaming
Don't mean I'm sharing
Can't keep my mouth shut
if you keep that dress on
You can't negotiate
Not with me this time

you go so low
your faggot rainbow
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time

Bring your IQ and try to understand
Just cause I'm listening
Don't mean we're still friends
Can't fix my problem
You crossed a thin line
You can't just work it out
not with me this time

you go so low
your faggot rainbow
your junkie ego
won't save you this time

you go so low
your tragic disco
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time

You're so predictable no shadow of doubt
when you are suffering know who sold you out
Fuck your opinions
Fuck your lack of spine
When you are miserable
Know that I'm just fine

You go so low
your faggot rainbow
your junkie ego
won't save you this time

you go so low
your tragic disco
your Nazi Halo
won't save you this time


----------



## Phoenix

For Masquerade ... and the rest of us too.


----------



## Phoenix

Himself - and not only "no" but "hell no. Not a chance in the world. You only get one shot."


----------



## JBeukema

Himself?

There's noone by that name here...


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Himself?
> 
> There's noone by that name here...



Ah, yes. But however this thread started, many people dedicate songs to people not here. 


For you, JB, something special ...


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa -


----------



## Phoenix

Jeremy - still a slacker


----------



## Phoenix

For all the ... cat lovers.


----------



## Phoenix

JB -


----------



## Phoenix

For Shadow


----------



## JBeukema

Theres a dark fading light
In the garden where you
Lay your head tonight
Through the darkened hours
Were you thinking of me?
A state of sleep
Is what youd rather be

Theres a pale
Purple moonlight
In the garden where you
Lay your head to die
Frozen dreams and nightmares
Have you forgetting a dream
Of what you always thought
You could have been

Hey dont draw the line
Did you know that youre right
So baby blue dont cry
Dont you go now
Dont you go now

Theres a stale morning light
In the garden where you lay
All through the night
Through this poisoned nightmare
Have you set yourself free?
With thoughts and dreams
Of what youre gonna be

Hey dont draw the line
Did you know that youre right
So baby blue dont cry
Dont you go now
Dont you go now

Hey dont draw the line
Did you know itll be all right
So baby blue dont cry
Dont you go now
Dont you go now

Hey dont draw the line
Did you know itll be all right
My baby blues dont cry
Dont you go now
Dont you go now
Hey dont draw the line
Did you know that youre right
So baby blue dont cry
Dont you go now
Dont you go now​​


----------



## dilloduck

for Brad

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUb0xNshWac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Cambo - you sing it as good as he does.


----------



## Phoenix

For JB, who never makes me those tasty blue drinks anymore.  *sigh*


----------



## JBeukema

for Phoe


Ooh, hey, there mama got the devil in your smile
Got your silicon on and stars in your eyes
Guilt on your face, big disgrace
Cheer up baby, it's part of the game

Goddamn, hot rod legs to the sky
With your back on the bar and your mouth open wide
Guilt on your face, big disgrace
Victim written all over your face

Ooh, hey, there rebel on the jagermeister thrills
With a hand up your skirt and a mouth full of pills
Tears on your face, big disgrace
Pornstar champion is the game

Come on token got a line for a smile
Gotta a dime for your time gonna be a star tonight
Tears on your face, big disgrace
Sucker written all over your face

Ooh, hey, there mama got the devil in your smile
Got your silicon on and stars in your eyes
Guilt on your face, big disgrace
Sucker written all over your face


----------



## Phoenix

No silicon. Or Jager.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe,


----------



## Phoenix

Back atcha ...


----------



## Phoenix

It's been entirely too long since this gem was played here ...


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

Smart ass.

You haven't had your daily beating yet, have you?


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> Smart ass.


What makes you assume that was for you?

I thought you were over the last jackass and ready for an all-new jackass?


This one is for you, hon
Anyone you'd like to forward it to?


I must admit I was set trippin' early on
So not myself, boy you had me completely gone
I lost my cool when I found out 'bout you and how cowardly you move
I'm just glad that now I'm through, I'm so over you

I am finished cryin' over your lyin', over denyin'
I am so over you, so over you

Said I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
I done lost my cool for just a minute
But I'm back and I'm doin' my thing again

Said I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
And I got my mind right,
Ain't no more late nights waitin' up on ya

I'm so over you, over you, over you
Over you, over you now
I'm so over you, over you, over you
Over you, over you now I'm so over you

Now we done been through this same cycle, time and time
Let you back in even when you broke this heart of mine
I've had enough, boy, I swear this time I'm done
You can pack up all your stuff
Frankly I don't give a fuck I'm so over you

I am finished cryin' over your lyin', over denyin'
I am so over you, so over you

Said I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
I done lost my cool for just a minute
But I'm back and I'm doin my thing again

Said, I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
And I got my mind right
Ain't no more late nights waitin' up on ya

I'm so over you, over you, over you
Over you, over you now
I'm so over you, over you, over you
Over you, over you now

I got my swagga back again
And no, I'm not tryna be your friend
And no, ain't no hittin' this again
Ain't no late nights waitin' up on ya 'cause I'm so over you

Said, I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
I done lost my cool for just a minute
But I'm back and I'm doin' my thing again

Said, I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
And I got my mind right
Ain't no more late nights waitin' up on ya

Said, I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
I done lost my cool for just a minute
But I'm back and I'm doin' my thing again

Said, I'm finished with it
Ain't no more hurtin' over here
And I got my mind right
Ain't no more late nights waitin' up on ya


----------



## Phoenix

I'd prefer no jackasses at all, if you please.  

N thanks, JB. You're a peach. But I won't tell anybody, k?


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> I'd prefer no jackasses at all, if you please




Hope you like girls, then; all guys are jackasses, dear


----------



## Phoenix

Girls aren't built to my liking. And a lot of them are no better than the men.

Perhaps just a minor jackass? Please?


----------



## JBeukema

_
Star by Star
Corrupting all of humanity
So much alike are we
When I see you I see me_​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> Perhaps just a minor jackass? Please?


I make no promises



	        Well you dont like, dont like the way I walk
And you dont like, dont like the way I talk
You criticize about me endlessly
Logic defies how you got stuck with me 
And you complain about the clothes I wear
And you explain there's other boys out there
And you complain my car makes too much noise
And then you cry Im always out with the boys

I give up little darling, no matter what I do
Hey, you know it's true, ain't good enough for you

You complain the way I love you at night
You explain Im really not your type
If we go out you say Im such a bore
If you stay in say what are we living for?

I don't understand, theres nothing I can do
There ain't no way I can satisfy you
And then at night, I lean in for a kiss
Here comes a pitch, Swing and a miss!

Oh o, I quit little darling, yeah, no matter what I do
Girl, you know it's true, ain't good enough for you
Oh o, hey hey little darling, no matter what I do
Girl, you know its true, ain't good enough for you

I tried to change I got a job in sales
I bought a shirt uptown in Bloomingdales
And babe I tried to make the latests scene
Hip and cool, just like Jimmy Iovine
I bought a record with all the latest grooves
A book of love with all the latest moves
I brought some flowers and I waited out your door
And you came out didnt wanna see me 

Oh o, I quit little darling, no matter what I do
Girl, you know its true, ain't good enough for you

No matter what I do
Girl, you know its true, ain't good enough for you X 2


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

This one is for Pale Rider ...


----------



## Phoenix

Samson - here ya go ...


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson - here ya go ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEszTzdUMcY



I wonder if any of the sailors noticed Cher was wearing just a couple of rubber bands underneath the denim jacket?


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> I wonder if any of the sailors noticed Cher was wearing just a couple of rubber bands underneath the denim jacket?



Depends on how long they had been on that ship ...


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if any of the sailors noticed Cher was wearing just a couple of rubber bands underneath the denim jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how long they had been on that ship ...
Click to expand...


More than 30 seconds.


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> More than 30 seconds.



Some of them - yeah. On the other hand, some might not.


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them - yeah. On the other hand, some might not.
Click to expand...




I'm not counting the gay ones.


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> I'm not counting the gay ones.



Oh, well, then yeah. They noticed.


----------



## JBeukema

Samson said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them - yeah. On the other hand, some might not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not counting the gay ones.
Click to expand...

Well, that rules out the sailors


----------



## JBeukema

for anyone who still feels their spirit...




I had a friend many years ago
One tragic night he died
The saddest time of my life
For weeks and weeks I cried
Through the anger and through the tears
I've felt his spirit through the years
I'd swear, He's watching me
Guiding me through hard times

I feel it once again
It's overwhelming me
His spirit's like the winds
The angel guarding me
Oh, I know, oh, I know
He's watching over me
Oh, I know, oh, I know
He's watching over me

We shared dreams like all best friends
Blood brothers at the age of ten
We lived reckless, he paid the price
But why? Why did he have to die?
It still hurts me to this day
Am I selfish for feeling this way?
I know he's an angel now
Together we'll be someday

I feel it once again
It's overwhelming me
His spirit's like the wind
The angel guarding me
Oh, I know, oh, I know
He's watching over me
Oh, I know, oh, I know
He's watching over me


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe...


Not a word, from your lips
 You just took for granted that I want to skinny dip.
 A quick hit, that's your game.
 But I'm not a piece of meat, stimulate my brain.
 Night is young, so are we.
 Lets get to know each other better, slow & easily.
 Take my hand, lets hit the floor.
 Shake our bodies to the music.
 Maybe then you'll score.

 Chorus: So come on baby, wont you show some class
 Why you want to move so fast.
 We don't have to take our clothes off
 To have a good time
 Oh no
 We could dance & party all night
 And drink some cherry wine
 Uh huh
 We don't have to take our clothes off
 To have a good time
 Oh no
 We could dance & party all night
 And drink some cherry wine
 Uh huh
 Na na na na na na na...

 Just slow down if you want me
 A man wants to be approached cool & romantically
 I've got needs
 Just like you
 If the conversations good
 Vibrations through & through

 So come on baby, wont you show some class
 Why you want to move so fast
 We don't have to take outr clothes off
 To have a good time
 Oh no
 We could dance & party all night
 And drink some cherry wine

 Uh huh
 Na na na na na na...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

....

I don't need you hoes, jumpin all around 
steppin on my shoes, knocking liquor down 
Please give me space, let me see yo face 
checkin out yo features, if you fine you can stay 
Chillin at the bar, eyes on the crowd 
looking for them girls looking cute not wild 

....

Hoe sit down, every time I come around 
u hollerin, screamin, jumpin up and down 
Jump around me hoe, I'ma hit ya wit a bow 
knock ya down, and don't give a fuck if u get up hoe 
But if ya calm down, we can chill and talk a while 
have a conversation, let imaginations run wild 
But if u don't though, Marco gotta let u go 
cuz one thing he can't stand is a fuckin wild hoe 
Don't get it twisted though, just had to let u know 
how a real nigga from dat Kirkwood light hoes 
Can't be slutty though, gotta be on point folk ....


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Hope ya don't mind if I bite


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
But I like to do it

Most girls I meet are quite savage
Always tryna' grab up on my package
The say I look yummy and they want a taste
But I'm a human not a sandwhich.

Sometimes I feel like llcooljay
I make love not not wear them bootay
But every girl I try to get to know
Ends up tryin to do me
I said

I am not a whore
I am not a whore
But I like to do it

Sometimes, I just wanna dance
Girl I know yah like my style
But get your hand outta my pants

I am not a whore
(No no no)
I am not a whore
(not your hoe)
I am not a whore
(I just love the music)
I am not a whore
(But I like to do it)

I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore
I am not a whore


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Phoenix

For Corey, Chris n me.


----------



## Synthaholic

For Kaz:


----------



## Phoenix

This has to be for my buddy, JB. Fits him so well.  


You think you know me
Got me figured out
Your casting shadows
Casting doubt
You think you know me
You think I care
You should spend some time sometime with the person in the mirror

I'm a fist, I'm afraid, I'm a link in the chain
I'm the worst of the best, but I'm in this race
You don't know me
I'm a knife, I'm a rope, I'm a bitter pill
I'm a tooth on the cog that you built to spill
You don't know me

I'm not defined by what you think I am
I won't fall into your predetermined plan
All like diamonds without the shine
If you never take the time you never know what you won't find

I'm a crow, I'm the most with the least to gain
I'm a fading Mona Lisa in a plywood frame
You don't know me
I'm a ring on a tree in a life that fell
What I did I done good and what I done I did well
You don't know me

Hate is a river flowing with money and greed
Drawing borders
Lines on a map we don't need

I'm a wall, I'm a fence, I'm a dotted line
I'm the land you kill for in the name of your kind
You don't know me
I'm a storm, I'm a sign, I'm a bleeding heart
I'm the time that got away
It's already gone
You don't know me


----------



## Synthaholic

For Uncensored2008:


----------



## Synthaholic

For Stephanie:


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Hey there girl
There's a little surprise
I'm so hot
And you're the reason why
You're so cute
I wanna smash your face
I know you're the queen
I'm just a pawn
Babe let me tell you
Tell you
Tell you
Tell you
I can barely fit my dick in my pants
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
Come and lend me your hand
With my
Forthcoming release
Because
California isn't big enough for me
I'm no Fred
But I can make your bed rock baby
Oh
Oh yeah
My god you're a beauty
I'm just a beast
Babe let me tell you
Tell you
Tell you
Tell you
I can barely fit my dick in my pants
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
California isn't big enough for e
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
Come and lend me your hand
With my
Forthcoming release
Because
California isn't big enough for me
You always pictured me
Laughing in the arms of others
What kind of man do you think I am?
We were just good friends
But we dreamed we could be lovers
Damned if ya don't, damned if ya do
I always promised you
The earth and you were right to ask it
What kind of fool do you take me for?
I played Romeo
But the tragedy became a farce yeah
I don't make promises anymore
I don't make promises anymore
I don't make promises anymore
I don't make promises anymore
I can barely fit my dick in my pants
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
California isn't big enough for me
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
Come and lend me your hand
With my
Forthcoming release
Because
California isn't big enough for me
Whaa! No, no, no
I can barely fit my big dog in here
Whoa Oh
Whoa Oh
California isn't big enough for me
Whoa Oh
No, no
I can barely fit my dick in my pants
Whoa Oh
California isn't big enough for me


----------



## Samson

XXOOXX

[youtube]h-ysFwybGZw[/youtube]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmSoLpzhqUk&feature=related]YouTube - Just Be Friends Live in HD (1080p 1920 x 1080)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E]YouTube - Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For D@rth Z@nious  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkNbMZhEGEw]YouTube - You Are My Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For JB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath 1982[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eULQn623pQQ"]YouTube - Tactical sekt - devils work[/ame]

What happened to your precious angel, huh? I'll tell you what happened: we sen the little bitch back to hell, so she can go back with the devil


You didn't see what is was; you saw what you wanted too see

Look, I don't believe in God. I don't believe in the Devil, either. That's why I am never disappointed.

Pain, humiliation
Driving nails through the fragile skin
Insane mutilation
Why do we need suffering to forgive our sins?

Fire contain us
Liar confuse us
Hate to tame us
Reason to brainwash

Fire contain us
Fire consume us
Hate to drain us
Reason to brainwash

Planning our own demise

En-utero lunacy
Untamed hate
Call us imprison us
Repatriate

Taxation criminal
Controlling subliminal
Working ourselves to death
Repay the national debt

Fire contain us
Fire confuse us
Hate to tame us
Reason to brainwash

Fire contain us
Fire consume us
Hate to drain us
Reason to brainwash

Planning our own demise

How can you let them bleed your life away?
How can you let them lead your soul astray?
Why do you let them taint all you believe?
Why do you let yourself be so easily deceived?


----------



## Ropey

^^ In the shuffling madness....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBUTj7AVjNI]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung (Live-HQ)[/ame]



> Aqualung
> Sitting on a park bench
> eyeing little girls with bad intent.
> Snot running down his nose
> greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
> Drying in the cold sun
> Watching as the frilly panties run.
> Feeling like a dead duck
> spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
> 
> Sun streaking cold
> an old man wandering lonely.
> Taking time
> the only way he knows.
> Leg hurting bad,
> as he bends to pick a dog-end
> he goes down to the bog
> and warms his feet.
> 
> Feeling alone
> the army's up the rode
> salvation à la mode and
> a cup of tea.
> Aqualung my friend
> don't start away uneasy
> you poor old sod, you see, it's only me.
> Do you still remember
> December's foggy freeze
> when the ice that
> clings on to your beard is
> screaming agony.
> And you snatch your rattling last breaths
> with deep-sea-diver sounds,
> and the flowers bloom like
> madness in the spring.


----------



## Ropey

To Echo Zulu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAkSIwaUaNc]YouTube - songs from the wood Jethro Tull[/ame]



> Let me bring you songs from the wood:
> to make you feel much better than you could know.
> Dust you down from tip to toe.
> Show you how the garden grows.
> Hold you steady as you go.
> Join the chorus if you can:
> it'll make of you an honest man.
> Let me bring you love from the field:
> poppies red and roses filled with summer rain.
> To heal the wound and still the pain
> that threatens again and again
> as you drag down every lover's lane.
> Life's long celebration's here.
> I'll toast you all in penny cheer.
> Let me bring you all things refined:
> galliards and lute songs served in chilling ale.
> Greetings well met fellow, hail!
> I am the wind to fill your sail.
> I am the cross to take your nail:
> A singer of these ageless times.
> With kitchen prose and gutter rhymes.
> Songs from the wood make you feel much better.


----------



## JBeukema

You know who you are

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI4O8byPw7g"]YouTube - Melleefresh And Deadmau5 - Attention Whore (Original Mix)[/ame]

I'm the one with velvet lips 
I'm the one with perfect hips 
I'm the one with big brow eyes 
I'm the one that sees your lies 
I'm the one with non-stop legs 
I'm the who never begs 
I'm the one who spins the decks 
I'm the one who gives the sex 

I'm the one you're looking for 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one your looking for 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 

I'm the one that's so delicious 
I'm the one that's really vicious 
I'm the one that's always seen 
I'm the one whose your wet dreams (Oh Baby!) 
I'm the one they call the bitch 
I'm the one who'll make you rich 
I'm the one to lose a skirt 
I'm the one who makes you hurt 

I'm the one you're looking for 

Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one you're looking for 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 

I'm the one that sin would know 
I'm the one that steals the show (ha ha) 
I'm the one that drives the car 
I'm the one that's at the bar 
I'm the one that goes for days 
I'm the one that gets a praise 
I'm the one that's really sweet 
I'm the one that brings the heat (brings the heat) 

I'm the one you're looking for 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one you're looking for 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore 
I'm the one that you adore 
Cuz I'm a big attention whore


----------



## Grace

For everyone at USMB

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O91rA_x9fNY]YouTube - The Doors - People Are Strange[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26AK2BgnDt0]YouTube - CombiChrist - What the fuck is wrong with you?[/ame]

Intolerance, self-glorified ignorance
It sucks you down with your face pushed against the fence
Why don't you finish yourself, since you don't really care?
Let the screams in your head be the last things you hear.

Just go..

Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?

(What the fuck is wrong with you?....)

Part of me (part of me!)
Suffocates (suffocates!)
Intolerate (intolerate!)
No one is innocent
Experience (experience!)
Intolerance (intolerance!)
Familiar (familiar!)
Screaming faces

No one is innocent!

Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?

(What the fuck is wrong with you?....)

Why don't you finish yourself,
since you don't really care?
Let the screams in your head
be the last things you hear!

Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?

(What the fuck is wrong with you?....)

Hey! You! What the fuck is wrong with you?
[repeat to end]


----------



## Phoenix

Wonder who comes to mind with this song ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcmKTNhPk8U]YouTube - Black Sabbath - After Forever[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g]YouTube - Carly Simon - You&#39;re So Vain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yHuuBZgif0]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Wonder who comes to mind with this song ...
> 
> YouTube - Black Sabbath - After Forever



He's on the album cover?


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> He's on the album cover?



Nah. I'm all about the lyrics.


----------



## Synthaholic

for Pheonix:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUgUcVnT3NI]YouTube - Tullamore Dew / Phoenix ~ Dan Fogelberg[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gv4cPCZXpc"]YouTube - Clawfinger - Two Sides[/ame]

There's nothing a god can give to me that I can't give to myself
I put my beliefs in the things I believe and a god can take care of himself
There's not enough love in the world for me to think about wasting my time
It's not that I don't believe at all but I can't need a heavenly sing
I can achieve the things I need without getting down on my knees
I can respect your religion but I don't want to pay your fees
I don't want to hear you talk about things you think that I need
So don't help me back on my feet again until you can hear me plead
Just look in the holy book of crooks and tell me what you can find
All the rules and regulations made to manipulate your mind
Don't pretend that you're blind, just open your mind and study historical times
The bigger the loss
the bigger the cost
the bigger the cross
and its crimes
I don't believe in god that I need to worship
I don't believe that I need to get down on my knees
I don't believe that voice from above can help me
I only believe in that I can see and the things I can achieve
Whatever belief you belong to there's still always a reason to doubt
And there's always another opinion as to what life is all about
There's always a bigger dimension and a different point of view
So I don't want to try to change you that decision is up to you
Whatever your final choice is and however you chose to live
You better be happy for what you can get and happy with what you can give
There's only one thing to remember there is only one thing you can do
And that is to do unto others as you'd have others do unto you
Two sides two sides to every story
two stories more makes four new ones to chose
Four sides four sides to every story
four stories more makes eight new ones to chose
Eight sides eight sides to every story
eight stories more now which one should you chose
now which one can you use​


----------



## JBeukema

For Caitlyn 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FafLnokzeNo]YouTube - Anne murray-you are my sunshine[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Frogen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4]YouTube - OFFICIAL VIDEO - "BEER!" by Psychostick[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

This should be the USMB theme song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR2qxkDkaBY]YouTube - The Dumb Song[/ame]


----------



## Samson

[youtube]cN39JD9U0ow[/youtube]


----------



## boedicca

To Samson:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byDiILrNbM4]YouTube - King Missile - Detachable Penis[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKwv5ZekY3Y]YouTube - Mighty Clouds of Joy by B J Thomas[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36D3AzniDKk]YouTube - Demonika and the Darklings -Cry Me A River[/ame]


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> To Samson:
> 
> YouTube - King Missile - Detachable Penis



Having a detachable would have very few advantages, IMHO.


----------



## Phoenix

JB - more your style than GaGa or not?  Hmmmm ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DvMAYwb54s]YouTube - 30 seconds to mars - bad romance (cover lady gaga)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> JB - more your style than GaGa or not?  Hmmmm ...
> 
> YouTube - 30 seconds to mars - bad romance (cover lady gaga)



Check this one out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFtNx8n8Oc]YouTube - Artist vs Poet - Bad Romance (Punk Goes Pop 3)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Kewl!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> Kewl!



Yeah, I like that one.


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> Yeah, I like that one.



You rock but I spread the love too much earlier and can't rep your fine self.  Bummer.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOV2Xz2djA&feature=related]YouTube - A Static Lullaby "Toxic" Official Music Video HQ | Director: Robby Starbuck[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rock but I spread the love too much earlier and can't rep your fine self.  Bummer.
Click to expand...


Punch in "Punk goes Pop" into the search box at YouTube. Lots of good ones.


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> Punch in "Punk goes Pop" into the search box at YouTube. Lots of good ones.



Excellent! You get reps AND lotion later.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch in "Punk goes Pop" into the search box at YouTube. Lots of good ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! You get reps AND lotion later.
Click to expand...


Ooooohhh.


What will happen if I tell you to punch in "Punk Goes Classic Rock"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75kIh-Vz8iw]YouTube - A Skylit Drive - Separate Ways [Journey cover][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> Ooooohhh.
> 
> 
> What will happen if I tell you to punch in "Punk Goes Classic Rock"
> 
> YouTube - A Skylit Drive - Separate Ways [Journey cover]



I can't post the details.

but it involves chocolate, feathers (minus the chicken), silk ties, maybe some duct tape and a car battery.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohhh.
> 
> 
> What will happen if I tell you to punch in "Punk Goes Classic Rock"
> 
> YouTube - A Skylit Drive - Separate Ways [Journey cover]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post the details.
> 
> but it involves chocolate, feathers (minus the chicken), silk ties, maybe some duct tape and a car battery.
Click to expand...


What do I have to do to get the chicken?


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3sf225FWg]YouTube - VersaEmerge - Paint It Black [Rolling Stones cover][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> What do I have to do to get the chicken?



I"m not sure it's even physically possible. Definitely not for the inexperienced or amateurs.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do I have to do to get the chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"m not sure it's even physically possible. Definitely not for the inexperienced or amateurs.
Click to expand...


I regularly make the impossible, possible.


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> I regularly make the impossible, possible.



Ok, but I'll need you to send me your bank account numbers and PINs/passwords. Don't ask why - it's just precautionary.

Also, is your life insurance paid up? Cuz that could be an issue too ...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I regularly make the impossible, possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I'll need you to send me your bank account numbers and PINs/passwords. Don't ask why - it's just precautionary.
> 
> Also, is your life insurance paid up? Cuz that could be an issue too ...
Click to expand...


I'm too busy winning.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JB - more your style than GaGa or not?  Hmmmm ...
> 
> YouTube - 30 seconds to mars - bad romance (cover lady gaga)



I like Gaga


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm too busy winning.



You and Gary Busey?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> I like Gaga



k.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Phoe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln5nbjHEeVk]YouTube - Jack off Jill- Rabiteen[/ame]


He said that he would stay forever
forever wasn't very long
He said that he would take the high road
He thought that I was always wrong

Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that he was there

He said that he would go his own way
wrapped up my leg and down my spine
He said that he would be the fairest
Drenched in blood and turpentine

Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that he was there

I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate in my head
I am never going back I don't care what he said
I wish he could see the hate

He said that he would tell no secrets
He said that he would never lie
He said that he would spring eternal
He said that we would never die

Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he cried it meant he cared

Cause when he lied it meant he loved me
And when he lied it meant he cared
And when he lied it meant he loved me
Cause when he lied it meant that
he was
he was
he was
He was there


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU"]YouTube - Blondie - Heart Of Glass[/ame]


Once I had a love and it was a gas, soon turned out
 Had a heart of glass.
 Seemed like the real thing, only to find
 Much mistrust.
 Love's gone behind.

 Once I had a love and it was divine.
 Soon found out I was losing my mind.
 It seemed like the real thing but I was so blind.
 Much mistrust.
 Love's gone behind.

 In between "what I find is pleasing" and "I'm feeling fine",
 Love is so confusing.
 There's no peace of mind
 If I fear I'm losing you.
 It's just no good, you teasing like you do.

 Once I had a love and it was a gas,
 Soon turned out had a heart of glass.
 Seemed like the real thing, only to find
 Much mistrust.
 Love's gone behind.

 Lost inside adorable illusion and I cannot hide.
 I'm the one you're using please don't push me aside.
 We could make it cruising, ye-ah.

 (La la la)(lalalalala)(la la la)(lalalala)(la la la)(lalalala)

 Yeah, riding high on love's true bluish light
 Ooh ooh ooh whoa (x4)

 Once I had a love and it was a gas, soon turned out to be a pain in the ass
 Seemed like the real thing, only to find
 Much mistrust.
 Love's gone behind.
 Ooh ooh ooh whoa (x4)


----------



## JBeukema

DilloDuck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WOkpVLMhd0&feature=related]YouTube - Bro&#39;s Before Hoe&#39;s - Raised By Monkeys[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6sh8p0d-pA]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Heard It All[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To so, so many...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NXf-Od4c68]YouTube - Ignite - Know Your History[/ame]

You want to take a stand
You haven't made a plan
Your new crusades bring misery
Better know your history

You spot your war disease
Bring this nation to its knees
The largest debt we've ever seen
Better know your history

Under the burning sun
Another dead hero
This road we're walking on
To reap what we have sown
(Oh) Lockdown, lockdown, here we go again

Foreign aid with strings attached
Cut down on the working class
The World Bank creeps
In sheep's clothing
Better know your history

The masses, so dent and blind
We're back to the Roman times
The truth is now the enemy
Better know your history


My family lived through both regimes
The rising tide of lies and mass deceit
They'll tell you what to think
And what to say Know your history

You send the poor to fight
Then praise the religious right
A sacrilegious blasphemy
Better know your history

An empire of greedy thieves
Bring the nation to its knees
The new world corporatocracy
Better know your history

History
For the past to repeat
Is your destiny
History
I know we're going to pay
To history


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xhka1PQvqE]YouTube - Dido - i&#39;m no angel[/ame]


If you gave me just a coin
for every time we say goodbye ...
Well, I'd be rich beyond my dreams
I'm sorry for my weary life

I know I'm not perfect
but I can smile
And I hope that you see this heart
behind my tired eyes

If you tell me that I can't
I will, I will, I'll try all night
And if I say I'm coming home
I'll probably be out all night

I know I can be afraid
but I'm alive
And I hope that you trust this heart
behind my tired eyes

'cause I'm no angel, but please don't think that I won't try and try
I'm no angel, but does that mean that I can't live my life?
I'm no angel, but please don't think that I can't cry
I'm no angel, but does that mean that I won't fly?

I know I'm not around each night
and I know I always think I'm right
and I can believe that you might look around

'cause I'm no angel, but please don't think that I won't try and try
I'm no angel, but does that mean that I can't live my life?
I'm no angel, but please don't think that I can't cry
I'm no angel, but does that mean that I won't fly?


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe, your post in the other thread brought this song to mind

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qgzX3Ay8rE"]YouTube - Kiss - We Are One[/ame]

You are not alone and how long can you run
It's much to late if you don't know what you've got 'til it's gone
Once upon a time you were a child but that was yesterday
Believed that magic in your heart would never fade away

But hold your head up high and let your spirits fly
Keep hope alive yes deep inside and your dreams will never die

We are one
Everywhere I go, everyone I see
And I see my face looking back at me
We are one
Everything I know, what I know is true
Everyone of us is inside of you
We are one
We are one

Oooh take a breath, close your eyes you're on the road again
And then you realize they've brought you back to life again
Some things never change but if you fantasize
You'll feel it deep inside yourself and then you'll realize

When you feel it coming
When you hear the sound
You'll always laugh when you wanna cry
And then you'll know it deep inside

We are one
Everywhere I go, everyone I see
And I see my face looking back at me
We are one
Everything I know, what I know is true
Everyone of us is inside of you
We are one
We are one

You are me, I am you
What you see, is all true
(It's all true)
You are me, I am you
What you see, is all true
(It's all true)

You are me, I am you
(We are one)
What you see, is all true
(I am you) (We are one) (It's all true)
You are me, I am you
(We are one)
What you see, is all true
(We are one)

We are one
Everywhere I go, everyone I see
And I see my face looking back at me
We are one
Everything I know, what I know is true
Everyone of us is inside of you
We are one
We are one

{repeat above}


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsI1t0jbtq0&fea]YouTube - KISS - JOURNEY OF 1,000 YEARS[/ame]


I know just where you come from
Where all your yesterday's are gone
And now you're done
But you've only just begun
It's time you opened up the door

And now it's all very clear
This journey of one thousand years

Can you feel it coming?
Can you hear the sound?
Can you feel it coming?
Or is it the roar of the crowd?
Can you feel it coming?
Can you hear it?
Or is it the roar of the crowd?

Did you sleep without dreams?
Did you fly without wings?
Did you touch without feel?
Where nothing is real?
Did you feel it coming?
Did you hear it?
Or was it the roar of the crowd?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA]YouTube - yellow brick road turns blue[/ame]

" ... I hope that you find what you're after
I hope all of your dreams come true
Just remember I'll always be here
When your yellow brick road turns blue ... "


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy-QmgdUVTI]YouTube - Pat Benatar-Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu-7rPdFjvI]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Candyman[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYwBclYXHqs&feature=related"]YouTube - I Count On You - Endanger[/ame]


for all my life I followed ideals
I could not reach them but I tried 
and at the end of my existence 
will I say I did it right ?

if you have faith, if you&#8217;re believing 
that true love will never die 
then just go on, make your decisions
I am sure you&#8217;re doing fine
I count on you...

and all these words they made me wonder
it&#8217;s the turning of the tide
I am here to make a promise
I will stand the test of time

I have no doubt that you are the right one
I have no doubt we can survive
so just go on make your decisions
I am sure you&#8217;re doing fine
I count on you...

and when there&#8217;s a time
when everything seems to fall apart
it won&#8217;t bring us down
&#8216;cause we can rely
on each other
that&#8217;s something I know by now

I count on you 
don&#8217;t let me down
when things may look so bad
come rescue me 
I start to drown 
I&#8217;d be safer in your hands


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnkFqFwoQPg]YouTube - Garbage - The Trick Is To Keep Breathing[/ame]


She's not the kind of girl 
Who likes to tell the world 
About the way she feels about herself 
She takes a little time in making up her mind 
She doesn't want to fight against the tide 

And lately I'm not the only one 
I say never trust anyone 

Always the one who has to drag her down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 

Can't bear to face the truth 
So sick he cannot move 
And when it hurts he takes it out on you 

And lately I'm not the only one 
I say never trust anyone 

Always the one who has to drag her down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 

The trick is to keep breathing _[x2]_

She knows the human heart 
And how to read the stars 
Now everything's about to fall apart 
I won't be the one who's going to let you down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 
I won't be the one who's going to let you down 
Maybe you'll get what you want this time around 

The trick is to keep breathing _[x7]_


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnhIIGfOw4A]YouTube - Audioslave - Be Yourself[/ame]

Someone falls to pieces
Someone kills the pain
Spinning in the silence
She finally drifts away
Someone gets excited
In a chapel yard
And catches a bouquet
Another lays a dozen
White roses on a grave
Yeah...

And to be yourself is all that you can do
Hey...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Someone finds salvation in everyone
Another only pain
Someone tries to hide himself
Down inside himself he prays
Someone swears his true love
Until the end of time
Another runs away
Separate or united
Healthy or insane

And to be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Yeah..
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)

To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Hey...
Be yourself is all that you can do

even when you've paid enough
been put upon or been held up
with every single memory of
the good or bad, faces of luck
don't lose any sleep tonight
i'm sure everything will end up alright
you may win or lose

But to be yourself is all that you can do
Yeah...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Ohhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Ohhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
To be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can dooooooohoooo


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHPk5WRWlBQ"]Difficult Woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91ZmprrhPGc]YouTube - I MISS MY FRIEND DARRYL WORLEY WITH LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NNg4r4qYPw]YouTube - Hinder - Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X60KwLs5Qpc]YouTube - Simple Plan~ Perfect [[*Official Video*]] best ever!!!![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOSr3fIhZvY]YouTube - finger eleven - Whatever Doesn&#39;t Kill Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For several of you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVpvCAIO_-E]YouTube - Voltaire crusade (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Tank



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBPUnBwRUFc"]YouTube - Ill Bill - White ****** [Prod. Ill Bill][/ame]


Hip Hop brought cultures together
I remember cuzines in camaros pumping "Tougher Than Leather"
Yankel Rosenbaum still got stabbed in Crown Heights
Gavin Cato got hit when they ran that red light
over a decade of healing but the scars remain
both families involved still harbor the pain
age 13 - 70's baby raised in the 80's
mad fights with blacks and whites
and both sides hated me for nonsense
the white kids was playin it wack
cos i'm from the projects and my neighbors is black
I had to prove whiteboys could thump too
but fuck skin color - I was proud to call myself a tough jew
I guess i'm mad lucky to be raised in NY
the world's capitol - my attitude was take em to war
other places would've raised me in a useless format
in Texas they dream about hunting jews with Borat

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you got me figured out
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you know what i'm about?
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype

they call me white ******
Call me every name in the book
I done heard em all
fuck ya'll - I made it a hook
made it a song
exposing the hatred to all
cos any type of racism is wrong
had newsmen talking as a kid about Yusef Hawkins
same age as me when Joey Fama caught him walking through Bensonhurst
a world away from my Glenwood Projects
racially mixed - combustible - it lead to conflicts
I was never raised prejudice
my grandmother was a holocaust survivor
and my uncle did heroin
my pops wasn't around
my moms kicked him out the house
and broke her back to put food in our mouths
age 12 - they bussed my projects to the white school
holes in my sneakers - I never fit in with them rich white dudes
I didn't click up with the blacks kids neither - I bought a Iron Maiden
t-shirt and wrote rhymes in my trapper keeper

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you got me figured out
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you know what i'm about?
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype

Run-D.M.C. really made me wanna get wreck
same time Kerry King played guitar for Megadeth
it was 84, 85 - LL Cool J "rock the bells"
obliterated my mind - so inspired I created a rhyme
Beastie Boys on U68 - "she's on it" made up my mind
hardcore - the other bright side
I thought Bad Brains was white guys when Melle Mel
dropped "white lines"
nazi skinheads showed up at Lamour's in Brooklyn
got stabbed up by puerto rican skins from Bushwick
Geraldo got his nose broken - Tawana Brawley on Donahue
central Park wildin had the world scopin
now VH1 got a show for wiggers
and some claim the jews be the biggest wiggers - we're considered
the most dangerous cause they think we shift our forms
cast spells & wear beanies to restrict our horns from being seen
growing out our heads - the killers of christ
these fools wear white sheets and believe that hitler was right
believe it or not they still exist undercover
and Mel Gibson never liked Danny Glover
another piece of shit called out in the paper - if we was there,
me and my peoples would have beat the fuckin shit outta Kramer
if this song offends you, you're a hater - take a look within yourself
and figure out what the fuck you're afraid of

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you got me figured out
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype

Call me white ******
Call me christ killer or ****
Call me ****** lover
because I spit on the mic
think you know what i'm about?
you're not listening right
get ya fuckin head kicked in for thinkin you're hype


----------



## JBeukema

WilliamJoyce:

I hope you meet some real skinheads in an alley someday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEmhamo7p9w]YouTube - Moscow Death Brigade - Straight Outta Moscow (Russian political hip-hop)[/ame]


This soundsystem kills presidents 
They try to shut our noise, we got the evidence
Kids are dying, fuckers are lying, we'll blow up your residence
The razor fence, they keep lying to you day and night
Your family is killed by gas, but they say it&#8217;s just all right
Now we&#8217;re back, motherfucker, back right on the track
Tell me scumbag, who&#8217;s flying the flag
It&#8217;s a Frank fucking Castle Gonna Break Your chicken Neck
Always antifascist, never politically correct
Nazi threat to waste us, presidents hate us
Antiracist, hoods, combat boots and braces
Straight to them faces, we spit the raw hate
Raise the fist, face the fate, stand up till it&#8217;s too late
Friends from Jamaica, UK, Spain and Ukraine
You fuck with the kids, nazi scum, you must be insane
Insane in the brain, heavy drugs down your vein
We bring you the pain in slo mo like Max Payne

Straight Outta Moscow Straight Down Your Throat

I&#8217;m a skinhead since fourteen, when I was a kid they tried to kill me  for Dead Kennedys pin the blade is keen, life is mean, it&#8217;a not fair and  easy, greasy &#8211; not clean But I&#8217;m alive, SHARP as knife and putting my  nuts on your chin
They killed Easy E, don&#8217;t believe their fake lies
Like authorites back up the Nazis when another kid dies
Anit&#8217; it nice? There&#8217;s no law, roll the dice
The government lies in another poor mother&#8217;s eyes
My name&#8217;s Daddy D, but you can call me daddy
Ask your mom why,son, you&#8217;ll never be ready
You&#8217;d better shut up already, step back and listen
Nazi scum you can&#8217;t front Moscow Death Soundsystem
Straight to hell with them, fuck neutral sissies
&#8220;Apolitical attitude&#8221; &#8211; what the fuck is this?
Tell me who your friend is! I can see thru you, bitch
After all those kids killed, who&#8217;d believe you don&#8217;t snitch

Oi oi skinhead get your hair cut!
Moscow skinhead get your hair cut!
Antifa skinhead get your hair cut!
United world wide! Fuck your pride Nazi fuck!


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpuu_xODUpo]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - The Perfect Drug (full) - 480p[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNvsRu69vzc"]YouTube - Kesha - Blind (with Lyrics)[/ame]

I think you got the best of me
You're sleepin' with the enemy
You left me all alone, alone, alone, alone
The beat drops, I'm so low
My heart stops, I already know
You left me all alone, alone, alone, alone

I'm sick and tired of the mess you made me
You're never gonna catch me cry
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die
Oh whoa whoa
Without me, you're nothing
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die
Oh whoa whoa

I've let go, finally over you
This drama that you put me through
I'm better all alone, alone, alone, alone
The beat drops, you're so low
It's last call and it's gotten old

I'm sick and tired of the mess you made me
You're never gonna catch me cry
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die
Oh whoa whoa
Without me, you're nothing
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die
Oh whoa whoa

I trusted you, you were the first
Then you lied and it get's worse
You broke me down
Now just look around
Who's all alone?
Who's all alone now?

I'm sick and tired of the mess you made me
You're never gonna catch me cry
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die
Oh whoa whoa
Without me you're nothing
Oh whoa whoa
You must be blind if you can't see
You'll miss me til the day you die


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XahhAkTtlo]YouTube - Queen - &#39;Save Me&#39; (Rock Montreal)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrGzypUk5vQ]YouTube - Nausea - Smash Racism[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIEb-VaElFs]YouTube - GI jane ( SUCK MY DICKK!! )[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Devils Gift - Looking For Jesus 
   Windows broken, stained glass on the floor
Looking for Jesus, so we can blame ourselves some more
A stupid price you paid for sins you never made
Why do I think this way
Why

Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
But no one&#8217;s out there to answer your prayers
Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
No one is out there to answer any of your prayers

On my knees I beg for forgiveness from a man
I made a saint, I made an idol in my hands
I wasn&#8217;t taught this way, I wasn&#8217;t made
I just became because I can

Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
But no one&#8217;s out there to answer your prayers
Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
No one is out there to answer any of your prayers

Does anybody know
Where my god&#8217;s gone

Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
But no one&#8217;s out there to answer your prayers
Change me, Break me
Take me, Leave me
No one is out there to answer any of your prayers


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TOoJVVlQKU]YouTube - Brigada Flores Magon - RASH[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]YouTube - Napoleon XIV: &#39;They&#39;re coming to take me away&#39;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

For Westwall - enjoy!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0FawK4G_AY]YouTube - Savatage- "Somewhere in Time" & "Believe"[/ame]


----------



## Samson

*PHOENIX!!!!*


[youtube]FDUOcHg5ijg[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

samson said:


> *phoenix!!!!*
> 
> 
> [youtube]fduochg5ijg[/youtube]


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *phoenix!!!!*
> 
> 
> [youtube]fduochg5ijg[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13176
Click to expand...




I'd post a pic in response, but you'd have to ban me.


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> I'd post a pic in response, but you'd have to ban me.



Not me. I can't ban anybody.


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a pic in response, but you'd have to ban me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. I can't ban anybody.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm sure you'd feel guilty about encouraging me......


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> Well, I'm sure you'd feel guilty about encouraging me......



Ummm ... yeah. 

Then the rumors would start ... it would just be bad all the way around.


----------



## Samson

Phoenix said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure you'd feel guilty about encouraging me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... yeah.
> 
> Then the rumors would start ... it would just be bad all the way around.
Click to expand...


I just noticed you're less orange than usual.....

Frankly, I never thought orange looked good on you: Especially when you wore the lacy, crotchless teddys.


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> I just noticed you're less orange than usual.....
> 
> Frankly, I never thought orange looked good on you: Especially when you wore the lacy, crotchless teddys.



Ummmm ... Samson?  I haven't been orange in weeks. You're missing a few things here and there, it seems.

And be quiet about the teddys. You weren't supposed to tell.


----------



## avos

*For Samson *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97bmjNjPi9M&feature=channel_video_title"]No Sleep[/ame]


----------



## avos

*For Samson * - hope you enjoy this. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97bmjNjPi9M&feature=channel_video_title"]No Sleep[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

To a ... stupid boy ...


----------



## Phoenix

For Paulie. Change is good, my friend.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKJbOUNsdr0]YouTube - The Cardigans - Changes (Black Sabbath cover)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Radio - just because.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYuFIrSLD84]YouTube - The Cardigans ft. Tom Jones - Burning Down The House (HD Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> Radio - just because.
> 
> YouTube - The Cardigans ft. Tom Jones - Burning Down The House (HD Official Video)



That is teh awesome.


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOV2Xz2djA&feature=autoplay&list=FL7p-VTS2Tijk&index=5&playnext=1&shuffle=492539]YouTube - A Static Lullaby "Toxic" Official Music Video HQ | Director: Robby Starbuck[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JB -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTltKbfvnfI]YouTube - Butthole Surfers Song Pepper Full Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Himself, Him and probably a lot of others ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCwLsXZnFl4]YouTube - The Band Perry - You Lie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcfmwfY2GOE]YouTube - Pop Evil - 100 In A 55[/ame]

Turn back on the broken heartache
Some things are just meant to be
I still believe that we got a chance
Still believe that we got a chance to be
Too much is never enough and
Too little is never enough
Full speed got me looking out my rear view
I can&#8217;t go back

Chorus:
Goin&#8217; 100 in a 55 and I don&#8217;t know why I&#8217;m still alive but I
Do what I can but I know I can&#8217;t take anymore
I still believe in this rock and roll
And I pray the music gonna save my soul
But till then I still believe some things are just meant to be

It's messed up but I got this mission
Drunk again wont remember anyway
She said it&#8217;s just a game boy
Don&#8217;t be gone don&#8217;t be gone for long
Ten years I&#8217;ve been doing this forever
Its all I know baby please don&#8217;t turn away
I know you don&#8217;t believe in me
But I do believe in you

Chorus

Interlude:
I&#8217;m still falling
Away from here
Away from here
I&#8217;m still falling
The wings are falling off
I can&#8217;t go back
I&#8217;m in too deep

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/p/pop_evil/#share


----------



## Phoenix

For Himself, even though he doesn't post here. I hope.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kslHr7_9Zac]YouTube - The Eagles - Get over it[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

And another one for Himself. Thanks for the linky, JB.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuR5YMyfeNI]YouTube - Avenue Q- If You Were Gay[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For J -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]YouTube - Muse - Uprising[/ame]


----------



## Samson

avos said:


> *For Samson * - hope you enjoy this.
> 
> No Sleep





Well, thanks for the thought?



Do I know you?


----------



## Phoenix

Samson said:


> Well, thanks for the thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?


----------



## Phoenix

This one's for Fitnah:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLSpj7q6_mM]YouTube - The Black Keys - Howlin&#39; For You (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

This one is for me.  If only I could today.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FZtN7T5PXM]YouTube - Bruno Mars - "The Lazy Song" (Studio Session) LIVE!!!![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Allie and anybody else who has really ridden and gets it.  Freakin' awesome! Nowhere near as easy as she makes it look.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNR_R83dZl8]YouTube - Stacy Westfall- Bridleless Reining with Wizards Baby Doll[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kA9ei4WX-s]YouTube - Stereo Mc&#39;s - Connected[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Ringel  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivXxayBjxo&feature=related]YouTube - Fantastic Movie - "Lazy Pirate Day"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YOEO7jtIs4]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - Kiss Me, I&#39;m Shitfaced[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*For Rick:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZtJWJe_K_w]YouTube - Our House Crosby Stills Nash & Young[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Phoenix said:


> For Ringel
> 
> YouTube - Fantastic Movie - "Lazy Pirate Day"


----------



## Phoenix

For AJ:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEn-nTkbEM0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - "Say You&#39;ll Haunt Me" - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRIt90x4UMs&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Keith Anderson - I Still Miss You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsRbQpT1uY&feature=related]YouTube - Saving Abel Miss America[/ame]

Hello mother its been long,
Im still here fighting, be proud of your son,
My friends are dying, and I just wanna come home.

The stars are under a different sky,
Your prayers must be working cuz I'm still alive,
This place is so cold and I just wanna come home.

Im fighting, I'm bleeding,
I know whats coming but I'm still breathing,
Not giving up, not losing love,

Not running away, I'm not afraid,
Im miss america, my miss america,
When does the fighting end, wheres does the freedom begin.

Hey there love how have the kids been,
Wish I could be there to tuck them in,
But freedom is calling while your tears are falling.

Ive seen lines broke in two,
Through these eyes red white and blue,
I know why I'm here still I just wanna go home.

Im fighting, I'm bleeding,
I know whats coming but I'm still breathing,
Not giving up, not losing love,

Not running away, I'm not afraid,
Im miss america, my miss america,
When does the fighting end, wheres does the freedom begin.

My hair stands on its end,
Chilling thoughts as I defend,
Running for cover take cover my brother,
To die another day as that man I yet waste.

Hey there son its your time to go,
Im so proud more than youll know,
But freedom aint free and now your just like me.

Im fighting, I'm bleeding,
I know whats coming but I'm still breathing,
Not giving up, not losing love,

Not running away, I'm not afraid,
Im miss america, my miss america,
When does the fighting end, wheres does the freedom begin.

Where does the freedom begin.
Im miss america, my miss america,
When does the fighting end, wheres does the freedom begin.


----------



## xsited1

For the shredders.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZc0Ln9DTKQ]YouTube - Neil Zaza - I&#39;m Alright[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

To any guy who's wife, girlfriend or semi-casual acquaintance is pregnant.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N0sBo1cfNU]YouTube - The Dresden Dolls - Backstabber[/ame]


cord goes from blue to gold
so thank you for all your help
I know you want to jump around
but try to contain yourself
you always struck me as the type to take it lightly
but now you're gonna have to shut your mouth or fight me

backstabber, backstabber

you're all alone, you're all over
the popular magazines will never care what do you care
you're down with the Japanese
but you've got no right to sit there saying I abuse it
when you only sleep with girls who say they like your music

backstabber backstabber backstabber backstabber backstabber backstabber backstabber backstabber

backstabber! hope grabber!
greedy little fit-haver!
god, I feel for you, fool
you shit lover! off-brusher!
jaded bitter joy crusher!
failure has made you so cruel

rotten to the core
rotten to the core

rotten like a crack whore
backing out out the back door
show us what you're good for
stick it to the noise board
come on join the bloodsport
show us some support, still
working in the drugstore
is it because you're A FUCKING

backstabber! hope grabber!
greedy little fit-haver!
god, I feel for you, fool
you shit lover! off-brusher!
jaded bitter joy crusher!
failure has made you so cruel

so don't tell me what to write
and don't tell me that I'm wrong
and don't tell me not to reference my songs within my songs
you backstabber! hope grabber! greedy fucking fit-haver!
BACKSTABBER!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X9gLw1Wy2w&feature=related]YouTube - Disney Tangled (Rapunzel) - Mother Knows Best - HD[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hRsOiTYm8]YouTube - Disney&#39;s Tangled - I&#39;ve Got a Dream w/ lyrics and clip[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yqru5UXWGY]YouTube - No Doubt - Ex-Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2tZ0lWl1go]YouTube - Akon I Wanna fuck You[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg4OqU8O1WI]YouTube - Porcelain and The Tramps- My Leftovers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

AJ -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-8ez6dGao8]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Lost (Video)[/ame]

I can't believe it's over
I watched the whole thing fall
And I never saw the writing that was on the wall
If I'd only knew
The days were slipping past
That the good things never last
That you were crying

Summer turned to winter
And the snow it turned to rain
And the rain turned into tears upon your face
I hardly recognized the girl you are today
And god I hope it's not too late
It's not too late
'Cause you are not alone
I'm always there with you
And we'll get lost together
Till the light comes pouring through
'Cause when you feel like you're done
And the darkness has won
Babe, you're not lost
When your worlds crashing down
And you can't bear the thought
I said, babe, you're not lost

Life can show no mercy
It can tear your soul apart
It can make you feel like you've gone crazy
But you're not
Things have seem to changed
There's one thing that's still the same
In my heart you have remained
And we can fly fly fly away

'Cause you are not alone
And I am there with you
And we'll get lost together
Till the light comes pouring through
'Cause when you feel like you're done
And the darkness has won
Babe, you're not lost
When the worlds crashing down
And you can not bear the cross
I said, baby, you're not lost
I said, baby, you're not lost
I said, baby, you're not lost
I said, baby, you're not lost


----------



## JBeukema

To my dearest Ray of Light, who breaks through the clouds which always seemed to hover over all these years

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0"]YouTube - Hoobastank - The Reason[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCeJhs1KqS0"]YouTube - One Voice - You Brighten Up My Life (Love MMV)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeZU0-qU_Oc]YouTube - Das Licht ( Imperative Reaction Mix) - XP8[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Mein Licht,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrLJVVCK07I]YouTube - Enrique[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For the Captain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryBgM2Fi9Ag]YouTube - Mushroomhead - Never Let It Go[/ame]

No I'll Never Ever Let It Go 
Caressing The Downfall 
Out Stretched Arms 
On Your Knees Crawl 
Filthy And Feeling Low 
Dancing In The Undertow 
The Cut That Always Bleeds 
But Never Shows 
Everyone Crawls To Someone 
Some Run 
To The Puppeteer 
And Volunteer 
To Become One 
But Who Pulls The Strings 
That You Are Attached To 
Who Pours The Gas 
That You Are The Match To? 
Strive For Perfection 
And Strike With Precision 
Soon It Blows Up In Your Face 
And The Smoke Blurs Your Vision 
But Now You're Fading Fast 
Maybe Your Time Has Passed 
Bound And Gagged 
As Your Dragged To The Typecast 
Jumping Back 
And Forth And Forth And Back 
Once More Oblivious 
To What It Is I'm Looking For 
Goodbye But I Cannot Forget It 
No I'll Never Ever Let It Go


----------



## JBeukema

Strolling:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HV19ZoOxXs"]YouTube - Witch[/ame]
Why do you call yourself a Witch?
                                                Why do you dress yourself in black?
                                                Why dont you use some other word
                                                And get the devil off your back?
                                                I call myself a Witch because
                                                A Witch is what I am
                                                And like a Jew in Nazi Germany
                                                I dont define my name
                                                To suit the Master Plan
                                                The Propaganda Man
                                                Never again! Never again!
                                             Why do you call yourself a Witch?
                                                You know we just dont understand
                                                People will think youre sinister
                                                You know theyll say your soul is damned!
                                                I call myself a Witch because
                                                I dont believe the lie
                                                That the Creator is a macho man
                                                Who wants to tell me what to do
                                                Until I die
                                                For pie in the sky
                                                Thats such a lie! Thats such a lie!
                                             I dont believe in Satan
                                                Hes a poor excuse for Pan
                                                Im a child of Holy Mother Earth
                                                And Im gonna stand up to
                                                The Propaganda Man
                                                In every way I can
                                             Why do you call yourself a Witch?
                                                Such a pretentious fantasy!
                                                Magic is just a childhood dream
                                                Come on and face reality!
                                                I call myself a Witch because
                                                Im not afraid to tell
                                                That the magic is in Life itself
                                                Not just in some ancient book
                                                Or secret spell
                                                And I know damn well
                                                That theres no Hell
                                                Except the Goddess of that name
                                             No, the devil doesnt turn me on,
                                                Hes too much of a chauvinist pig
                                                No self-respecting feminist
                                                Would be caught dead around
                                                A masculine ego that big
                                             Why do you call yourself a Witch
                                                And talk of Witchcraft openly?
                                                Wiccas a nice disguise to use*
                                                When youre in mixed company
                                                I call myself a Witch because
                                                Theres power in the word
                                                Theres power in the truth about
                                                What we really feel
                                                And who we really are
                                                Live by the Star
                                                And youll go far
                                                Yes, youll go far
                                             Why do you call yourself a Witch?
                                                Because a Witch is what I am!
                                                Why do you call yourself a Witch?
                                                Because a Witch is what I am!
*_As  any good dictionary of  Old English (Anglo-Saxon) will show, the  original word wasnt Wicca  (male Witch), but Wiccecraeft. Read  Isadoras essay You Say Wicca and I Say Witchcraft!, and check out her Society for the Prevention of Witchcraft Being Called Wicca._​


----------



## Phoenix

JB - I think you'll like this one ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7yhi1c_q6s&feature=related]YouTube - Sevendust- Face To Face[/ame]

Don't tell me now with a smile on your face
That you're lost...down and out
When there was nothing left in me

You can't stop fuckin' with my head
Stop fuckin' with my head
My silence you break
The smile that you fake (you fake)

[Chorus:]
There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say "I'm leavin"
And if you're not...then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't

Save face
Say it to my face

Can I take all the filth in your head
All the words that you said (that you said)
And throw it away (throw it out)

You can't stop fuckin' with my head
Stop fuckin' with my head
My silence you break
The smile that you take away

[Chorus:]
There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say "I'm leavin"
And if you're not...then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't

That shit you're talkin' don't mean nothing to me anymore
Limp dick...you fuck stick...let's settle the score
Run and hide you know I'll find you anywhere
Motherfucker...two faced prick with hell to pay
What's real is real...it's time to step up to the plate again
Swing batter-batter, swing batter-batter, swing...
What's real is real...it's time to step up to the plate again
Swing batter-batter...fucked me for the last time!

Just take a swing...
C'mon...you should've taken that swing...
Just take your swing...

[Chorus:]
There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say "I'm leavin"
And if you're not...then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't

Swing...just take your swing...fuck you!

Just take your swing...
You can't stop fuckin' with my head
Stop fuckin' with my head


----------



## boedicca

To a GayTrickerFailure:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxtPRF6NG7I]YouTube - Godley and Creme - Cry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa6ikNrmpXM&feature=related]YouTube - Jack Johnson - Hope[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFDy-qJMzb8"]YouTube - Cyanotic - Waiting for a Martyr[/ame]

Rid yourselves of the demons
That possess for ill reasons
I can run for a martyr
Or I can rot and be alone

This one no time for you
Pass on your savior's best

I have felt all but open
Now I see deep inside you
I can wait, I'm a bastard
Silence gold for you

This one no time for you
Pass on your savior

Follow me
Follow me home

Falling 
Fades away
Words of man who failed
Wither

Quench a drought of the season
Punish the liasons
I can wait for a savior
Or I can slave for my one

This one no time for you
Pass on your savior's best

(This one) Will we still
(No time for) Be here
Will it wither?

(This one) Will we still
(No time for) Be here
Will it wither?

Follow me
Follow me home


----------



## JBeukema

Eva

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_X1R6ID_o]YouTube - Marori Morningstar - To The Bitter End[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JuVHCJVYf4]YouTube - Purina meowmix meow mix cat food[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JB  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nkkbSP8DE&feature=related]YouTube - Thorn in My Side[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZD4ezDbbu4]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born In The U.S.A.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JB -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHOEtcGoLdI&feature=related]YouTube - Chris Cagle - Chicks Dig It[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0rKOGMsjZ4"]YouTube - Heaven Shall Burn - Destroy Fascism (Endstand cover)[/ame]

I've had enough of your lies
Now it's the time to make it stop
Spreading false propaganda how your race is clean
How can you be so stupid? Colour doesn't mean a fucking thing

Now we're ready to fight for everyone's right
To live without fear getting attacked by you
Baldheaded assholes this we won't tolerate
It's time to put end to this fucking hate

Destroy fascism!
Antifascist action now...


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FafLnokzeNo]YouTube - Anne murray-you are my sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Phoe
> 
> YouTube - Anne murray-you are my sunshine



You been talkin' to Himself lately, stalker?


----------



## Phoenix

To all the dads who become big babies over their little ones ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l_cCKLHRoo]YouTube - Gary Allan - Tough Little Boys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Hunter, Alex, Joe and all the rest of the bleary-eyed puppies barely vertical. And Jack, the bartender ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT78hveC_Ow&feature=related]YouTube - Luke Bryan - Take My Drunk Ass Home[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1duwLQQJTGc]YouTube - Clawfinger - Chances[/ame]

Are you satisfied with everything the way it is
Are you stuck in the conformity of minding your own biz
Does a confrontation make you want to turn and run
and do you think about the things you'd like to have undone
Are you scared of looking back at all the things you've said
and do you keep the words you'd like to say inside your head
well nothing changes by itself without some kind of clash
and there's always gonna be some barriers to smash
Are you scared to be, scared of what you see
Are you scared to change, scared to rearrange
There's a chance that you never take the chances you get
If you never move ahead you'll keep on looking back
the only thing you're doing is just filling out the cracks
Another coat of artificial paint won't change a thing
unless the whole foundation gets a brand new colouring
What is there to lose except some insecurity
that you replace with faith to not be scared of what you see
'cos every little risk you take breaks down another wall
the biggest chance that you can take is just to let it fall
Are you scared to be, scared of what you see
Are you scared to change, scared to rearrange
There's a chance that you never take the chances you get
There's a chance you haven't taken any chances yet​


----------



## Vel

For Osama ( and any of his sympathizers )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruNrdmjcNTc]YouTube - Courtesy Of The Red, White And Blue (The Angry American)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

To so, so many of you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RjXY_-PUbo]YouTube - Wizard of Oz Scarecrow - If I only had a brain song with english lyric subtitle[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

I'd like to dedicate this song to **Rockhound.** 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkv6bzIoRXw]YouTube - Sling Blade Soundtrack 8/14- Darlin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

for all U geeks out there

Weird Al Yankovic - It's All About The Pentiums (Official Music Video) - Video


----------



## JBeukema

To all the proletariat who've killed, bled, and died in the rich man's wars  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl1xATrGMtg"]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival- Fortunate Son / STUDIO VERSION[/ame]  

Some folks are born to wave the flag,
Ooh, they're red, white and blue.
And when the band plays "Hail to the chief",
Ooh, they point the cannon at you, Lord,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no senator's son, son.
It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, no,
Yeah!

Some folks are born silver spoon in hand,
Lord, don't they help themselves, oh.
But when the taxman comes to the door,
Lord, the house looks like a rummage sale, yes,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no millionaire's son, no.
It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, no.

Some folks inherit star spangled eyes,
Ooh, they send you down to war, Lord,
And when you ask them, "How much should we give?"
Ooh, they only answer More! more! more! yoh,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no military son, son.
It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, one.
It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate one, no no no,
It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate son, no no no,


----------



## Momanohedhunter

To the world.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M]YouTube - America fuck yeah-team america[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv3W6mjx3xI&feature=related]YouTube - Canada FUCK YEAH![/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niqrrmev4mA"]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Alejandro[/ame]


 I know that we are young.
And I know you may love me.
But I just can't be with you like this anymore.
Alejandro.

She's got both hands
in her pocket.
And she won't look at you,
Won't look at you

She hides true love
En su bolsillo.
She's got a halo 'around her finger.
Around you.

You know that I love you boy.
Hot like Mexico, rejoice.
At this point I gotta choose,
nothing to loose.

Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Alejandro.
I'm not your babe.
I'm not your babe, Fernando.

Don't wanna kiss, don't wanna touch.
Just smoke my cigarrette and hush.
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Roberto.

Alejandro.
Alejandro.
Ale-ale-jandro.
Ale-ale-jandro. [2x]

(Just stop. Please. Just let me go. Alejandro. Just let me go.)

She's not broken,
She's just a baby.
But her boyfriend's like a dad, just like a dad.
and all those flames that burned before him.
Now he's gonna fight your fight, gonna cool the bad.

You know that I love you boy.
Hot like Mexico, rejoice.
At this point I gotta choose,
nothing to loose

Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Alejandro.
I'm not your babe.
I'm not your babe, Fernando.


Don't wanna kiss, don't wanna touch.
Just smoke my cigarette and hush.
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Roberto.

Alejandro.
Alejandro.
Ale-ale-jandro.
Ale-ale-jandro. [2x]

Don't bother me.
LADY GAGA - ALEJANDRO LYRICS
Don't bother me. Alejandro
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Fernando.

I'm not your babe.
I'm not your babe, Alejandro.

Don't wanna kiss, don't wanna touch. Fernando.
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Alejandro.
I'm not your babe.
I'm not your babe, Fernando.

Don't wanna kiss, don't wanna touch.
Just smoke my cigarette and hush.
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Roberto.

Alejandro.
Alejandro.
Ale-ale-jandro.
Ale-ale-jandro. [2x]

Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Alejandro.
I'm not your babe.
I'm not your babe, Fernando.

Don't wanna kiss, don't wanna touch.
Just smoke my cigarette and hush.
Don't call my name.
Don't call my name, Roberto.

Alejandro.


​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV1FrqwZyKw"]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Born This Way[/ame]

​


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg]YouTube - Billy Squier - The Stroke[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Phoe
> 
> YouTube - Billy Squier - The Stroke



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5m9HjcmhpU&feature=related]YouTube - Nickelback - Something In Your Mouth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMIDpmxMxhc&feature=fvst]YouTube - "Pajanimals" - "La-La-Lullaby"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

For Luke, who sang it brilliantly and knew all the words  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMGVMtnxXEw]YouTube - Bloodhound Gang - A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When The Stripper Is Crying[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjw4AWoHr2k]YouTube - Scary Bitches - Piss All Over Your Grave[/ame]

Well i never thought that i could hate anybody as much as i hate you
You used to be my friend till you ran off with my lover
Now you've got off with somebody new
If we ever were to meet in the street i wouldn't have a lot to say
But every night before i go to sleep i get down on my knees and pray
And this is what i say

I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone in the pouring rain
I hope you die cold and empty inside they send you to hell on the other side
I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone and half insane
And i hope that i'm still alive
So i can dance and sing and piss all over your grave

Well i've got a little doll i gave it your name
I stick pins in it just to cause you pain
This morning i crushed its head in a vice
You've turned me into someone thats not very nice
Remember when i cooked you beef curry for tea?
Well i hope it was infected with vse
Coz nothing would give more pleasure to me
Than to watch you slowly die from cjd!

I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone in the pouring rain
I hope you die cold and empty inside they send you to hell on the other side
I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone and half insane
And i hope that i'm still alive
So i can dance and sing and piss all over your grave

I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone in the pouring rain
I hope you die cold and empty inside they send you to hell on the other side
I hope you die young i hope you die in pain
I hope you die alone and half insane
And i hope that i'm still alive
So i can dance and sing and piss all over your grave

And i hope that i'm still alive
So i can dance and sing and piss all over your grave
And i hope that i'm still alive
So i can dance and sing and piss all over your grave


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Dedicated to whom ever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot5LuXdVkjk&feature=related]YouTube - South Park terrance And phillip Uncle FUCKA[/ame]

Shut your fucking face, uncle fucker
You´re a cocksucking, ass-liking, uncle fucker
You´re an uncle fucker, yes it´s true
Nobody fucks uncles just like you

Shut your ficking face, uncle fucker
You´re the one that fucks your uncle uncle fucker
You don´t even sleep or mow the lawm
You fuck your uncle all day long

(what´s going on in here?)

Shut you´re fucking face, uncle fucker
You´re a boner bitting bastard, uncle fucker
You´re an uncle fucker, i must say
You fucked your uncle yesterday!

Uncle fucker, that´s u-n-c-l-e, fuck you!
Uncle fucker!

Suck my balls!


----------



## Phoenix

For JB. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k76IGLi6jWI]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Weasel Stomping Day[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3BNRF9ICc]YouTube - Muppets - Beaker singing Feelings[/ame]


----------



## locomotion13

I want to dedicate Rihanna's CALIFORNIA kikg bed to my ex, oh how I miss HIM!!!


----------



## Phoenix

You know ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nBU9VR2X5g]YouTube - Hedley - Perfect (Album Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Elvis -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biGpO1-z21M&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard - American Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Meister -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_M3vC7BA-s&feature=related]YouTube - Def Leppard-Only The Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Zander -


----------



## Care4all

YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?


hmmmmm, i can't get the video to post????


----------



## Phoenix

For JB -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGiW-jLYM6U]YouTube - Magic School Bus[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For all y'all in the emo thread

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4uAtX7SCE]YouTube - Otep-Perfectly Flawed[/ame]

If you do this
If you do this you'll never have a chance to try again.
If you do this you'll never have a chance to try.

It's the same sound
Same sting.
The same collapse
Of every thing.

It's the same slice,
Same blade,
The same lie,
Same ol' vein

My weight
My face
My height
My race
I'm a mistake.

My weight
My face
My height
My race
I'm such a disgrace.

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
Let them condemn
Imperfections will keep you unique

Nothing left to lose, just try again
Nothing left to lose, just try again

Its the same doubt,
The same dream
It's the same sabotage
Cause I'm the enemy

It's the same night
Same day
It's the same parasite,
Feeding on the betrayed.

My weight
My face
My height
My race
I'm a mistake

My weight
My face
My height
My race
I'm such a disgrace

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
A work in progress
Imperfections will keep you unique

A disguise of self-deception
Hides my secrets perfectly
I'm rejecting my reflection
'Cause I hate the way it judges me

Don't you do it
You're not even you yet
Don't you do it
You're not even you yet

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
Like cracks in the glass
And faded photographs

You're perfectly flawed
You're perfectly incomplete
A work in progress
Imperfections will keep you unique


----------



## JBeukema

Phoe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP4Wb4GX9VU]YouTube - Jeffree Star- Don&#39;t Cha (Sex Change Remix)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53bGw77eR1Q]YouTube - Tactical Sekt - American Me[/ame]

Don't care what you say
 You can never justify
 Evil, misery, 
 To need for them to die.

 Explain this one to me:
 What was the crime?
 It seems to me just to be
 At the wrong place
 At the wrong time.

 I can't believe
 It's all involved.
 Why's it so acceptable
 to have America by the balls?

 There's no exception
 We will hit back any way.
 On some place.
 On some war.
 Our freedom is worth fighting for.
 Freedom is worth fighting for.				 				 								​


----------



## Phoenix

JB - 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtftIqMs4-8&feature=related]YouTube - Low Life - Theory of a Deadman[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Hon, I might be a low life, but I'm high tech

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob_UlXtJnek"]YouTube - Grendel - New Flesh[/ame]


 refrain: 
 Rapid degradation, trapped in the network 
 Social stimulus of man through machine 
 Without authority, a manifestation 
 A raging kernel of an outspoken breed  

 refrain2:  
 Cortex combined 
 The systems connected 
 Neural floodgates 
 The melding proceeds  

 Senses entwined  
 The merging of vision 
 Neural floodgates 
 The melding proceeds  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  

 Devoid of a soul  
 Beginning of the new flesh 
 Unyielding corpse 
 Beginning of the new flesh  

 refrain   

 refrain2   

 Senses entwined  
 The merging of vision 
 Neural floodgates 
 The melding proceeds  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  


 Devoid of a soul  
 Beginning of the new flesh 
 Unyielding corpse 
 Beginning of the new flesh  

 The notion that nature can be calculated  
 Inevitably leads to the conclusion 
 That humans too can be reduced to 
 Basic mechanical parts  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 The vectors in control 
 Get the new flesh  

 Low life  
 High tech 
 Raising the mortal coil 
 Get the new flesh  

 Devoid of a soul  
 Beginning of the new flesh 
 Unyielding corpse 
 Beginning of the new flesh​


----------



## JBeukema

Here ya go, Phoe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlcDwxSa8g0]YouTube - Republica Drop dead gorgeous[/ame]


   Backwords words, he got em
 Shut up, I'm talking
 This time, you'll listen
 But when I look at you you're forgiven
 You drive, too fast and
 I smoke, too much and
 My heart, is broken
 But when I look at you you're forgiven
 You're forgiven
 I know my ex-boyfriend lies
 Oh he does it every time
 It's just his permanent disguise
 Yeah yeah but he's drop dead gorgeous
 Don't go changing every time
 Not for me to comprimise
 You're still a friend of mine
 Yeah yeah and you're drop dead gorgeous
 Yeah - end of, stop sulking
 Get out, you're walkin
 Too bad, I've spoken
 But when I look at you you're forgiven
 Your lies, don't want em
 Drop dead, not joking
 This thing, is broken
 But when I look at you you're forgiven
 You're forgiven
 I know my ex-boyfriend lies
 Oh he does it every time
 It's just his permanent disguise
 Yeah yeah but he's drop dead gorgeous
 Don't go changing every time
 Not for me to comprimise
 You're still a friend of mine
 Yeah yeah and you're drop dead gorgeous
 I know my ex-boyfriend lies
 Oh he does it every time
 It's just his permanent disguise
 Yeah yeah but he's drop dead gorgeous
 Don't go changing every time
 Not for me to comprimise
 You're still a friend of mine
 Yeah yeah and you're drop dead gorgeous
 You're forgiven
 Yeah yeah
 Drop dead


----------



## Phoenix

Jb -  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNIlYAVznYU]YouTube - &#x202a;The Bellamy Brothers - Jesus Is Coming&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Eots:​ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXWbhX5ZleU"]YouTube - &#x202a;Funker Vogt - Under Control&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

They are watching you from far away
 everything is under thier control
 you can run but you can't hide
 in this very little world  

 so you better leave this place
 looking for a better world
 without watchers in the night
 where you can live in peace  

 every little step you take
 every little move you make
 they're watching you they're watching you
 without respect for your life  

 Everywhere are microphones
 they listen all day and night
 to every tiny word you speak
 in your very little world  

 so you better speak a word
 keep the silence in your heart
 no more shouting anywhere
 until they leave you  

 every little step you take
 every little move you make
 they're watching you they're watching you
 without respect for your life​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zoWF5N1bdY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying - Dog is my Copilot&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Dog Is My Copilot lyrics:
You could offer me patience or violence
You could offer me blood or peace
In a letter let me know when it&#8217;s over
Just keep it far away from me

You could end him, you could let him go
He&#8217;s just a criminal I don&#8217;t know
You could hang him, you could set him free
As long as he don&#8217;t sit next to me

God is gracious, god is good, he&#8217;ll understand
God is gracious, god is good, it&#8217;s in his hands
God is gracious, god is good, this god of mine
And if your god met my god we&#8217;d be alright

You could fill every mouth on the planet
Or send me news of death toll highs
You could tell me how to make a difference
Not now, I&#8217;ve got plans tonight

You could swing from an arrow or olive branch
You could hang from the status quo
You could offer me a heart for bravery
As long as I don&#8217;t have to go

God is gracious, god is good, he&#8217;ll understand
God is gracious, god is good, it&#8217;s in his hands
God is gracious, god is good, this god of mine
And if your god met my god we&#8217;d be all right


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtClFWTIyc]YouTube - &#x202a;Eddie Rabbitt "Driving My Life Away" LIVE in Branson&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

For Jillian
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77YQ7mX80hE]YouTube - &#x202a;Hanzel und Gretyl - Hellalujah&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



someone actually put this video together



That's so fucked up 

That's funny.


Seriously though, someone keep an eye on the guy who put that together. He's on a watchlist, right?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmc_t7m2pC4]YouTube - &#x202a;Boston - A Man I&#39;ll Never Be&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To JB:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]YouTube - &#x202a;Down in the River to Pray&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## froggy

YouTube - &#x202a;Down in the alley [August 16, 1974]&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k-QHA-QAMY]YouTube - &#x202a;Grendel - Hate this&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esa-qaPo7GQ&feature=topvideos_mf]YouTube - &#x202a;"DOUCHEBAG" MUSIC VIDEO (LADY GAGA "JUDAS" SPOOF)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNOUTwJq08s]YouTube - &#x202a;Little Comets - Adultery&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA]YouTube - &#x202a;The Asshole Song By Jimmy Buffett&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhm--G5kec&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Miles Betterman - The Dickhead Song (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPwc-DpVFdc]YouTube - &#x202a;Scissor Sisters - She&#39;s My Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Phoenix:
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Scissor Sisters - She's My Man&#x202c;&rlm;



Jealous much, sweetheart?


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur7Z-w_tF5E]YouTube - &#x202a;The Casualties - Unknown Soldier&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksV-oQQw7TY]YouTube - &#x202a;Drama Queen&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJLIiF15wjQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Spice Girls - Wannabe&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg4OqU8O1WI]YouTube - &#x202a;Porcelain and The Tramps- My Leftovers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4CrtNH6x4w"]YouTube - &#x202a;Backstabber - Kesha&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



Backstabber (repeat 3x)

Bored, stoned, sitting in your basement
All alone, cause your little conversations
got around, now look at what we all found out
(look at what we, look at what we all found out)

You have got a set of loose lips, twisting stories
All because you're jealous
Now I know exactly what you're all about,
And this is what you're all about..

Girl, you're such a backstabber,
Oh girl, you're such a shit talker
And everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

Girl, you're such a backstabber,
Run your mouth more than everyone I've ever known
And everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

(Talk Talk Talk talk talk talk)
I'm sick and tired of hearing all about my life,
from other bitches with all of your lies,
wrapped up so tight, so maybe you should shut your mouth shut your mouth
Shut your fucking mouth

Honestly, I think its kinda funny that you waste
your breath talking about me,
Got me feeling kinda special really (so this is what your all about)


Girl, you're such a backstabber,
Oh girl, you're such a shit talker
And everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

Girl, you're such a backstabber,
Run your mouth more than everyone I've ever known
And everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

Katie's just there repping my style,
Damn, Jeanie why you gotta tell the secrets about my sex life?
All I ever did was drive your broke ass around,
Pick you up, take you out,
when your car broke down

Backstabber (3x)

Girl, you're such a backstabber,
Oh girl, your such a shit talker,
Everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

Girl, you're such a backstabber,
(taking and twisting it down your so manipulating .oh.)
Run your mouth more than everyone I've ever known
And everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

talk.talk.talk. Backstabber(3x)
(taking and twisting it down your so manipulating .oh.)
Girl Talk talk
your looking like a lunatic
Everybody knows it (everybody knows it)

Everybody knows yeah...
your looking like a lunatic
and everybody knows yeah..

everybody knows
Backstabber(3x)​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOHgUyytJUs]YouTube - &#x202a;Skrewdriver- Hail Victory&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

(Diamonds In The Dust)

You stand out from the crowd 
With the love for your nation undimmed 
Well it seems that your country is crumbling 
But you won't stand and let the enemy win 

Your duty is to stand firm and steadfast 
To stand proud and stand free is a must 
You are the light in the darkness 
You are the diamonds in the dust 
You are the diamonds in the dust 
Yeah you are the diamonds in the dust 
I said you are the diamonds in the dust...

(Hail Victory)

They keep coming back but we won't go away 
We'll never surrender, gonna win the day 
They might as well give up, we'll never give in 
They'll never beat us, 'cos losing is a sin 

Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 

Who do these people think they impress? 
With their little red badges, peculiar dress 
Spouting beliefs we all thought are dying 
How can they still believe Das Kapital's lies? 

Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 

(Instrumental Break)

Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 

Just like the lies of the media 
Black, White and Red 
We're still aware of the reds under beds 
Take a big brush, sweep the dirt out 
They can try and hide filth, but we know it's about 

Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory!
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory! 
Hail! (Hail!) Hail Victory!

​


----------



## GHook93

To JBeukema Da Cuntlips:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrzZWLu6Qw]YouTube - &#x202a;Irish drinking song - Bugger off&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgcKhqlFz4Q&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;ELO, rollover beethoven&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]




To Colin!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

To Swagger and the Brits.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKpMqey0RcE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;God Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The Bird
Edna Million in a drop dead suit
Dutch Pink on a downtown train
Two-dollar pistol but the gun won't shoot
I'm in the corner on the pouring rain
Sixteen men on a dead man's chest
And I've been drinking from a broken cup
Two pairs of pants and a mohair vest
I'm full of bourbon, I can't stand up

Hey little bird, fly away home
Your house is on fire, children are alone
Hey little bird, fly away home
Your house is on fire, your children are alone

Schiffer broke a bottle on Morgan's head
And I'm stepping on the devil's tail
Across the stripes of a full moon's head
And through the bars of a Cuban jail
Bloody fingers on a purple knife
Flamingo drinking from a cocktail glass
I'm on the lawn with someone else's wife
Admire the view from up on top of the mast

Hey little bird, fly away home
House is on fire, children are alone
Hey little bird, fly away home
House is on fire, your children are alone

I said hey little bird, fly away home
Your house is on fire, your children are alone
Hey little bird, fly away home
House is on fire, your children are alone

Yellow sheets on a Hong Kong bed
Stazybo horn and a Slingerland ride
"To the carnival" is what she said
A hundred dollars makes it dark inside
Edna Million in a drop dead suit
Dutch Pink on a downtown train
Two-dollar pistol but the gun won't shoot
I'm in the corner on the pouring rain

Hey little bird, fly away home
Your house is on fire, your children are alone
Hey little bird, fly away home
Your house is on fire, your children are alone	


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04foIOLkDiY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;hey little bird&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEWbmt0LrgQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoons (From "Threshold of a Dream" DVD)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

2 Ech Zu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACb0YLTJcmM]YouTube - &#x202a;Poi dog pondering "Complicated"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmZg7tvGN9o&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chris de Burgh - A Spaceman Came Travelling&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

To all USMB members who give a damn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKhN0gh0kjY]YouTube - &#x202a;Bloodhound gang - The roof is on fire&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
We don't need no water let the motherfucker burn
Burn motherfucker burn

Hello my name is Jimmy Pop and I'm a dumb white guy
I'm not old or new but middle school fifth grade like junior high
I don't know mofo if y'all peeps be buggin' givin' props to my ho 'cause she fly
But I can take the heat 'cause I'm the other white meat known as Kid Funky Fried
Yeah I'm hung like planet Pluto hard to see with the naked eye
But if I crashed into Uranus I would stick it where the sun don't shine
'Cause I'm kind of like Han Solo always strokin' my own Wookiee
I'm the root of all that's evil yeah but you can call me Cookie

The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
We don't need no water let the motherfucker burn
Burn motherfucker burn

Yo yo this hardcore ghetto gangster image takes a lot of practice
I'm not black like Barry White no I am white like Frank Black is
So if man is five and the Devil is six than that must make me seven
This honky's gone to heaven
But if I go to hell well then I hope I burn well
I'll spend my days with J.F.K., Marvin Gaye, Martha Raye, and Lawrence Welk
And Kurt Cobain, Kojak, Mark Twain and Jimi Hendrix's poltergeist
And Webster yeah Emmanuel Lewis 'cause he's the Anti-Christ

The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire
We don't need no water let the motherfucker burn
Burn motherfucker burn

Everybody here we go ( 4 x's )
Ohh Ohh
C'mon party people
Ohh Ohh
Throw your hands in the air
Ohh Ohh
C'mon party people
Ohh Ohh
Wave 'em like you don't care
Ohh Ohh
C'mon party people
Ohh Ohh
Everybody say ho
Ohh Ohh
C'mon party people
Ohh Ohh
Everybody here we go


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFERBFsh3bs]YouTube - &#x202a;The Eagles Tribute Band Hotel California Performing Wasted Time Live&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c3MsSdt9JQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Buckingham-Nicks 1973 - Crystal 

This was a song from their Demo cassette given to Mick Fleetwood to consider Lindsey and Stevie.  They didn't want Stevie. Lindsey demanded.

By the time it was all going to hello, they wanted Lindsey gone and Stevie to stay.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj3vayL4buo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Buckingham Nicks "Crystal"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KynpC1e9I9E]&#x202a;The Beatles I&#39;m a loser&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9XEGBrA99E]&#x202a;BAD BOYS - BOB MARLEY&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Eric Clapton - Layla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Live version;

Clapton.. Layla

This song is about a woman Eric loved deeply but, could never have.. She loved another and he was Eric's good friend.. That man was George Harrison.

Blues

Dedicated to a friend who lost his wife to his best friend....................... AMR who is not on the board.


----------



## Ropey

Simon and Garfunkel - Barbriallen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfClvlf4-Gk]&#x202a;Simon & Garfunkel - Barbriallen&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

You know who you are


----------



## St.Blues

St.Blues said:


> &#x202a;Eric Clapton - Layla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> Live version;
> 
> Clapton.. Layla
> 
> This song is about a woman Eric loved deeply but, could never have.. She loved another and he was Eric's good friend.. That man was George Harrison.
> 
> Blues
> 
> Dedicated to a friend who lost his wife to his best friend....................... AMR who is not on the board.



Then she married Eric after she divorced George.. That gold digging slut!


----------



## St.Blues

_*This ones for California Girl!*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BADZW9tZ1uc&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;CALIFORNIA GIRLS The Beach Boys MM images&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Hope you like it...


Blues


----------



## tinydancer

St.Blues said:


> &#x202a;Eric Clapton - Layla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> Live version;
> 
> Clapton.. Layla
> 
> This song is about a woman Eric loved deeply but, could never have.. She loved another and he was Eric's good friend.. That man was George Harrison.
> 
> Blues
> 
> Dedicated to a friend who lost his wife to his best friend....................... AMR who is not on the board.




Patti Boyd was banging the crap out of Eric. He literally was losing his mind and  his soul ( but wrote awesome tunes in the middle of all of this) but both of them betrayed George.

This was epic.


----------



## St.Blues

tinydancer said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Eric Clapton - Layla&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> Live version;
> 
> Clapton.. Layla
> 
> This song is about a woman Eric loved deeply but, could never have.. She loved another and he was Eric's good friend.. That man was George Harrison.
> 
> Blues
> 
> Dedicated to a friend who lost his wife to his best friend....................... AMR who is not on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patti Boyd was banging the crap out of Eric. He literally was losing his mind and  his soul ( but wrote awesome tunes in the middle of all of this) but both of them betrayed George.
> 
> This was epic.
Click to expand...


You are exactly correct.. It was played down in the main stream..
She was a slut..


----------



## St.Blues

*Shout to the warrior.....*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1PiHsS8LP8&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Duane Allman "Little Martha"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## tinydancer

To R Dean and Nancy Pelosi

"They are coming to take me away" by Napoleon XIV

ETA

having fun with rdean. pelosi not so much.


----------



## Vel

For all our military service people..

YouTube - Gene Simmons Military Tribute


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbBTJvPxPxc&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Backstreet Boys Masquerade Music Video&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## St.Blues

People, This is for willowtree.............................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKKzAVbiwPs&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Jeff Beck w. Buddy Guy - Let Me Love You - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

For you again.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zodLr_U5F8&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;River Flows in You~ Twilight sound track&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

This is for Dabs... sum Celtic flair?  Its great either way.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBlHM5TW5Q&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss - G3&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Dabs

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*YaY* for me...Thank you Blues


----------



## kidsfirst

Dedicated to Colin...The love of my life

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFG8OAHn65c]&#x202a;Kelly Clarkson- Already Gone (Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

Dabs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> *YaY* for me...Thank you Blues



Yes! for u my dear............... Glad you liked it. 

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

_*For all the ladies here.......*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKhw_Zbcdto&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Daydreamer - Adele&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Nice lyric's... 

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

*For the one and only PixieStix.. with a kiss.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcMKwbMEcQ&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Adele - Set fire to the rain&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Blues


----------



## shintao

This is dedicated to all the girls I've known before................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LS3k1XraXw]&#x202a;Dedicated to the one I love - The Shirelles&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

This is dedicated to USMB members.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw]&#x202a;the doors people are strange&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

And again to those on the USMB ship.....just because we all want to get closer to home and we are all our own captains.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzA9ii4KWjo]&#x202a;Closer to home-Grand Funk Railroad&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA&ob=av3e]&#x202a;Sara Bareilles - King Of Anything&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkyhvCdJ_vM]&#x202a;Sean Kingston - Fire Burning&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

This ones for Henry B. Houge who is new to the forum and likes the old blues and jazz music.

Enjoy Henry!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dQrUxHkVJE&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Bessie Smith - Empty Bed Blues (1928)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Blues

The gal singing this was the hottest blues female in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Valerie

The impact of an S&P rating has been officially downgraded!



> *The first cut isn't necessarily the deepest*at least not in the world of credit ratings.
> 
> 
> Standard & Poor's decision to strip the U.S. of its triple-A rating is clearly a historic moment, with unquantifiable implications for investor confidence. But because *Moody's and Fitch still rate the U.S. at triple-A*, the technical impact of the downgrade is, in theory, limited. Bond indexes and investors often use an approach that looks at an average of ratings, or takes the best two out of three. On that basis, *the U.S. is still a triple-A credit.*
> 
> 
> HEARD ON THE STREET: S&P&#8212;A Cut Below the Rest - WSJ.com



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK9eLe8EQps&ob=av2n]&#x202a;Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

For making me feel welcome . Thank you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo]&#x202a;Summer wine - The corrs and Bono (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

This is for California Girl...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_zi4OxJpY0&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;Rascal Flatts-My Wish&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


My wish, for you..

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

Oh all, This is for Ravi, Hah!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akvu1AOnUIw&feature=player_detailpage]&#x202a;John Mayer - Who Says&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Hope you understand it Ms. Miserable.

Blues


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55eQvRVzebQ]Elton John - Philadelphia Freedom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues

For little one.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJR9GEBULS4&feature=player_detailpage]Phil Collins "You&#39;ll Be In My Heart" - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## St.Blues

This ones for Foxy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM0Pl80Zf00&feature=player_detailpage]David Gilmour & David Bowie - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Synthaholic

To Political Chic:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COJXnOW-znE]Harry Connick Jr. Avalon - YouTube[/ame]



He messes around until the 3:30 mark, then takes off!


----------



## derk

and that THREAD

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m0smgVgbwM]Godsmack - Crying Like A Bitch(Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]





http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/183997-california-girl.html


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, no dedication needed. Y'all know who you are. In the chorus. Just the first three words thereof.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc4eYOhNnU8]Ani DiFranco - Untouchable Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usP-MXFr5Yo&feature=channel_video_title]Roxette - Queen of rain HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> For Syrenn
> 
> Roxette - Queen of rain HD - YouTube




WOW!!  I love ya!! Thanks Pix.


----------



## Ropey

For del



del said:


> you're always being microwaved



The microwaves are far better than those dreary old negative ones you're tossing around between all that free space.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZZYRCNUzmA&feature=related]Make a tinfoil hat tutorial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my Son

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s&ob=av2e]Coldplay - Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

For Pix! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUtHjOvPKT0]P!nk - U + Ur Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS088Opj9o0&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLRoVXXjy0oIc]Madonna - Frozen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

David Allen Coe - My Wife Ran Off With A ******.mp3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## PixieStix

syrenn said:


> For Pix!
> 
> 
> P!nk - U + Ur Hand - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I Will Survive - YouTube



Ha! Perfect!


----------



## Ropey

To those who play.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDaGIw08YUo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Dirty Pool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxSNJiPH0p8]Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - The Famous Final Scene (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

to ropey:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbzjSmVyLiw]Poison - Look What the Cat Dragged In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

elvis said:


> to ropey:
> 
> Poison - Look What the Cat Dragged In - YouTube



^  A Dead Elvis?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0tbGeUrGfs]Dead Elvis & His One Man Grave - Shake! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For those who are in Xanadu... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA]Olivia Newton John & ELO - Xanadu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IyAGpooGko&feature=related]Self Control - Laura Branigan (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

High Gravity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owFFVQYW1p8&ob=av3n]John Mayer - Gravity (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> To those who play.
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Dirty Pool - YouTube





del said:


> Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - _The Famous Final Scene_ (1978) - YouTube



^You know your place it would seem.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JfvAPZGjds]Elton John - I'm still standing (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To one of our newest posters.



Tipsycatlover said:


> Oh please.  The soldier was not booed because he was serving in Iraq.  That's something liberals do.  That's when they aren't spitting on them. Neither was he booed by many people.  Not like at a liberal gathering where the stage is stormed.
> 
> He was booed by a couple of people because he chose to announce on a national stage that he was gay.  This was a debate among presidential candidates for the purpose of hearing what THEY had to say, not for the benefit of one homosexual soldier who chose this time and place to humiliate his family.   He was booed because he turned a presidential debate into an episode of the Jerry Springer show.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: &#39;They&#39;re coming to take me away&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz2cZx118P0]Dean Martin-Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

From Canada

For Syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4e2WiM_WfE]Max Webster - Diamonds Diamonds - YouTube[/ame]


For AquaAthena


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhc8-vUp8o]Max Webster - Paradise Skies - YouTube[/ame]


For Jroc  (You're always asking me where my craziness comes from)  <-- a bit from these guys 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr0X_QYZsVc]Max Webster-In Context of The Moon - YouTube[/ame]

For Del


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_pOeOTdSHk]Max Webster - High Class In Borrowed Shoes - YouTube[/ame]

For Elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpqxfY_MA6w]Max Webster - A Million Vacations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

wow!  I haven't thought about Max Webster in decades.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> wow!  I haven't thought about Max Webster in decades.



Whenever I want to write some crazy shtuff...

Max Webster/Kim Mitchell is often one of my inspirations. 

Here's one for you.

Kind of fits.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

He looks a bit different:*



Joseph Kim Mitchell* (born July 10, 1952 in Sarnia, Ontario) is a Canadian guitarist. He was the lead singer and guitarist for the band Max Webster before going on to lead a solo career. *He is currently a radio show host for CILQ-FM (Q107) in Toronto.






*


----------



## Ropey

^ I don't look like I did back then either. 

For Pixie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-7XPCNrD5Y]Train - Hey, Soul Sister (ACOUSTIC LIVE!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

I haven't aged a day.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> I haven't aged a day.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbEkPfWULbs]Tribute to dead rappers - YouTube[/ame]

^Neither have any of these guys. 

Who were they again?  ​
For High Gravity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_B18zGmfgw]Lil Wayne - Back Then Freestyle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Meister

Paul Revere and the Raiders - SS 396

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHevollKg9k]SS396....PAUL REVERE & THE RAIDERS.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ddD9efO1Hc]Led Zeppelin- Ramble On - YouTube[/ame]

*Fell a Season to Now*
This image straying from us into the glass, faint with your reflection captured between the panes an placed like a portrait fading to the haunted autumn scene past the glaze, embedded in the fall beyond it. Glad bursts of change and golds bold with comfort, reds warming mood, browns mellow sentiment. Then on to the sorrowful yellow depth of us now as they mix our souls to blend with the splashes of seasoned emotions set against the colors in us. This fall is like any other. First the vibrant feelings of amber and crimson then pale shades of green give way to light pastel shifts from thoughts for each other in these moving moments that tend us through toward the willingness of fate. Shapes of edges are outlined with light flowing around them and scented with wonder then collected from visions of us through leaves hardened, becoming fragile to touch while they grow dying beyond what we acknowledge. Drafted before us in this season to now as when we had loved. That too, is delicate and waiting to fall to the landscape of our lives. Bringing us this hurt past the gaze of our hearts. Swift brisk tensions lead this blustery day, mimicking the breeze flowing over the felled remnants of time, as it moves undaunted brightly clad with changes that whisper to our eyes. The trees drop colors to litter the ground leaving their branches bare in places, in this season that has followed what was before it and will soon end, to be felt by what comes after it.


----------



## tinydancer

Sugar Mountain to Bayou Bill

I hope this works

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsACIBI5NPk]Neil Young - Sugar Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Moonlight Desires by Gowan. This is tough because whoever I am going to dedicate a tune to has earned their dedication and you guys are awesome.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elbpw3d2qEk]Gowan - Moonlight desires - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

For the special somebody who brought me to USMB and never fails to bring a grin to my face when I see one of your posts, you know who you are ; )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu1tLIlgbFQ]JERRY LEE LEWIS - IT&#39;LL BE ME // SUN 78 RPM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Headpins - Turn it Loud

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So9anLK6cnk]Headpins~ Turn It Loud - YouTube[/ame]

For tinydancer who's got some Darby in her...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Sugar Mountain to Bayou Bill
> 
> I hope this works
> 
> Neil Young - Sugar Mountain - YouTube



sweet...

here's one for you, td...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoUTZ3ccP70]running back to saskatoon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one for Rope...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3sMjm9Eloo]Tom Cochrane - Life Is A Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGtf9QfITQw]Robbie Nevil - C&#39;est La Vie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Sky Dancer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI]Starry Starry Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one for td...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FAV3zr1PMk]Diane Keaton - It Seems Like Old Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For Hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idbh7w1A3VY]Michael W. Smith Glorious Grace With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

BayouBill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL5uDDdNcwk]Linda Ronstadt - Blue bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To CG and SM, may your love last forever.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM]I Think We`re Alone Now - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To all the socks on the board.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4&ob=av2e]The Who - Who Are You? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

here's to Boop, my partner in crime...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyfqW6td-yA]Dancing cheek to cheek - Top Hat (spanish subs) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To all my fellow Scandahoovians.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk&ob=av3e]Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For bayoubill 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiMl4yX1JiA]Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one for my ol' buddy Rope...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djj7jW6ny2M&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djj7jW6ny2M&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXaobvYqWsw]Poison - Unskinny Bop (video oficial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Another one for bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZvXucCw2Jo]Black Sabbath - The Wizard - YouTube[/ame]

It seemed to fit better.


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one for Rope...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxHyHk3h2IU]ZZ Top - I&#39;m Bad, I&#39;m Nationwide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> Another one for bayoubill
> 
> Black Sabbath - The Wizard - YouTube
> 
> It seemed to fit better.



way cool enough... 

love the tune...

btw... I used to be an electrician for hire... did it for 'bout 20 years...

named my company Wizard Electric Service...


----------



## Ropey

For Syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iROTmLHBP0]The Kinks - Lola (Top Of The Pops) (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To all the old romantics on the board.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjPkZvzAOnk]MEL CARTER (Live) - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

ditto...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTQVWtSvwUE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTQVWtSvwUE[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For all the lovers of peaches. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yle1USyhCY]The Steve Miller Band The Joker and lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For me friend chloe that started this thread.
I love you like a sister.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc]Nena- 99luft Balons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Sky Dancer, this ones for you. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jak1IMqpCJ4]Delbert McClinton - Never Been Rocked Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I've probably done this one before, but hey, hey, hey, look at little sister.........
For me sister EZ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yWaZVchd6k]STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - Look At Little Sister 1989 (a string breaks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I've got one for you to, Sherry
(One and she's a friend of mine)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw]Eagles - Take It Easy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Foxfyre, I've got your heaven right here,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8zELoiTckI]HEAVEN CAN WAIT MEAT LOAF - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

syrenn, yer alright, so I got this one for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MazXSlekckI]Harry Chapin - A Better Place to Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

jillian, do you have any night moves?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

PixieStix, is your back door locked?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgzbiX46tl8]The Doors - Backdoor Man w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I don't see Coyote running around here anymore,
but this ones for you,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYAkvCpom0]Cher - Dark Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Lizzie, a special place just for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1043iuM-xi0]Manfred Mann-Adolescent Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Another one for Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E]Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Phoenix ain't around much anymore, but I got one for her,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htdGFb-Ea_M]janis joplin little girl blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

for MountainMan...

my fav Mountain tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

To all The girls I've Loved Before 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PCfvm5Z0nM]Willie Nelson - To all The girls I`ve Loved Before - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Back at ya bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Ravi needs a song, bam-ba-lam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYrK464nIeY]&#39;Black Betty&#39; LEADBELLY, Blues Legend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Si Modo, a breath of fresh air for you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_FfAi68aW8]Sarah Chang Johann Sebastian Bach Air on the G string - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Hey StrollingBones, ya ever watch the sun rise?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

For ginscpy:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXnooZKQkqo]Yellow Magic Orchestra Day Tripper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

To everybody who left this board, never to return.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY]Eric Burdon - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

xsited1 said:


> I dedicate this song to all my liberal friends:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rm-jqKgkAyc[/YOUTUBE]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW9-FOLG-iA&feature=related]Dan Hicks and his Hot licks-How Can I Miss You When You Won&#39;t Go Away - YouTube[/ame]


to my right wing friends


----------



## BDBoop

To TM, who never walks away from a good fight. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc]Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

BDBoop said:


> To TM, who never walks away from a good fight.
> 
> Chumbawamba - Tubthumping - YouTube



She's drunk.

That actually explains a lot.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A9ZQNFNkAA]Los Lonely Boys - My Way - YouTube[/ame]


To all lovers of freedom


----------



## BDBoop

xsited1 said:


> I dedicate this song to all my liberal friends:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rm-jqKgkAyc[/YOUTUBE]








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9sEBBCIZ54]Motley Crue - Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7iXcKKpdx0]Bob Marley - Get Up Stand Up Live In Dortmund, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


to all of us who care about freedom


----------



## Ropey

To everyone who comes here to enjoy themselves...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOSHirh0Qzk]Pablo Cruise - Find Your Place in The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

For a sweet MountainMan...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99RuZPCGQrg]James Taylor - Carolina in my mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I haven't been paying attention enough to know which two chicks I should dedicate this video to...

I 'spect one of 'em might be Boop...

lemme know who the other one might be... and who you're pullin' for...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMlKmELIhgY&ob=av2e]Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

bayoubill said:


> I haven't been paying attention enough to know which two chicks I should dedicate this video to...
> 
> I 'spect one of 'em might be Boop...
> 
> lemme know who the other one might be... and who you're pullin' for...
> 
> Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube



Oh, it's Syrenn and SkyDancer.


----------



## bayoubill

BDBoop said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been paying attention enough to know which two chicks I should dedicate this video to...
> 
> I 'spect one of 'em might be Boop...
> 
> lemme know who the other one might be... and who you're pullin' for...
> 
> Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's Syrenn and SkyDancer.
Click to expand...


I don't know them... what's their history...?


----------



## BDBoop

I've only been here since July, but it appears to be love/hate, although either one would likely tell you it's love, love love.


----------



## Synthaholic

BDBoop said:


> I've only been here since July, but it appears to be love/hate, although either one would likely tell you it's love, love love.


Hmmmm......



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweiQukBM_k&ob=av2e]Paula Abdul - Opposites Attract - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Jillian and me. I love Jackson Browne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU1rZa8Ur_Q]Jackson Browne For A Dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

PixieStix said:


> For Jillian and me. I love Jackson Browne
> 
> Jackson Browne For A Dancer - YouTube




Me, too!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMmzrgfVBms]Jackson Browne - Tender Is The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

well then... for you guys! (and me, too!)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiytEK35ddM]Jackson Browne - The Load Out - Stay (Live 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For my friend Ropey. 

May you find comfort in Israel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c]In The Arms Of an Angel - Sarah McLaughlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

As far as I know, my father is not a member of this board.
My father was a cabinet makers son, and so am I.
I got some bad news about my fathers health today, so this song is dedicated to the man that made me what I am today.
I love you dad.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y]Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the band "with lyrics" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

bayoubill said:


> I haven't been paying attention enough to know which two chicks I should dedicate this video to...
> 
> I 'spect one of 'em might be Boop...
> 
> lemme know who the other one might be... and who you're pullin' for...
> 
> Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube



Someone needs to feed that one chick a sammich.


----------



## SFC Ollie

RadiomanATL said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been paying attention enough to know which two chicks I should dedicate this video to...
> 
> I 'spect one of 'em might be Boop...
> 
> lemme know who the other one might be... and who you're pullin' for...
> 
> Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to feed that one chick a sammich.
Click to expand...


Looked like she was fed several knuckle sammiches


----------



## Sherry

MountainMan said:


> As far as I know, my father is not a member of this board.
> My father was a cabinet makers son, and so am I.
> I got some bad news about my fathers health today, so this song is dedicated to the man that made me what I am today.
> I love you dad.
> 
> Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the band "with lyrics" - YouTube








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7g_xP2SpW8]Alan Jackson (Drive) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

Another one for MountainMan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPD87a2jC98]James Taylor - You've Got A Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I feel special.


----------



## Sherry

MountainMan said:


> I feel special.



You should.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFTZ2--5xTc&feature=related]Johnny Horton -- Cherokee Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib9nuNAQDoo&feature=related]Scent of a Woman - Itzhak Perlman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4]Delbert McClinton - Every Time I Roll the Dice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

derk said:


> Scent of a Woman - Itzhak Perlman - YouTube



Oh derk, **baby.**  That was the most exquisitely beautiful and romantic gift I have received in a long time. I just cannot thank you enough. I loved it and now, I love YOU.   

I also loved that movie, with Al Pacino and that great tango. And with Perlman playing it here, is just a gift that will never, ever be surpassed. What pleasure you have brought me on this fine day and to my heart and to my thighs.....

I will watch it again and again. It is a work of art and so are you. xoxo

Athena*


----------



## bayoubill

for a certain somebody who may or may not know that I'm talking to her...


----------



## newpolitics

Perhaps I'm breaking the rules on this one, but I couldn't help it.

This one is dedicated to Newt Gingrich:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohz8_IafGwE]Tommy Boy (5/10) Movie CLIP - Fat Guy in a Little Coat (1995) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

for Masquerade:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azr2ooLlfzQ]Berlin - Masquerade - YouTube[/ame]


Should have been a bigger hit.


----------



## Alan Stallion

For Synthaholic  

More Kate Bush awesomeness...

Babooshka
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xckBwPdo1c]Kate Bush - Babooshka - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## masquerade

Synthaholic said:


> for Masquerade:
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin - Masquerade - YouTube
> 
> 
> Should have been a bigger hit.



I gatta spread it around before I can give it again.
Thanks Synthaholic.  Somehow that one slipped by me during the 80's when I was busy listening to groups like Duran Duran.


----------



## Synthaholic

Alan Stallion said:


> For Synthaholic
> 
> More Kate Bush awesomeness...
> 
> Babooshka
> Kate Bush - Babooshka - Official Music Video - YouTube


Kate is still the woman of my dreams.  Her talent is so sexy, and she looks great, too!


----------



## PixieStix

To all the cat lovers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KalkgX5Igwo&feature=share]Cat listening to music - Chris Marker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian

happy bday to my fave antipodean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6n2fcvG_ME]Bruce Springsteen- Thunder Road LIVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:


> happy bday to my fave antipodean
> 
> Bruce Springsteen- Thunder Road LIVE - YouTube



Favourite version of my fav song! Tanks!


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy bday to my fave antipodean
> 
> Bruce Springsteen- Thunder Road LIVE - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite version of my fav song! Tanks!
Click to expand...


my pleasure. hope it's a great day for you.


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxuThNgl3YA]Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w]David Bowie - Heroes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8]David Bowie - Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

for Ropey...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyYm3lilYOg]John Sebastian - Welcome Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Valerie said:


> Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run - YouTube



Thanks Val!


----------



## Ropey

For Bill 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3KAdmivOVQ]The Band & Paul Butterfield - Mystery Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSbqm7ZK_9s]Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven - Unplugged - alternate take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven - Unplugged - alternate take - YouTube


----------



## Valerie

hjmick!  




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UruXWui1EG8]Fins - Jimmy Buffett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## copsnrobbers

This is for Jillian and the gang of assholes!!!


----------



## del

^

wicked retahded


----------



## copsnrobbers

del said:


> ^
> 
> wicked retahded



^Dumb Fuck can't spell.


----------



## jillian

copsnrobbers said:


> This is for Jillian and the gang of assholes!!!
> 
> you piss me offf with lyrics - YouTube



butthurt troll is butthurt


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaEAinJMwHI]Its a great day for me to whip somebody&#39;s ass.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

You all know who you are! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6O86LPz5RU]Butt Hurt Feelings - The Song! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

And in other news,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4]Delbert McClinton - Every Time I Roll the Dice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For my friend jillian,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HxYuCsj26s]Elton John - The bitch is back (5/9/74) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For Liability

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FncoyPvP1WU]Ronnie Hawkins - I GAVE MY LOVE A CHERRY - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eh2KPGBHMM]Animal House ~ Bluto Smashes guy&#39;s guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For copsnrobbers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1uYs_Yq420]Waiting For a Friend - Roger Daltrey[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

BigBlackDog

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIsS9L9nqvY]Roger Waters - Dogs (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

USMB Forum

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqzIMv6XYCY]David Bedford - Instructions For Angels (Mike Oldfield on guitar)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai5W1LDlyek]Sarah Brightman " Captain Nemo " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o4-9toOBEI]Deep Purple - Child in Time (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For Ringel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hDDhQbPJR0]Why is the rum always gone? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For the OP of this thread, my internet sister Chloe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHql_vHXZzk]STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - LOOK AT LITTLE SISTER - HONEY BEE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg&ob=av2e]I Don&#39;t Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4VCpTZye10&ob=av3n]Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach

PixieStix said:


> Three Days Grace - Break - YouTube



For all posters: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KAvPbO8JY]George Harrison-Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6iAykoKLog]The Beatles - For No one - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

for anyone who thinks I'm an asshole beyond rehabilitation...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6gU59drWD4]The Beatles - I Want to Tell You (Mono) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is for TM. 

[youtube]0-ByBfciNPg[/youtube]


----------



## bayoubill

for GUNSIDEAUG...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNY8eYmzdH4]The Rolling Stones Monkey Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Jill:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnYVrfwa4MY]Bruce Springsteen-Badlands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BktOzc8m93U]Springsteen - Saint in the City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-HSQPfB8cA]Chubby Checker - The Twist.Life ( My Swinging Sixties Gottschalks Zeitreise 03.04.2010 ). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gzFnLyFf0I]Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita (Come Out Tonight) Live 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*To Aqua Athena And Syrenn*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=herLMUn2-U0&ob=av2e]New Boyz " Backseat " ft. The Cataracs & Dev ( Official HD Video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For my newfound friends across the aisle.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30]Dave Mason-We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Here's your chance to trash someone or let them know you're thinking of them  I thought it would be a cool music thread to have..


My first dedication is to StrollingBones because I was totally wrong about her.. "She's alright now."  

Free - All Right Now 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siMFORx8uO8]Free - All Right Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

luddy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoiiwxTWeE&feature=branded]Blake Shelton - Hillbilly Bone [feat. Trace Adkins] (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

for you lady......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

cause of your boots.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

For Intense:

Def Leppard- Photograph 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUW5nyM1O5o]Def Leppard- Photograph - YouTube[/ame]


Just for the photograph part..  (edit to add)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

For Pixie:

That's What Friends Are For w/Luther, Dionne & Stevie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQIIfz5rqIg]R.I.P. Whitney! Houston sings That&#39;s What Friends Are For w/Luther, Dionne & Stevie. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

For Peach 174:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-TLbkrv7o4]Crosby, Stills and Nash - Woodstock - CSN Live Lucca Summer Festival 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

For Causing Pain :

Alanis Morisette - Everything

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6kLbDHu0yc&feature=relmfu]Alanis Morissette - Everything (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

My apology..


----------



## Ernie S.

To You_Know who...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmJbuvl1_O4&feature=related]you piss me offf with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN

TO ME!! FOR ALL THE PAIN
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNy3-6ooMTc]Van Halen-Jump with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN

LadyGunSlinger said:


> From Causing Pain :
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0XBR6AqTLI]Eric Johnson - Good To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Dedicated to myself for merging the new thread with the old one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rig3tgyYiAM]The Bitch is Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

But some might say this applies to me.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

For del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHQVexzj_es]The Hitchhiker - The Doors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## tinydancer

To Dreamy, to Freedom becki, to Political chic, to Where she stops You have no idea girl, to Syrenn, to Aqua athena. to WillowTree and Angels and demons and so so many others. 

Posting sisters.......No one feel left out. I'm PWI. So forgive me if I missed you in the list. 

Here's for you.

[ame=http://youtu.be/KiQzUEc_FmI]Golden Girls Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

this one's obvious, n'est pas...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBS-fGJUVNY]Elton -Tiny Dancer - YouTube[/ame]

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand

Jesus freaks out in the street
Handing tickets out for God
Turning back she just laughs
The boulevard is not that bad

Piano man he makes his stand
In the auditorium
Looking on she sings the songs
The words she knows, the tune she hums

But oh how it feels so real
Lying here with no one near
Only you and you can't hear me
When I say softly, slowly

Hold me closer tiny dancer
Count the headlights on the highway
Lay me down in sheets of linen
you had a busy day today

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand


----------



## MeBelle

Too easy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMhWQgkZ8c]The 5th Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

MeBelle60 said:


> Too easy!
> 
> The 5th Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues - 1969 - YouTube



sweet...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and, btw... many thanks for not putting up a CCR tune...


----------



## bayoubill

how 'bout some glamour shots to go with this one...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCRR7y8rrVM]al green - belle (glamour slideshow) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one for td... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yWaZVchd6k]STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - Look At Little Sister 1989 (a string breaks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Oh this is fun...I'll dedicate this to all the men I've loved. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-L9E9f3BOTc]Bad Company - Ready For Love - YouTube[/ame]

Nighters all.

Thanks for the good night.


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Oh this is fun...I'll dedicate this to all the men I've loved.
> 
> Bad Company - Ready For Love - YouTube
> 
> Nighters all.
> 
> Thanks for the good night.



meh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_wzi-kTVOI]Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives me Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

lol... she couldn't stay away...


----------



## tinydancer

For Bill before I really wrap it up and go to sleep...

[ame=http://youtu.be/RLetxDAiHKk]Damn Yankees - High Enough (Uprising Tour 1992) WIDESCREEN 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

heh... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeQLF6YTKtE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeQLF6YTKtE[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

w00t...!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m23piTFsY40]ZZ top I"m Bad I"m Nationwide and Just got Paid Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBQdHnNfUJs]James Otto-"Soliders & Jesus"[/ame]
God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dante

To you....you know who you are....

[youtube]Tzuxal7w9-Y[/youtube]

Dante is so awesome I just want to jump back and kiss myself


----------



## tinydancer

For a special man. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/7-uothzTaaQ]Carrie Underwood - Good Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Fuck Shit Horsepiss...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpJe2ztE41s]Snuff Box - Fuck, shit, horse piss, son of a two-balled bitch, motherfucker. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one fer my ol' buddy Liability... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fcY78ab4yo]The Coasters - "Charlie Brown" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one fer the narrow-minded assholes in here... with love and affection... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfE_98yy2iw]Frank Zappa & Steve Vai - Fuck Yourself [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one for Dreamy... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh-dcB-Soio]JUDY COLLINS i'll be seeing you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother fer... ah darn... everbody in here... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iyBhPzuZZc]Lovin Spoonful You Didn't Have To Be So Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one of the sweetest moments in movies... for td... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw]Edward scissorhands - Ice Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

one fer all the night creatures in here... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRzIDvb7QPY]Laura Branigan - Self Control ( Official Video 1984 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother 'un for summa the folks in here... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYC2Oqwcycg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYC2Oqwcycg[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

Dante 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MikRS_EEGcQ]Chicago - If you leave me now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie




----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__BORWT33p0



sweet. i love that song


----------



## PixieStix

You know who you are...... from everyone! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For those who throw others under the bus for no good reason, maybe to justify some weird ass position?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]Nazareth - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQqt3ae163M]Gwar - Sick Of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kathy018

Thanks to you by Tyller Collins.


----------



## Ernie S.

PixieStix said:


> Gwar - Sick Of You - YouTube



You BAAAAAAD, girl.


----------



## bayoubill

yo ABikerSailor...

hope you one day find the steamy hot manlove you subliminally crave...

in the meantime, this tune is for you...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfE_98yy2iw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfE_98yy2iw[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

she knows who she is... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n83VFE83kM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n83VFE83kM[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/pNBD4OFF8cc]Frank Ocean - Thinkin Bout You - Saturday Night Live (2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For everyone!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnM66YKHYec]Mind Games- John Lennon (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmTcnpwcPtw]Elton John - Mona Lisas And Mad Hatters (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7j1uogI02A]Elton John - Your Song (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

To anyone who's lost a loved one.

 RIP Far too soon far too soon. But the voices live on. And thank the Lord that he blessed us with these voices in a brief moment of time.

[ame=http://youtu.be/LGHq_m8E1o8]The Rankin Family_Fare thee well love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZYQr3Ivg6w]The Raconteurs- Steady As She Goes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fyXnsTZzqQA]Dobie Gray Drift Away Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For my singing sister

[ame=http://youtu.be/hzQnPz6TpGc]Ike & Tina Turner - Proud Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For  jtpr312 & shootspeeders

[ame=http://youtu.be/eCUvkKX0vIY]Billy Preston - Nothing From Nothing - YouTube[/ame]

Nothin' from nothin' leaves nothin'
You gotta have somethin'
If you wanna be with me
Nothin' from nothin' leaves nothin'
You gotta have somethin'
If you wanna be with me

I'm not tryin' to be your hero
'Cause that zero is too cold for me, Brrr
I'm not tryin' to be your highness
'Cause that minus is too low to see, yeah

Nothin' from nothin' leaves nothin'
And I'm not stuffin'
Believe you me
Don't you remember I told ya
I'm a soldier in the war on poverty, yeah
Yes, I am


----------



## Trent71

Ike Turner? LOL


----------



## varelse

To the entire Israel/Palestine Board

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt6GyQf5HtE]Laibach - Yisra'el (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjQgTbwXCNo]Noisuf-X - Everyone here is mad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hm2vANcRZc]Dr Syntax - Subcultures. - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhqHvZ3oDTM]Dr Syntax - Subcultures Part 2 (UKHH) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eKuFyHwG188]Paul McCartney - My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

PixieStix said:


> For everyone!
> 
> Mind Games- John Lennon (Lyrics) - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M]John Lennon - Watching The Wheels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

To the conspiracy guys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU]The Kinks - Destroyer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

To Tinydancer cause she's tired of those sad songs

Get Happy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4tSE2w53ts&feature=player_detailpage]Travis Tritt, "It's a Great Day to be Alive" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

To numan

For obvious reasons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FgSmdfRUus&feature=player_detailpage]In The Year 2525 /w Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

For my better half 

[ame=http://youtu.be/B_Ppx9FdCjE]Always and Forever - Heatwave w/ Lyrics? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kidsfirst

Does anyone know what happened to Colin?  I was his good friend in the US and I cannot get into contact with him since May, 2013?  Please let me know if you know where he is or what happened to him?  Thanks,


----------



## Ropey

earlycuyler said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone!
> 
> Mind Games- John Lennon (Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9dc9im3-M]John Lennon - Watching The Wheels - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


@earlycuyler @PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kStyPurc1pI]John Lennon - India India (remastered 2010).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

PixieStix said:


> For everyone!
> 
> Mind Games- John Lennon (Lyrics) - YouTube



For @PixieStix - because I remembered.


----------



## Billo_Really

This ones for *Connery*...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfdJc5Sp5E8]Bob Dylan - Maggie's Farm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrgeeS_qbo]Roy Orbison - Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is for Billo_Really!   


[ame=http://youtu.be/Eh44QPT1mPE]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]

   I see a heart of gold in Billy.  He's got a heart for our nation and a heart for people.  I see that very clear.  Billy is a very beautiful human being. I could not say it if it were not true.  It is true, he is also very funny, witty - has an ability to cause others to be more reasonable.  I think alot of him.  Now then..
 I have to apologize to you, Billy, for something I said some time ago.  I told Hoss don't press him on over the Mossad or it will push you over the edge. ( you were there reading at the time )   That may have sounded funny to some folks but I grieved over it because those carelessly  spoken words (spoken/written) should not have come out of me.  Anyone who claims to believe in God and LOVE God and doesn't have control over their own tongue is fooling themselves!  They are nothing but a hypocrite.    So this is my public apology to you.  I hope you like Neil Young. This one is for you! 
- Jeri


----------



## Billo_Really

Jeremiah said:


> This is for Billo_Really!
> 
> 
> Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube
> 
> I see a heart of gold in Billy.  He's got a heart for our nation and a heart for people.  I see that very clear.  Billy is a very beautiful human being. I could not say it if it were not true.  It is true, he is also very funny, witty - has an ability to cause others to be more reasonable.  I think alot of him.  Now then..
> I have to apologize to you, Billy, for something I said some time ago.  I told Hoss don't press him on over the Mossad or it will push you over the edge. ( you were there reading at the time )   That may have sounded funny to some folks but I grieved over it because those carelessly  spoken words (spoken/written) should not have come out of me.  Anyone who claims to believe in God and LOVE God and doesn't have control over their own tongue is fooling themselves!  They are nothing but a hypocrite.    So this is my public apology to you.  I hope you like Neil Young. This one is for you!
> - Jeri


I love Neil Young.  Apology accepted.  This note's for you!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSSvzCNBvlQ]This Note's For You (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

BTW, I was wrong about you to.  And I didn't want to change my opinion, but your posts kind of forced me too!


----------



## Billo_Really

Ropey said:


> [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION]
> 
> Roy Orbison - Crying - YouTube


Roy could really sing!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU]Traveling Wilburys - Handle With Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Yep, you can just appreciate music for musics sake.  

Good man.

@ AngelsNDemons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o40hT9PgQSY]Metallica - Orion ~ Watch in HD ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ]Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

This is for someone I once knew, who passed away a long time ago.

They say "time heals all wounds", but that isn't true.

To this day, it doesn't hurt less, it just hurts less often!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOllF3TgAsM]Bush - Glycerine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

For Bloodrock, of course.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwyg2YpxdrE]Bloodrock - DOA 1970 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I don't know why, but I have a really funny feeling that despite political differences Billo would be a blast to party with.

So despite the fact I am a tequila chicky baby and despite we are worlds apart in politics let's get together in Memphis. I know the bar I want to take you to in my mind. It's on Beale. I've done a lot of partying in my lifetime and this place kicks ass. I love Memphis. 

 Let's put that jug of beer on the table.

And let's line up the shots. 

Here's to you Billo....

[ame=http://youtu.be/ISmgOrhELXs]one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## tinydancer

Connery. Boy oh boy oh boy. I have to go back in time.

I have to really really think about this. 

Ok. Red dress. Satin. sleeveless. Black crinoline. Black lace stockings. Black mini mink around my shoulders. Red stilettos. 

He's picking me up in his Packard. Big band night. I'm standing on my doorstep as his car comes down the street smoking a cigarette.

I'm vibing. We are going to see Krupa.

This one's for you Connery.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/IOVZ1gZDexo]Gene Krupa: Swing Swing Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

For many that I just love on the board. I want to get it right. It takes some time. 

A&D though..................not even a blink.

She's my Ronnie coming down a runway in Eddie Money's tune. Yeah. That's Angels and Demons in my mind.  Awesome.

For Angels and Demons I don't think I could dedicate one better to you baby. From the first time you posted I loved you. You are this to me.

Take it as a really big compliment because I adore Ronnie and was blessed to work with her. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/0wZqgP9dsxM]Solid Gold (1986) Season 7 - Eddie Money w/Ronnie Spector - "Take Me Home Tonight" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For my friend and soul brother...@Alan1

I think this song fits for today for some reason 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ozfEj02IE]Joe Ely - Row of Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]

Carmen must have been the Devils daughter
At least he taught her how to wear her clothes
And the boys folled her to the slaughter
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes

Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes

Won't you tell me how you been
Something more than you've been feelin fine
I'm havin that feelin again
Theres a whole lot more to lay on the line
A whole lot more to lay on the line

Share and share alike you know I love you
But I also love the way the wild wind blows
So don't set your dreams up there above you
Where they'll fall like a row of dominoes
They'll fall like a row of dominoes

They say a fool never knows what he misses
And a wise man never misses what he knows
What can I say your ten thousand kisses
Fell on me like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## Ernie S.

For tinydancer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEBwq4A1wsU]Bob Seger Roll Me Away Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

For all those "excitable" posters out there 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4-pexSVWzM]Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For @TinyDancer - don't ask me why, but this song really reminds me of you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2XKt2N8fs]Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

BDBoop said:


> For @TinyDancer - don't ask me why, but this song really reminds me of you.
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs ? - YouTube



I love Lindsey with a passion. Odd how you pegged that. Thank you. 

5 guitars. Live performance in the Boston area. You wont beleive it.  He rocked with 5 guitar players, Unreal. 

Thank you.


----------



## BDBoop

tinydancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> For @TinyDancer - don't ask me why, but this song really reminds me of you.
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Dance-1997-Silver Springs ? - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lindsey with a passion. Odd how you pegged that. Thank you.
> 
> 5 guitars. Live performance in the Boston area. You wont beleive it.  He rocked with 5 guitar players, Unreal.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


I am glad you enjoyed it. 

The chemistry between those two after all this time was simply breathtaking.


----------



## tinydancer

Ernie S. said:


> For tinydancer:
> 
> Bob Seger Roll Me Away Live - YouTube



I'd never have left that bike. 

 Second star to the right and straight on till morning. 

Thank you so much for the tune.


----------



## Billo_Really

tinydancer said:


> I don't know why, but I have a really funny feeling that despite political differences Billo would be a blast to party with.
> 
> So despite the fact I am a tequila chicky baby and despite we are worlds apart in politics let's get together in Memphis. I know the bar I want to take you to in my mind. It's on Beale. I've done a lot of partying in my lifetime and this place kicks ass. I love Memphis.
> 
> Let's put that jug of beer on the table.
> 
> And let's line up the shots.
> 
> Here's to you Billo....
> 
> one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube
> 
> .


In keeping with the theme of the evening, here's one back to you!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZVV_SwfeIo]Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Billo_Really said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but I have a really funny feeling that despite political differences Billo would be a blast to party with.
> 
> So despite the fact I am a tequila chicky baby and despite we are worlds apart in politics let's get together in Memphis. I know the bar I want to take you to in my mind. It's on Beale. I've done a lot of partying in my lifetime and this place kicks ass. I love Memphis.
> 
> Let's put that jug of beer on the table.
> 
> And let's line up the shots.
> 
> Here's to you Billo....
> 
> one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the theme of the evening, here's one back to you!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZVV_SwfeIo]Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Can you buy me three triple shots first? Holy toledo I'm not that easy............

ETA: ok three triple shots of Cuervo......I'm good to go...........Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeding.  You are some fun my man.


----------



## Billo_Really

tinydancer said:


> Can you buy me three triple shots first? Holy toledo I'm not that easy............
> 
> ETA: ok three triple shots of Cuervo......I'm good to go...........Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeding.  You are some fun my man.


Maybe that was a little strong?  

Allow me the opportunity to tone it down a little...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM02WcvlKn0]The Beatles- Why Don't We Do It In The Road - YouTube[/ame]


...I did say,_ "a little"._


----------



## Billo_Really

This one is for a truly beautiful person, *Jeremiah*...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

This is for the occupants of Mama Fox's Coffee thread.


----------



## bayoubill

@testarosa

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZFxpiSNHJA]Hi-Five - She's Playing Hard To Get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION] [MENTION=2873]Billo_Really[/MENTION] [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION] [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

'n I'm sure I'm forgettin' a few... my apologies...

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNeUQ861X9g]Hank Williams Jr. - All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight! - Music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

To bad we couldna get together a party.


----------



## BDBoop

Classic, I love that song. Thanks, [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION].

Now for [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION] [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] [MENTION=38842]AmyNation[/MENTION] [MENTION=29220]Wiseacre[/MENTION]
And all the mods and admins who have done their time here, special mention and remembrance to [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q]Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Moonglow said:


> To bad we couldna get together a party.



who sez we can't...?

how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?


----------



## April

bayoubill said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we couldna get together a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who sez we can't...?
> 
> how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?
Click to expand...



Can you imagine the venue? Someone better have insurance....


----------



## bayoubill

AngelsNDemons said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we couldna get together a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who sez we can't...?
> 
> how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the venue? Someone better have insurance....
Click to expand...


I nominate N'Awlins...

not 'cause it's jes' down the road from where I live...

but 'cause it's used to seein' such goin's on... 


other best place I can think of at the moment is Vegas...


----------



## bayoubill

BDBoop said:


> Classic, I love that song. Thanks, [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION].
> 
> Now for [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION] [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] [MENTION=38842]AmyNation[/MENTION] [MENTION=29220]Wiseacre[/MENTION]
> And all the mods and admins who have done their time here, special mention and remembrance to [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].
> 
> Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube



here's another 'un fer all them same folks... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iyBhPzuZZc]Lovin Spoonful You Didn't Have To Be So Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

bayoubill said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic, I love that song. Thanks, [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION].
> 
> Now for [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION] [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] [MENTION=38842]AmyNation[/MENTION] [MENTION=29220]Wiseacre[/MENTION]
> And all the mods and admins who have done their time here, special mention and remembrance to [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].
> 
> Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another 'un fer all them same folks...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iyBhPzuZZc]Lovin Spoonful You Didn't Have To Be So Nice - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


We're lucky that they didn't all turn out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

BDBoop said:


> Classic, I love that song. Thanks, [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION].
> 
> Now for [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION] [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] [MENTION=38842]AmyNation[/MENTION] [MENTION=29220]Wiseacre[/MENTION]
> And all the mods and admins who have done their time here, special mention and remembrance to [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].
> 
> Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube



@BDBoop

What, like I'm a clown?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY]GoodFellas I'm funny how I mean, funny like I'm a clown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

AngelsNDemons said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we couldna get together a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who sez we can't...?
> 
> how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the venue? Someone better have insurance....
Click to expand...


Ya think??


----------



## BDBoop

alan1 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic, I love that song. Thanks, [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION].
> 
> Now for [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION] [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION] [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=17441]Newby[/MENTION] [MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION] [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] [MENTION=38842]AmyNation[/MENTION] [MENTION=29220]Wiseacre[/MENTION]
> And all the mods and admins who have done their time here, special mention and remembrance to [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION] and [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION].
> 
> Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BDBoop
> 
> What, like I'm a clown?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY]GoodFellas I'm funny how I mean, funny like I'm a clown - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Nope. You're stuck in the middle with the rest of the staff.


----------



## bayoubill

Connery said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> who sez we can't...?
> 
> how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the venue? Someone better have insurance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya think??
Click to expand...


I 'spect it'll be more like this... 'specially after lots of alcohol... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq734_nZ7Eo]Barney I Love You Song [Best Original HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

BDBoop said:


> Nope. You're stuck in the middle with the rest of the staff.



Actually, I'm the one on the right. Far extremist right as a matter of fact.


----------



## bayoubill

alan1 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're stuck in the middle with the rest of the staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm the one on the right. Far extremist right as a matter of fact.
Click to expand...


heh... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76CpZgOKHOQ]Johnny Cash - The One On The Right Is On The Left - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

This is for all the music-loving, peach-loving men on the board.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOKJikcYMk]Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

BDBoop said:


> This is for all the music-loving, peach-loving men on the board.
> 
> Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube



Bill here, reporting for duty...


----------



## bayoubill

BDBoop said:


> This is for all the music-loving, peach-loving men on the board.
> 
> Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube


 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]

'n 'bout them peaches...

I wanna see you raise your arms up into the air... 'n shake 'em... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sendin' this one to myself... cigarette 'n all...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCHVpDwMS2k]"Rude Mood" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

BDBoop said:


> This is for all the music-loving, peach-loving men on the board.
> 
> Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMbRcBOsuyU]Walking The Dog - The Who - YouTube[/ame]



> Walking The Dog (Instrumental song) by The Who (as The High Numbers)


----------



## AVG-JOE

AngelsNDemons said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad we couldna get together a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who sez we can't...?
> 
> how cool would it be to plan a meet-up sometime... say, in the Spring...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the venue? Someone better have insurance....
Click to expand...


New Orleans is centrally located and a fun place to meet people you already know.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GyR38YnGPs]Amazing New Orleans Street Band - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## AVG-JOE

BDBoop said:


> This is for all the music-loving, peach-loving men on the board.
> 
> Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg54zkr6IWs]The Allman Brothers Band - One Way Out - Eat A Peach (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## testarosa

bayoubill said:


> @testarosa
> 
> ...
> 
> Hi-Five - She's Playing Hard To Get - YouTube


----------



## testarosa

[MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB2gPZRsz0Q]Toy Story - Intro Song - "You've Got a Friend in Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@emilynghiem

[ame=http://youtu.be/uGDA0Hecw1k]Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://youtu.be/kEQgkor-jgU]Don Henley - The Heart of the Matter (Live at Farm Aid 1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## emilynghiem

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]



drifter said:


> @emilynghiem
> 
> "I think it's about forgiveness...."
> 
> Don Henley - The Heart of the Matter (Live at Farm Aid 1990) - YouTube




All that's too sad.
Here is something more sweet and silly about forgiveness.


Anna Faris/Samantha James - Forgiveness

But still true! We DO need to do SOMETHING about all that African debt!!!

Love you, Drifter! 
Your Sister is so blessed to be loved by a Brother like you.
Forgiveness opens the door for Eternal Love
where not even death can separate us. 
Perfect love casts out all fear; let us all be lifted up!


----------



## Coyote

@Ropey - who's sailing away 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_z3fzQEmCw]Sail Away !!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

To Grandpa Monkey Butt because American helping American is not socialism.


----------



## PixieStix

[MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]This is for you 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk]Radiohead - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

For me because yes. I am just that tired.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CByPkTZtnzU]Wake Up Little Susie - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

Playground

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BareJqbEBao]Major Lazer - Playground (feat. Bugle & Arama) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

For the ignore gang 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6qHaBD89ZM]Snoop Lion "Here Comes the King" (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0bXdMQlrEY]Mat Zo - Pyramid Scheme ft. Chuck D. - YouTube[/ame]@Jroc

[ame=http://youtu.be/4e94y4EjWGs]Daft Punk - Human After All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Dot.com

[ame=http://youtu.be/eGPhUr-T6UM]M.A.R.S. - Pump Up The Volume - http://retrovidz.blogspot.com/ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Emily and @Ropey  



[ame=http://youtu.be/1_uNMy20qAI]James Brown - Get Up Offa That Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

@Freedombecki 

[ame=http://youtu.be/BT1ircqQklo]Triumph - Fight The Good Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks, drifter. You're so cool. I'm totally touched.


----------



## BDBoop

To everybody who has a USMB nemesis.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBWrLhgiX74]Soft Cell :Tainted Love Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/CWpND8GhBuU]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te

drifter said:


> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
> 
> FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube



Thanks, drifter. I echo Becki's sentiments about you.


----------

